# Breaking: Qassem Soleimani Confirmed Dead by Iraqi State Media



## WaLeEdK2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212902092538552320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Killed in a US airstrike apparently

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Its rubbish fake news. Even if it was true the war against US would continue. Iran always has the longest breath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

El Hamdullilah.
Justice is done in this Dunya...
The only thing they can't control... Death.



Rukarl said:


> Its rubbish fake news.


Nope... you can even see his Hand and ring around twitter and a quarter of his body...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

The airstrikes were meant for him. So................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

wow...gutsy move by the US to use conventional means
don't think this will end well for anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

For those who want the full pics and vids of the issue
https://twitter.com/thestevennabil

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WaLeEdK2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212907536833220608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

who betrayed who?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ritual

Why was he in Iraq at this time?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Rukarl said:


> Its rubbish fake news. Even if it was true the war against US would continue. Iran always has the longest breath.


Make a choice, from your comments it's not very clear if your loyality is with US imperialism or Iran and the region around it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Ritual said:


> Why was he in Iraq at this time?



Yes I believe he was in Baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Retired Troll said:


> who betrayed who?


From the circle of the guy who visited Saudi Arabia couple of months back. Quite some 
specifically from Iraq maybe not the Saudi sect and not the guy himself but from his circle. I'm not going to name who.


----------



## El Sidd

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> From the circle of the guy who visited Saudi Arabia couple of months back. Quite some
> specifically from Iraq maybe not the Saudi sect and not the guy himself but from his circle. I'm not going to name who.



Iraqs Iraq's sovereignty must be respected.

Did the strikes happen with the understanding of the Iraqi government?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

A trying time for all of the folks in the region....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## HannibalBarca

Retired Troll said:


> Iraqs Iraq's sovereignty must be respected.
> 
> Did the strikes happen with the understanding of the Iraqi government?


If only it was just that... PMU leaders just got arrested...


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Hmm ... I wonder if this was a reason for the Saudi & Emirati official visits to Pakistan in rapid succession recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## El Sidd

HannibalBarca said:


> If only it was just that... PMU leaders just got arrested...



i asked a question.

i do not know what PMU is. I deal in governments


----------



## Ritual

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Hmm ... I wonder if this was a reason for the Saudi & Emirati official visits to Pakistan in rapid succession recently.



Plus the airspace warning regarding Pakistan? It must be connected.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Retired Troll said:


> i asked a question.
> 
> i do not know what PMU is. I deal in governments


They are government related...
It's like saying Leaders of Hezbollah got arrested...

The US do not need Iraqi green light to strike... even more with latest Embassy fiasco...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Retired Troll said:


> Iraqs Iraq's sovereignty must be respected.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GiannKall

Iraq will continue to re ruined and various wars exist inside it. This is the official US policy. Iraq must be in a situation of permanent civil war for the shake of Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ansu fati

Wow wow this is war declaration unfortunately innocent people from middle east will pay the price i don’t think that this was done by trump why would he start war with iran if he campaigned against neocons probably this was done by the deep state plus it’s election year

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## El Sidd

HannibalBarca said:


> They are government related...
> It's like saying Leaders of Hezbollah got arrested...
> 
> The US do not need Iraqi green light to strike...


Complicated affair it seems. 


KediKesenFare said:


>


All over the world this sentence would be on every diplomats tongue.

I just had an early start. Sue me


----------



## F-22Raptor

Excellent news! The bottom line is if you continue to threaten and attack Americans, you will be steamrolled. Well done Trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@dani92


HannibalBarca said:


> El Hamdullilah.
> Justice is done in this Dunya...
> The only thing they can't control... Death.
> 
> Nope... you can even see his Hand and ring around twitter and a quarter of his body...


Your justice giving god (USA) will receive its anwer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

F-22Raptor said:


> Excellent news! The bottom line is if you continue to threaten and attack Americans, you will be steamrolled. Well done Trump.


what am i reading here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @dani92
> 
> Your justice giving god (USA) will receive its anwer.


You know what he did... and I know... The Dozens and Dozens of thousands of innocent death waste for his "Glory"
May Allah give him the lower lvl of Hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Angry Easterling said:


> wow...gutsy move by the US to use conventional means
> don't think this will end well for anyone


It’s a stupid escalation by the US. SQ was not some rebel group leader but a high ranking Iranian general. The institution he ran will continue to function and the Iranians are unlikely to back down from their covert ops over this. 

This will likely inflame the situation further and while Americans go rah rah over a display of military posturing, safe and far away from the region, it is the countries & millions of people in the region that will suffer.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Ansu fati

Very stupid move by trump (btw i only support turkey) we can now expect GLOBAL OIL CRISIS because i think every oil plant in the gulf and in iran would be destroyed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

if true the how will the retaliation come about?


----------



## Ansu fati

Path-Finder said:


> if true the how will the retaliation come about?


Well soulemaini was the right man of khameini... probably massive response that would cause regional war that’s my guess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ansu fati said:


> Very stupid move by trump (btw i only support turkey) we can now expect GLOBAL OIL CRISIS because i think every oil plant in the gulf and in iran would be destroyed


You should be thanking Trump... That could help TR agenda...



Ansu fati said:


> Well soulemaini was the right man of khameini... probably massive response that would cause regional war that’s my guess


He was the second most important figure of Iran... not a simple right hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

Who kills other side's senior-most leadership and pretends they are just "defending" themselves?

Barbarity of U.S knows no bounds.

An obvious act of war against Iran---and if the war starts, U.S will say "Oh we are just innocents. Iran started the war  "

On twitter, "secular" Iranians in foreign are celebrating this news. Horrendous!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F-22Raptor

Angry Easterling said:


> what am i reading here...



The US just assasinated the second most powerful man in Iran and an enemy of the United States.


----------



## gangsta_rap

F-22Raptor said:


> The US just assasinated the second most powerful man in Iran and an enemy of the United States.










you ready to get drafted, future GI?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ansu fati

HannibalBarca said:


> You should be thanking Trump... That could help TR agenda...
> 
> 
> He was the second most important figure of Iran... not a simple right hand.


Actually i am worried only because of TWO THINGS:
1.ARAB&JEWISH REFUGEES
2.TURKEY IS DEPENDENT ON OIL AND GAS THAT MEANS THE ECONOMY IS FUCKED AT LEAST WORLD ECONOMY WOULD BE FUCKED TOO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> On twitter, "secular" Iranians in foreign are celebrating this news. Horrendous!


Take note of how the Pakistani Liberandus (Hussain Haqqani, Gul Bukhari, Marvi Sirmed etc) will react (selling out their own mothers and country) were the US to sanction or carry out military strikes against Pakistan.

Bunch of poisonous snakes this bunch - willing to let millions suffer and thousands die in conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Path-Finder

this was done to start a war! bit like ww1!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212916229389856768If the fucking oil rises without actual war well turkey would be FUCKING PISSED OFF
At lease there is russian and azeri oil/gas hahahahah


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Alhamdullilah.

Let that be the fate of every traitor within Iraq and the entire Arab world. Reports of the traitor Hadi al-Amiri being apprehended as well. Long overdue.

Those traitorous Mullah worshippers were kept in their place when Iraq was a strong nation ruled by nationalists. There was no room for internal cancerous pseudo-militias (the same people who only came to power thanks to the US and gave largely flavors to the US occupation force and now pretend to be anti-US, lol) who work and act on behalf of the hostile and Arabized Farsi Mullah regime. As I predicted there has been a massive rise against the Mullah sponsored useless political system and their figures which the million big mass-protests in the Iraqi Shia Arab heartlands were/are a proof of.

The entire useless, corrupt and dysfunctional system that only enables a few of those "militia leaders" and their relatives to enjoy life.

Promising developments in Lebanon as well and Yemen is at the end of a resolution as well.

The Mullah's are on loan and every patriot regardless of political views in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Yemen and religion/sect should be actively fighting against such fifth columns.

A minority of power-hungry and corrupt Arab Shia warlords sponsored by the Mullah regime to weaken their respective countries and act like fifth columns, should not be highjacking the Arab Shia narrative in those respective unstable Arab countries.

EDIT: May the oil price keep rising as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ansu fati said:


> Actually i am worried only because of TWO THINGS:
> 1.ARAB&JEWISH REFUGEES
> 2.TURKEY IS DEPENDENT ON OIL AND GAS THAT MEANS THE ECONOMY IS FUCKED AT LEAST WORLD ECONOMY WOULD BE FUCKED TOO


Well... You are heading toward 4th largest oil reserve... if you play your cards well... you may not even feel it...
IF and only if... you get full in it... and fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alpha

Great news if true. I'd say good riddance. Qasem soleimani and his filthy sectarian army is responsible for the suffering of millions of Syrian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ansu fati

HannibalBarca said:


> Well... You are heading toward 4th largest oil reserve... if you play your cards well... you may not even feel it...
> IF and only if... you get full in it... and fast.


Well until now I supported only defending tripoli now we must send at least 50k troops and take over all libya that oil would be badly nedeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

where are the mods? we have entered sectarian battle on the forum now!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Malik Abdullah said:


> Great news if true. I'd say good riddance. Qasem soleimani and his filthy sectarian army is responsible for the suffering of millions of Syrian people.


War in Syria will not end tomorrow by this move. Russia and Iran and Syrian army will fight on to keep Syria united as a country and to oust US troops. By killing 2 figures, these wars will only get more intense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ansu fati said:


> Well until now I supported only defending tripoli now we must send at least 50k troops and take over all libya that oil would be badly nedeed


Well it didn't need much for you to rethink your plans


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Path-Finder said:


> where are the mods? we have entered sectarian battle on the forum now!!


The zionists are happy, but will regret coming days already.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

I hope Pakistan has NOTHING to do with this whatsoever. Why should we be involved in any way in the wars of GCC? 

Not that I like soleimani, but let ksa and UAE do their own dirty work.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dani92 said:


> He was killed by Americans and not by your god or by the mujahideen you know better a Shia was killed by infidel Christians.



Does not matter who killed him (even if it was an Arabian leopard or Arabian horse) and those useless, corrupt and murderous Iraqi traitors who their entire life worked against Iraqi interests and committed hight treason by fighting against their own country and people and ran away only to come back to Iraq when the same Americans invaded it and occupied it *and helped put those same people in power. Without the Americans, they would still be rotting in exile somewhere in Iran, lol. Afraid to even enter a single Arab country, let alone Iraq.*

Trash like Al-Muhandis and Al-Amiri should have long ago been executed for high treason by the useless post 2003 "Iraqi" system. Instead they were busy targeting Iraqi patriots under bogus accusations.

As a patriot you should be supporting this like millions of Iraqis are doing on social media right now.

What were those terrorists, including that foreigner, doing in Baghdad anyway? Using Iraq as the battleground just like they use gullible Shia Arabs in places like Lebanon, Yemen and Syria to fight their wars for them?

Let them fight the Americans and Israel directly. Oh, wait that never occurred even once or will occur. They rather make some dumb Arab Shia's do the "work" for them and act like cannon fodder.

Beyond me how any patriot can support such individuals. The only explanation is that they must be Mullah shills who value their imaginary infallible Grand Ayatollah terrorist above everything else, including the actual teachings of their sect. No other explanation. If it is about anti-US/West sentiments, they can join well-known groups that have actually attacked the US/West. We don't need this comedy. If not for those fifth columns within the Arab world, a lot of problems would have been solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## El Sidd

F-22Raptor said:


> Excellent news! The bottom line is if you continue to threaten and attack Americans, you will be steamrolled. Well done Trump.



The region did not need this escalation. 

It is a highly provocative and irresponsible act of murder by the United States.

Mr. Suleimani may have been a controversial figure but international norms are to be respected by everyone equally.

Nazi India threatens to annex her smaller neighbours but restraint is being shown by Pakistan to avert a greater human tragedy.

Highly deplorable act if i may term it as such by Trump.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
22


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Path-Finder said:


> where are the mods? we have entered sectarian battle on the forum now!!


I deleted his original post. The most recent one was changed to reference warlords etc instead of all Shia. If it’s still offensive and I missed something, please let me know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212917849011830784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Take note of how the Pakistani Liberandus (Hussain Haqqani, Gul Bukhari, Marvi Sirmed etc) will react (selling out their own mothers and country) were the US to sanction or carry out military strikes against Pakistan.
> 
> Bunch of poisonous snakes this bunch - willing to let millions suffer and thousands die in conflict.



During Iran's revolution, Iranian ideologue Ali Shariati called such secularists of Muslim world as "westoxified agents of colonialism in Muslim lands" and oh how true these words were!!

Imagine your top-most general, who served your country for DECADES, is assassinated brutally and unjustly by a foreign country's air strikes---intentionally targeting the general and his team without any declaration of war. And YET, you *CELEBRATE* it?!

Such _vile_ hatred for oneself is destructive. Our 'secularists' are no different. I remember Marvi Sirmed tweeted "Is Pak Army trying to save its face now?" when DGISPR announced the downing of indian jets and capturing of indian pilot (the pics/proofs hadn't surfaced yet). These people are f*cking poisonous snakes embedded in the 'high-classes' that make decisions and policy for our country. We need to get rid of these vermins!

Hopefully whether you are Iranian, Turkish, or Egyptian etc---you see now how big of poison these traitorous "secularists" are. Disliking Iran's current regime is your right---but _enjoying_ Qasim Suelmani's assassination? This is lowest of the low!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rukarl

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Make a choice, from your comments it's not very clear if your loyality is with US imperialism or Iran and the region around it.


In peace time i attack shortcomings of IR. During wartime im with my country. Capiche ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Does not matter who killed him (even if it was an Arabian leopard or Arabian horse) and those useless, corrupt and murderous Iraqi traitors who their entire life worked against Iraqi interests and committed hight treason by fighting against their own country and people and ran away only to come back to Iraq when the same Americans invaded it and occupied it.
> 
> Trash like Al-Muhandis and Al-Amiri should have long ago been executed for high treason by the useless post 2003 "Iraqi" system. Instead they were busy targeting Iraqi patriots under bogus accusations.
> 
> As a patriot you should be supporting this like millions of Iraqis are doing on social media right now.
> 
> What were those terrorists, including that foreigner, doing in Baghdad anyway? Using Iraq as the battleground just like they use gullible Shia Arabs in places like Lebanon, Yemen and Syria to fight their wars for them?


There is no mistake his death is s good thing but nobody want to see Iraq battleground between western imperialism and Iranian imperialism.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ansu fati

TRUMP IS FUCKING LEGEND HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dani92

Rukarl said:


> Its rubbish fake news. Even if it was true the war against US would continue. Iran always has the longest breath.


Aren’t you anti mullah shah supporter?!


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Damn! That's some hard news. A great soldier has fallen today.


HannibalBarca said:


> El Hamdullilah.
> Justice is done in this Dunya...
> The only thing they can't control... Death.
> 
> 
> Nope... you can even see his Hand and ring around twitter and a quarter of his body...


Why am I not surprised a terrorist supporter like you would be cheering this. Did you cheer the Charlie Hebdo murders as well, terrorist?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

dani92 said:


> There is no mistake his death is s good thing but nobody want to see Iraq battleground between western imperialism and Iranian imperialism.


And you think that the US assassinating a senior Iranian general is going to help Iraq, and possibly the wider region, not become a bigger battleground how exactly?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## macnurv

Was never a fan of this particular guy, as he was a sectarian through and through. But US just killed a serving Iranian General, regardless even if the US had declared IRG as a terrorist organisation, this is a declaration of war. The Iranian response will be bloody, may be that is what Americans are looking for so they can declare a war on Iran. This is a very dangerous situation, no matter which ever way you slice it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> And you think that the US assassinating a senior Iranian general is going to help Iraq, and possibly the wider region, not become a bigger battleground how exactly?


The Americans and Iranians can nuke each there as long as they stay away from Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## homar

This is a profound mistake for the US to have made. It's impossible to understate the significance. Through one quite incredible act of stupidity, they have just put all US personnel across the Middle East in grave danger. Iran will choose how to retaliate, but I have absolutely no doubt that there will be serious consequences for the Americans. I expect that the US will now be driven out of Iraq and I wouldn't even rule out assassination attempts against high value targets on American soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ritual

Ansu fati said:


> Actually i am worried only because of TWO THINGS:
> 1.ARAB&JEWISH REFUGEES
> 2.TURKEY IS DEPENDENT ON OIL AND GAS THAT MEANS THE ECONOMY IS FUCKED AT LEAST WORLD ECONOMY WOULD BE FUCKED TOO



Jewish refugees?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Retired Troll said:


> The region did not need this escalation.
> 
> It is a highly provocative and irresponsible act of murder by the United States.
> 
> Mr. Suleimani may have been a controversial figure but international norms are to be respected by everyone equally.
> 
> Nazi India threatens to annex her smaller neighbours but restraint is being shown by Pakistan to avert a greater human tragedy.
> 
> Highly deplorable act if i may term it as such by Trump.




The United States will do anything necessary to protect our forces and people. 

Soleimani was a butcher and enemy of the United States. We warned Iran repeatedly. A clear message was sent tonight.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

dani92 said:


> The Americans and Iranians can nuke each there as long as they stay away from Iraq.


Right, because nuclear weapons used on Iran and used by Iran aren’t going to affect the hundreds of millions of innocent people in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gangsta_rap

Ansu fati said:


> TRUMP IS FUCKING LEGEND HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH



He's not a legend hes a doofus...people will probably remember him like how Nero is remembered from the Roman line...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dani92 said:


> There is no mistake his death is s good thing but nobody want to see Iraq battleground between western imperialism and Iranian imperialism.



The useless, corrupt and largely treacherous Iraqi political elite (I am thinking about the pro-Mullah shills and their useless "militias" (criminal gangs)) allowed themselves to turn into a potential battleground and thus endanger Iraq as they invited the Mullah's and allowed themselves to turn into fifth columns. Endangering the live of Iraqis but as we all know they could not care less about the average Iraqi Shia Arab. 16 years later and the South still looks like a dump by large even despite those "defenders" of Shias ruling for all that time.

Now they will use the US/West card to brainwash some locals so they can forget their miserable existence thanks to those useless politicians and the corrupt/cancerous system that those same militias own their entire existence to.

Everything points to the Iraqi military and non-Mullah political alignment (they can see where things are going and know how unpopular Iran is in Iraq as has always been the case historically), realizing where the tide is going and that they cannot any longer tolerate/accept/look away from a corrupt system that they have indirectly been a part of and supported.

This is a part of an internal power struggle. Those attacks/arrests would not have been possible without Iraqi government involvement or the involvement of the ISOF and Iraqi military.

A strong Iraq ruled by nationalists would never have allowed such a situation to occur to begin with, where you have organizations led by traitors, that act like fifth columns for a foreign regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

proper retaliation would be testing nuclear weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

F-22Raptor said:


> The United States will do anything necessary to protect our forces and people.
> 
> Soleimani was a butcher and enemy of the United States. We warned Iran repeatedly. A clear message was sent tonight.


And how many years has the US sanctioned Iran? Did that stop the Iranians? 

This is what happens when you elect dumb arse red necks to the White House.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ansu fati

Ritual said:


> Jewish refugees?


Well either they are going to swim to TRNC(TRNC=Turkey) or the greek part


----------



## El Sidd

F-22Raptor said:


> The United States will do anything necessary to protect our forces and people.
> 
> Soleimani was a butcher and enemy of the United States. We warned Iran repeatedly. A clear message was sent tonight.



The only message sent out tonight is a unilateral attempt to destroy peace and stability.

This event will not deter anyone as it holds the moral equivalency of murder but it may very well start off a new season of bloodshed in the region.

The region was finely balanced on a tip of a polarised sword. 

I term this act as act of Fassad.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ansu fati said:


> Well either they are going to swim to TRNC(TRNC=Turkey) or the greek part


Or go back where most of them come from... The Muslim world.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

homar said:


> This is a profound mistake for the US to have made. It's impossible to understate the significance. Through one quite incredible act of stupidity, they have just put all US personnel across the Middle East in grave danger. Iran will choose how to retaliate, but I have absolutely no doubt that there will be serious consequences for the Americans. I expect that the US will now be driven out of Iraq and I wouldn't even rule out assassination attempts against high value targets on American soil.


I think economic targets/businessmen, generals or even diplomats could be kidnapped/killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> This is a part of an internal power struggle. Those attacks/arrests would not have been possible without Iraqi government involvement or the involvement of the ISOF and Iraqi military.
> 
> A strong Iraq ruled by nationalists would never have allowed such a situation to occur to begin with, where you have organizations led by traitors, that act like fifth columns for a foreign regime.



This is what i've been considering as well. A few days ago we saw senior general handling a situation


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212263616440946690
It seems very much like an internal power struggle with things behind the scene that aren't public, the power struggle has been quite obvious looking at Iraq's political scene lately.

We have to wait and see, but I do know no action or decision is going to 'magically' be good for the country at this moment. Problems will occur either way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ansu fati

Now I understand why gulf people iraqis and iranians are the largest property buyers hope TR government cancels house purchases as soon as possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ansu fati said:


> Now I understand why gulf people iraqis and iranians are the largest property buyers hope TR government cancels house purchases as soon as possible



wth does that have to do with it, they simply buy because the lira has slipped making it a cheap investment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GiannKall

F-22Raptor said:


> The United States will do anything necessary to protect our forces and people.
> 
> Soleimani was a butcher and enemy of the United States. We warned Iran repeatedly. A clear message was sent tonight.



Ah yes. These is why you ivnaded Iraq in 2003 and(among millions of Iraqis)killed thousands of US soldiers. Your government is a disgrace and a grave danger to the whole world. This attitude of killing anyone who want without the slight regard for international law is 1000 more dangerous than any terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

The most important thing now is that the communication command and Control of regional anti-american forces remains intact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

Arabizer said:


> wth does that have to do with it, they simply buy because the lira has slipped making it a cheap investment


I am joking can’t you see...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Ansu fati said:


> I am joking can’t you see...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

F-22Raptor said:


> The United States will do anything necessary to protect our forces and people.
> 
> Soleimani was a butcher and enemy of the United States. We warned Iran repeatedly. A clear message was sent tonight.



The US shouldn't be meddling in these countries to begin with. You can't interfere in other's affair with boots on the ground and claim innocence and claim you 'gave warnings' when you've already committed numerous transgressions. It's like breaking into someone's house and claim you warned them not to harm you, and then attacked them all while claiming innocence (as you appear to do in your post).

At this point both sides are going to engage each other in one form or another and things are going to get ugly. I imagine Iran's next move is going to be hard to predict.



> Soleimani was a butcher and enemy of the United States.



No, George Bush was the butcher of the US in Iraq, he is the one who should be held accountable. The others merely defended themselves from US aggression.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## HannibalBarca

PMU chairman Falih Alfayyadh was also arrested...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Arabizer said:


> This is what i've been considering as well. A few days ago we saw senior general handling a situation
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212263616440946690
> It seems very much like an internal power struggle with things behind the scene that aren't public, the power struggle has been quite obvious looking at Iraq's political scene lately.
> 
> We have to wait and see, but I do know no action or decision is going to 'magically' be good for the country at this moment. Problems will occur either way.



Well, everything points to it.

People don't talk about it much but Al-Assad is now aligned with Arab nations (reaching out to the GCC as well, KSA and UAE in particular) and he pretty much won the internal war between Syrian Arab nationalists aligned to the Al-Assad regime and the Pro-Mullah Wilayat al-Faqih lot. Russia was obviously on the Al-Assad side while Iran was supporting the Shia faction ("religious one"). With their main allies being Hezbollah and Iraqi Shia militias led by the now dead Al-Muhandis etc.

Houthis are also distancing themselves from the Mullah's. There never was much of a close relationship (other than political and some military smuggling initially from September 2014 to March 2015 and later on smuggling networks across the Arabia Sea) but they too know where this is all going. Too large of a distance, very few if any similarities (Zaydi's are totally different to Wilayat al-Faqih), KSA next door, people to people relations and the fact that Yemen has always and will always rely on KSA. They (Houthis and the elite) cannot afford a perpetual war against KSA so they are reaching out as well with negotiations ongoing under conditions of them completely cutting off ties to the Mullah's.

But this is all the desperate actions of a sanctioned regime who is using gullible Arab warlords to contain the fire outside of their own borders but little do they know. They still have nightmares about the Iraq-Iran war hence the proxy obsession.

However we should not be tolerating it. Look at KSA and Bahrain. Every such attempt is crushed mercilessly. Such elements only are kept alive in unstable countries.

Look at Libya as well nowadays. Same story repeating itself. 

This is way bigger than country x or y or sect, ideology or whatever. It is about foreigners taking advance of war-torn/unstable Arab countries. Therefore we should not accept/tolerate such attempts from minorities within us who contribute to such a situation one way or another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

The temperate reaction is to get on the phone with Iraq and let them know if the occupiers are not out of Iraq in 2020, Iraq is going to be in the middle of a military conflict.

Do Iraqis want Shia in Iraq, or do they want foreign unwanted occupiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Well, everything points to it.
> 
> People don't talk about it much but Al-Assad is now aligned with Arab nations (reaching out to the GCC as well, KSA and UAE in particular) and he pretty much won the internal war between Syrian Arab nationalists aligned to the Al-Assad regime and the Pro-Mullah Wilayat al-Faqih lot. Russia was obviously on the Al-Assad side while Iran was supporting the Shia faction ("religious one"). With their main allies being Hezbollah and Iraqi Shia militias led by the now dead Al-Muhandis etc.
> 
> Houthis are also distancing themselves from the Mullah's. There never was much of a close relationship (other than political and some military smuggling initially from September 2014 to March 2015 and later on smuggling networks across the Arabia Sea) but they too know where this is all going. Too large of a distance, very few if any similarities (Zaydi's are totally different to Wilayat al-Faqih), KSA next door, people to people relations and the fact that Yemen has always and will always rely on KSA. They (Houthis and the elite) cannot afford a perpetual war against KSA so they are reaching out as well with negotiations ongoing under conditions of them completely cutting off ties to the Mullah's.
> 
> But this is all the desperate actions of a sanctioned regime who is using gullible Arab warlords to contain the fire outside of their own borders but little do they know. They still have nightmares about the Iraq-Iran war hence the proxy obsession.



ASSad will inshallah follow Qassem path.
Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ansu fati

HannibalBarca said:


> PMU chairman Falih Alfayyadh was also arrested...


Basically whole leadership was sent to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## macnurv

F-22Raptor said:


> Soleimani was a butcher and enemy of the United States. We warned Iran repeatedly. A clear message was sent tonight.


Now that is pot calling kettle black. US is just another declining imperial power, it got its hand stained more than Iranians or any other regime currently in power. It was only the Soviet empire that equaled US in its blood letting.

From the day US invaded Iraq, US had achieved only one thing with success and that is make Iranians more powerful in the middle east. Invasion of Iraq only bolstered Iran across the region.

By killing Sulemani, US declared open season across the ME. The fire Trump and his band of sycophants had lit will burn everyone in the ME and beyond.



Rukarl said:


> proper retaliation would be testing nuclear weapon



You are just another sorry excuse for a human being



Retired Troll said:


> The only message sent out tonight is a unilateral attempt to destroy peace and stability.
> 
> This event will not deter anyone as it holds the moral equivalency of murder but it may very well start off a new season of bloodshed in the region.
> 
> The region was finely balanced on a tip of a polarised sword.
> 
> I term this act as act of Fassad.



By doing this US had painted a big red target at all its assets and personnel across the ME. Iranians will not take it sitting down. The Iranian regime was under pressure by the crippling sanctions and the public anger was building against the regime but US once again in its shear arrogance and unlimited stupidity provided a huge reason to people of Iran to unify against the big satan. Thank you US, you just cant help but keep shooting yourself in the foot again and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Trump answer...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212924762827046918


----------



## Dexon

we should get out NPT ASAP its over...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiannKall

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> People don't talk about it much but Al-Assad is now aligned with Arab nations (reaching out to the GCC as well, KSA and UAE in particular) and he pretty much won the internal war between Syrian Arab nationalists aligned to the Al-Assad regime and the Pro-Mullah Wilayat al-Faqih lot. Russia was obviously on the Al-Assad side while Iran was supporting the Shia faction ("religious one"). With their main allies being Hezbollah and Iraqi Shia militias led by the now dead Al-Muhandis etc.
> 
> Houthis are also distancing themselves from the Mullah's. There never was much of a close relationship (other than political and some military smuggling initially from September 2014 to March 2015 and later on smuggling networks across the Arabia Sea) but they too know where this is all going. Too large of a distance, very few if any similarities (Zaydi's are totally different to Wilayat al-Faqih), KSA next door, people to people relations and the fact that Yemen has always and will always rely on KSA. They (Houthis and the elite) cannot afford a perpetual war against KSA so they are reaching out as well with negotiations ongoing under conditions of them completely cutting off ties to the Mullah's.
> 
> But this is all the desperate actions of a sanctioned regime who is using gullible Arab warlords to contain the fire outside of their own borders but little do they know. They still have nightmares about the Iraq-Iran war hence the proxy obsession.



Keep in mind that is was bombs of your beloved americans that completely destroyed Mosul, Raqqah, Fallujah etc, all cities with majority Sunni population. And it is bombs of your beloved Americans that continue to rain above sunni-majority countries like Somalia and Afghanistan. But i guess you dont have problem with them

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Path-Finder

GiannKall said:


> Ah yes. These is why you ivnaded Iraq in 2003 and(among millions of Iraqis)killed thousands of US soldiers. Your government is a disgrace and a grave danger to the whole world. This attitude of killing anyone who want without the slight regard for international law is 1000 more dangerous than any terrorist.


you will be accused of being pro-taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## macnurv

HannibalBarca said:


> Trump answer...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212924762827046918


Guess there will be a lot of body bags wrapped in the that flag going back home to US. This fool is gonna get us all killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ansu fati

HannibalBarca said:


> Trump answer...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212924762827046918


Well trump proved he’s a tough guy you shouldn’t be messing with!!!


----------



## PakFactor

I’m not gonna comment on this to much except say this sort of killing has opened a can of worms in the form as asymmetrical warfare — Iran is bound to respond and when it does I really don’t want to hear the US bitching to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> A trying time for all of the folks in the region....


Tell me about it :-//


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

HannibalBarca said:


> ASSad will inshallah follow Qassem path.
> Inshallah.



I would welcome that tonight. The Al-Assad clan has a long history of treachery against their own Arab brethren and most importantly their own people. However as long as he is alive, it is better that he aligns with fellow Arabs than foreigners in particular the Farsi Mullah regime.

Similarly Libyans who are infighting foreigners to their own lands should suffer from the same faith, Insha'Allah.


----------



## PakFactor

macnurv said:


> Now that is pot calling kettle black. US is just another declining imperial power, it got its hand stained more than Iranians or any other regime currently in power. It was only the Soviet empire that equaled US in its blood letting.
> 
> From the day US invaded Iraq, US had achieved only one thing with success and that is make Iranians more powerful in the middle east. Invasion of Iraq only bolstered Iran across the region.
> 
> By killing Sulemani, US declared open season across the ME. The fire Trump and his band of sycophants had lit will burn everyone in the ME and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> You are just another sorry excuse for a human being
> 
> 
> 
> By doing this US had painted a big red target at all its assets and personnel across the ME. Iranians will not take it sitting down. The Iranian regime was under pressure by the crippling sanctions and the public anger was building against the regime but US once again in its shear arrogance and unlimited stupidity provided a huge reason to people of Iran to unify against the big satan. Thank you US, you just cant help but keep shooting yourself in the foot again and again.



Your last message my thoughts exactly. Like I said before I deal with Americans on a daily basis they thick as shit when it comes to long term plannings be it on a personal or governmental level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiannKall

Ansu fati said:


> Well trump proved he’s a tough guy you shouldn’t be messing with!!!



Probably in his toilet twitting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Zibago said:


> Tell me about it :-//


Isn't it self explanatory??

Which people get killed???

Whose honor is breached???

Whose property get destroyed???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## El Sidd

macnurv said:


> By doing this US had painted a big red target at all its assets and personnel across the ME. Iranians will not take it sitting down. The Iranian regime was under pressure by the crippling sanctions and the public anger was building against the regime but US once again in its shear arrogance and unlimited stupidity provided a huge reason to people of Iran to unify against the big satan. Thank you US, you just cant help but keep shooting yourself in the foot again and again.



This is between Iran, Iraq and The United States of America.

Two wrongs do not make a right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

Many ideas going on...

Does Tehran want S-500s or nukes. Or S-500s now and nukes later. The guaranteed response is Iran is getting nukes. 

This is balancing ideas and outcomes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

macnurv said:


> Guess there will be a lot of body bags wrapped in the that flag going back home to US. This fool is gonna get us all killed.



Sadly he will he’s a moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Ansu fati said:


> Well trump proved he’s a tough guy you shouldn’t be messing with!!!


He just trying to savin his azz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## macnurv

Ansu fati said:


> Well trump proved he’s a tough guy you shouldn’t be messing with!!!



Its easy to be tough when its not your own life or that of people you love are at stake. All this American fool had done is put the lives of US soldiers and millions of other people at risk. Use your brain for once.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

GiannKall said:


> Keep in mind that is was bombs of your beloved americans that completely destroyed Mosul, Raqqah, Fallujah etc, all cities with majority Sunni population. And it is bombs of your beloved Americans that continue to rain above sunni-majority countries like Somalia and Afghanistan. But i guess you dont have problem with them



Don't give me that anti-Western nonsense. 19 Arabs caused more harm to the US within 1 single day than empty Mullah barking has in 40 freaking years and ANYONE else since WW2 outside of the Vietcong. The same Iraqi Sunni Arabs killed 90% of all US soldiers, more than the Afghans have killed in 20 years, lol.

The same KSA/Arab nations caused the biggest economic collapse in the US since WW2 (oil embargo) as well.

When the US was occupying Iraq, it was the Iraqi Sunni Arabs (within Iraq and elsewhere) that caused the US the most harm. By far. No comparison.

As for what you are writing, that was in campaigns against ISIS and supported by the vast majority of Iraqi Sunni Arabs themselves as ISIS was a trojan horse created/nurtured by the same US/West.

My main worry is our own backyard (Arab world).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiannKall

PakFactor said:


> Sadly he will he’s a moron.



He wont. The problem with Bush was that he put on the ground many soldiers and made them targets. Now America has few soldiers and its tough to fight them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> I would welcome that tonight. The Al-Assad clan has a long history of treachery against their own Arab brethren and most importantly their own people. However as long as he is alive, it is better that he aligns with fellow Arabs than foreigners in particular the Farsi Mullah regime.
> 
> Similarly Libyans who are infighting foreigners to their own lands should suffer from the same faith, Insha'Allah.


He has nothing left... no need to side with ashes just to feel him with "us"...
He will be an issue in the short term and the long term... no need to give him even more power to stand up and betray us at the worst time.
So, my take on this has no options. ASSad need to die/removed and then we can take a decision.

We lay too much on "approximation" and look where that got us... Let's end this circle once a for all... Cockroaches need to be eliminated first then we talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

The news about the arrest of Amiri and Khazali is unconfirmed btw, and seems unlikely to be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiannKall

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Don't give me that anti-Western nonsense. 19 Arabs caused more harm to the US within 1 single day than empty Mullah barking has in 40 freaking years. The same Iraqi Sunni Arabs killed 90% of all US soldiers, more than the Afghans have killed in 20 years, lol.
> 
> When the US was occupying Iraq, it was the Iraqi Sunni Arabs (within Iraq and elsewhere) that caused the US the most harm. By far. No comparison.
> 
> As for what you are writing, that was in campaigns against ISIS and supported by the vast majority of Iraqi Sunni Arabs themselves as ISIS was a trojan horse created/nurtured by the same US/West.
> 
> My main worry is our own backyard (Arab world).



But as i said, you didnt had problem with a foreign force(Americans)destroying ancient sunni cities like Mosul. Isnt it a bit hypocritical? Nothing of all these things would have occurred unless US hadnt invaded in Iraq in 2003. The Arab world failed to act when the west destroyed Iraq and Libya and created chaos. So you suffer the consequences

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212929332181528577

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## homar

If this was a targeted strike on Qassem Soleimani then surely Trump's office would have prepared a proper statement rather than a brainless tweet long after the news was unraveling on the internet. The most logical explanation is that the US was not aware that Soleimani was present and, afraid of looking both grossly incompetent and reckless, are spinning to claim that this was a targeted assassination. Iran will respond either way, so they have nothing more to lose in this regard. As brainless as Trump and his administration are, it's difficult to imagine that they purposely chose to make such a significant escalation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

If an aggressor tells you, 'Don't develop nukes, we are not going to attack you.'

Iran has trusted the West.

Iran if they are smart are going to develop nukes, sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

GiannKall said:


> But as i said, you didnt had problem with a foreign force(Americans)destroying ancient sunni cities like Mosul. Isnt it a bit hypocritical? Nothing of all these things would have occurred unless US hadnt invaded in Iraq in 2003. The Arab world failed to act when the west destroyed Iraq and Libya and created chaos. So you suffer the consequences



Why am I even discussing this with some Greek person (or whatever your identity is)?

Your post is useless as you don't know my opinions. I always had a problem with the US invasion of Iraq in 2003. As I have always voiced. I don't need to state the obvious to you or anyone else here, lol.

The only Arabs that I knew who were for that invasion were the same Iraqi Shia Arab traitors aligned to Iran that you are crying for right now and ordinary Iraqis who were against the Saddam regime but none of them would have wanted to see what happened later.

Those cities are being rebuilt and will be rebuilt and it was not the US that destroyed them as much as you write it.

The Arabs let alone anyone else in the world (back in 2003) could have stopped the US from doing what they did. Anyway all this was caused by useless decisions by regimes in power. Decisions that I don't support and had nothing to do with as every other Arab not in power back then.

Similarly had Saddam not been dumb enough to attack Kuwait, the 2003 invasion would not have occurred. Had he been smarter, he might have been ruling to this day and Iraq might have been as rich as the average GCC country.

Anyway none of what I wrote above changes the accuracy of what I wrote earlier in this thread.



HannibalBarca said:


> He has nothing left... no need to side with ashes just to feel him with "us"...
> He will be an issue in the short term and the long term... no need to give him even more power to stand up and betray us at the worst time.
> So, my take on this has no options. ASSad need to die/removed and then we can take a decision.
> 
> We lay too much on "approximation" and look where that got us... Let's end this circle once a for all... Cockroaches need to be eliminated first then we talk.



You know my opinion about the Al-Assad regime so no point discussing it. The main point is not to turn Arab countries into brothels and playgrounds for foreigners, something that is only possible when Arab country x or y is divided or unstable as seen in neighboring Libya from the Tunisian perspective.

As for al-Assad, he is on loan, everyone, including his biggest supporters and own family knows about it.

And have no illusions, we (Arabs) will deal with all those problems one way or another.


----------



## F-22Raptor

It’s being reported Trump ordered the killing of Soleimani.


----------



## Old School

Oh Lord ! This is a monumental mistake for Americans and Saudis. Soon they'll find out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212932088065716224


----------



## GiannKall

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Why am I even discussing this with some Greek person (or whatever your identity is)?
> 
> Your post is useless as you don't know my opinions. I always had a problem with the US invasion of Iraq in 2003. As I have always voiced. I don't need to state the obvious to you or anyone else here, lol.
> 
> The only Arabs that I knew who were for that invasion were the same Iraqi Shia Arab traitors aligned to Iran that you are crying for right now and ordinary Iraqis who were against the Saddam regime but none of them would have wanted to see what happened later.
> 
> Those cities are being rebuilt and will be rebuilt and it was not the US that destroyed them as much as you write it.
> 
> The Arabs let alone anyone else in the world (back in 2003) could have stopped the US from doing what they did. Anyway all this was caused by useless decisions by regimes in power. Decisions that I don't support it.
> 
> Similarly had Saddam not been dumb enough to attack Kuwait, the 2003 invasion would not have occurred. Had he been smarter, he might have been ruling to this day and Iraq might have been as rich as the average GCC country.
> 
> Anyway none of what I wrote above changes the accurate of what I wrote earlier in this thread.



Fact is though that it wasnt Iran that overthrew Saddam in 2003, neither Iran overthrew Qaddafi in 2011. Iran didnt also supported the endless "war on terror" in Sunni lands from yemen to Somalia and from Afghanistan to Mali. Even if Iran didnt exist the "made in America" chaos in the muslim world would

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IblinI

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Saddam Hussein

This all likely goes in line now with the political battle on whether the next Prime minister will be leaning towards Iran's or US's alliance side.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Isn't it self explanatory??
> 
> Which people get killed???
> 
> Whose honor is breached???
> 
> Whose property get destroyed???


We as neighbours of Iran have a separate headache to deal with
We woll face the fallout of any potential war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

YuChen said:


> RIP


in hell

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## homar

zectech said:


> If an aggressor tells you, 'Don't develop nukes, we are not going to attack you.'
> 
> Iran has trusted the West.
> 
> Iran if they are smart are going to develop nukes, sooner or later.



In the long-run, I don't think Iran has a choice on the matter if it wants to remain independent. Iran can't compete in conventional warfare with the US. That's not a slight at Iran. Nobody can, other than perhaps China given a decade or two. Iran has a conventional deterrent, but it merely increases the cost of war for the United States. Only a nuclear deterrent would put to an end America's imperialist dreams for Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Zibago said:


> We as neighbours of Iran have a separate headache to deal with
> We woll face the fallout of any potential war


If war happen, you will feel the fallout...but you will also will need to choose a side...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

HannibalBarca said:


> If war happen, you will feel the fallout...but you will also will need to choose a side...


We learned a hard lesson dont dick sides we will just stay as uninvolved parties 
US can do its thing from other countries we woll just watch out our own border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

GiannKall said:


> Fact is though that it wasnt Iran that overthrew Saddam in 2003, neither Iran overthrew Qaddafi in 2011. Iran didnt also supported the endless "war on terror" in Sunni lands from yemen to Somalia and from Afghanistan to Mali. Even if Iran didnt exist the "made in America" chaos in the muslim world would



Fact is that Afghanistan, Mali and Somalia is none of my business. How many times do you need to be told that my priority is my own backyard (Arab world)?

How many times do you need to be told that 1 evil (US interaction in the Arab and Muslim world) does not somehow remove another evil (Mullah regime)?

The US is a 240 year old country located 15.000 km away. In other words they are likely on loan in the region. The other entity is a historical enemy by large whose meddling is hidden by empty slogans, deception and lies. The average Arab/Muslim knows that the US is not a genuine friend. Not my problem that you can't see the difference.

My priority is a strong, prosperous, united and independent Arab world (cradle of civilization). I am against ALL hostile interference, regardless where it comes from.



zectech said:


> If an aggressor tells you, 'Don't develop nukes, we are not going to attack you.'
> 
> Iran has trusted the West.
> 
> Iran if they are smart are going to develop nukes, sooner or later.



That is the problem of the Mullah's ruling Iran. Has ABSOLUTELY nothing to do with Iraq or Arabs. Also you must be very naive to think that Iran will be allowed to develop nuclear weapons without the Arabs (the same ones who started the trend in the Muslim world) following suit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Zibago said:


> We learned a hard lesson dont dick sides we will just stay as uninvolved parties
> US can do its thing from other countries we woll just watch out our own border


It depends if such war will involve only the US or not... and if it involves Muslim countries around... you will have to choose and get into it.


----------



## dani92

GiannKall said:


> Fact is though that it wasnt Iran that overthrew Saddam in 2003, neither Iran overthrew Qaddafi in 2011. Iran didnt also supported the endless "war on terror" in Sunni lands from yemen to Somalia and from Afghanistan to Mali. Even if Iran didnt exist the "made in America" chaos in the muslim world would


they helped the US to topple Saddam and Taliban even with their anti-imperialism slogans they and Assad wanted Iraq to be a battleground because they knew they were next also it was Iran's loyalists who killed former Iraqi pilots and army officers and who had years of experience along with dozens of academics, security officials and Baath party high and low ranking members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

HannibalBarca said:


> It depends if such war will involve only the US or not... and if it involves Muslim countries around... you will have to choose and get into it.



we don't have a government. we cannot pick sides.

As much as you revolutionists messianic freaks want a Iran Saudi war. We won't let it happen.

Its between Iran, Iraq and US.

That reminds me where did the strike originate from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

when you don't know where you end and devil starts, you consider devil your friend and tell him all your secret movements and ask protection from devil as a return for all you previous devilish deeds on behalf of devil. but sometime devil plays devil...oops

lesson learned: devil's assistant can never be a devil, devil will make sure of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Retired Troll said:


> we don't have a government. we cannot pick sides.
> 
> As much as you revolutionists messianic freaks want a Iran Saudi war. We won't let it happen.
> 
> Its between Iran, Iraq and US.
> 
> That reminds me where did the strike originate from?



I smiled at that "revolutionists messianic freaks"...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

HannibalBarca said:


> in hell


You didn't answer my question, terrorist. Do you support the Charlie Hebdo murderers?

May Allah accept the martyrdom of the great and brave hero, General Qassem Soleimani.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Well i had no love for the guy and at most to my country he was just a minor nuisance. But this shit may as well blow up into a full scale war. And My country cant right now deal with the economic cluster **** that will happen if it blows up.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## El Sidd

HannibalBarca said:


> I smiled at that "revolutionists messianic freaks"...



we cannot take this stress. we will nuke everyone indiscriminately back to their golden ages of babylon, persia, byzantine and Old Egypt. 

we got RSS Nazis with their own religious fanatic inspired Akhand Bharat shit going on.

stress is not good for epidermis and ozone layer. believe that

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

Retired Troll said:


> we cannot take this stress. we will nuke everyone indiscriminately back to their golden ages of babylon, persia, byzantine and Old Egypt.
> 
> we got RSS Nazis with their own religious fanatic inspired Akhand Bharat shit going on.
> 
> stress is not good for epidermis and ozone layer. believe that



And now I loled.
You guys are Human Pufferfish

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OCguy

Iran knows that their retaliation, if miscalculated, means the end of the Mullahs. US troops will be lost, but there will be no more Supreme Leader, and very quickly at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GHALIB

why he was in iraq .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

*Major General Qassem Soleimani, the commander of the Quds Force of Iran’s Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC), and Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, the second-in-command of Iraq's Popular Mobilization Units (PMU), have been killed in US airstrikes in the Iraqi capital Baghdad.*

The IRGC announced in a statement on Friday morning that Major General Soleimani and al-Muhandis were martyred in the attack carried out by US helicopters.

The Iraqi pro-government group also confirmed the incident.

"The deputy head of the Hashed, Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, and head of the Quds Force, Qasem Soleimani, were killed in a US strike that targeted their car on the Baghdad International Airport road," it a statement on Friday.

*"The American and Israeli enemy is responsible for killing the mujahideen Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis and Qassem Soleimani," said Ahmed al-Assadi, a PMU spokesman. *

The group had earlier said that its public relations director Mohammed Reza al-Jaberi and four other members of the group were also killed after three Katyusha rockets struck a military base next to Baghdad International Airport in the Iraqi capital.


The media bureau of the voluntary forces – better known by the Arabic word Hashd al-Shabai – described the early Friday morning attack as a "cowardly US bombing”.

The rockets landed near the air cargo terminal, burning two vehicles and injuring several people, the Iraqi Interior Ministry's Security Media Cell said in an earlier statement.

سقوط 3 صواريخ كاتيوشا على مطار بغداد الدولي قرب صالة الشحن الجوي ادى الى احتراق عجلتين اثنين واصابة عدد من المواطنيين وسنوافيكم التفاصيل لاحقاً.

— خلية الإعلام الأمني (@SecMedCell) January 2, 2020
Shortly after the attack, US officials, speaking on condition of anonymity, told Reuters that the strikes were carried out against two targets linked to Iran in Baghdad. The officials declined to give any further details.

Meanwhile, security sources, speaking on condition of anonymity, told AFP that eight people were killed in the attack.

https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2020/01/03/615224/Hashd-Sha’abi-public-relations-director-killed-in-rocket-attack-on-Baghdad-airport
------
Finally Suleimani got his wish, now Americans will get what they run away from.


--------
Update 3.jan 8:25AM
Supreme Leader: Severe revenge awaiting criminals 
.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## HannibalBarca

GHALIB said:


> why he was in iraq .


This guy got a subscription for Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiannKall

OCguy said:


> Iran knows that their retaliation, if miscalculated, means the end of the Mullahs. US troops will be lost, but there will be no more Supreme Leader, and very quickly at that.



How is that? Iran has a population of 80 million, which is far more homogenous than Iraq and Afghanistan, with many mountains. You need 500.000 soldiers and even then you will get stuck into the same quagmire Bush got stuck. But hey. At least Israelis wont die. It would be only American boys, so zionists who control your country wont have any problem

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohsen said:


> *Major General Qassem Soleimani, the commander of the Quds Force of Iran’s Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC), and Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, the second-in-command of Iraq's Popular Mobilization Units (PMU), have been killed in US airstrikes in the Iraqi capital Baghdad.*
> 
> The IRGC announced in a statement on Friday morning that Major General Soleimani and al-Muhandis were martyred in the attack carried out by US helicopters.
> 
> The Iraqi pro-government group also confirmed the incident.
> 
> "The deputy head of the Hashed, Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, and head of the Quds Force, Qasem Soleimani, were killed in a US strike that targeted their car on the Baghdad International Airport road," it a statement on Friday.
> 
> *"The American and Israeli enemy is responsible for killing the mujahideen Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis and Qassem Soleimani," said Ahmed al-Assadi, a PMU spokesman. *
> 
> The group had earlier said that its public relations director Mohammed Reza al-Jaberi and four other members of the group were also killed after three Katyusha rockets struck a military base next to Baghdad International Airport in the Iraqi capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture shows the aftermath of a rocket attack on Baghdad International Airport, Iraq, early on January 3, 2020. (Photo via Facebook)
> The media bureau of the voluntary forces – better known by the Arabic word Hashd al-Shabai – described the early Friday morning attack as a "cowardly US bombing”.
> 
> The rockets landed near the air cargo terminal, burning two vehicles and injuring several people, the Iraqi Interior Ministry's Security Media Cell said in an earlier statement.
> 
> سقوط 3 صواريخ كاتيوشا على مطار بغداد الدولي قرب صالة الشحن الجوي ادى الى احتراق عجلتين اثنين واصابة عدد من المواطنيين وسنوافيكم التفاصيل لاحقاً.
> 
> — خلية الإعلام الأمني (@SecMedCell) January 2, 2020
> Shortly after the attack, US officials, speaking on condition of anonymity, told Reuters that the strikes were carried out against two targets linked to Iran in Baghdad. The officials declined to give any further details.
> 
> Meanwhile, security sources, speaking on condition of anonymity, told AFP that eight people were killed in the attack.
> 
> https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2020/01/03/615224/Hashd-Sha’abi-public-relations-director-killed-in-rocket-attack-on-Baghdad-airport
> --------
> 
> Finally Suleimani got his wish, now Americans will get what they run away from.


I think PMU and all mujahideen will act accordingly and create an unsafe atmosphere for anything "american", not only for american soldiers and generals, but I think american businessman and diplomats, companies will also not be safe anymore because Suleimani was also a kind of diplomat and mediator next to being a military man.

The region has a duty now to confront US imperialism as harsh as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rak_987

Qassem soleimani was behind Bashar Al Assad's campaign against Syrian rebels, but his most important achievement is uprooting Sunnis from Syria and Iraq, organizing militia from easily influenced shia from over the world except Iran itself. From PAkistan and India a lot of Hazaras and other shia Pakistanis were influenced by this external arm of IRGC and made foot soldiers . Many came back and those who dies were buried in Qom. Suleimani was behind Qusayr siege and countless other incidents where he targeted Sunnis more than US or Israel. Main handler from Iran to support Hezbollah, Houthis and Bashar Al Assad.

Pakistan was impacted directly by Soleimany when he created the shia militia of Zainabiyoun

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ansu fati

Have you seen pictures??? Very graphic content


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

homar said:


> As brainless as Trump and his administration are, it's difficult to imagine that they purposely chose to make such a significant escalation


No, it’s not difficult. This is the same US leadership & establishment that is willing to risk a full fledged war between nuclear armed Pakistan & India by essentially giving the Indians a green light to conduct unprovoked & unjustified military strikes in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## OCguy

GiannKall said:


> How is that? Iran has a population of 80 million, which is far more homogenous than Iraq and Afghanistan, with many mountains. You need 500.000 soldiers and even then you will get stuck into the same quagmire Bush got stuck. But hey. At least Israelis wont die. It would be only American boys, so zionists who control your country wont have any problem



We wouldn't have to invade. The population is already revolting. Iranian supreme council can be wiped out from the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drmeson



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## dBSPL

We must come to a point where each power factor is fully independent but with a balance of terror. No matter how uncomfortable everyone is, external intervention does not produce good results for anyone. I hope this assassination is not the signal flare of a new large-scale conventional war in the region.

Personally, I am not satisfied with what the mullah regime has done in the Levant-Basrah geography, especially in Aleppo. Iran's sectarian policies turned the Syria into a graveyard, also Lebanon and Jordan was forced to host the refugees stacks. Syria lost about half of its population by exiled by killed or by radicalized...

However, the overthrow of this regime by external intervention brings more deeper disaster for all countries in the region. Destruction and new possible civilian tragedies are not the only things I'm talking about; if such an intervention succeeds, the new situation itself is the real threat. KSA or Turkey , for anyone...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ansu fati

F-22Raptor said:


> It’s being reported Trump ordered the killing of Soleimani.


I said it trump is tough guy


----------



## El Sidd

HannibalBarca said:


> And now I loled.
> You guys are Human Pufferfish



every time the east gets enough young men and resource it gets thrown into war.

you can ignore these 'Pakistani' voices but you must remember they survive to tell your tale.


----------



## Microsoft

HannibalBarca said:


> It depends if such war will involve only the US or not... and if it involves Muslim countries around... you will have to choose and get into it.






HannibalBarca said:


> They will not, It is against the politics of the countries.
> You have to understand that ALG/TN politics is to stay as neutral as possible, but still voicing their concern in different meetings, like what they did in yesterday's Arab league meeting where they made their point and stance in this conflict...



Which is it?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

zectech said:


> If an aggressor tells you, 'Don't develop nukes, we are not going to attack you.'
> 
> Iran has trusted the West.
> 
> Iran if they are smart are going to develop nukes, sooner or later.


And lessons for Pakistan in here as well - the US simply cannot be trusted to comply with any international or bilateral treaties/agreements etc. 

The only thing that will work with the US is deterrence.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## HannibalBarca

Microsoft said:


> Which is it?


One involve a regional war the other a civil war...


----------



## GiannKall

OCguy said:


> We wouldn't have to invade. The population is already revolting. Iranian supreme council can be wiped out from the air.



Iranians elect their leaders. And contrary to the US, its the majority that decides

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

R.I.P. general. God willing US imperialists and their terrorists and their puppets will drown in your blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PakFactor

OCguy said:


> Iran knows that their retaliation, if miscalculated, means the end of the Mullahs. US troops will be lost, but there will be no more Supreme Leader, and very quickly at that.



18+ Years stuck in the mountains of Afghanistan and the desert of Iraq and now you want to be stuck in between -- dear lord, thank God I'm wealthy enough to fall within certain IRS tax regulations to cut my taxes down cause I can't have my money going into the shiter. You are more than welcome to keep paying for this shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Microsoft

HannibalBarca said:


> One involve a regional war the other a civil war...



Both have heavy involvement of many outside region.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Retired Troll said:


> every time the east gets enough young men and resource it gets thrown into war.
> 
> you can ignore these 'Pakistani' voices but you must remember they survive to tell your tale.


War is inevitable, everyone will feel it and fall by it.... You guys do not need the ME problems to feel that something may happen at your southern border at anytime.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

F-22Raptor said:


> It’s being reported Trump ordered the killing of Soleimani.


Yeah, pardon the rest of us with family & friends living in the region who are not impressed with the dumb-***-in-chief’s decision to needlessly escalate a conflict and put millions at risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Microsoft said:


> Both have heavy involvement of many outside region.


No... One can lead to Border control/defense in the worst case... the other World war...


----------



## Saddam Hussein

PakFactor said:


> 18+ Years stuck in the mountains of Afghanistan and the desert of Iraq and now you want to be stuck in between -- dear lord, thank God I'm wealthy enough to fall within certain IRS tax regulations to cut my taxes down cause I can't have my money going into the shiter. You are more than welcome to keep paying for this shit.



Gotto pay the bills boy


----------



## mangekyo

Who knew us would declare war just when Netanyahu needed it the most

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## macnurv

OCguy said:


> We wouldn't have to invade. The population is already revolting. Iranian supreme council can be wiped out from the air.



The fact is that you're not only ignorant of Iran and its geography but too ignorant to understand that what the US had just done. Dont worry this is one situation you cant bomb your way out of.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NADIM.NAZI

My heart broken

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OCguy

GiannKall said:


> Iranians elect their leaders. And contrary to the US, its the majority that decides



The Iranian people are young, educated, and can't wait for the hardline mullahs to expire. That isn't our business as the US, as I think each country should be ruled without interference. But the fact is, we aren't invading Iran, they are already about to collapse through sanctions alone.



macnurv said:


> The fact is that you're not only ignorant of Iran and its geography but too ignorant to understand that what the US had just done. Dont worry this is one situation you cant bomb your way out of.



Am I? You're sure what I know and don't know?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

Iran needs to remain patient, otherwise, any knee jerk reaction can cause further damage. I have said this plenty of times here - Iran had overstretched itself and was falling for a trap. I am afraid this is just the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## macnurv

OCguy said:


> Am I? You're sure what I know and don't know?



Yup its clear you dont know the heck you are talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rak_987

Earlier last year just after Pulwama false flag attack Qassem soleimani taunted and threatened Pakistan, helping the indian narrative which followed by India coming into Pakistan airspace and hitting those trees as response. He is the same chief that allowed Indian operatives in Chabahar to abet terrorism inside Pakistan. 

https://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13971202000751

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## VEVAK

mohsen said:


> *Major General Qassem Soleimani, the commander of the Quds Force of Iran’s Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC), and Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, the second-in-command of Iraq's Popular Mobilization Units (PMU), have been killed in US airstrikes in the Iraqi capital Baghdad.*
> 
> The IRGC announced in a statement on Friday morning that Major General Soleimani and al-Muhandis were martyred in the attack carried out by US helicopters.
> 
> The Iraqi pro-government group also confirmed the incident.
> 
> "The deputy head of the Hashed, Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, and head of the Quds Force, Qasem Soleimani, were killed in a US strike that targeted their car on the Baghdad International Airport road," it a statement on Friday.
> 
> *"The American and Israeli enemy is responsible for killing the mujahideen Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis and Qassem Soleimani," said Ahmed al-Assadi, a PMU spokesman. *
> 
> The group had earlier said that its public relations director Mohammed Reza al-Jaberi and four other members of the group were also killed after three Katyusha rockets struck a military base next to Baghdad International Airport in the Iraqi capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture shows the aftermath of a rocket attack on Baghdad International Airport, Iraq, early on January 3, 2020. (Photo via Facebook)
> The media bureau of the voluntary forces – better known by the Arabic word Hashd al-Shabai – described the early Friday morning attack as a "cowardly US bombing”.
> 
> The rockets landed near the air cargo terminal, burning two vehicles and injuring several people, the Iraqi Interior Ministry's Security Media Cell said in an earlier statement.
> 
> سقوط 3 صواريخ كاتيوشا على مطار بغداد الدولي قرب صالة الشحن الجوي ادى الى احتراق عجلتين اثنين واصابة عدد من المواطنيين وسنوافيكم التفاصيل لاحقاً.
> 
> — خلية الإعلام الأمني (@SecMedCell) January 2, 2020
> Shortly after the attack, US officials, speaking on condition of anonymity, told Reuters that the strikes were carried out against two targets linked to Iran in Baghdad. The officials declined to give any further details.
> 
> Meanwhile, security sources, speaking on condition of anonymity, told AFP that eight people were killed in the attack.
> 
> https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2020/01/03/615224/Hashd-Sha’abi-public-relations-director-killed-in-rocket-attack-on-Baghdad-airport
> --------
> 
> Finally Suleimani got his wish, now Americans will get what they run away from.




RIP Shahid e bozorgvar! Rohat shod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Always remember Ajaleh karreh sheytoneeh clearly this is Trump trying to save the downfall of his presidency and it's now our responsibility to make him look like the fool that he is!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

ARMalik said:


> *Iran needs to remain patient, *otherwise, any knee jerk reaction can cause further damage. I have said this plenty of times here - Iran had overstretched itself and was falling for a trap. I am afraid this is just the beginning.


That's what I wrote here also. They want Iran to lash out, but Iran should act with strategy, not impulsive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homar

The Pentagon's statement reads: "This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans".
That's either the most transparent lie ever written or they're immeasurably more stupid than anyone ever believed possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## thewayoftheworld

F-22Raptor said:


> Excellent news! The bottom line is if you continue to threaten and attack Americans, you will be steamrolled. Well done Trump.



American continues to start wars and killing people without consequences. Very sad for the world to have a powerful racist country continued to cause chaos. Nothing changed since colonial eras. Get nuke or you’ll be bombed by America

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ARMalik

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> That's what I wrote here also. They want Iran to lash out, but Iran should act with strategy, not impulsive.



That's exactly right. There will be other intelligent people to take over from him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

Time to test a nuke and a new Khorramshahr missile without 2000 km locked range. If this is not a declaration of war then I don’t know what is

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arashkamangir

world's greatest general.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Lincoln

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Take note of how the Pakistani Liberandus (Hussain Haqqani, Gul Bukhari, Marvi Sirmed etc) will react (selling out their own mothers and country) were the US to sanction or carry out military strikes against Pakistan.
> 
> Bunch of poisonous snakes this bunch - willing to let millions suffer and thousands die in conflict.



Someone has to take the trash out.


----------



## zectech

GiannKall said:


> Iranians elect their leaders. And contrary to the US, its the majority that decides



The media and oligarchs decide who is in Washington too.

*DNC Lawyers Argue DNC Has Right to Pick Candidates in Back Rooms*
*Attorneys claim the words 'impartial' and 'evenhanded'—as used in the DNC Charter—can't be interpreted by a court of law*

https://observer.com/2017/05/dnc-lawsuit-presidential-primaries-bernie-sanders-supporters/

The emperor has no clothes. When the unwashed masses complain about the fakeness of democracy, the self-appointed DNC chairs say they can by pass the electorate and simply pick candidates without any votes.

But that is what the corporations and media do, they pick and shape the debate, and force feed the media story and shape the news stories to benefit their designated candidates. Once everybody is brainwashed, they can vote. They call this "Democracy".

And the media downplay any third party start ups to challenge Democrats and Republicans. Two predetermined options picked by the CIA, corporations, media, and oligarchs.


----------



## El Sidd

HannibalBarca said:


> War is inevitable, everyone will feel it and fall by it.... You guys do not need the ME problems to feel that something may happen at your southern border at anytime.



and i told you what Pakistan's possible response would be.

we like keeping things simple. we don't get your tribal wars we don't need to get it either. 

with 220 million in number we will literally eat everything up drink everything up and won't even build a two storey shed for history to remember.


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212936493318246401

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212936493318246401



Enrichment? Make da bomb?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rak_987

Gotta give it to Trump. This is probably a first for US. High profile Iranian target. Democrats would never have done this. Its a far reaching tactical move. He is showing he can make major decisions which other US politicians won't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Retired Troll said:


> and i told you what Pakistan's possible response would be.
> 
> we like keeping things simple. we don't get your tribal wars we don't need to get it either.
> 
> with 220 million in number we will literally eat everything up drink everything up and won't even build a two storey shed for history to remember.


Let's see then who win... you or those revolutionists messianic freaks...


----------



## El Sidd

HannibalBarca said:


> Let's see then who win... you or those revolutionists messianic freaks...



nobody wins. that's our motto.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OCguy

rak_987 said:


> Gotta give it to Trump. This is probably a first for US. High profile Iranian target. Democrats would never have done this. Its a far reaching tactical move. He is showing he can make major decisions which other US politicians won't.



We killed hundreds of Russians in Del-azur Syria, which was FAR more dangerous for the world than this.


----------



## Lincoln

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212936493318246401



It's about to get messy. Honestly, I can sympathize a bit here with the US because this guy was behind the miitiamen who stormed their embassy.

If a Pakistani embassy were to be stormed by militiamen in India, you would see people asking for such action. He simply did what people wanted to see.

Maybe not sensible, but that's singing the Nationalistic tunes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

It's bedtime, I let this here... Enjoy.
@Arabizer @dani92 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212943779931414528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Pakistan will not be involved in this bullshit war that has been happening for a long time now in the middle east Iran and Saudi Arabia need to unite in order for greater peace in the middle east why is this so hard for both countries leaders to understand


HannibalBarca said:


> Let's see then who win... you or those revolutionists messianic freaks...


----------



## PeeD

R.I.P Sardar.
He finally got what he always wanted.
Trump confirmed that it was intended.

For some reason I woke up in the middle of the night when it happened and checked my phone. Then the news was just a convoi hit at Bagdad airport

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Lincoln

HannibalBarca said:


> Let's see then who win... you or those revolutionists messianic freaks...



More families, homes will probably be destroyed. Children will die. Famine will increase. Crisis will ensue.

What do you mean who will win? Hasn't the last two decades taught you anything about war? Nobody wins.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Great Janjua said:


> Pakistan will not be involved in this bullshit war that has been happening for a long time now in the middle east Iran and Saudi Arabia need to unite in order for greater peace in the middle east why is this so hard for both countries leaders to understand



Why is Pakistan and India not uniting?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

Alternatiiv said:


> It's about to get messy. Honestly, I can sympathize a bit here with the US because this guy was behind the miitiamen who stormed their embassy.
> 
> If a Pakistani embassy were to be stormed by militiamen in India, you would see people asking for such action. He simply did what people wanted to see.
> 
> Maybe not sensible, but that's singing the Nationalistic tunes.



He killed and wounded thousands of American soldiers by supplying sophisticated IEDs to the sectarian militias in 2004+. However you feel about Americans being in Iraq (I hate that decision and think it is the biggest mistake we have ever made), he was not Iraqi, and was not doing it to help Iraq.


----------



## El Sidd

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Why is Pakistan and India not uniting?



same reason why Kaaba holds no Idols today

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dani92

HannibalBarca said:


> It's bedtime, I let this here... Enjoy.
> @Arabizer @dani92
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212943779931414528


they already control the useless government.


----------



## Lincoln

OCguy said:


> He killed and wounded thousands of American soldiers by supplying sophisticated IEDs to the sectarian militias in 2004+. However you feel about Americans being in Iraq (I hate that decision and think it is the biggest mistake we have ever made), he was not Iraqi, and was not doing it to help Iraq.



Both parties are not justified in my opinion. Funny enough both love stroking their ego, pretty bad how far this can go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

You just gave an absolute retarded answer it's like saying saudi Arabia should unite with Israel???? Saudi Arabia and Iran are both ruled by not so visionary leaders they need to stop this violence between muslims off middle east


ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Why is Pakistan and India not uniting?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Why is Pakistan and India not uniting?



Our matter is much more different. You cannot compare it to the theatre of middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

not our war we must stay away from great ME mess .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212922048323948544

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arashkamangir

It is important to mention Muhandis, he was a major resistance figure.


PeeD said:


> R.I.P Sardar.
> He finally got what he always wanted.
> Trump confirmed that it was intended.
> 
> For some reason I woke up in the middle of the night when it happened and checked my phone. Then the news was just a convoi hit at Bagdad airport



I had a similar experience today. I thought something like this would happen soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## raptor22

R.I.P He got what he always wanted but I don't think americans are gonna like what they are gonna get... 
He is not the first one whom got martyred and surly not the last one ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## OCguy

Alternatiiv said:


> Both parties are not justified in my opinion. Funny enough both love stroking their ego, pretty bad how far this can go.



The only people I feel sorry for are the civilians. The price of a Muslim life has been so devalued by the world proxy war in Syria, the insane slaughter brought on by Daesh, etc. And yes, I have an American flag on my avatar. But I am very aware that it was Paul Bremmer disbanding the military and deba'athification that lead to all of this.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Alternatiiv said:


> Someone has to take the trash out.


No one is taking the Liberandu trash out - they’re living comfortable lives on US/EU dole.


----------



## zectech

Wait a minute I thought every PMU was an Iranian. 

Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis was born in Iraq as an Iraqi citizen. He has ties to both Baghdad and Tehran.

The Western media reports the PMU like they are some band of Iranian outlaws in Iraq unwanted by Baghdad. They even tried to change the name of the PMU to some other name like they do with their terror groups of ISIS and Al Qaeda.

So much for any truth in Western media.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## raptor22

R.I.P .... american proved they are a bunch of naive idiots ..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Lincoln

Areesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212922048323948544



Power needs to go to the people honestly. There would be no interventions if these dictators stepped down and let their people decide the fate.



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> No one is taking the Liberandu trash out - they’re living comfortable lives on US/EU dole.



They aren't behind killings to begin with ulike dictators, ultra nationalists, and some generals.


----------



## OCguy

raptor22 said:


> R.I.P He got what he always wanted but I don't think americans are gonna like what they are gonna get...
> He is not the first one whom got martyred and surly not the last one ...



Serious question.....we know Iran has the ability to respond, they have greatly improved their warfighting capabilities. But what do you think the US will do when it is their turn?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Great Janjua said:


> You just gave an absolute retarded answer it's like saying saudi Arabia should unite with Israel???? Saudi Arabia and Iran are both ruled by not so visionary leaders they need to stop this violence between muslims off middle east



You arguably share more with each other than we Arabs do with Iran. Your hostility is a recent thing and religiously motivated and since 1947 about land dispute (Kashmir). Ours is a millennia old rivalry. Religion is of no importance here. 20 million or so of your countrymen (if not more), including many users here, have origins in today's India as well. I even read that your current leader Imran Khan is half Mujahir.

We don't even neighbor them unlike you and India.

The only entity in that country that I for instance fell close to are the Arabs of Iran but I don't consider them Iranians but Arabs.

Why should we ally with a hostile regime that has caused nothing but harm? Give me one good reason. The religion card won't work, 90% of all Arabs are Sunni Muslims and we share nothing in common with the Wilayat al-Faqih sect that runs Iran where some Grand Ayatollah that falsely claims Arab ancestry is some infallible holy figure and where distorted Islamic history is celebrated. I have nothing in common with such a thing. You can ally with them for all I care, just don't ask us to ally with them.

And yes, I rather ally with Israel (Palestine) as 20-25% of the population is Arab and 2/3 of all Israeli Jews are Arab Jews. Only thing that causes hostility is land dispute. Prophet Muhammad (saws) had dealings with Jews (many positive) and we all know the dealings we had with the fire-worshipping Farsis back then who have always been historical enemies even though they are largely Arabized and most of their pre-Islamic civilization is actually stolen from our pre-Islamic Semitic civilization which @dani92 can expand on as I don't bother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Great news! 

Kill the Islamists! Coexistence with them is not possible. They must be exterminated. A short while ago another one of the filthy pigs was arrested in Sweden more than 30 years after taking part in the prison massacres of thousands of mostly young and teenage Iranians in 1988. 

The time will come when they are hunted down by the Iranian people around world and hung from lamposts in Iranians cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

another war is coming and its agian in our backyard. Dnt kbow where is the leadership of muslim countries. All are acting as a children who fights for toys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arashkamangir

zectech said:


> Wait a minute I thought every PMU was an Iranian.
> 
> Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis was born in Iraq as an Iraqi citizen. He has ties to both Baghdad and Tehran.
> 
> The Western media reports the PMU like they are some band of Iranian outlaws in Iraq unwanted by Baghdad. They even tried to change the name of the PMU to some other name like they do with their terror groups of ISIS and Al Qaeda.
> 
> So much for any truth in Western media.



We failed to mention Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Alternatiiv said:


> They aren't behind killings to begin with ulike dictators, ultra nationalists, and some generals


What killings are Pakistani generals behind? The Liberandu hatred of the Pakistan Army stems from their hatred of the existence of Pakistan - they’d much rather Pakistan merge with India in some way. It isn’t Pakistan that is occupying millions of Kashmiris and committing atrocities, yet Liberandus call for US sanctions and in some cases even military action against Pakistan.

The trash and poisonous filth here are the so called ‘liberals‘ who are willing to see millions suffer and/or die for the sake of their ‘India-Pakistan Bhai bhai’ BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakFactor

Maxpane said:


> another war is coming and its agian in our backyard. Dnt kbow where is the leadership of muslim countries. All are acting as a children who fights for toys



Muslim leadership is dead to be honest and I fear this is going to open a can of wars and destroy the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeeD

Bear in mind, Iran had people like Shahkd Hamedani and Tehrani Moghaddam who where never introduced to the public before their death.
We can expect people of Shahid Solemanis calibre in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## bozorgmehr

Maxpane said:


> another war is coming and its agian in our backyard. Dnt kbow where is the leadership of muslim countries. All are acting as a children who fights for toys


No, no war will happen. The Iranian people themselves will shred these filthy pigs on the fist opportunity they get. The US won't even have to get involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

OCguy said:


> Serious question.....we know Iran has the ability to respond, they have greatly improved their warfighting capabilities. But what do you think the US will do when it is their turn?


Well american has crossed red line by making a very big mistake & that means total war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

bozorgmehr said:


> Great news!
> 
> Kill the Islamists! Coexistence with them is not possible. They must be exterminated. A short while ago another one of the filthy pigs was arrested in Sweden more than 30 years after taking part in the prison massacres of thousands of mostly young and teenage Iranians in 1988.
> 
> The time will come when they are hunted down by the Iranian people around world and hung from lamposts in Iranians cities.


US is not against islamists, they once supported mujahideen against soviet union.. so calm down. They have other plans and intentions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lincoln

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> You arguably share more with each other than we Arabs do with Iran. Your hostility is a recent thing and religiously motivated and since 1947 about land dispute (Kashmir). Ours is a millennia old rivalry. Religion is of no importance here. 20 million or so of your countrymen (if not more), including many users here, have origins in today's India as well. I even read that your current leader Imran Khan is half Mujahir.
> 
> We don't even neighbor them unlike you and India.
> 
> The only entity in that country that I for instance fell close to are the Arabs of Iran but I don't consider them Iranians but Arabs.
> 
> Why should we ally with a hostile regime that has caused nothing but harm? Give me one good reason. The religion card won't work, 90% of all Arabs are Sunni Muslims and we share nothing in common with the Wilayat al-Faqih sect that runs Iran where some Grand Ayatollah that falsely claims Arab ancestry is some infallible holy figure and where distorted Islamic history is celebrated. I have nothing in common with such a thing. You can ally with them for all I care, just don't ask us to ally with them.
> 
> And yes, I rather ally with Israel (Palestine) as 20-25% of the population is Arab and 2/3 of all Israeli Jews are Arab Jews. Only thing that causes hostility is land dispute. Prophet Muhammad (saws) had dealings with Jews (many positive) and we all know the dealings we had with the fire-worshipping Farsis back then.



If we can put up with India's bullshit, then you Arabs can put up with Iranian bullshit. Pretty simple stuff.

Needless to say our hostilities are much greater than what Arabs and Iranians have. There are thousands of cease fire violations each month on our border, it's practically a limited war in 2 months out of 12. The only thing stopping is nuclear deterrence. But the tension is times, times greater.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## YeBeWarned

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Why is Pakistan and India not uniting?



We like eating Chappli Kebabs, and Indians don't Like Chappli Kebabs .. When Indians start eating and like those kebabs, we will unite  

On the Topic , I don't know what will happen , honestly I had to google this guy to know who he is .. but I remember he threat Pakistan on one occasion . I sincerely Wish that sane minds prevail and the region will not plunge into bloody war .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> You arguably share more with each other than we Arabs do with Iran. Your hostility is a recent thing and religiously motivated and since 1947 about land dispute (Kashmir). Ours is a millennia old rivalry. Religion is of no importance here. 20 million or so of your countrymen (if not more), including many users here, have origins in today's India as well. I even read that your current leader Imran Khan is half Mujahir.
> 
> We don't even neighbor them unlike you and India.
> 
> The only entity in that country that I for instance fell close to are the Arabs of Iran but I don't consider them Iranians but Arabs.
> 
> Why should we ally with a hostile regime that has caused nothing but harm? Give me one good reason. The religion card won't work, 90% of all Arabs are Sunni Muslims and we share nothing in common with the Wilayat al-Faqih sect that runs Iran where some Grand Ayatollah that falsely claims Arab ancestry is some infallible holy figure and where distorted Islamic history is celebrated. I have nothing in common with such a thing.


Well if you guys like killing fellow muslims carry on not only will both the regimes lower the muslim population across the middle east but give the world more chance to abuse muslims living across the world and remember Pakistan is created for muslims who have secured a good future from Hindu barbarism and we shall continue to expose hindu fanatics across the world whilst you guys continue to embarrass muslims across the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

OCguy said:


> Serious question.....we know Iran has the ability to respond, they have greatly improved their warfighting capabilities. But what do you think the US will do when it is their turn?



@ OCguy doesn't matter how US will respond if Iran responds and US does after that this tit for tat will throw the already fragile region into disarray. Because any small attack on US forces would be pinned to Iran and then open another can of worms until it reaches a point none can control or get back down from.

In meantime make sure you and family pay taxes, while wealthy like me shelter it away using proper means -- cause in the end it's you who will be left holding the bag of debt. All our wars of IOUs for last 18+ years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

OCguy said:


> Serious question.....we know Iran has the ability to respond, they have greatly improved their warfighting capabilities. But what do you think the US will do when it is their turn?



Why not leave the middle east?

It's like Iran setting up shop in Mexico.

Why exactly can't they have their own variant of a Monroe doctrine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

bozorgmehr said:


> No, no war will happen. The Iranian people themselves will shred these filthy pigs on the fist opportunity they get. The US won't even have to get involved.


this attack will unite the people against USA and iranian leadership can use it to prove that if we are not there then you are going to kill like sheep. Moreover USA would nkt invlove in war and this time middle east would completely destroted by the war


----------



## Arminkh

This is what he always wanted. May he rest in peace. As expected, Iran's reaction has been very calm so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bozorgmehr

raptor22 said:


> Well american has crossed red line by making a very big mistake & that means total war.


Be quiet.. you couldn't even take a some rag tag international rebels without taking thousands of deaths and needing the help of Russian Air force. 

You and your filthy islamists are good at raping, murdering and stealing from the helpless. You have no honor. Your ideology is the scum of the earth.


----------



## Lincoln

Starlord said:


> We like eating Chappli Kebabs, and Indians don't Like Chappli Kebabs .. When Indians start eating and like those kebabs, we will unite
> 
> On the Topic , I don't know what will happen , honestly I had to google this guy to know who he is .. but I remember he threat Pakistan on one occasion . I sincerely Wish that sane minds prevail and the region will not plunge into bloody war .



He believes in an aggressive policy. And if some don't believe that, you have to wonder what an Iranian general is doing in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Alternatiiv said:


> If we can put up with India's bullshit, then you Arabs can put up with Iranian bullshit. Pretty simple stuff.



Tell that to the wannabe Arab Mullah's that have been ruling Iran since 1979. The same lot that falsely claim Arab ancestry, uses those black tires on their heads and obsess about Arab events 24/7 and think that they have any relevancy in the Arab world and that we welcome them and their idiotic/cancerous meddling. They have not been doing anything but spreading cancer. So what unity are you blabbering about?

The same entity that openly celebrates the killer of Umar ibn Al-Khattab (ra) and distorts Islamic history 24/7?

Anyway I don't care about that tiny entity, KSA alone is almost twice as big, and Yemen alone will have more people in 2050, as long as their Mullah regime is not engaging in hostile acts against Arab nations. A simple thing, really. If they want peace, the ball is in their court.

In fact our leaders are so retarded, that they host the largest Iranian diaspora in the UAE while they should all be kicked out ideally and instead fellow Arabs should be welcomed.

Unfortunately many retards in power.



Areesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212922048323948544



Understandable! Only Mullah shills and fifth columns would not be celebrating!


----------



## Lincoln

bozorgmehr said:


> Be quiet.. you couldn't even take a some rag tag international rebels without taking thousands of deaths and needing the help of Russian Air force.
> 
> You and your filthy islamists are good at raping, murdering and stealing from the helpless. You have no honor. Your ideology is the scum of the earth.



Another neo nazi German. Yay.



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Tell that to the wannabe Arab Mullah's that have been ruling Iran since 1979. The same lot that falsely claim Arab ancestry, uses those black tires on their heads and obsess about Arab events 24/7 and think that they have any relevancy in the Arab world and that we welcome them and their idiotic/cancerous meddling. They have not been doing anything but spreading cancer. So what unity are you blabbering about?
> 
> The same entity that openly celebrates the killer of Umar ibn Al-Khattab (ra) and distorts Islamic history 24/7?
> 
> Anyway I don't care about that tiny entity, KSA alone is almost twice as big, and Yemen alone will have more people in 2050, as long as their Mullah regime is not engage in hostile acts against Arab nations. A simple thing, really. If they want peace, the ball is in their court.
> 
> In fact our leaders are so retarded, that they host the largest Iranian diaspora in the UAE while they should all be kicked out ideally and instead fellow Arabs should be welcomed.
> 
> Unfortunately many retards in power.



1. Islamic practices aren't arab exclusive.

2. You guys have it easy. And if you were to disconnect America from it, there might be ease in reaching to a conclusion. That's all you folks nees to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## الأعرابي

*Iraqis celebrating the death of the terrorist Qassem Soleimani





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

bozorgmehr said:


> Be quiet.. you couldn't even take a some rag tag international rebels without taking thousands of deaths and needing the help of Russian Air force.
> 
> You and your filthy islamists are good at raping, murdering and stealing from the helpless. You have no honor. Your ideology is the scum of the earth.


Thanks for proving me right ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

was that a missile Strike or Air Raid ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inqlab-e-Pakistan

its just another business deal on coffins of human's


----------



## OCguy

Avicenna said:


> Why not leave the middle east?
> 
> It's like Iran setting up shop in Mexico.
> 
> Why exactly can't they have their own variant of a Monroe doctrine?



I agree it is time we leave the middle east. But last time we did, Daesh took over and killed countless kafirs. Yes, Daesh was our fault. But they caused us Iraq to allow us back to clean them up, alongside Iranian PMUs.


----------



## Arminkh

Starlord said:


> was that a missile Strike or Air Raid ?


Helicopters hovering above airport attacked his car.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Great Janjua

Americans are always ready for a defeat why continue to mess around in middle east leaving is your best option


OCguy said:


> I agree it is time we leave the middle east. But last time we did, Daesh took over and killed countless kafirs. Yes, Daesh was our fault. But they caused us Iraq to allow us back to clean them up, alongside Iranian PMUs.


----------



## OCguy

PakFactor said:


> @ OCguy doesn't matter how US will respond if Iran responds and US does after that this tit for tat will throw the already fragile region into disarray. Because any small attack on US forces would be pinned to Iran and then open another can of worms until it reaches a point none can control or get back down from.
> 
> In meantime make sure you and family pay taxes, while wealthy like me shelter it away using proper means -- cause in the end it's you who will be left holding the bag of debt. All our wars of IOUs for last 18+ years.



I'm not sure you know how wealthy I am, but that is a different point. The point that I am making is, that there will be no "tit for tat". If American troops are killed, the next move by the US is to end the Iranian regime.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Arminkh said:


> Helicopters hovering above airport attacked his car.



Hmm , Most likely Apache .. they were there to protect US embassy , but someone might tip him off .. if he was on Official visit than the blame is on Iraq, but if he was there in secret than definitely someone pass the intel and his locations to Americans .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

OH SH!T!!
This changes things,theres going to have to be some serious payback now there cant not be,damn!.This is what happens when you put a chump in charge.
I`d always seen soleimani as a potential future iranian president,now sadly that future will never come to pass.
RIP General Soleimani.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## El Sidd

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The trash and poisonous filth here are the so called ‘liberals‘ who are willing to see millions suffer and/or die for the sake of their ‘India-Pakistan Bhai bhai’ BS.



They are not liberal. They are RSS Nazi Fascists recruit through mass propaganda of the RSS machine aka Bollywood. 

There must be strict laws against them. They encourage genocide of Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Alternatiiv said:


> Another neo nazi German. Yay.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Islamic practices aren't arab exclusive.
> 
> 2. You guys have it easy. And if you were to disconnect America from it, there might be ease in reaching to a conclusion. That's all you folks nees to do.



So Islamic practices is FALSELY claiming Arab (Hijazi - ironically modern-day Saudi Arabian) ancestry, obsessing/meddling in Arab affairs 24/7 and hostile behavior 24/7?

What don't you understand? There has been hostility/rivalry for millennia. Millenia before the US even existed as a country.

Hell needs to freeze before we will ever trust them and consider them as allies/friends, I can tell you that. I think it is mutual.

Anyway as I wrote, I don't care about that tiny entity, KSA alone is almost twice as big, and Yemen alone will have more people in 2050, as long as their Mullah regime is not engage in hostile acts against Arab nations. A simple thing, really. If they want peace, the ball is in their court.

So as I said, if you want us to create some imaginary alliance, you can do the same thing with India before preaching. You are not from the region and don't know its history and mechanism.


----------



## OCguy

Great Janjua said:


> Americans are always ready for a defeat why continue to mess around in middle east leaving is your best option



The US has only been defeated by itself, politically and strategically. Nobody other than Russia and China have the ability to threaten the US, and in that case, we all die anyway.


----------



## Great Janjua

Americans cannot fight a war on their own they always need coalition for support without it Americans dream off conquering Iran is just a dream and I dont think any country wants to help Americans in invading Iran apart from Saudi Arabia and UAE


OCguy said:


> I'm not sure you know how wealthy I am, but that is a different point. The point that I am making is, that there will be no "tit for tat". If American troops are killed, the next move by the US is to end the Iranian regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

That's serious violation of sovereignty of Iraq.

As for Qassem Sulemani, he was by-product of Iranian systems and he will be replaced by his Junior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

OCguy said:


> The US has only been defeated by itself, politically and strategically. Nobody other than Russia and China have the ability to threaten the US, and in that case, we all die anyway.


America has lost every war it has initiated overseas be it the vietnamese conflict Afghanistan and middle east only reason why Americans still celebrate their invasion off sovereign nations is killing their local population nothing more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Starlord said:


> Hmm , Most likely Apache .. they were there to protect US embassy , but someone might tip him off .. if he was on Official visit than the blame is on Iraq, but if he was there in secret than definitely someone pass the intel and his locations to Americans .


Apparently it was not a secret trip. In a way I feel he wanted this to happen. He was reaching 70 soon and he didn't want to die in bed. He probably ignored all security measures.



Sineva said:


> OH SH!T!!
> This changes things,theres going to have to be some serious payback now there cant not be,damn!.This is what happens when you put a chump in charge.
> I`d always seen soleimani as a potential future iranian president,now sadly that future will never come to pass.
> RIP General Soleimani.


On the contrary, Iran's reaction has been very calm so far. Not even a single word of threat from IRGC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OCguy

Great Janjua said:


> Americans cannot fight a war on their own they always need coalition for support without it Americans dream off conquering Iran is just a dream and I dont think any country wants to help Americans in invading Iran apart from Saudi Arabia and UAE



We don't want to invade Iran. Turn off the state propaganda. We are extremely friendly with the non-extremist Iranian people. Whoever told you that we want to invade Iran....question their motives.


----------



## dani92

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Arabizer i started to watch the messiah tv show on netflix yesterday and tdoay suleimani and al muhandis are gone maybe that's a good sign lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> What killings are Pakistani generals behind? The Liberandu hatred of the Pakistan Army stems from their hatred of the existence of Pakistan - they’d much rather Pakistan merge with India in some way. It isn’t Pakistan that is occupying millions of Kashmiris and committing atrocities, yet Liberandus call for US sanctions and in some cases even military action against Pakistan.
> 
> The trash and poisonous filth here are the so called ‘liberals‘ who are willing to see millions suffer and/or die for the sake of their ‘India-Pakistan Bhai bhai’ BS.



It's a dark world, you apparently haven't jumped down the rabbit hole. I implore you to watch Asad Durrani's interviews, the things he has admitted. 

1. Plan to flatten the entirety of Kabul, for the sake of putting your own leader.
2. Smuggling drugs for revenue for operations.
3. Politically manufacturing 1990 elections.
4. Saying that children in 2014 massacre in school were "collateral damage."

You have to understand the mindset here. Some generals have no shame, or morals.


Secondly. Liberal or not, Pakistani don't hate their Army. What we do hate though...

1. Political engineering. 
2. The bad role in Afghan war.
3. Dictatorship.
4. Brutal powered crackdowns to suppress voices and human rights at times.
5. Support to armed militias on western border at one point in time, you know this is true. 

And so the list goes on.

And at times when they're so powerful that you can do nothing about it, you sort of hope someone else will take appropriate action.

Look at what India is doing in Kashmir. Imran Khan everyday wants the world to "take action." Why? Because we can't do anything about it.

Learn to look from different perspectives, and don't worship a dunya'vi entity like a saint. It will do you good.


----------



## OCguy

Max said:


> That's serious violation of sovereignty of Iraq.
> 
> As for Qassem Sulemani, he was by-product of Iranian systems and he will be replaced by his Junior.



It is obvious that Iraq assisted with the intelligence in this operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

Iranians, 

ma bayad inja ro velesh Konim ma irani forum darim onja mitonim sohbat konim.

Rohat Shod My brave warrior. Now you can rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> So Islamic practices is FALSELY claiming Arab (Hijazi - ironically modern-day Saudi Arabian) ancestry, obsessing/meddling in Arab affairs 24/7 and hostile behavior 24/7?
> 
> What don't you understand? There has been hostility/rivalry for millennia. Millenia before the US even existed as a country.
> 
> Hell needs to freeze before we will ever trust them and consider them as allies/friends, I can tell you that. I think it is mutual.
> 
> Anyway as I wrote, I don't care about that tiny entity, KSA alone is almost twice as big, and Yemen alone will have more people in 2050, as long as their Mullah regime is not engage in hostile acts against Arab nations. A simple thing, really. If they want peace, the ball is in their court.
> 
> So as I said, if you want us to create some imaginary alliance, you can do the same thing with India before preaching. You are not from the region and don't know its history and mechanism.



There is a big ground in Sinai called megido. Gather there to settle your petty neighbourly issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Iran's Qassem Soleimani killed in US air raid at Baghdad airport*
Pre-dawn raid also killed Iraqi militia commander Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis in a major escalation of regional tensions.

23 minutes ago





Two unnamed US officials told Reuters news agency that the US carried out the air attack that killed Soleimani [File: Office of the Iranian Supreme Leader via AP]
*MORE ON IRAQ*

US-Iran tensions: All the latest updatestoday
Who is Qassem Soleimani, Iran's elite Quds force leader?today
Iraq: Anti-government protesters denounce pro-Iran crowdstoday
Iran may be planning attacks on US interests: Pentagon chieftoday
General Qassem Soleimani, the head of Iran's elite Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) and architect of its regional security apparatus, has been killed following a US air raid at Baghdad's international airport on Friday.

The Pentagon confirmed the death of Soleimani in Iraq, saying the attack was carried out at the direction of US President Donald Trump and was aimed at deterring future attacks allegedly being planned by Iran.

Iraqi officials and the state television reported that aside from Soleimani, Iraqi militia commander Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis was also killed in the pre-dawn raid.

*More:*

*US deploys more troops to Iraq after Baghdad embassy attack*

*Iran rejects US accusation of being behind Baghdad protests*

*US targets pro-Iran militia base in Iraq, Syria raids*
Iran's IRGC as well as Iraq's Popular Mobilisation Forces (PMF) umbrella grouping of Iran-backed militias, also confirmed the deaths of Soleimani and al-Muhandis.

Sources from the PMF earlier told Al Jazeera that the rockets destroyed two vehicles carrying "high-profile guests", who had arrived at the Baghdad airport and were being escorted by militia members. Earlier reports said five other people were killed in the raid.

Al Jazeera's Osama Bin Javaid, reporting from Baghdad, said the deaths are a significant turning point in Iraq and the entire Middle East.

He said the region has already been "on edge" since the US attack on PMF forces near Iraq's border with Syria, and the raid on the US Embassy in Baghdad on Tuesday.

"This is a major blow on the relationship between the United States and the Iraqi government," bin Javaid said. "It is a very precarious situation on which this significant development is taking place."




The White House

✔@WhiteHouse
https://twitter.com/WhiteHouse/status/1212934206986293248

At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a US-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization.


20.5K
8:10 AM - Jan 3, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

8,664 people are talking about this



Trump posted an image of the American flag on social media following the news of Soleimani's death.

US Senator Lindsey Graham, an ally of Trump, said the death of Soleimani is a "major blow to Iranian regime that has American blood on its hands."

Meanwhile, US Senator Chris Murphy, an opposition member of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, warned that the incident could set off "a potential massive regional war".

In an interview with Al Jazeera, former US Assistant Secretary of Defense Lawrence Korb said "there is no doubt" that the US wanted to target Soleimani "for a while".

Korb predicted that Iran could retaliate by launching "asymmetric type of attacks" that do not risk an all-out confrontation with the US.





Iraqi officials and the state television reported that aside from Soleimani, Iraqi militia commander Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis was also killed in the pre-dawn raid [Ahmad al-Rubaye/AFP]
In Tehran, Soleimani's death sent shockwaves among residents, who were awake when the news was announced, according to Al Jazeera's Dorsa Jabbari, who is reporting from the Iranian capital.

"With the news of his assassination, there is a tremendous amount of shock and anger that could follow, not only in Iran but across the Middle East," she said.

"His name is synonymous to Iranian national pride, no matter how he has been labelled outside of the country," Jabbari said, adding that hymns of mourning are being played on Iranian radio to mark Soleimani's death. 

Witnesses near Baghdad airport earlier told Al Jazeera that they heard sounds of sirens and helicopters in the air following the attack that killed Soleimani and al-Muhandis.

The area of the incident has been cordoned off, authorities told Al Jazeera, but the international airport remains in operation.

The incident took place near the base of the US-led coalition forces.

The attack occurred amid tensions with the US after an Iran-backed militia and other protesters breached the United States's Embassy in Baghdad.

The attack at the embassy on New Year's Eve was in response to a deadly US air attack that killed 25 forces of the PMF, also known as the Hashd al-Shaabi group.

SOURCE: AL JAZEERA AND NEWS AGENCIES

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...ts-fired-baghdad-airport-200102232817666.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth




----------



## Great Janjua

State Propaganda by whom the British government you must be in outer space. The American government is extremely racist they do not want Israel to be surrounded by Iran and its proxies and do not want a stronger military power in the middle east than Israel and what a better way to achieve that by invading the middle east at the height off development and inciting sectarian violence across middle east and in this whole plan I must say Saudis played a tremendous role


OCguy said:


> We don't want to invade Iran. Turn off the state propaganda. We are extremely friendly with the non-extremist Iranian people. Whoever told you that we want to invade Iran....question their motives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

Strange development.

What was Iranian General doing in Iraq? Was he there in official capacity as in official visit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kastor

American fools, as usual, another masterstroke of doom in the middle east by them, idiots, I swear. If they think this will stem the attacks on American interests then they all need to go back to war college. I can't believe this blunder, only Trump. This will cause them to lose another trillion. Hot damn, cowboys and idiots, always get the U.S. in hot water.....buckle up buckaroos....here comes the punch.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Retired Troll said:


> There is a big ground in Sinai called megido. Gather there to settle your petty neighbourly issues.



Sinai is beautiful ancient Arab land. No need to settle anything as there is no real settlement to be had. It is only the restraint of our regimes that makes this even a "competition" to begin with. Otherwise we Arabs outnumber the Iranians by a ratio of at least 10 on most fronts. You have better odds against Indians even. As I wrote, Yemen alone will soon have more people. Iraq next door will have a bigger population too. Tiny UAE has a bigger economy. List is very long.

Our regimes are useless in many ways, for instance UAE is foolishly hosting the largest Iranian diaspora in the world while they should long ago have been kicked out. Saddam committed many mistakes but one of his good decisions was to deport people of Iranian origin in Iraq. He succeeded outside of some recent infiltration that will be dealt with/is being dealt with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

This is a severe escalation but Iran should take a deep breath before responding. He was killed in Iraq and not in Iran and he was a military target. Not saying its right its just the facts. My jaw is still on the floor that the pentagram still has the nerve to conduct another attack on Iraq in the wake of the massive protests. This time in an international airport where there are no doubt civilians. This shows that the Iraqi government is non existent and that the pentagram has absolutely no respect for Iraqi sovereignty.

Iran has options. It is Iran and not the US that has proxies in Iraq. US has to put its own troops in Iraq to project. This is a win for Iran. The first objective is to expel all US troops from Iraq. There can be no co existence between Iraq proxies and US troops. PMU has to rise up and expel US troops at all costs, by any means necessary. US has attackes Iraq troops and sovereignty twice. Iranian proxy, not Iran should respond and they don't have to look far for targets.

The second objective is to hit Trump where it really hurts. The economy. It should be Iran's goal that oil is at least $120 a gallon by the spring. Whether through Houthis or by making Hormuz the most dangerous water way on the planet. If price of oil skyrockets the economy and stock market tanks and Trump is guaranteed not to be re elected.

The third measure is to go full speed ahead on nuclear proliferation. Its time for realism to take over the wheel from idealism. You have every excuse to do so. No one can blame you. Trump unilaterally pulls out of deal and euro cucks can't hold it together. Get nukes and missiles. Make sure you hand some over to Hezbollah to keep the zionists in check. Gulfies will get nukes too but its all good. Balance is not a bad idea. If you get them first you can secure your interests in the region before anyone else. Anyone, even Russia that tells you not to nuclearize is not your friend. You are already suffering sanctions anyway. If you are going to suffer sanctions you might as well have nukes like North Korea. NK doesn't have to worry about their generals being assasinated in other countries. I have been saying for 9 years (after Gaddafi) that you might as well nuclearize. If you had nukes now you wouldn't be having these problems, and on the chance you did, you would have many more options on how to respond to something like this. Get your nukes as quickly as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Microsoft

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Why is Pakistan and India not uniting?



Why isn't KSA and Iran?


----------



## Great Janjua

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Sinai is beautiful ancient Arab land. No need to settle anything as there is no real settlement to be had. It is only the restraint of our regimes that makes this even a "competition" to begin with. Otherwise we Arabs outnumber the Iranians by a ratio of at least 10 on most fronts. You have better odds against Indians even. As I wrote, Yemen alone will soon have more people. Iraq next door will have a bigger population too. Tiny UAE has a bigger economy. List is very long.
> 
> Our regimes are useless in many ways, for instance UAE is foolishly hosting the largest Iranian diaspora in the world while they should long ago have been kicked out. Saddam committed many mistakes but one of his good decisions was to deport people of Iranian origin in Iraq. He succeeded outside of some recent infiltration that will be dealt with/is being dealt with.


Judging by your reply it seems the whole Iran and Arab conflict is more to do with Persian and Arab ethno issues and For your information the land off Egypt going by your ancient logic is not arab at all but currently its inhabited by arabs


----------



## Arminkh

Funny is they are not even denying it:
https://www.rt.com/news/477354-pentagon-confirms-soleimani-killing/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Great Janjua said:


> Judging by your reply it seems the whole Iran and Arab conflict is more to do with Persian and Arab ethno issues and For your information the land off Egypt going by your ancient logic is not arab at all but currently its inhabited by arabs



Sinai was always inhabited by Arabs/Semitic people and remains the case to this day.

Ancient Egyptians were not Arabs just like ancient Arabians were not Arabs but they were all closely related Semitic/Afro-Asiatic speaking peoples that are moreover direct neighbors. Sons and daughters of the soil.

Whatever it is, we should never ally with them.



Microsoft said:


> Why isn't KSA and Iran?



I answered that question already. We don't ally with historical enemies. Our sole historical enemy is that entity. Everyone else we can ally with/work with as history has shown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Rukarl said:


> proper retaliation would be testing nuclear weapon


on the other thread you are anti mullah but at the same time you want them to get a nuclear weapons?!
@Shapur Zol Aktaf


----------



## zartosht

The US deep state desperately wants to get rid of trump....

their impeachment strategy isn't working.... so was this their plan B??

goad the idiot into starting something he cant stomach to finish? and cost him the presidency?

congratulations to the great martyr shahid qassem Soleimani ... he fought as a soldier for Irans security for almost half a century. and died as a soldier representing Iran. He belongs forever to the Iranian nation.

trump will regret this decision

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

dani92 said:


> on the other thread you are anti mullah but at the same time you want them to get a nuclear weapons?!
> @Shapur Zol Aktaf


Governments change, evolve, but technology and military and independency remains. I've always been for healthy reforms from within, by Iranians, not by foreigners or enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Valar. said:


> Strange development.
> 
> What was Iranian General doing in Iraq? Was he there in official capacity as in official visit?



He's going to Iraq all the time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212948548741976064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flameboard

I’m sure this is how Soleimani would have liked to go out.

Sadly this means more people that are not involved will die as this escalates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Coward butcher of Syrian children eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

HannibalBarca said:


> El Hamdullilah.
> Justice is done in this Dunya...
> The only thing they can't control... Death.
> 
> 
> Nope... you can even see his Hand and ring around twitter and a quarter of his body...


We all die...you will also die.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bozorgmehr

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> US is not against islamists, they once supported mujahideen against soviet union.. so calm down. They have other plans and intentions.


Of course US have their own plans! Why would you expect otherwise? Their allegiance is to their own country. They are honorable people in that sense. As opposed to islamists who are ready to sacrifice their country and people at the alter of their filthy communist like ideology. 

I want to see islamists destroyed before they destroy Iran. And I don't care if a few them have to die at the hands of Americans. Don't worry, most of them will be exterminated by the willing hand of Iranians themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Top Iranian General killed like a terrorist.

Is he the same guy who once famously said he can now drive from Iran to Israel after a series of victories in Syria?


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Arabizer said:


> He's going to Iraq all the time



Insha'Allah the Iraqi military will root out every Mullah shill and fifth column from within. Like in the good old days.






Filth like that needs to be mercilessly eliminated.

Time for deportations again.

Afterwards flooding/trashing the stateless Kurds and eliminating that fake KRG entity once and for all.






Radicalism against historical enemies is the only way forward. Peaceful means were tried and we all see the result, a destroyed country being taken advantage of by Mullah shills, fifth columns and Barzanistan. Enough of this comedy.


----------



## FedererExpress

raptor22 said:


> Well american has crossed red line by making a very big mistake & that means total war.



If Iran attacks US interests after this, you can bet the US will just assassinate every Iranian military and political leader. US will get damaged, but Iran will get completely destroyed. Don’t get into fights with guys that are bigger than you. Punching above your weight is one thing, getting into a military conflict with the US military is a death wish. That’s why they say don’t write checks you can’t cash.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.

Arabizer said:


> He's going to Iraq all the time



Officially? I mean, did he used to visit Iraq with his passport/visa to attend pre planned meetings? Or did he just travel all the way from Iran to Iraq uninvited without any documentation?

PS: Do Iran/Iraq have some visa free access to each others' countries?


----------



## Great Janjua

Iran needs to stop sending its top commanders into conflict zones it just gives the world more reasons to impose sanctions Iran has many proxies they should be used effectively against Americans even though Iranians like to abuse Pakistan we shall continue to help Iran in its struggle against American imposed sanctions and for the Iranian and Arab members off this forum we are not in favour off any actions taken by Iran or Saudi Arabia against each other its unnecessary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

THIS IS A DECLARATION OF WAR----TIME TO DECLARE MOBILIZATION AND TRANSPORT TROOPS TO THE IRAQ AND KUWAITI BORDER---AND NAVY SHOULD PREPARE TO ATTACK US WARSHIPS IN THE GULF

THIS CAN'T BE LEFT WITHOUT PROPORTIONAL ANSWER

US SHOULD PAY A VERY VERY VERY HEAVY PRICE

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bozorgmehr

Islamofascist pig was slaughtered today. Pretty soon that will happen on a large scale throughout the country. Your time is numbered. Islamists are the mortal enemy of Iran. They must be exterminated before they destroy Iran.

Today is a great day! more to come...


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

bozorgmehr said:


> Of course US have their own plans! Why would you expect otherwise? *Their allegiance is to their own country. They are honorable people in that sense.* As opposed to islamists who are ready to sacrifice their country and people at the alter of their filthy communist like ideology.
> 
> I want to see islamists destroyed before they destroy Iran. And I don't care if a few them have to die at the hands of Americans. Don't worry, most of them will be exterminated by the willing hand of Iranians themselves.


Believe me, they're lower than pigs because their alliance is to zionism and jews, not to american citizens who lost 7 trillion dollars (7000 billion) in wars and who lose every year 700 billion dollars tax money to military industrial complex. Meanwhile they can't pay rent or hospital bills. They just made corruption and stealing American tax legal by law in name of "defending allies, war against terror etc."



Valar. said:


> Officially? I mean, did he used to visit Iraq with his passport/visa to attend pre planned meetings? Or did he just travel all the way from Iran to Iraq uninvited without any documentation?
> 
> PS: Do Iran/Iraq have some visa free access to each others' countries?


I think Iran and Iraq have visa free agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

dani92 said:


> There is no mistake his death is s good thing but nobody want to see Iraq battleground between western imperialism and Iranian imperialism.



Maybe the US can slowly move the battleground into Iran after making this the new normal? I think it's the only language Iranians will understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

WITHDRAW FROM JPOA, NTP----EXPELL ALL IAEA AND DECLARE MOBILIZATION AND TRANSPORT TROOPS TO THE BORDER OF KUWAIT, PREPARE THE NAVY

LET'S SEE WHETHER TRUMP IS READY FOR ANOTHER QUAGMIRE AND DESTRUCTION OF MIDDLE EASTERN OIL INFRASTRUCTURE

THIS WILL BE THE END OF AMERICAN SUPERPOWER

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> You arguably share more with each other than we Arabs do with Iran. Your hostility is a recent thing and religiously motivated and since 1947 about land dispute (Kashmir). Ours is a millennia old rivalry. Religion is of no importance here. 20 million or so of your countrymen (if not more), including many users here, have origins in today's India as well. I even read that your current leader Imran Khan is half Mujahir.
> 
> We don't even neighbor them unlike you and India.
> 
> The only entity in that country that I for instance fell close to are the Arabs of Iran but I don't consider them Iranians but Arabs.
> 
> Why should we ally with a hostile regime that has caused nothing but harm? Give me one good reason. The religion card won't work, 90% of all Arabs are Sunni Muslims and we share nothing in common with the Wilayat al-Faqih sect that runs Iran where some Grand Ayatollah that falsely claims Arab ancestry is some infallible holy figure and where distorted Islamic history is celebrated. I have nothing in common with such a thing. You can ally with them for all I care, just don't ask us to ally with them.
> 
> And yes, I rather ally with Israel (Palestine) as 20-25% of the population is Arab and 2/3 of all Israeli Jews are Arab Jews. Only thing that causes hostility is land dispute. Prophet Muhammad (saws) had dealings with Jews (many positive) and we all know the dealings we had with the fire-worshipping Farsis back then.


not sure how common Pakistan /India are
but i know one striking commonality between indian cow worshippers and a jahil bedou like you..One likes to have cow pee the other likes to have camel pee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

After IRGC was officially declared a terrorist organisation, it's top General has been killed like a terrorist today.


----------



## Trango Towers

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Insha'Allah the Iraqi military will root out every Mullah shill and fifth column from within. Like in the good old days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filth like that needs to be mercilessly eliminated.
> 
> Time for deportations again.
> 
> Afterwards flooding/trashing the stateless Kurds and eliminating that fake KRG entity once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radicalism against historical enemies is the only way forward. Peaceful means were tried and we all see the result, a destroyed country being taken advantage of by Mullah shills, fifth columns and Barzanistan. Enough of this comedy.


I hope u say the same about the west and israel. I just see muslims killing muslims and the Christian's of the west and jews rejoicing

Historically it was a kurd called Salahudeen who freed the muslims lands from christian occupation. 

Before you say I am Iranian or shia...I am neither. No am I salafi or wasabi or Suri or anything else that may enter your mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Play stupid games win stupid prizes


----------



## Great Janjua

-blitzkrieg- said:


> not sure how common Pakistan /India are
> but i know one striking commonality between indian cow worshippers and a jahil bedou like you..One likes to have cow pee the other likes to have camel pee.


Saudi Arabia and Iran are fighting a ethnic conflict its basically Persians vs Arabs both the parties lack any brain capacity to find a solution to such a stupid and irrelevant war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

its not good for anyone. when there is a chance of peace in thee region then something bad happens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

If they were man they would have fought directly only cowards would attack at night ... 


FedererExpress said:


> If Iran attacks US interests after this, you can bet the US will just assassinate every Iranian military and political leader. US will get damaged, but Iran will get completely destroyed. Don’t get into fights with guys that are bigger than you. Punching above your weight is one thing, getting into a military conflict with the US military is a death wish. That’s why they say don’t write checks you can’t cash.


We'll see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haris Ali2140

raptor22 said:


> R.I.P He got what he always wanted but I don't think americans are gonna like what they are gonna get...
> He is not the first one whom got martyred and surly not the last one ...


Nothings gonna happen to Americans and thats the sad part. A few Americans may die. Muslims will fight Muslims. 
And all the costs will be paid by GCC. What a cluster ****.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

-blitzkrieg- said:


> not sure how common Pakistan /India are
> but i know one striking commonality between indian cow worshippers and a jahil bedou like you..One likes to have cow pee the other likes to have camel pee.



Did you inject too much heroin or are you a part of those 40% illiterate of yours? Because those are quite some delusions.

Nobody is doing that aside from maybe one 1-2 ignorant individuals who follow some ancient fairytales blindly. Although camel urine has been proven to have medicinal benefits.

Finally, recent studies from our laboratory have shown that *camel* milk and *urine*possess potent cardiovascular actions. In separate in vitro experiments, it was shown that *camel urine* has potent platelet blocking *properties* similar to the actions of the widely used anti-platelet drugs, aspirin and clopidogre

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1658361216000238

and a quick google search shows that this is done by some people in Pakistan as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Great Janjua said:


> Saudi Arabia and Iran are fighting a ethnic conflict its basically Persians vs Arabs both the parties lack any brain capacity to find a solution to such a stupid and irrelevant war


Couldnt agree more. Both stupid people. Both ignorant and only muslims suffer and only non muslims benefit. These jahil mullahs and jahil sheikhs think they will have power and rule but the west changes them like I change underwear. Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Nothings gonna happen to Americans and thats the sad part. A few Americans may die. Muslims will fight Muslims.
> And all the costs will be paid by GCC. What a cluster ****.


Only if Iranian and Saudi Arabian government had the brain capacity to resolve issues the middle east and muslims across the world wouldn't be looked upon as terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Trango Towers said:


> I hope u say the same about the west and israel. I just see muslims killing muslims and the Christian's of the west and jews rejoicing
> 
> Historically it was a kurd called Salahudeen who freed the muslims lands from christian occupation.
> 
> Before you say I am Iranian or shia...I am neither. No am I salafi or wasabi or Suri or anything else that may enter your mind



No it was not. Salahhadin was an Arab whose ancestor adopted Kurdish identity for a short while due to living among Kurds, later he became Arabized and his ancestors are Arabs and live in KSA and Jordan.

Why do you care if we Arabs look at the Iranian Mullah's and Iran as a historical enemy? This is a historical fact. What has that to do with other entities and other relations?

I don't consider the Mullah's to have anything to do with Islam or their Wilayat al-Faqih sect. Try that game with another person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Great Janjua said:


> Saudi Arabia and Iran are fighting a ethnic conflict its basically Persians vs Arabs both the parties lack any brain capacity to find a solution to such a stupid and irrelevant war



Pakistanis should pray these lizard eaters get attacked soon so we are called in by their king to save their a$$ and then we fcking show them the door and a new era begins for the muslim world..


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

GWXP said:


> WITHDRAW FROM JPOA, NTP----EXPELL ALL IAEA AND DECLARE MOBILIZATION AND TRANSPORT TROOPS TO THE BORDER OF KUWAIT, PREPARE THE NAVY
> 
> LET'S SEE WHETHER TRUMP IS READY FOR ANOTHER QUAGMIRE AND DESTRUCTION OF MIDDLE EASTERN OIL INFRASTRUCTURE


It's one of the options.. what you mentioned + full mobilization and show of force. However we should remain calm and act with patient, based on strategy and long term, not on emotions. Going nuclear is for example a strategy, however we should have strong airforce and army before taking some strategic decisions, so we must not make mistakes now, but we have to react in kind. First decisions should be exit for US troops out of Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria. Anyone who does not agree should be targeted (the diplomats/politicians) by assassinations within these countries and destabilization of their region. KRG could for example become the first target.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

Narrated Abu Huraira:

Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) said, "Soon the river "Euphrates" will disclose the treasure (the mountain) of gold, so whoever will be present at that time should not take anything of it." Al-A'raj narrated from Abii Huraira that the Prophet (ﷺ) said the same but he said, "It (Euphrates) will uncover a mountain of gold (under it).

*Reference* : Sahih al-Bukhari 7119
In-book reference : Book 92, Hadith 66
USC-MSA web (English) reference : Vol. 9, Book 88, Hadith 235
_(deprecated numbering scheme)_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

bozorgmehr said:


> Islamofascist pig was slaughtered today. Pretty soon that will happen on a large scale throughout the country. Your time is numbered. Islamists are the mortal enemy of Iran. They must be exterminated before they destroy Iran.
> 
> Today is a great day! more to come...


People like you are Irans enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Saddam Hussein

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Insha'Allah the Iraqi military will root out every Mullah shill and fifth column from within. Like in the good old days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filth like that needs to be mercilessly eliminated.
> 
> Time for deportations again.
> 
> Afterwards flooding/trashing the stateless Kurds and eliminating that fake KRG entity once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radicalism against historical enemies is the only way forward. Peaceful means were tried and we all see the result, a destroyed country being taken advantage of by Mullah shills, fifth columns and Barzanistan. Enough of this comedy.



My father's side is Shi'a and they all conscripted during the wars despite their dislike of Saddam and all his policies. It is very unusual what Ameri and some other senior PMU figures did, to fight against their own country regardless of the regime. It must be that they believed strongly in Khomeini's vision and saw his as the Imam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Apart from the prophets and messengers noble men and women Allah SWT has bestowed upon Saudi Arabia rest are idiots trying to prove their mettle against Persians the same applies to Iranians


ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Did you inject too much heroin or are you a part of those 40% illiterate of yours? Because those are quite some delusions.[emoji38]
> 
> Nobody is doing that aside from maybe one 1-2 ignorant individuals who follow some ancient fairytales blindly. Although camel urine has been proven to have medicinal benefits.
> 
> Finally, recent studies from our laboratory have shown that *camel* milk and *urine*possess potent cardiovascular actions. In separate in vitro experiments, it was shown that *camel urine* has potent platelet blocking *properties* similar to the actions of the widely used anti-platelet drugs, aspirin and clopidogre
> 
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1658361216000238
> 
> and a quick google search shows that this is done by some people in Pakistan as well.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Pompeo is posting this, they're escalating things far. Probably won't stop at this now that they went this far, no calm in sight from what I think.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212955403077767168

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inqlab-e-Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212964497973010433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212964994343751680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212964383762112512
Really not good for middle east poor people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GWXP

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It's one of the options.. what you mentioned + full mobilization and show of force. However we should remain calm and act with patient, based on strategy and long term, not on emotions. Going nuclear is for example a strategy, however we should have strong airforce and army before taking some strategic decisions, so we must not make mistakes now, but we have to react in kind. First decisions should be exit for US troops out of Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria. Anyone who does not agree should be targeted (the diplomats/politicians) by assassinations within these countries and destabilization of their region. KRG could for example become the first target.


TRUMP IS A RICH INEXPERIENCED COWARD, WHO ALWAYS CALCULATES SPENDINGS ON WAR AND DOESN'T WANT A CRISIS IN THE PERSIAN GULF------HE WANTS TO INTIMIDATE IRAN THINKING THAT HIS IMMATURE TRICKS ARE GOING TO FRIGHTEN IRAN-----AT MINIMUM WHAT IRAN CAN DO IS START A HUNT ON ALL AMERICANS IN IRAQ AND AFGHANISTAN VIA ITS PROXIES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

Great Janjua said:


> America has lost every war it has initiated overseas be it the vietnamese conflict Afghanistan and middle east only reason why Americans still celebrate their invasion off sovereign nations is killing their local population nothing more



Lost every war...so Saddam


raptor22 said:


> If they were man they would have fought directly only cowards would attack at night ... Iraqis have lost
> 
> We'll see



The hilarious war rhetoric fed to Iranian citizens is the same as every other weaker party. Just like Baghdad Bob. 

Iran causing the death of American personnel will be the excuse that Isreal, KSA, and US war hawks have been waiting for to destroy the Theocracy and their Hizbeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Zionist media is predictably, in unison saying that Trump ordered, directed, inspired the strike. That's odd.

On the New Years Eve strike, the media reported that Trump was briefed AFTER the strike. They didn't give him credit for that strike but they are for this one? Trump is obviously being set up by the deep state and the media. By associating Trump with this attack he will automatically also be associated with the retaliation from it. They don't care about Trump and his presidency. He is an idiot and doesn't realize his presidency is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212965184802840577


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Inqlab-e-Pakistan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212964497973010433
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212964994343751680
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212964383762112512
> Really not good for middle east poor people.



we need translation of that entire thing


----------



## Great Janjua

If the Arabs and Iranians had the capacity to peacefully exist together as they are both muslims the Middle east would have been launching cruise missiles at the enemies off islam now it's the other way around unfortunately such a great progressive region wasted due some Arabs and Iranians not agreeing on Unity


-blitzkrieg- said:


> Pakistanis should pray these lizard eaters get attacked soon so we are called in by their king to save their a$$ and then we fcking show them the door and a new era begins for the muslim world..


----------



## VEVAK

zartosht said:


> The US deep state desperately wants to get rid of trump....
> 
> their impeachment strategy isn't working.... so was this their plan B??
> 
> goad the idiot into starting something he cant stomach to finish? and cost him the presidency?
> 
> congratulations to the great martyr shahid qassem Soleimani ... he fought as a soldier for Irans security for almost half a century. and died as a soldier representing Iran. He belongs forever to the Iranian nation.
> 
> trump will regret this decision



Pentagon say's Trump ordered this.

Historically, American Presidents who start wars get reelected to office so if anything this is Trump trying to save his presidency and get reelected because he knows Dems don't have the votes to kick him out and getting reelected will basically make his impeachment look more like a badge of honor!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Arabizer said:


> My father's side is Shi'a and they all conscripted during the wars despite their dislike of Saddam and all his policies. It is very unusual what Ameri and some other senior PMU figures did, to fight against their own country regardless of the regime. It must be that they believed strongly in Khomeini's vision and saw his as the Imam.



Shia Islam has nothing to do with Iran. It originated in Arabia like every Islamic sect, including Sufism. It's most revered sites are all located in the Arab world. As well as the oldest Shia communities. The oldest Shia community in the world is found in Hijaz. An Arab Shia is as Arab as anyone else.

Iran was forcibly covered to Shia Twelver Islam less than 500 year ago by the Safavids and with the help of Arab Shia clergy from modern-day Eastern province of KSA, Southern Lebanon and Iraq.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safavid_conversion_of_Iran_to_Shia_Islam
*
Arab Shia Ulama*

After the conquest, Ismail began transforming the religious landscape of Iran by imposing Twelver Shiism on the populace. Since most of the population embraced Sunni Islam and since an educated version of Shiism was scarce in Iran at the time, Ismail imported a new Shia Ulama corps from traditional Shiite centers of the Arabic speaking lands, largely from Jabal Amil (of Southern Lebanon), Mount Lebanon, Syria, Eastern Arabia and Southern Iraq in order to create a state clergy.[38][39][40][41]Ismail offered them land and money in return for loyalty. These scholars taught the doctrine of Twelver Shiism and made it accessible to the population and energetically encouraged conversion to Shiism.[35][42][43][44] To emphasize how scarce Twelver Shiism was then to be found in Iran, a chronicler tells us that only one Shia text could be found in Ismail's capital Tabriz.[45] Thus it is questionable whether Ismail and his followers could have succeeded in forcing a whole people to adopt a new faith without the support of the Arab Shiite scholars.[37] The rulers of Safavid Persia also invited these foreign Shiite religious scholars to their court in order to provide legitimacy for their own rule over Persia.[46]

Abbas I of Persia, during his reign, also imported more Arab Shia Ulama to Iran, built religious institutions for them, including many Madrasahs (religious schools) and successfully persuaded them to participate in the government, which they had shunned in the past (following the Hidden imam doctrine).[47]

Mullah Iran invented the 40 year old Wilayat al-Faqih sect and polluted mainstream Shia Twelver Islam that has nothing to do with them.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vilayat-e_Faqih

They have hijacked the sect and brainwashed many people to equal Shia Islam (Twelverism) with the Mullah's in power. That is why they are trying to remove Al-Sistani to put their own pro-Mullah's in power who blindly follow the Mullah's and Wilayat al-Faqih.

Most/large percentage of the Iraqi conscripts were Shia so obviously that behavior was/is not common, but it only takes a minority to create trouble and to act like fifth columns like seen since 2003.

In any case, most Arab tribes in Southern and central Iraq adopted Shia Islam 200-300 years ago, so less than 8-10 generations ago.



Great Janjua said:


> If the Arabs and Iranians had the capacity to peacefully exist together as they are both muslims the Middle east would have been launching cruise missiles at the enemies off islam now it's the other way around unfortunately such a great progressive region wasted due some Arabs and Iranians not agreeing on Unity



How about you ally with the Arabized wannabe Arab Mullah's that are ruling?

Most Arabs despite them. Even most Shia Arabs dislike them. Where you sleeping during the mass protests in Iraq in Shia majority areas where anti-Iran chants were very common? All this in areas where those Shia Mullah militias have great influence and engage in assassination of rivals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Janjua

Saddam was only removed because Propaganda by west that he will massacre shias and ofcourse nuclear weapons were used as a right off action this led to revolution and yet again European countries provided the USA with support logistics and firepower add the local false agenda and you have Saddam removed it's not hard to defeat the American false bravado when they are on their own


OCguy said:


> Lost every war...so Saddam
> 
> 
> The hilarious war rhetoric fed to Iranian citizens is the same as every other weaker party. Just like Baghdad Bob.
> 
> Iran causing the death of American personnel will be the excuse that Isreal, KSA, and US war hawks have been waiting for to destroy the Theocracy and their Hizbeh.


----------



## 500

Soleimani was *double terrorist* and *double war criminal*. He took poor migrant Afghan kids and then sent them to Syria to slaughter poor children of Syria.

Afghan kids sent to death by coward terrorist Suleimani:

















Syrian kids murdered and expelled from homes by coward terrorist Suleimani:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Great Janjua said:


> If the Arabs and Iranians had the capacity to peacefully exist together as they are both muslims the Middle east would have been launching cruise missiles at the enemies off islam now it's the other way around unfortunately such a great progressive region wasted due some Arabs and Iranians not agreeing on Unity


Arabs are partly cucks (unlike yemeni arabs) who invite warmongering US forces to the region to threaten regional countries. Iran wants a region clear of US forces, that's the clear difference. Iran recently proposed the hormuz peace plan for regional countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bozorgmehr

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Believe me, they're lower than pigs because their alliance is to zionism and jews, not to american citizens who lost 7 trillion dollars (7000 billion) in wars and who lose every year 700 billion dollars tax money to military industrial complex. Meanwhile they can't pay rent or hospital bills. They just made corruption and stealing American tax legal by law in name of "defending allies, war against terror etc."


Stop spewing stuff from your rear-end boy! I live here in the US. I don't need your infantile conspiracy theories to understand how this place is run. I see what is happening here with my own eyes everyday. The people here elect everybody down to their school officials and police chiefs and even judges. The US has the biggest economy in the world. They have one of the highest per capita incomes anywhere in the world. They spend more on their military than the rest of the world combined. They can afford a few things that indoctrinated fools on the other side of the world can't even imagine. You worry about the 2000% loss in value of Iranian currency since your filthy islamist buddies came to power 40 years ago...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

You are proving my point further why cant both the regimes just make a peace plan and leave the countries off conflict to decide their future themselves rather than interrupting in their elections and why does Saudi Arabia UAE all need a permanent American base on its soil that's quite shameful if you ask me


ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Shia Islam has nothing to do with Iran. It originated in Arabia like every Islamic sect, including Sufism. It's most revered sites are all located in the Arab world. As well as the oldest Shia communities. The oldest Shia community in the world is found in Hijaz. An Arab Shia is as Arab as anyone else.
> 
> Iran was forcibly covered to Shia Twelver Islam less than 500 year ago by the Safavids and with the help of Arab Shia clergy from modern-day Eastern province of KSA, Southern Lebanon and Iraq.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safavid_conversion_of_Iran_to_Shia_Islam
> *
> Arab Shia Ulama*
> 
> After the conquest, Ismail began transforming the religious landscape of Iran by imposing Twelver Shiism on the populace. Since most of the population embraced Sunni Islam and since an educated version of Shiism was scarce in Iran at the time, Ismail imported a new Shia Ulama corps from traditional Shiite centers of the Arabic speaking lands, largely from Jabal Amil (of Southern Lebanon), Mount Lebanon, Syria, Eastern Arabia and Southern Iraq in order to create a state clergy.[38][39][40][41]Ismail offered them land and money in return for loyalty. These scholars taught the doctrine of Twelver Shiism and made it accessible to the population and energetically encouraged conversion to Shiism.[35][42][43][44] To emphasize how scarce Twelver Shiism was then to be found in Iran, a chronicler tells us that only one Shia text could be found in Ismail's capital Tabriz.[45] Thus it is questionable whether Ismail and his followers could have succeeded in forcing a whole people to adopt a new faith without the support of the Arab Shiite scholars.[37] The rulers of Safavid Persia also invited these foreign Shiite religious scholars to their court in order to provide legitimacy for their own rule over Persia.[46]
> 
> Abbas I of Persia, during his reign, also imported more Arab Shia Ulama to Iran, built religious institutions for them, including many Madrasahs (religious schools) and successfully persuaded them to participate in the government, which they had shunned in the past (following the Hidden imam doctrine).[47]
> 
> Mullah Iran invented the 40 year old Wilayat al-Faqih sect and polluted mainstream Shia Twelver Islam that has nothing to do with them.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vilayat-e_Faqih
> 
> They have hijacked the sect and brainwashed many people to equal Shia Islam (Twelverism) with the Mullah's in power. That is why they are trying to remove Al-Sistani to put their own pro-Mullah's in power who blindly follow the Mullah's and Wilayat al-Faqih.
> 
> Most/large percentage of the Iraqi conscripts were Shia so obviously that behavior was/is not common, but it only takes a minority to create trouble and to act like fifth columns like seen since 2003.
> 
> In any case, most Arab tribes in Southern and central Iraq adopted Shia Islam 200-300 years ago, so less than 8-10 generations ago.
> 
> 
> 
> How about you ally with the Arabized wannabe Arab Mullah's that are ruling?
> 
> Most Arabs despite them. Even most Shia Arabs dislike them. Where you sleeping during the mass protests in Iraq in Shia majority areas where anti-Iran chants were very common? All this in areas where those Shia Mullah militias have great influence and engage in assassination of rivals.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Arabs are partly cucks (unlike yemeni arabs) who invite warmongering US forces to the region to threaten regional countries. Iran wants a region clear of US forces, that's the clear difference. Iran recently proposed the hormuz peace plan for regional countries.



Haha, the same Arabs that ruled large areas of the West/Europe for almost 800 years and fought more wars against the same West than Iranians ever did? While Arab rulers were fighting against European monarchs during the crusades, you Iranians were being ruled/massacred by Mongols/Central Asian Turkish hordes. When Arabs were fighting against European colonialism, your late Shah's father was barely resisting against Soviet/British occupation.

The same Arabs who just needed 19 people to cause the largest amount of casualties on US mainland by a foreign entity in history and to attack the heartland of the US military power (Pentagon) and caused 20 + billion USD in economic losses?

The same Arabs that have killed more US soldiers than anyone else since WW2 outside of Vietnam?

You were the first entity in the region, aside from Turkey, that invited US/West into the region. Your late Shah, that most diaspora Iranians worship as a demigod, was a far closer ally to the West than any Arab regime (in history) has ever been.

Most Yemeni Arabs are not in favor of the Houthis terrorist cult who are on their last legs as well with many of their leaders killed.

Your Mullah's had 40 years to develop friendly ties with their neighbors, instead they were obsessing about spreading their 40 year old WIlayat al-Faqih filth and their proxy filth like the cowards they are while never touching the US or Israel even once despite the 24/7 propaganda.

No sane Arab will ever trust your entity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GWXP

TRUMP IS STUPID INEXPERIENCED BASTARD WHO WAS UNFIT FOR OFFICE FROM THE START



VEVAK said:


> Pentagon say's Trump ordered this.
> 
> Historically, American Presidents who start wars get reelected to office so if anything this is Trump trying to save his presidency and get reelected because he knows Dems don't have the votes to kick him out and getting reelected will basically make his impeachment look more like a badge of honor!


HE WANTS TO FRIGHTEN IRAN BY SHOW OF FORCE-----HE DOESN'T WANT TO DESTROY AMERICAN ECONOMY BY STARTING A WAR----HE IS A RICH COWARD WHO DOESN'T WANT TO LOOSE MONEY

IRANIAN PROXIES IN IRAQ CAN USE THEIR BALLISTIC MISSILES TO ATTACK US FORCES IN KUWAIT AND IRAQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

bozorgmehr said:


> Stop spewing stuff from your rear-end boy! I live here in the US. I don't need your infantile conspiracy theories to understand how this place is run. I see what is happening here with my own eyes everyday. The people here elect everybody down to their school officials and police chiefs and even judges. The US has the biggest economy in the world. They have one of the highest per capita incomes anywhere in the world. They spend more on their military than the rest of the world combined. They can afford a few things that indoctrinated fools on the other side of the world can't even imagine. You worry about the 2000% loss in value of Iranian currency since your filthy islamist buddies came to power 40 years ago...


Then why are you obsessed with Iran? You love your new country US so much because it has more money than Iran? You are just like a prostitute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

bozorgmehr said:


> Stop spewing stuff from your rear-end boy! I live here in the US. I don't need your infantile conspiracy theories to understand how this place is run. I see what is happening here with my own eyes everyday. The people here elect everybody down to their school officials and police chiefs and even judges. The US has the biggest economy in the world. They have one of the highest per capita incomes anywhere in the world. They spend more on their military than the rest of the world combined. They can afford a few things that indoctrinated fools on the other side of the world can't even imagine. You worry about the 2000% loss in value of Iranian currency since your filthy islamist buddies came to power 40 years ago...


The general American population cannot tell their elbow from their arse no wonder they elect idiots every year and complain about them next year seems stupidity comes natural to Americans and the few educated Americans dont even get a say in politics since they are few in number remember you are the same American who elected great leaders such as Bush trump and many more who threaten other countries for their election gains

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

bozorgmehr said:


> Stop spewing stuff from your rear-end boy! I live here in the US. I don't need your infantile conspiracy theories to understand how this place is run. I see what is happening here with my own eyes everyday. The people here elect everybody down to their school officials and police chiefs and even judges. The US has the biggest economy in the world. They have one of the highest per capita incomes anywhere in the world. They spend more on their military than the rest of the world combined. They can afford a few things that indoctrinated fools on the other side of the world can't even imagine. You worry about the 2000% loss in value of Iranian currency since your filthy islamist buddies came to power 40 years ago...


It makes things actually worser.. that you live in US and still think like this. 7 trillion dollars and yearly almost 1 trillion dollar could be spent on health care and infrastructure and other projects instead of fooling tax payers to fund weapon industry and to wage wars for tiny colony israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It makes things actually worser.. that you live in US and still think like this. 7 trillion dollars and yearly almost 1 trillion dollar could be spent on health care and infrastructure and other projects instead of fooling tax payers to fund weapon industry and to wage wars for tiny colony israel.


Leave him alone. His allegiance is to whatever country throws the most dollars at him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Haha, the same Arabs that ruled large areas of the West/Europe for almost 800 years and fought more wars against the same West than Iranians ever did? While Arab rulers were fighting against European monarchs during the crusades, you Iranians were being ruled/massacred by Mongols/Central Asian Turkish hordes. When Arabs were fighting against European colonialism, your late Shah's father was barely resisting against Soviet/British occupation.
> 
> The same Arabs who just needed 19 people to cause the largest amount of casualties on US mainland by a foreign entity in history and to attack the heartland of the US military power (Pentagon) and caused 20 + billion USD in economic losses?
> 
> The same Arabs that have killed more US soldiers than anyone else since WW2 outside of Vietnam?
> 
> You were the first entity in the region, aside from Turkey, that invited US/West into the region. Your late Shah, that most diaspora Iranians worship as a demigod, was a far closer ally to the West than any Arab regime (in history) has ever been.
> 
> Most Yemeni Arabs are not in favor of the Houthis terrorist cult who are on their last legs as well with many of their leaders killed.
> 
> Your Mullah's had 40 years to develop friendly ties with their neighbors, instead they were obsessing about spreading their 40 year old WIlayat al-Faqih filth and their proxy filth like the cowards they are while never touching the US or Israel even once despite the 24/7 propaganda.
> 
> No sane Arab will ever trust your entity.


lol, we're not talking about arabian horses and swords and wars 1400 years ago. I'm talking about saudi arabia, kuwait, qatar, bahrain, oman of recent years. I'm not even talking about Iran 40 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Governments change, evolve, but technology and military and independency remains. I've always been for healthy reforms from within, by Iranians, not by foreigners or enemies.


i see that even anti mullah iranians chearing when they here iran is building an empire becuase even if they are anti mullah they all dream about iranian empire. this is agood thing actually when i see that iranians prefere iranian jew over non iranian shia i wish the iraqis to be nationalistic like them but not to the ultra-nationastic level.


----------



## FedererExpress

raptor22 said:


> If they were man they would have fought directly only cowards would attack at night ...
> 
> We'll see



Soleimani used IEDs against US troops. Why didn’t he fight directly with US troops?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> No it was not. Salahhadin was an Arab whose ancestor adopted Kurdish identity for a short while due to living among Kurds, later he became Arabized and his ancestors are Arabs and live in KSA and Jordan.
> 
> Why do you care if we Arabs look at the Iranian Mullah's and Iran as a historical enemy? This is a historical fact. What has that to do with other entities and other relations?
> 
> I don't consider the Mullah's to have anything to do with Islam or their Wilayat al-Faqih sect. Try that game with another person.


That's the problem...you consider them kaffirs and they consider you kaffir...yet you both say Allah u Akbar. Pathetic isnt it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bozorgmehr

mangekyousharingan said:


> Then why are you obsessed with Iran? You love your new country US so much because it has more money than Iran? You are just like a prostitute.



Millions of Iranians have become refugees from their home since the your filthy islamists took over our beautiful country. You have raped, murdered and stolen since then. But don't worry. There will be justice in this world. Your filthy islamofascists will meet their just end. I just don't want any pleas to mercy or any complaints when the time comes...


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

dani92 said:


> i see that even anti mullah iranians chearing when they here iran is building an empire becuase even if they are anti mullah they all dream about iranian empire. this is agood thing actually when i see that iranians prefere iranian jew over non iranian shia i wish the iraqis to be nationalistic like them but not to the ultra-nationastic level.


There is no empire and time of empires are gone. This is all about regional independency and the larger picture is Asian "unity/nationalism". That's why we don't need cucks who suddenly want to play Swiss/neutrality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Why is Pakistan and India not uniting?



That is very dumb question. Why are you not allowing Hindus to bring their statues back to Kabba? Its only fair since you forefathers were idol worshipers before Islam came and rescued them. 

Pakistan will not get involved in your idiotic wars. In fact, Pakistan will stand a mile away and watch you getting destroyed. Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

GWXP said:


> TRUMP IS STUPID INEXPERIENCED BASTARD WHO WAS UNFIT FOR OFFICE FROM THE START
> 
> 
> HE WANTS TO FRIGHTEN IRAN BY SHOW OF FORCE-----HE DOESN'T WANT TO DESTROY AMERICAN ECONOMY BY STARTING A WAR----HE IS A RICH COWARD WHO DOESN'T WANT TO LOOSE MONEY
> 
> IRANIAN PROXIES IN IRAQ CAN USE THEIR BALLISTIC MISSILES TO ATTACK US FORCES IN KUWAIT AND IRAQ



stop typing in caps lock you maymoon. We can read without it just fine.



VEVAK said:


> Pentagon say's Trump ordered this.
> 
> Historically, American Presidents who start wars get reelected to office so if anything this is Trump trying to save his presidency and get reelected because he knows Dems don't have the votes to kick him out and getting reelected will basically make his impeachment look more like a badge of honor!



Let’s be real. Solemani’s time was up for a LONG time. No other state actor has been responsible for more US soldier deaths since 1980’s and lived.

The only thing that stopped Solemani from being targeted was Prior US presidents and military brass that didn’t want to disturb the peace and raise the risk of huge escalation.

Trump and Neo-hawks are implementing the last gasp Neo Imperialist strategy.

The thinking is if Neo-Nazi’s in Washington can implement every one of their wet dream desires then Iran will SURELY be stopped.

1) If we sanction Iran oil ——done
2) If we sanction Iran oil to zero ——done
3) If we designate IRGC a terrorist organization —-done
4) If we sanction Iran’s other industries —-done
5) if we respond by killing Iranian officials —-done
6) if we end waivers on iran nuclear projects —- done


What Iran MUST show the world is that Neo-Nazi strategy is flawed and results in a more aggressive Iran. Anything to a contrary will mean that Neo-Hawks will celebrate and say their strategy works and it will be the template to dealing with Iran for millennia.

As I said the door to negotiations is now forever closed. *Iran is better off pulling out of NPT and becoming a nuclear power. 

That will be the nail in the coffin for Republicans and Neo-Hawks because they will forever be known as the party that let Iran get the nuclear bomb and that is the WORST EMBARRASSMENT a president and administration can endure.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

dani92 said:


> i see that even anti mullah iranians chearing when they here iran is building an empire becuase even if they are anti mullah they all dream about iranian empire. this is agood thing actually when i see that iranians prefere iranian jew over non iranian shia i wish the iraqis to be nationalistic like them but not to the ultra-nationastic level.



That's why some of our figures in the PMU, like Amiri make no sense. I wouldn't join another country to fight my own whether it's Saddam or Amiri ruling it.

Amiri's loyalty is not solid, it's like Iraq's own MKO which is willing to fight against its state depending on what ideology is in charge of it. Not that i'm calling for the death of Amiri, we've got enough death in the country already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

bozorgmehr said:


> Millions of Iranians have become refugees from their home since the your filthy islamists took over our beautiful country. You have raped, murdered and stolen since then. But don't worry. There will be justice in this world. Your filthy islamofascists will meet their just end. I just don't want any pleas to mercy or any complaints when the time comes...



Iranians have become refugees because of the same Americans you love so much because they throw some money at you. I am not an islamist, but between mullahs and you MEK scum, mullahs are thousand times better. Unlike you, I will not ever sell my country for money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cash GK

They kill muslim they dont see who is shia or suni...some idiot are getting happy here.. as student of history.. USA has invited more misery for itself in iraq n area around

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> lol, we're not talking about arabian horses and swords and wars 1400 years ago. I'm talking about saudi arabia, kuwait, qatar, bahrain, oman of recent years. I'm not even talking about Iran 40 years ago.



Arabs were fighting in the heartland of Europe barely 500 years ago. That is some 15 generations ago. Moroccan dynasties of Arab origin were waging wars with European powers (Spain, Portugal, UK, France) even later as were the Barbary states in the Arab Maghreb.

Arabs resisted European colonial attempts (which is why they were short-lived everywhere outside of Algeria which lasted over 100 years but eventually was won with great sacrifice and many French loses as well) more than Iranians did as well. That was not 1400 years ago.

Wars against European crusaders was not 1400 years ago either.

Iraqi Sunni Arabs (mainly) killing more US soldiers than anyone else since WW2 outside of Vietcong, where not 1400 years ago.

19 Arabs being behind the largest attack on the US mainland in history by a foreign entity, including striking the military heartland (Pentagon) occurred less than 20 years ago.

In fact all the so-called main anti-Western/resistance groups in the world are found within the Arab world.

Your Arabized and wannabe Arab Mullah's are only good at barking and using proxies, nothing else. If you are such a powerful nation why don't you attack the US directly or even their surrogate (Israel)?

Especially after an embarrassment like this. Let us see how "anti-Western" you really are. I expect the Mullah's to use a proxy to make a small statement and nothing else because anything else (large scale war) will be their end and that of their proxies. It will give carte blanche for KSA to use the Russian approach in Northern Yemen with the excuse of fighting iranian proxies/allies in case of a large scale conflict with your Mullah's. That is if Northern Yemenis were not our brothers and we were as wicked as your Mullah's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

The U.S. would never have dared such a reckless act against North Korea, because it would have amounted to an open declaration of war. And the start of the first nuclear exchange over the American mainland.

But, the difference is that Iran has no nuclear deterrent.

This is the result of the foolish JCPOA, as opposed to the North Korean nuclear arms race over the same period.

Both the JCPOA and the so called negociations for the denuclearization of North Korea were devised from A to Z and from day one by the U.S. for only delaying the development of Iran and North Korea without the intention for any sanction relief.

And today, Shahid Qassem Soleimani is paying with his life the price of this major miscalculation.

Never negociate with Shaitan-e buzurg. No more JCPOA.

Go nuclear, just do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

dani92 said:


> i see that even anti mullah iranians chearing when they here iran is building an empire becuase even if they are anti mullah they all dream about iranian empire. this is agood thing actually when i see that iranians prefere iranian jew over non iranian shia i wish the iraqis to be nationalistic like them but not to the ultra-nationastic level.



Whats the difference if it is a jew, a black man, an Iraqi sunni, or Iranian shia if they all work towards the same goal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Arabizer said:


> That's why some of our figures in the PMU, like Amiri make no sense. I wouldn't join another country to fight my own whether it's Saddam or Amiri ruling it.
> 
> Amiri's loyalty is not solid, it's like Iraq's own MKO which is willing to fight against its state depending on what ideology is in charge of it. Not that i'm calling for the death of Amiri, we've got enough death in the country already.


you see the iranians all of them shah supporters, communists, leftists and islamists hate the MKO because they fought against iran unlike some of our donkeys who glorify al hakeem and al ameri or Tarazani and Talabani who killed thounsands of iraqis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

dani92 said:


> you see the iranians all of them shah supporters, communists, leftists and islamists hate the MKO because they fought against iran unlike some of our donkeys who glorify al hakeem and al ameri or Tarazani and Talabani who killed thounsands of iraqis.


Difference between Al-Amiri now and MEK is that MEK would give half of Iran to israel and half to USA while Al-Amiri would kill barzani if he tries to divide Iraq.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

dani92 said:


> you see the iranians all of them shah supporters, communists, leftists and islamists hate the MKO because they fought against iran unlike some of our donkeys who glorify al hakeem and al ameri or Tarazani and Talabani who killed thounsands of iraqis.



The ones that fought against Iraq in the 80's are now the policymakers in Iraq, they're the main ones in power. Dawa'a party etc. 

That by itself is a foundation for people without loyalty, the whole de-Baathification campaign targets nationalists. It's a government of cunts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Difference between Al-Amiri now and MEK is that MEK would give half of Iran to israel and half to USA while Al-Amiri would kill barzani if he tries to divide Iraq.


my point is even the iranians who hate mullahs hate MEK while some of our donkeys glorify Badr, dawah, barzani and talabani even though they were fighting against iraq as a country and not against saddam as regime. our people lack nationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212961503374139394
“Quds force are extremely aggressive and fearless” - Former CIA officer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Difference between Al-Amiri now and MEK is that MEK would give half of Iran to israel and half to USA while Al-Amiri would kill barzani if he tries to divide Iraq.



That's right, but that's cause Amiri is in power now. If MKO is in power they surely would act the same against the US or Israel.

The bigger problem is in the system in Baghdad, not Amiri or Khazali. We have 500k more of these people currently in the background whom are no different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

i think in future u.s may openly kill any army general of countries which not accept their directions,this is dangerous move which may bring u.s army leadership under direct threat when they visit other countries

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

ARMalik said:


> That is very dumb question. Why are you not allowing Hindus to bring their statues back to Kabba? Its only fair since you forefathers were idol worshipers before Islam came and rescued them.
> 
> Pakistan will not get involved in your idiotic wars. In fact, Pakistan will stand a mile away and watch you getting destroyed. Good luck.





Arabs have nothing to do with Hinduism unlike your ancestors who were Hindus. We always believed in our own religions whether it be the 3 main Abrahamic (Semitic) religions (Islam, Christianity and Judaism) or ancient pre-Abrahamic Semitic religions (oldest recorded religions in the world).

Monotheism was invented/first followed in the Arab world (Arabia) as well. Ever heard about Prophet Ibrahim (as) and Hanif followers which even existed at the time of Prophet Muhammad (saws) as did large Christian and Jewish communities.

With all due respect, your country is 72 years old. You were never a part of any historical conflicts nor are you needed today. Don't have delusions, you are many times more dependent on a few small GCC states than the Arab world ever was/will be on you. In fact 90% of the Arab world barely has any relationships with you but since this is a Pakistani forum there is a lot of delusion here and lately anti-Arab inferiority complex nonsense at full swing even though the same Arabs have kept you afloat for decades and are not hostile against you (the people). Outside of us Arabs and China who are your friends that have helped you historically and can help you against the many times larger/richer/more populous India? Don't bite the hand that feeds you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Arabizer said:


> That's right, but that's cause Amiri is in power now.
> 
> *If MKO is in power they surely would act the same against the US or Israel*


 your most stupid comment since you became a member of defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It makes things actually worser.. that you live in US and still think like this. 7 trillion dollars and yearly almost 1 trillion dollar could be spent on health care and infrastructure and other projects instead of fooling tax payers to fund weapon industry and to wage wars for tiny colony israel.



You don't worry about Americans. They don't seem to be in need of or your espert advice... Keep that for your own broken mullah system that just killed 1500 people on the streets of Iran for protesting the rise of gas price by 3 times overnight...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Arabizer said:


> The ones that fought against Iraq in the 80's are now the policymakers in Iraq, they're the main ones in power. Dawa'a party etc.
> 
> That by itself is a foundation for people without loyalty, the whole de-Baathification campaign targets nationalists. It's a government of cunts.


that's because the lack of nationallism omong iraqis you see the iranians love their persian magians and jews more than theylove afghan or arab shias, the turks love their tengrist brothers more than they love their sunni nieghbors while our people prefer sunni turk or kurd over shia arab in the south while the shia prefer iranians and pakistani shias over their own iraqi sunni brothers!! at the same time iranians prefere iranian jew over shia arab becuase they are nationalists who love their culture and land more than our retards who prefer sect over their blood and land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dani92 said:


> my point is even the iranians who hate mullahs hate MEK while some of our donkeys glorify Badr, dawah, barzani and talabani even though they were fighting against iraq as a country and not against saddam as regime. our people lack nationalism.



Mainly a minority (loud) of religious Iraqi Shia Arabs who mainly gained power after 2003, lack that. If Iraqi Sunni Arabs were fifth columns like those pathetic lot have been accusing since 2003, half of Iraq would long ago have separated.

Sad to say it but since Iraqi Sunni Arabs have shaped almost every institution of Iraq since its inception (modern), military, politics, state institutions etc. they have the highest degree of patriotism. The Iraqi Shia Arab masses in the South were always less influential in terms of ruling/politics and were/are on average poorer to this day. Hence much more influenced by religious clerics/militias etc.

Shia Islam itself encourages blind following of religious authorities, hence the importance of hierarchy, ancestry, clerical titles etc.

Of course there are exceptions but in general that is the case.

For instance can you mention a single Iraqi Sunni Arab cleric that is blindly/has a huge following among Iraqi Sunni Arabs? Not a single one exist.

Almost all Iraqi Shia Arab dominated political parties are Shia Islamist in nature. How many Iraqi Sunni Arab political parties are dominated by religion? For instance the largest political Sunni Arab organization in the Arab world (MB) barely has any following among Iraqi Sunni Arabs.

But anyway, if you state such facts, simpletons accuse you of sectarianism.

Remove Wilayat al-Faqih Shia Islam from Iraq and Iranian influence will be reduced to 0, just like you see in the Iraqi Sunni Arab heartlands which are indeed the swords of Arabism against that entity (historically) in the region and must be admired and supported always lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GWXP

TheImmortal said:


> stop typing in caps lock you maymoon. We can read without it just fine.


IT IS NOT YOUR BUSINESS ASSHOLE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

one day they will do the same with other Muslim nation including Pakistan if they are not responded forcefully,I think iran may kill their general in gulf u.s military headquarters using drones or cruise missile which will further escalate war in region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

bozorgmehr said:


> You don't worry about Americans. They don't seem to be in need of or your espert advice... Keep that for your own broken mullah system that just killed 1500 people on the streets of Iran for protesting the rise of gas price by 3 times overnight...


Max 300 were killed due to rioting and inexperienced anti-riot teams, not 1500. Secondly in US every year savages kill and wound 60000 of each other by guns and kill thousands civilians abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

mangekyousharingan said:


> Iranians have become refugees because of the same Americans you love so much because they throw some money at you. I am not an islamist, but between mullahs and you MEK scum, mullahs are thousand times better. Unlike you, I will not ever sell my country for money.


Well I never said anything in support of the MKO. But you are constantly defending the islamists. So who is the scum here? Country has to come before ideology. The system of government should be at the service of the country and its citizen. Not some filthy, deranged ideology like Fascism, Islamism, communism...


----------



## Yaseen1

yesterday taiwan army general killed in helicopter crash also seems assassination by u.s to provoke war between china and taiwan after seeing this,i think army generals are next target of u.s after ordinary militant commanders have become irrelevant for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Yaseen1 said:


> yesterday taiwan army general killed in helicopter crash also seems assassination by u.s to provoke war between chin and taiwan after seeing this



Yeah I guess every helo crashes has U.S. involvement.



Yaseen1 said:


> i think in future u.s may openly kill any army general of countries which not accept their directions,this is dangerous move which may bring u.s army leadership under direct threat when they visit other countries



They always under threat, hence why they have bodyguards.


----------



## Yaseen1

the occurrence of events in same period create such doubts


Oldman1 said:


> Yeah I guess every helo crashes has U.S. involvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Mainly a minority (loud) of religious Iraqi Shia Arabs who mainly gained power after 2003, lack that. If Iraqi Sunni Arabs were fifth columns like those pathetic lot have been accusing since 2003, half of Iraq would long ago have separated.
> 
> Sad to say it but since Iraqi Sunni Arabs have shaped almost every institution of Iraq since its inception (modern), military, politics, state institutions etc. they have the highest degree of patriotism. The Iraqi Shia Arab masses in the South were always less influential in terms of ruling/politics and were/are on average poorer to this day. Hence much more influenced by religious clerics/militias etc.
> 
> Shia Islam itself encourages blind following of religious authorities, hence the importance of hierarchy, ancestry, clerical titles etc.
> 
> Of course there are exceptions but in general that is the case.
> 
> For instance can you mention a single Iraqi Sunni Arab cleric that is blindly/has a huge following among Iraqi Sunni Arabs? Not a single one.


and that was a big mistake the shia in the south were kept backward and isolated that's how they became puppets in their clerics hands. 

mohsin al hakim the grandfather of ammar the cuck gave fatwa to kill communists this fatwa lead to the rise of Baath and the islamists because most of the communists were from the educated shias of the south with them gone it opened the door to islamists and the cleric thieves to take the shia population hostage since the shia loyalty was still divided between the tribe and the religion and natioalism was week among them unlike sunnis who were educated in europe, istanbul, beirut, cairo, damascus and aleppo who were exposed to nationalism and modernizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Max 300 were killed due to rioting and inexperienced anti-riot teams, not 1500. Secondly in US every year savages kill and wound 60000 of each other by guns and kill thousands civilians abroad.


Oh, only 300 people were killed by the hands of your filthy Islamists? 300 citizens were butchered in the middle of streets by predatory islamists for protesting the mafia regime ruling them by force for 40 years, and you think that is ok?

Are you still human or have you been infested with the Islamist zombie virus?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

bozorgmehr said:


> Well I never said anything in support of the MKO. But you are constantly defending the islamists. So who is the scum here? Country has to come before ideology. The system of government should be at the service of the country and its citizen. Not some filthy, deranged ideology like Fascism, Islamism, communism...



Your'e wishing for American bombs to drop on Iranians. If given the opportunity, you would not hesitate killing Iranians just for the sake of Americans. MEK sided with Saddam, you are siding with the Americans. You are essentially the same. Traitors, both of you. You cheer when US sanctions Iran, blocks humanitarian aid, and as a result, poor Iranians suffers, meanwhile you brag about how much money US has, and how good life in US is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OCguy

Yaseen1 said:


> i think in future u.s may openly kill any army general of countries which not accept their directions,this is dangerous move which may bring u.s army leadership under direct threat when they visit other countries



He was a foreign services goon who directly threatened and caused the death of American soldiers. Any general of any country that does those actions, should expect a swift death from above.

Weak and fragile leaders have to use strong language to blame their failures on an outside boogie-man, but it is only for domestic consumption. However, when that rhetoric spills out into the open world, there are consequences.


----------



## Oldman1

Yaseen1 said:


> the occurrence of events in same period create such doubts



Perhaps China wants to take advantage of U.S.'s attention in ME to assassinate a couple of Taiwanese generals in preparation for invasion of Taiwan which they still want to reclaim.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Yaseen1 said:


> o*ne day they will do the same with other Muslim nation including Pakistan if they are not responded forcefully,*I think iran may kill their general in gulf u.s military headquarters using drones or cruise missile which will further escalate war in region


You're thinking long term which is because of your wisdom unlike shortsighted zionists here.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212961503374139394
> “Quds force are extremely aggressive and fearless” - Former CIA officer


exactly what said before, he mentioned american companies can become a target.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

mangekyousharingan said:


> Who knew us would declare war just when Netanyahu needed it the most



Trump himself is also under pressure as some Republicans are shifting their views on the impeachment against him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dani92 said:


> that's because the lack of nationallism omong iraqis you see the iranians love their persian magians and jews more than theylove afghan or arab shias, the turks love their tengrist brothers more than they love their sunni nieghbors while our people prefer sunni turk or kurd over shia arab in the south while the shia prefer iranians and pakistani shias over their own iraqi sunni brothers!! at the same time iranians prefere iranian jew over shia arab becuase they are nationalists who love their culture and land more than our retards who prefer sect over their blood and land.



I will be honest now, I have only experienced this with Iraqi Shia Arabs to date among all Arabs. When I discussed politics (in this case online, not experienced it in person yet) with some of the Iraqi Shia Arabs from the South (mainly), people who openly and proudly told which Arab tribe and clan they belonged to, that they have relatives in KSA and recent ancestors from KSA/Arabia/other areas of the Arab world (as almost every Iraq Shia Arab has), despite all this and sharing everything in common, they gave me the impression that they would side with a Shia non-Arab that shares their ideology, over that of their own brethren. I don't know if those individuals were part of Iraqi families that were wronged by the Saddam regime (say Marsh Arabs) but it was very strange to witness.

It is funny because Iraqi Shia Arabs used to be one of the biggest Arab nationalists not long ago, they still got it in them, as seen recently, but as usual it is the tiny minority of Wilayat al-Faqih drones, not 99% of all Iraqi Shia Arabs.

For Gods sake, Iraqi Shia Arabs are some of the most traditional Arabs out there. In many ways due to less Westernization/poverty/political isolation due to the state of Iraq, they often tend to be very conservative in terms of Arab customs, more so than the average Saudi Arabian for instance from my experience.

To be honest, I cannot hate my own people, and I consider them cousins/siblings now living across an artificial border less than 100 years old. It just pains me when I see how much their elites (clerics in included) have taken advantage of them, as they are truly some of the traditional barriers of Arabism, not talking about the political aspect here.

I still remember how locals in Northern KSA hosted almost 200.000 Iraqi Shia Arabs like their own after the uprising in 1991. Including filth like Nouri al-Maliki.

I remember the many recent visits, the football match in Basra, the KSA expo in Basra etc. We are one people that should not allow for political regimes/foreigners to separate us as this will not work. Similarly the bonds between people of Southern KSA and Northern Yemen will never be broken, no proxy war will change this as can be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Iraqis celebrate death of terrorist Soleimani:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212916559242379266

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212924206641483777

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212932460285235200

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opruh

murica is a disgusting country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

RIP
Sad day for Iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sineva

Arminkh said:


> Apparently it was not a secret trip. In a way I feel he wanted this to happen. He was reaching 70 soon and he didn't want to die in bed. He probably ignored all security measures.
> 
> 
> On the contrary, Iran's reaction has been very calm so far. Not even a single word of threat from IRGC.


This has nothing to do with threats,we`re far beyond that now,the only question is what form the retaliation will take,will it be blatant ie the public assassination of a high ranking military or political figure by the irgc ie a drone or missile strike,or will it involve some degree of plausible deniability ie an iraqi hezbollah operation that targets high value american personnel with iran issuing no statement afterwards.Those are really the only options available.


----------



## zartosht

VEVAK said:


> Pentagon say's Trump ordered this.
> 
> Historically, American Presidents who start wars get reelected to office so if anything this is Trump trying to save his presidency and get reelected because he knows Dems don't have the votes to kick him out and getting reelected will basically make his impeachment look more like a badge of honor!



the guy is an amauteur and an absolute shortsided moron when it comes to geopolitical policy..... 

and when it comes to decisions of this magnitude... trump doesn't just sit in his house and one day make it randomly...

top level national security/military advisors bring him the info... the pros and cons, and recommendations..

and that place is packed with deepstate neocons and Zionists... 

and trump will commit political suicide if he goes to war with Iran... Iran is not an Iraq or Afghanistan where there will be this short term high of tactical military victory with the decline in support corresponding with mounting casualties..

a war with Iran will be catastrophic for the US. they will see losses they haven't since ww2/civil war. Iran will hit them hard, and painfully and there will be immediate questions of what has this madman gotten the US into...

I highly doubt Trump even knows who Soleimani is, let alone comprehend the magnitude of this move. the intel community sure does though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

500 said:


> Iraqis celebrate death of terrorist Soleimani:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212916559242379266
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212924206641483777
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212932460285235200


this is great response to the people who say that iraqis loved suliemani because he fought ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

PeeD said:


> Bear in mind, Iran had people like Shahkd Hamedani and Tehrani Moghaddam who where never introduced to the public before their death.
> We can expect people of Shahid Solemanis calibre in the background.



I highly doubt it. Soleimani is irreplaceable. This is much bigger than you think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

*Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei says those who assassinated IRGC Quds Force Commander Major General Qassem Soleimani must await a tough revenge. *

In a statement on Friday, Ayatollah Khamenei said the “cruelest people on earth” assassinated the “honorable” commander who “courageously fought for years against the evils and bandits of the world.”

His demise will not stop his mission, but the criminals who have the blood of General Soleimani and other martyrs of the Thursday night attack on their hands must await a tough revenge, the Leader added.

“Martyr Soleimani is an international figure of the Resistance, and all the devotees of Resistance are now his avengers,” Ayatollah Khamenei noted.

The Leader said all the friends and foes must know that the Resistance movement’s struggle will continue more strongly, and a definite victory awaits those who fight in this auspicious path.

“The demise of our selfless and dear general is bitter, but the continued fight and achievement of the final victory will make life bitterer for the murderers and criminals,” he added.

In his statement, the Leader also offered condolences to the Iranian nation and General Soleimani’s family, and declared three days of national mourning over the tragedy.

https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2020/01/03/615238/Leader-Soleimani-revenge-US

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zhukov

With Iran or With US aside.
Can you simply Directly Attack a Serving General of the Armed Forces of a UN member State like that?
I mean Covert ops is one thing but this? Where will US stop? Who is secure now? Next day we will see a Russian Chinese or Pakistani General Being Targeted like that and Its a self defense?
And the next step would be partially Neutral Countries like Brazil, India, Argentine, Indonesia targetted?
You should either be US ally or you should be crushed and Subdued?

I am not a big fan of Iran and Its Policies. In fact Iran is pretty much hostile country to Pakistan. But you cannot simply take out a Serving General of any country without being in a state of war in a direct strike.
Qasim Sulemani Threatened Pakistan once. And i never liked that man from that day onward. But Leaving aside all the political BS of Arabs and Farsis, being a neutral person, Indeed he was a great soldier to his end and Served hi homeland well, Lived a soldier and died a soldier's Death. Rest in Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IceCold

F-22Raptor said:


> Excellent news! The bottom line is if you continue to threaten and attack Americans, you will be steamrolled. Well done Trump.


Can we say the same for the rest of the world or the rule only applies to Americans?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

dani92 said:


> this is great response to the people who say that iraqis loved suliemani because he fought ISIS


isis can come back, these stupid youth their mothers will be enslaved by isis soon if not by pmu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

GWXP said:


> WITHDRAW FROM JPOA, NTP----EXPELL ALL IAEA AND DECLARE MOBILIZATION AND TRANSPORT TROOPS TO THE BORDER OF KUWAIT, PREPARE THE NAVY
> 
> LET'S SEE WHETHER TRUMP IS READY FOR ANOTHER QUAGMIRE AND DESTRUCTION OF MIDDLE EASTERN OIL INFRASTRUCTURE
> 
> THIS WILL BE THE END OF AMERICAN SUPERPOWER



There are non-biased sources for researching the military capabilities of each country. Any further escalation by Iran will be the end of the regime, which is what KSA and Tel Aviv want.



ahmadnawaz22 said:


> With Iran or With US aside.
> Can you simply Directly Attack a Serving General of the Armed Forces of a UN member State like that?
> I mean Covert ops is one thing but this? Where will US stop? Who is secure now? Next day we will see a Russian Chinese or Pakistani General Being Targeted like that and Its a self defense?
> And the next step would be partially Neutral Countries like Brazil, India, Argentine, Indonesia targetted?
> You should either be US ally or you should be crushed and Subdued?
> 
> I am not a big fan of Iran and Its Policies. In fact Iran is pretty much hostile country to Pakistan. But you cannot simply take out a Serving General of any country without being in a state of war in a direct strike.
> Qasim Sulemani Threatened Pakistan once. And i never liked that man from that day onward. But Leaving aside all the political BS of Arabs and Farsis, being a neutral person, Indeed he was a great soldier to his end and Served hi homeland well, Lived a soldier and died a soldier's Death. Rest in Peace.



He was an enemy combatant, who had no issue killing US soldiers. He signed his death warrant in 2005.


----------



## TheImmortal

mangekyousharingan said:


> I highly doubt it. Soleimani is irreplaceable. This is much bigger than you think.



Nobody is irreplaceable in the Republic. Iran does not allow it. Also Solemani was 62 years old he would likely be retiring by 65-67 anyway. It’s not like he was gonna command till he was 90 years old. There was talk he could leave as soon as this upcoming presidential election.

Furthermore, Solemani had his flaws. Which meant he was way too comfortable with the embracement of martyrdom in his operations. That lead to the deaths of countless soldiers/militiamen a tactic that belongs to the Iran/Iraq war era.

After leading Quds force since 1998, someone else will replace him and carry the torch and possibly introduce newer ideas and strategies.

Passing of the guard was going to happen sooner or later.


----------



## dani92

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> isis can come back, these stupid youth their mothers will be enslaved by isis soon if not by pmu.


ISIS were crushed by Sunnis in 2006-2007 thanks to Qori Al-Haliki that they made comback and not forgeting he and Bashar Al Assad let many al qaeda out of jail in 2011 and 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dani92 said:


> and that was a big mistake the shia in the south were kept backward and isolated that's how they became puppets in their clerics hands.
> 
> mohsin al hakim the grandfather of ammar the cuck gave fatwa to kill communists this fatwa lead to the rise of Baath and the islamists because most of the communists were from the educated shias of the south with them gone it opened the door to islamists and the cleric thieves to take the shia population hostage since the shia loyalty was still divided between the tribe and the religion and natioalism was week among them unlike sunnis who were educated in europe, istanbul, beirut, cairo, damascus and aleppo who were exposed to nationalism and modernizations.



Yes, indeed. To this day the Iraqi Shia Arab political elite (Islamist version) wants to keep their people and region backward economically, politically and development wise so they can retain their hold on the society. Religion is a business for them. All those Shia clerics have their own blind followers, militias who operate like mafias. They kill critics etc. that is why you often hear about assassinations within them. Those are internal power fights.

Look at the monkey like Al-Sadr and how many followers he has. Just because of his name. I say that despite him not being hostile against KSA. It is just a fact. He has millions of blind followers while he is barely literate.

Yes, the reason why communism was popular among Iraqi Shia Arabs was because it went against all the traditions of Shia Islam and because it wanted to end the hierarchical system of the South. That is why largely the educated Shias voted for communist parties and were mostly secular.

Yes, indeed, this is also a part of the Ottoman legacy which preferred Sunnis to remain in power so not really the fault of Iraqi Shia Arabs.

Many of the Iraqi Shia Arabs were also tribes and clans who were escaping infighting/lost wars in what is modern-day KSA and later found sanctity in Southern Iraq and to further integrate they adopted Shia Islam which was prevalent in and around Karbala and Najaf.

As usual the most accomplished Iraqi historian, *Ali Al-Wardi,* is to be studied to understand the historical dynamics more and to understand why things are like they are today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

dani92 said:


> ISIS were crushed by Sunnis in 2006-2007 thanks to Qori Al-Haliki that they made comback and not forgeting he and Bashar Al Assad let many al qaeda out of jail in 2011 and 2013.


Assad was acting like swiss in that time, not thinking in regional cooperation. 
ISIS became active because of US backed propaganda and neo-baathists crying about saddam while being encouraged by US to reclaim their rights.


----------



## bozorgmehr

mangekyousharingan said:


> Your'e wishing for American bombs to drop on Iranians. If given the opportunity, you would not hesitate killing Iranians just for the sake of Americans. MEK sided with Saddam, you are siding with the Americans. You are essentially the same. Traitors, both of you. You cheer when US sanctions Iran, blocks humanitarian aid, and as a result, poor Iranians suffers, meanwhile you brag about how much money US has, and how good life in US is.



I don't consider islamists as Iranians. They have no care, loyalty or allegiance to Iran. They are an occupying force. They have been destroying Iran for 40 years. They should be exterminated with prejudice. Just like Nazis were. Germany was much better for it afterward. Today Germany and Japan are strong, free and democratic countries. So it didn't turn out so bad for them after all. I don't support American occupation of Iran. And there is almost no chance that it will happen. But if they help kill a few Islamists I will be thankful to them. Just like your filthy islamists have been killing Iranians in thousands for a long time...


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212933240325062656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VEVAK

mangekyousharingan said:


> I highly doubt it. Soleimani is irreplaceable. This is much bigger than you think.



In terms of a famous political figure Gen. Soleimani was one of a kind and irreplaceable but in terms of a military strategist and planer we have many more like him far more than you may think.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

a huge strike have been dealt to Iran no doubt, I do wonder what will be the response from Iran! I highly doubt they would just fold & do nothing, knowing how active & bold they are there will be a response, now there are three days of mourning so we will have to wait for three days before anything happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The only thing that will work with the US is deterrence


Exactly! Many times before i have advocated about acquiring the capability of ICBM even when made fun and told repeatedly we do not have the know how. Point is nuclear weapons alone wont save you if the other party knows you cant hit them back. And deterrence is the only thing US respects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dani92 said:


> ISIS were crushed by Sunnis in 2006-2007 thanks to Qori Al-Haliki that they made comback and not forgeting he and Bashar Al Assad let many al qaeda out of jail in 2011 and 2013.



Actually it were traditional Arab clans and tribes of Anbar (the awakening) that defeated Al-Qaeda in Iraq. Without them this would have been impossible, even the Americans admitted it.

As you correctly wrote, which I as a kid was even writing long before the protests in Anbar back in late 2011/early 2012, was that the Farsi drone/fifth column/Mullah drone/Wilayat al-Faqih/traitor, Al-Maliki was targeting the Sunnis of Iraq using corrupt officials and Shia armed wings to spread chaos. Distant relatives of mine experienced this interference first hand and were harassed for no reason. That is why I genuinely hate those traitors such as Al-Amiri, the now dead Al-Muhandis, Al-Maliki and the many other monkeys.

Unfortunately Iraqi Shia Arabs have been defenseless and unable to defeat the Wilayat al-Faqih and terrorist militias led by corrupt and power hungry Shia clerics who use Islam as a business and a political tool. Hopefully the recent mass protests and events like this will encourage them to gain freedom.

Al-Qaeda/ISIS was largely defeated/rejected by local Iraqi Sunni Arabs, now it is the turn of our Iraqi Shia Arab brethren to reject the terrorist militias/fifth columns/traitors and their terrorism and destruction of Iraq.

They are flooding on oil and gas in the south but look at their living standards, all under the watch of their so-called "leaders" (vultures).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211852493635964928
KSA has many insiders within Iraq. Hopefully we provided some intelligence when the terrorists were killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

FedererExpress said:


> Soleimani used IEDs against US troops. Why didn’t he fight directly with US troops?


What the hell american were doing there? second it was Iraqis against occupier ..


----------



## zectech

#Breaking Kata’ib Hizbollah #Iraq spokesperson: “the Security Agreement with the #US was created to save face for them when they exited, they violated it by refusing to supply us during our battle with their puppets ISIS, by attacking us, and by violating our airspace; it’s over now.”





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10162657245805065

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bozorgmehr

obj 705A said:


> a huge strike have been dealt to Iran no doubt, I do wonder what will be the response from Iran! I highly doubt they would just fold & do nothing, knowing how active & bold they are there will be a response, now there are three days of mourning so we will have to wait for three days before anything happens.



The Islamofascist regime occupying Iran has just killed 1500 of its own citizens all over the country for protesting against their rule. They are too paranoid turn their back to their own people. They have destroyed the economy. People have lost their savings. The currency has gone from 65R:1USD to 140000R:1USD during their rule. People have become much poorer. They are starting to have trouble feeding themselves. They are seeing that they have nothing to lose anymore. The government is keeping its power by killing and jailing people. If the Islamofascists take their eyes off of the people they might lose their heads real quickly. So I don't believe they are going to want escalate this very much.


----------



## mangekyo

TheImmortal said:


> Nobody is irreplaceable in the Republic. Iran does not allow it. Also Solemani was 62 years old he would likely be retiring by 65-67 anyway. It’s not like he was gonna command till he was 90 years old. There was talk he could leave as soon as this upcoming presidential election.
> 
> Furthermore, Solemani had his flaws. Which meant he was way too comfortable with the embracement of martyrdom in his operations. That lead to the deaths of countless soldiers/militiamen a tactic that belongs to the Iran/Iraq war era.
> 
> After leading Quds force since 1998, someone else will replace him and carry the torch and possibly introduce newer ideas and strategies.
> 
> Passing of the guard was going to happen sooner or later.



I hope you are right. But he is the face of IRGC, proxies and pro-Iran militant groups, from PMU factions to Hezbollah in Lebanon. His death will cause a power struggle and instability internally in IRGC and possibly even the militant groups and in our proxies.

Militants turn to Iran because Iranian proxies are successful. If you are an Arab in Iraq or Lebanon and you want money and protection, you are going to turn to Iran. Why would any non-Iranian want to turn to Iran when their most powerful commander, together with the most powerful non-Iranian commander (Muhandis) recently were assassinated? It sends the message that we cant provide protection to even our two most important commanders in Iraq. I feel Soleimanis death will cause us to lose influence over our proxies.



VEVAK said:


> In terms of a famous political figure Gen. Soleimani was one of a kind and irreplaceable but in terms of a military strategist and planer we have many more like him far more than you may think.


Yeah I agree with this, thats what I meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

zectech said:


> #Breaking Kata’ib Hizbollah #Iraq spokesperson: “the Security Agreement with the #US was created to save face for them when they exited, they violated it by refusing to supply us during our battle with their puppets ISIS, by attacking us, and by violating our airspace; it’s over now.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10162657245805065


A good start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

mangekyousharingan said:


> I hope you are right. But he is the face of IRGC, proxies and pro-Iran militant groups, from PMU factions to Hezbollah in Lebanon. His death will cause a power struggle and instability internally in IRGC and possibly even the militant groups and in our proxies.
> 
> Militants turn to Iran because Iranian proxies are successful. If you are an Arab in Iraq or Lebanon and you want money and protection, you are going to turn to Iran. Why would any non-Iranian want to turn to Iran when their most powerful commander, together with the most powerful non-Iranian commander (Muhandis) recently were assassinated? It sends the message that we cant provide protection to even our two most important commanders in Iran. I feel Soleimanis death will cause us to lose influence over our proxies.



This is why a successful reaction is to get the US out of Iraq by political means. And to agree to a set up of air defenses in Iraq until they can purchase them from Russia, Turkey and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

zectech said:


> This is why a successful reaction is to get the US out of Iraq by political means. And to agree to a set up of air defenses in Iraq until they can purchase them from Russia, Turkey and Iran.


It is impossible to kick out US from Iraq, unless the people themselves rise up. Iran cant do anything about it. US is an occupier, the only way to get rid of them is by having a "revolution" US cant fight an entire nation, but they can easily defeat any Iraqi army. If we try to set up AD, US will just bomb them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> A good start.



These are just gangs funded and trained by your filthy islamists. That's how they make their living. They are mercenaries. They are hated as much in Iraq as they are in iran. That's what the money from the Iranian people's table has been going to, professor espert...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arashkamangir

mangekyousharingan said:


> I hope you are right. But he is the face of IRGC, proxies and pro-Iran militant groups, from PMU factions to Hezbollah in Lebanon. His death will cause a power struggle and instability internally in IRGC and possibly even the militant groups and in our proxies.
> 
> Militants turn to Iran because Iranian proxies are successful. If you are an Arab in Iraq or Lebanon and you want money and protection, you are going to turn to Iran. Why would any non-Iranian want to turn to Iran when their most powerful commander, together with the most powerful non-Iranian commander (Muhandis) recently were assassinated? It sends the message that we cant provide protection to even our two most important commanders in Iran. I feel Soleimanis death will cause us to lose influence over our proxies.
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree with this, thats what I meant.



The issue wasn't security, the issue was reliance on the belief that US is a rational actor. For years since the Surge, Muhandis and Soleimani met without any additional security. The security was assumed base on rationale that US wouldn't dare to attack Iranian Iraq personal especially when Iraqi government endorses them. That rationale became obsolete when Trump came to power. Trump is an irrational entity, the sooner people start to recognize his mental health problems, the more prepared they will be. Trump doesn't understand politics, geopolitics or strategy. He is driven by impulses and election, he has been diagnosed by several psychologist as mentally unfit so normal realist approach is not applicable to this man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

So that's why WW3 is trending on twitter. The americans really went that far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

bozorgmehr said:


> These are just gangs funded and trained by your filthy islamists. That's how they make their living. They are mercenaries. They are hated as much in Iraq as they are in iran. That's what the money from the Iranian people's table has been going to, professor espert...


Americans are hated everywhere, they recently threatened european countries with sanction for importing Russian gas (northstream 2 project). They will soon be kicked out of Iraq and Afghanistan very harsh if they don't leave immidiately.


----------



## Village life

Nothing big going to happen against USA by Iran,but for Saudies for sure, and unfortunately it's destined to happen, Allah Huma aidul Islam, لا الہ الا ا انت سبحانک انی کنت من الظالمین ،


----------



## bozorgmehr

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Americans are hated everywhere, they recently threatened european countries with sanction for importing Russian gas (northstream 2 project). They will soon be kicked out of Iraq and Afghanistan very harsh if they don't leave immidiately.


Yes professor espert, whatever you say...


----------



## mangekyo

arashkamangir said:


> The issue wasn't security, the issue was reliance on the belief that US is a rational actor. For years since the Surge, Muhandis and Soleimani met without any additional security. The security was assumed base on rationale that US wouldn't dare to attack Iranian Iraq personal especially when Iraqi government endorses them. That rationale became obsolete when Trump came to power. Trump is an irrational entity, the sooner people start to recognize his mental health problems, the more prepared they will be. Trump doesn't understand politics, geopolitics or strategy. He is driven by impulses and election, he has been diagnosed by several psychologist as mentally unfit so normal realist approach is not applicable to this man.



But it is the message it sends and how it will be taken. How do you think the rest of PMU, Hezbollah fighters, commanders, and even Nasrallah feels now that Soleimani is martyred? The illusion of "if we side with Iran we are invincible" is gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

bozorgmehr said:


> Yes professor espert, whatever you say...


https://apnews.com/c7e7f8430df21f9fe77acba9549c9106


----------



## FedererExpress

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212927083732557824


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Did you inject too much heroin or are you a part of those 40% illiterate of yours? Because those are quite some delusions.
> 
> Nobody is doing that aside from maybe one 1-2 ignorant individuals who follow some ancient fairytales blindly. Although camel urine has been proven to have medicinal benefits.
> 
> Finally, recent studies from our laboratory have shown that *camel* milk and *urine*possess potent cardiovascular actions. In separate in vitro experiments, it was shown that *camel urine* has potent platelet blocking *properties* similar to the actions of the widely used anti-platelet drugs, aspirin and clopidogre
> 
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1658361216000238


You should be grateful to PAkistan rather kiss our feet , for stopping afghan heroin supply from getting pass Pakistani premises and stepping into kingdom since your folks love this sh!t..

I just jumped in here when i saw a guy who is miserable deluded to believe Algerians are ethnically arab yet cant unite with them, asking us to unite with Indians..
BTW its not just the urine thing..a handsome portion of your fiefdom of saudia arabia have arabs with south-indian looks..



> and a quick google search shows that this is done by some people in Pakistan as well.


that was just a silly indian attempt to groups us with you ..


----------



## bozorgmehr

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> https://apnews.com/c7e7f8430df21f9fe77acba9549c9106


Yes, that's it... Americans will be kicked out very harsh... You sound like every other Islamist out there... talk tough until they call your bluff, then bend over... like that pedophile khomeini


----------



## That Guy

Just gonna leave this here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212935419752599552
Not taking a side though, as it's really not Canada's nor Pakistan's problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bozorgmehr

That Guy said:


> Just gonna leave this here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212935419752599552
> Not taking a side though, as it's really not Canada's nor Pakistan's problem.





That Guy said:


> Just gonna leave this here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212935419752599552
> Not taking a side though, as it's really not Canada's nor Pakistan's problem.



The problem is that you just can't treat these people by the same rules as normal people and governments. You can't coexist with people who don't want to coexist with you. You just have to kill enough of them and then at some point they will get the message and there will be some peace... until next time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

bozorgmehr said:


> The problem is that you just can't treat these people by the same rules as normal people and governments. You can't coexist with people who don't want to coexist with you. You just have to kill enough of them and then at some point they will get the message and there will be some peace... until next time


I've heard that argument before, and I'll tell you right now that its BS. That argument is usually said by people who dont understand how geopolitics and national interests work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy

RIP. I really feel sorry guys.

American pigs must pay dearly. Those pigs deserve to die.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaniska

Retired Troll said:


> The region did not need this escalation.
> 
> It is a highly provocative and irresponsible act of murder by the United States.
> 
> Mr. Suleimani may have been a controversial figure but international norms are to be respected by everyone equally.
> 
> Nazi India threatens to annex her smaller neighbours but restraint is being shown by Pakistan to avert a greater human tragedy.
> 
> Highly deplorable act if i may term it as such by Trump.



Do you need to bring India into this discussion? Now, do you like to derail this thread with your troll comments as this issue is nothing to with India nor how Pakistan is dealing with India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

mangekyousharingan said:


> But it is the message it sends and how it will be taken. How do you think the rest of PMU, Hezbollah fighters, commanders, and even Nasrallah feels now that Soleimani is martyred? The illusion of "if we side with Iran we are invincible" is gone



Dude what are you talking about. Were you born yesterday?

Who existed before Nasrallah? ANOTHER HZ commander. When that commander assassinated did HZ collapse? No it grew stronger.

There are several generals in Quds force. US just identified the one in charge of Yemen operations. Solemani was in charge of entire Quds force since ‘98. 

Generals retire, die, move on, etc. US military didn’t disappear when Mattis and Peterus retired.


----------



## Oldman1

arashkamangir said:


> The issue wasn't security, the issue was reliance on the belief that US is a rational actor. For years since the Surge, Muhandis and Soleimani met without any additional security. The security was assumed base on rationale that US wouldn't dare to attack Iranian Iraq personal especially when Iraqi government endorses them. That rationale became obsolete when Trump came to power. Trump is an irrational entity, the sooner people start to recognize his mental health problems, the more prepared they will be. Trump doesn't understand politics, geopolitics or strategy. He is driven by impulses and election, he has been diagnosed by several psychologist as mentally unfit so normal realist approach is not applicable to this man.



Yeah the Iranians need to be more prepared against Trump and his impulses. Maybe the Iranian leader can say more crap about him on his twitter to make sure Trump backs down.


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Dude what are you talking about. Were you born yesterday?
> 
> Who existed before Nasrallah? ANOTHER HZ commander. When that commander assassinated did HZ collapse? No it grew stronger.
> 
> There are several generals in Quds force. US just identified the one in charge of Yemen operations. Solemani was in charge of entire Quds force since ‘98.
> 
> Generals retire, die, move on, etc. US military didn’t disappear when Mattis and Peterus retired.



The question is what happens from this point forward. Iran lost IRGC generals in the past but this one is different. 

Soleimani was more than just the big guy, he was a symbol for Iran and sepah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bozorgmehr

That Guy said:


> I've heard that argument before, and I'll tell you right now that its BS. That argument is usually said by people who dont understand how geopolitics and national interests work.


You may be right since I don't know how geopolimics work and I certainly have no idea what national interests are. But I read somewhere that that's how Nazism and eventually communism were defeated. But that may just be a rumor started by people who don't know what the interest rates are....


----------



## VEVAK

TheImmortal said:


> stop typing in caps lock you maymoon. We can read without it just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s be real. Solemani’s time was up for a LONG time. No other state actor has been responsible for more US soldier deaths since 1980’s and lived.
> 
> The only thing that stopped Solemani from being targeted was Prior US presidents and military brass that didn’t want to disturb the peace and raise the risk of huge escalation.
> 
> Trump and Neo-hawks are implementing the last gasp Neo Imperialist strategy.
> 
> The thinking is if Neo-Nazi’s in Washington can implement every one of their wet dream desires then Iran will SURELY be stopped.
> 
> 1) If we sanction Iran oil ——done
> 2) If we sanction Iran oil to zero ——done
> 3) If we designate IRGC a terrorist organization —-done
> 4) If we sanction Iran’s other industries —-done
> 5) if we respond by killing Iranian officials —-done
> 6) if we end waivers on iran nuclear projects —- done
> 
> 
> What Iran MUST show the world is that Neo-Nazi strategy is flawed and results in a more aggressive Iran. Anything to a contrary will mean that Neo-Hawks will celebrate and say their strategy works and it will be the template to dealing with Iran for millennia.
> 
> As I said the door to negotiations is now forever closed. *Iran is better off pulling out of NPT and becoming a nuclear power.
> 
> That will be the nail in the coffin for Republicans and Neo-Hawks because they will forever be known as the party that let Iran get the nuclear bomb and that is the WORST EMBARRASSMENT a president and administration can endure.*[/QUOTE





TheImmortal said:


> stop typing in caps lock you maymoon. We can read without it just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s be real. Solemani’s time was up for a LONG time. No other state actor has been responsible for more US soldier deaths since 1980’s and lived.
> 
> The only thing that stopped Solemani from being targeted was Prior US presidents and military brass that didn’t want to disturb the peace and raise the risk of huge escalation.
> 
> Trump and Neo-hawks are implementing the last gasp Neo Imperialist strategy.
> 
> The thinking is if Neo-Nazi’s in Washington can implement every one of their wet dream desires then Iran will SURELY be stopped.
> 
> 1) If we sanction Iran oil ——done
> 2) If we sanction Iran oil to zero ——done
> 3) If we designate IRGC a terrorist organization —-done
> 4) If we sanction Iran’s other industries —-done
> 5) if we respond by killing Iranian officials —-done
> 6) if we end waivers on iran nuclear projects —- done
> 
> 
> What Iran MUST show the world is that Neo-Nazi strategy is flawed and results in a more aggressive Iran. Anything to a contrary will mean that Neo-Hawks will celebrate and say their strategy works and it will be the template to dealing with Iran for millennia.
> 
> As I said the door to negotiations is now forever closed. *Iran is better off pulling out of NPT and becoming a nuclear power.
> 
> That will be the nail in the coffin for Republicans and Neo-Hawks because they will forever be known as the party that let Iran get the nuclear bomb and that is the WORST EMBARRASSMENT a president and administration can endure.*



In terms of Nukes I totally agree with that assessment and I believe the Supreme Leader should have instead simply issued a fatwa against their use against civilians and left it at that..... Iran should have kicked out the IAEA and started a covert nuclear weapons program the moment U.S. left the JCPOA and Iran should have also left the NPT the moment Iran's oil was sanctioned.
If stocking nuke can deter others from using Nukes against us then they will be well worth it. Plus, we are already getting punished for them anyways so we might as well do the deed......


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Glad for this. He no longer can threaten Pakistan. 

Lanat on all Indian chums.


----------



## VEVAK

BlueInGreen2 said:


> The question is what happens from this point forward. Iran lost IRGC generals in the past but this one is different.
> 
> Soleimani was more than just the big guy, he was a symbol for Iran and sepah.



As a Symbol he is now IMMORTAL

You think Shahid Tehrani Maghadam or Shahd Babai or Shahid Sattari ....... are no longer symbols for us??? In our culture they are now Immortal!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DoubleYouSee

arashkamangir said:


> It is important to mention Muhandis, he was a major resistance figure.
> 
> 
> I had a similar experience today. I thought something like this would happen soon.


به خدا قسم می خورم......وقتی دیشب می خواستم بخوابم دل شوره داشتم......به دلم بد افتاده بود که برای آقا اتفاقی می افته......که الان می بینم سرباز آقا به شهادت رسیده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

VEVAK said:


> As a Symbol he is now IMMORTAL
> 
> You think Shahid Tehrani Maghadam or Shahd Babai or Shahid Sattari ....... are no longer symbols for us??? In our culture they are now Immortal!!!!



In our yes, but not in the proxy groups he was in charge of.


----------



## Indos

I wonder why the news become so big, I doubt this US strike will lead to any war between the two nations. News about Turkish troops deployment approval by parliament is more bigger in weight than this new development. The reason it gets huge coverage by CNN is because this action is made by their own country. 

If Iran is rational they should not do any revenge what so ever. This current US administration is a hard core Tea Party movement believer which is clear how it scrap the deal made by Obama over Iran nuclear and set up embassy in Jerusalem. 

Having a war with Iran will be a present for this US administration so better not giving what they really want by acting foolishly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

without any exageration, the assasination of Soleimani was nothing less than an official American declaration of war on Iran, it's similar to how in ancient times when one country sends a minister or messenger etc.. to a second country, if that second country beheads the messenger & sends his head back to his country in a basket then that is a declaration of war, & this is what happened here, this is far much bigger than just Soleimani, the Americans are not idiots, they knew that Soleimani was part of the top Iranian leadership yet they killed him

if what happened doesn't convince the top Iranian leadership that they need to get nuclear ICBMs ASAP then it's only a matter of time before the state of Iran ceases to exist, the reason for aquiring nukes is not because of emotional reaction.. but it is a matter of survival, remember the US was the only country that actually used nukes in combat, & it's entirely in the realm of possibility that the US would just nuke Tehran, if WWII Japan had nukes the US wouldn't have dared to nuke them.

what Iran needs to do now is contact North Korea immediatley & ask the North Koreans to give Iran all the help they need to produce Nuclear ICBMs ASAP & also buy some nuclear ICBMs from NK, money is of no importance, even if Iran has to direct 50% of it's GDP for the nukes then so be it, ofcourse all of this should be done in secret & Iran should not declare their intent to have nukes till they actually have them.

as for avenging Soleimani.. this can wait, revenge should not be the top priority now, once Trumps current term (or second term if he is re-elected) ends, then will be the time for revenge, you know how? assasinate one of Trump's relatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Muqtada al-Sadr, leader of the Sadrist movement announces reactivation of anti-US 'Mahdi Army' to defend Iraq*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Muqtada al-Sadr, leader of the Sadrist movement announces reactivation of anti-US 'Mahdi Army' to defend Iraq*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Indos said:


> I wonder why the news become so big, I doubt this US strike will lead to any war between the two nations. News about Turkish troops deployment approval by parliament is more bigger in weight than this new development. The reason it gets huge coverage by CNN is because this action is made by their own country.
> 
> If Iran is rational they should not do any revenge what so ever. This current US administration is a hard core Tea Party movement believer which is clear how it scrap the deal made by Obama over Iran nuclear and set up embassy in Jerusalem.
> 
> Having a war with Iran will be a present for this US administration so better not giving what they really want by acting foolishly.



This wasn't just some random Iranian general, he was Khamenie's right hand man and most important asset for Iran's extra-terroritorial operations.

Such an act will warrant a severe response as inaction will only work to Iran's detriment.


----------



## TheImmortal

Indos said:


> I wonder why the news become so big, I doubt this US strike will lead to any war between the two nations. News about Turkish troops deployment approval by parliament is more bigger in weight than this new development. The reason it gets huge coverage by CNN is because this action is made by their own country.
> 
> If Iran is rational they should not do any revenge what so ever. This current US administration is a hard core Tea Party movement believer which is clear how it scrap the deal made by Obama over Iran nuclear and set up embassy in Jerusalem.
> 
> Having a war with Iran will be a present for this US administration so better not giving what they really want by acting foolishly.



who gives a rats *** that Turkey is sending some troops to a failed state? NOBODY besides Turks and other Arabs fighting in said failed state.

Solemani was the single biggest actor in the Middle East in last quarter of century.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

There wont be any war all those idiots who are dreaming of one will keep dreaming. Iran doesn't have the capacity to launch a full scale war against US it is just that simple. At most expect missile strikes on US proXies in Iraq and syria. Also likely expect terror attacks against US or saudis via likes of Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Arabizer said:


> Pompeo is posting this, they're escalating things far. Probably won't stop at this now that they went this far, no calm in sight from what I think.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212955403077767168



I bet that was in Mosul. These are the people that gave aid and comfort to ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

BlueInGreen2 said:


> This wasn't just some random Iranian general, he was Khamenie's right hand man and most important asset for Iran's extra-terroritorial operations.
> 
> Such an act will warrant a severe response as inaction will only work to Iran's detriment.



What I cant comprehend is why such an important asset were allowed to move around in Iraq with 0 security


----------



## LeGenD

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> And lessons for Pakistan in here as well - the US simply cannot be trusted to comply with any international or bilateral treaties/agreements etc.
> 
> The only thing that will work with the US is deterrence.


From a strictly neutral standpoint; both US and Iran have significant investments and commitments in the ME. However, Iranian Mullah regime is into spreading its sectarian tentacles across the ME. 

*1. Bahrain:* KSA felt compelled to invade and shield government of Bahrain from being toppled by Iran-funded Shia sectarian movement in 2011.

For reference: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi-led_intervention_in_Bahrain

*2. Yemen:* Iran-funded Houthi rebels toppled government of Yemen in 2015, and the latter felt compelled to invite KSA to take on Houthi rebels in addition to providing security cover to it.

For reference: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houthi_insurgency_in_Yemen

*3. Lebanon:* Iran-funded Hezbollah started a war with Israel in 2006 which led to loss of innocent lives and destruction of infrastructure in Lebanon. Government of Lebanon had nothing to do with this shit, and I personally recall Lebanese PM weeping in UN.

*4. Iraq:* when US-led forces toppled Saddam regime in 2003 (a regime which kept Iran at bay), Iran saw an opening to bring Iraqi shia under its fold and use Iraqi Shia groups to advance its own goals inside Iraq and beyond. This form of intervention fueled sectarian strife inside Iraq and resultant Iraqi Civil War (2006 - 2008) as well as subsequent emergence of ISIS movement to counter Shia groups in the region (2013 - 2019). Meanwhile Iran created PMUs in Iraq to counter-challenge ISIS movement to give an impression that Iran was resisting imaginary Zionist plans to take over ME with ISIS fags and such - this propaganda was in the air even on PDF.

*5. Syria:* when Assad regime faced country-wide protests for its oppressive practices back in 2011, it ordered a military crackdown on Syrian protestors and Syrian Civil War materialized subsequently. Iran being an ally of Assad regime, saw an opportunity to advance its goals inside Syria including its long-term desire to encircle Israel; Iran brought IRGC and Hezbollah to Syria in order to prevent collapse of Assad regime, counter Syrian rebels, and encircle Israel via Syria and Lebanon. This is clearly one of the worst and most provocative of decisions of Iranian Mullah regime since the 1970s.

I have a valid question: _*how*_ is Iran being a force of stability in the ME? All I see is that Iranian Mullah regime is using the Zionist card to advance its controversial goals for the ME and it is directly and indirectly responsible for ruining the lives of millions in the process.

While GCC is not a saint in the matters of geopolitics, it is at least a conglomeration of 'progressive countries' in the ME as well as the FACE of prosperity in the ME. But based on the aforementioned history, GCC and Iran are unable to establish a mutually beneficial relationship. SHAME.

And because GCC and US are close (economic + military + geopolitics), US have little choice but to respond to Iranian moves in the ME.

The recent exchange between US and Iran was due to Iran motivating one of its PMUs to throw mortars at an Iraqi military base in which an American perished and more.

I recall this big bad Qassem Soleimani guy making tall claims about what he would do to US in the ME, and his supporters here on PDF rooting for him at every turn; so where he is now? It does not take a genius to figure out that openly challenging a superpower will end badly for anybody.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Arabs have nothing to do with Hinduism unlike your ancestors who were Hindus. We always believed in our own religions whether it be the 3 main Abrahamic (Semitic) religions (Islam, Christianity and Judaism) or ancient pre-Abrahamic Semitic religions (oldest recorded religions in the world).
> 
> Monotheism was invented/first followed in the Arab world (Arabia) as well. Ever heard about Prophet Ibrahim (as) and Hanif followers which even existed at the time of Prophet Muhammad (saws) as did large Christian and Jewish communities.
> 
> With all due respect, your country is 72 years old. You were never a part of any historical conflicts nor are you needed today. Don't have delusions, you are many times more dependent on a few small GCC states than the Arab world ever was/will be on you. In fact 90% of the Arab world barely has any relationships with you but since this is a Pakistani forum there is a lot of delusion here and lately anti-Arab inferiority complex nonsense at full swing even though the same Arabs have kept you afloat for decades and are not hostile against you (the people). Outside of us Arabs and China who are your friends that have helped you historically and can help you against the many times larger/richer/more populous India? Don't bite the hand that feeds you.



Oh gosh, I didn't know we were in the company of a *"Giant Douch"* on this Forum ... a freaking *"Giant Douch".*


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Waseem Soleimani response after MBS visit to Pakistan.

_"We have always offered Pakistan help in the region, but I have this question from the Pakistani government: where are you heading to? You have caused unrest along borders with *all your neighbor*s and do you have any other neighbor left that you want to stir insecurity for," General Soleimani said on Thursday, addressing a ceremony in the Northern Iranian city of Babol in Mazandaran province. _

https://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13971202000751

Alhamdulilah for his death, he is no hero. Ally of India and enemy of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Revenge ... Soon

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Maxpane

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

mangekyousharingan said:


> What I cant comprehend is why such an important asset were allowed to move around in Iraq with 0 security



Putting 20 security guards around him wasn’t going to stop the missile from killing him.

It was a coward Mafia hit style assassination. Unless Iranians intelligence picked up chatter or Russians/Chinese picked up that trump had ordered a strike on Solemani there was nothing that would stop the events from occurring.

He was routinely in the green zone, he had no reason to believe that US would target him under dubious reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Waseem Soleimani response after MBS visit to Pakistan.
> 
> _"We have always offered Pakistan help in the region, but I have this question from the Pakistani government: where are you heading to? You have caused unrest along borders with *all your neighbor*s and do you have any other neighbor left that you want to stir insecurity for," General Soleimani said on Thursday, addressing a ceremony in the Northern Iranian city of Babol in Mazandaran province. _
> 
> https://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13971202000751
> 
> Alhamdulilah for his death, he is no hero. Ally of India and enemy of Pakistan.



That does not mean Pakistan should jump in and fight a war for these good for nothing, incompetent obese arabs.


----------



## Maxpane

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> With Iran or With US aside.
> Can you simply Directly Attack a Serving General of the Armed Forces of a UN member State like that?
> I mean Covert ops is one thing but this? Where will US stop? Who is secure now? Next day we will see a Russian Chinese or Pakistani General Being Targeted like that and Its a self defense?
> And the next step would be partially Neutral Countries like Brazil, India, Argentine, Indonesia targetted?
> You should either be US ally or you should be crushed and Subdued?
> 
> I am not a big fan of Iran and Its Policies. In fact Iran is pretty much hostile country to Pakistan. But you cannot simply take out a Serving General of any country without being in a state of war in a direct strike.
> Qasim Sulemani Threatened Pakistan once. And i never liked that man from that day onward. But Leaving aside all the political BS of Arabs and Farsis, being a neutral person, Indeed he was a great soldier to his end and Served hi homeland well, Lived a soldier and died a soldier's Death. Rest in Peace.


10000% right and US needs to be stopped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

ARMalik said:


> That does not mean Pakistan should jump in and fight a war for these good for nothing, incompetent obese arabs.



Why link KSA and Iranians?

They are indepently enemies of Pakistan. Stop linking the two every time.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

raqi Prime Minister Adel Abdul Mahdi condemned on Friday the "assassination" of Iranian Quds Force commander Qassem Soleimani and Iraqi militia commander Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis in a U.S. airstrike in Baghdad.

The airstrike on Baghdad airport is an act of aggression on Iraq and breach of its sovereignty that will lead to war in Iraq, the region, and the world, he said in a statement.

Abdul-Mahdi called the airstrike a "massive breach of sovereignty," saying "the two martyrs were huge symbols of the victory" against the Daesh terror group.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

Pandora said:


> There wont be any war all those idiots who are dreaming of one will keep dreaming. Iran doesn't have the capacity to launch a full scale war against US it is just that simple. At most expect missile strikes on US proXies in Iraq and syria. Also likely expect terror attacks against US or saudis via likes of Houthis.


imagine if Imran Khan would send his top military commander to another country, and the next day he would get assasinated & Modi would say "ha in your face, we killed him", this is what just happened between Iran & the US. 
those who think this was not an American declaration of war are the real idiots, it's not about wether Iran has the capacity for war or not, but it's about wether the US has the capacity for that, the US has it & they already declared it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Why link KSA and Iranians?
> 
> They are indepently enemies of Pakistan. Stop linking the two every time.



You are confused as hell. What the F* do you think is going in the ME? Why you wouldn't link these two genius?


----------



## mangekyo

When US officials visit Norway. They shut down almost all roads in town, sky is filled with helicopters, roads are filled with police cars and military vehicles. Snipers are deployed everywhere. He should have had at least some protection, or the very least, not drive around in a civilian car right after arriving the airport



TheImmortal said:


> Putting 20 security guards around him wasn’t going to stop the missile from killing him.
> 
> It was a coward Mafia hit style assassination. Unless Iranians intelligence picked up chatter or Russians/Chinese picked up that trump had ordered a strike on Solemani there was nothing that would stop the events from occurring.
> 
> He was routinely in the green zone, he had no reason to believe that US would target him under dubious reasons.






US embassy is calling for US citizens to evaquate Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

i think iran's response would be in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

ARMalik said:


> You are confused as hell. What the F* do you think is going in the ME? Why you wouldn't link these two genius?



That is no business of Pakistan.

We deal independently with KSA, UAE, Bahrain overtures to Modi.

We deal independently to the likes of Qasem Solemani supporters of Modi and enemies of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Maxpane said:


> i think iran's response would be in Afghanistan



America is pretty exposed in Afghanistan.

Possible Iranian assistance to the Taliban is still dubious at best though.


----------



## TheImmortal

mangekyousharingan said:


> When US officials visit Norway. They shut down almost all roads in town, sky is filled with helicopters, roads are filled with police cars and military vehicles. Snipers are deployed everywhere. He should have had at least some protection, or the very least, not drive around in a civilian car right after arriving the airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US embassy is calling for US citizens to evaquate Iraq



Yeah when US officials visit Norway they don’t expect a Russian drone to fly overhead and attack their vehicle.

I mean what a dumb example. Solemani wasn’t killed by a suicide bomber he was killed by an aircraft (drone or helicopter) of another country operating in the same space as him.

Solemani was taking cities in Iraq from ISIS with US air support a few years ago. So if he was really worried that US would bomb him he would have cared then.

This strike likely went against all Pentagon and State Department recommendations because it achieves zero objectives and carries tremendous risk. No other sitting president would have authorized this.

So in the end destiny took its course. If US wanted Solemani dead, he would be dead. He wasn’t hiding under a rock and he has been in and out of Baghdad several times in the past month trying to break the parliament deadlock.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Yeah when US officials visit Norway they don’t expect a Russian drone to fly overhead and attack their vehicle.
> 
> I mean what a dumb example. Solemani wasn’t killed by a suicide bomber he was killed by an aircraft (drone or helicopter) of another country operating in the same space as him.
> 
> Solemani was taking cities in Iraq from ISIS with US air support a few years ago. So if he was really worried that US would bomb him he would have cared then.
> 
> This strike likely went against all Pentagon and State Department recommendations because it achieves zero objectives and carries tremendous risk. No other sitting president would have authorized this.
> 
> So in the end destiny took its course. If US wanted Solemani dead, he would be dead. He wasn’t hiding under a rock and he has been in and out of Baghdad several times in the past month trying to break the parliament deadlock.



I've been glued to my phone and computer for the past 5 hours man....This shit is exhausting.

Any thoughts on possible courses of action Iran can take? I'v been thinking that Iran should just **** off out of the JCPOA and NPT for starters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> After IRGC was officially declared a terrorist organisation, it's top General has been killed like a terrorist today.


Very dangerous move . iran consider Centcom a terorist entity since last year. 
You can just except from now they receive treatment like MKO and Pejak and ISIS.
By the way IRGC top commander this morning issued a warning to usa to start buying coffins .
You see he didn't said coffin ,he said coffins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

BlueInGreen2 said:


> America is pretty exposed in Afghanistan.
> 
> Possible Iranian assistance to the Taliban is still dubious at best though.


sir iran has many options in afghanistan . Northern alliance and talibaan 2 options


----------



## GWXP

Trump is an inexperienced idiot....He wrote a book many years before becoming a President.

In his book he described----trade war with China, withdrawal from Afghanistan and Middle East, rants against Obamacare, Iran deal and NATO etc. And once becoming President he started implementing his stupid vision.

One thing he wrote in his book and constantly says in his speeches today is that other countries (Iran and Pakistan) don't respect USA and USA must force other to respect America.....He acts cocky to enforce respect for USA----but in the end he is an amateur, inexperienced moron who thinks world circles around USA.

One thing about Trump is--- that he says what he thinks---he says "take the oil" and keeps US troops occupying Syrian oil fields.----and he always calculates money---"we spend billion here and billion there"---"we have a huge debt"--"we spent trillion dollar"--"Syria is useless unprofitable desert"---so he is a businessman obsessed with profit---BUSINESSMEN OBSESSED WITH PROFIT LIKE HIM WILL NEVER GO TO WAR WITH IRAN IN THE PERSIAN GULF, BECAUSE IT WILL BE FINANCIALLY DEVASTATING TO US ECONOMY.

When US occupied Iranian consulate in Karbala in 2003, Iranian special forces responded by downing several Apache helicopters in Iraq, attacking US forces and kidnapping and killing several US soldiers

Now this is an escalation of huge proportions...Americans crossed the red line......This is like if Iran deliberately kills CIA director---and what will be US response?

This is like a declaration of war.......IF Iran will give no or little response-- it will be viewed in Washington as a sign of Iran's weakness and attempt to save face and US will continue crossing the red line.... If Iran attacks via proxies, Americans will respond by attacking Iranian proxies with airstrikes.

*Iranian response should be of huge magnitude. US should know the price of crossing red lines*

So what should be Iranian response? US crossed the red line and there is no turning back.

1) Withdraw from JPOA and expel IAEA inspectors, while remaining in NPT----this is just regaining Iranian sovereignty that was sacrificed due to the 2015 nuclear deal

2) declare mobilization or send armored divisions to the border with Kuwait and Iraq ---or both

3) prepare the Navy and missile forces

4) give a green light to the proxies for attacking all US troops in Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan and possibly attack US forces in Kuwait with PMU's ballistic missiles

And Trump will have to make a choice-----deescalate or go to needless costly devastating war which will destroy US economy and get them into never ending quagmire in the Middle East, thus giving time to Russia and China to expand in Europe and East Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

VEVAK said:


> Pentagon say's Trump ordered this.
> 
> Historically, American Presidents who start wars get reelected to office so if anything this is Trump trying to save his presidency and get reelected because he knows Dems don't have the votes to kick him out and getting reelected will basically make his impeachment look more like a badge of honor!


Not when body bag start to return to mainland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

TheImmortal said:


> Yeah when US officials visit Norway they don’t expect a Russian drone to fly overhead and attack their vehicle.
> 
> I mean what a dumb example. Solemani wasn’t killed by a suicide bomber he was killed by an aircraft (drone or helicopter) of another country operating in the same space as him.
> 
> Solemani was taking cities in Iraq from ISIS with US air support a few years ago. So if he was really worried that US would bomb him he would have cared then.
> 
> This strike likely went against all Pentagon and State Department recommendations because it achieves zero objectives and carries tremendous risk. No other sitting president would have authorized this.
> 
> So in the end destiny took its course. If US wanted Solemani dead, he would be dead. He wasn’t hiding under a rock and he has been in and out of Baghdad several times in the past month trying to break the parliament deadlock.



They don't expect Russian drones, but still they go extremely over whats necessary to protect their assets. No matter how you look at it. This was extremely poor, irresponsible and careless planning from our part. They should have taken the necessary precautions. Especially after US designated IRGC as a terrorist organization, and it's not exactly news that Trump is unreliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mangekyousharingan said:


> US embassy is calling for US citizens to evaquate Iraq


Funny thing is that American thing the answer to their act of terrorism will happen in Iraq. 
I somehow wonder how inexperienced one can be .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

mangekyousharingan said:


> They don't expect Russian drones, but still they go extremely over whats necessary to protect their assets. No matter how you look at it. This was extremely poor, irresponsible and careless planning from our part. They should have taken the necessary precautions. Especially after US designated IRGC as a terrorist organization, and it's not exactly news that Trump is unreliable.



It's obvious Iran didn't expect America to go this far and kill Iran's literal top guy, at least symbolically top guy. What Iran needs to learn is that now the safety of its generals can no longer be taken for granted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> That is no business of Pakistan.
> 
> We deal independently with KSA, UAE, Bahrain overtures to Modi.
> 
> We deal independently to the likes of Qasem Solemani supporters of Modi and enemies of Pakistan.



Fair enough.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Maxpane said:


> i think iran's response would be in Afghanistan


My guess is that the response would include the chain of command of centcom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

BlueInGreen2 said:


> I've been glued to my phone and computer for the past 5 hours man....This shit is exhausting.
> 
> Any thoughts on possible courses of action Iran can take? I'v been thinking that Iran should just **** off out of the JCPOA and NPT for starters.



Iran has already declared negotiations finished. Unfortunately reading the SL statement, all out war is still unlikely. Though another severe escalation (attack on Iranian soil) will lead to war.

If you have been following the FATF adoption, if Iran doesn’t adopt FATF by feb it will be virtually unable to do any banking with the last remaining countries. So it doesn’t even matter if Iran and US return to JCPOA because FATF is trying to screw Iran into revealing how it circumvents sanctions.

I think next 6 months will be highly critical for JCPOA. 

If I were Iran, I would leave JCPOA this month along with NPT and begin race towards the bomb using next gen centrifuges. This would force trump to make a decision to strike Iran near election time and he will likely not do it, if he is polling favorably.

Unfortunately, I don’t see Iran having the balls to do that. I think we will see some type of attack by proxies and maybe at most an assassination of high ranking US soldier (doubt it).

Remember Israel killed a general with the same rank as Solemani (head of Quds force Operation in Syria Allahdadi) and Iran never responded. HZ killed a few foot soldiers in revenge of Imad’s son death.

So I am not expecting a crazy response because Iran will justify that it happened outside of Iran. Maybe some more attacks on oil facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

SOHEIL said:


> Revenge ... Soon



Hopefully sane and meticulous planning prevails in Iran.

Iran is no match for the U.S militarily speaking....that's why the U.S was so brazen in killing Iran's most prominent and highest-ranked general in the Middle-East

Hoping for peace in the region and safety for all our Muslim brothers whether in Iran, Iraq, or wherever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhukov

Followed a Thread from top to this point after a long time.
Seems like
60% Trash Talk Insulting Each Other
35% Arab Better then You Vs Arab Sucks
and only 5% On Topic Things

PDF standards have fallen a lot man.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Iran has already declared negotiations finished. Unfortunately reading the SL statement, all out war is still unlikely. Though another severe escalation (attack on Iranian soil) will lead to war.
> 
> If you have been following the FATF adoption, if Iran doesn’t adopt FATF by feb it will be virtually unable to do any banking with the last remaining countries. So it doesn’t even matter if Iran and US return to JCPOA because FATF is trying to screw Iran into revealing how it circumvents sanctions.
> 
> I think next 6 months will be highly critical for JCPOA.
> 
> If I were Iran, I would leave JCPOA this month along with NPT and begin race towards the bomb using next gen centrifuges. This would force trump to make a decision to strike Iran near election time and he will likely not do it, if he is polling favorably.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don’t see Iran having the balls to do that. I think we will see some type of attack by proxies and maybe at most an assassination of high ranking US soldier (doubt it).
> 
> Remember Israel killed a general with the same rank as Solemani (head of Quds force Operation in Syria Allahdadi) and Iran never responded. HZ killed a few foot soldiers in revenge of Imad’s son death.
> 
> So I am not expecting a crazy response because Iran will justify that it happened outside of Iran. Maybe some more attacks on oil facilities.



Talked to another Iranian friend fo mine not from pdf for a good 3-4 hours about this and he said Iran could just sit on this and plan a severe response later down the line but even I doubt that as well. What can Iran really do outside of proxy attacks? An Aramco style attack on American assets will lead to more escalation in which Iran doesn't have all that good of an escalatory ability no like the U.S. and its allies do (boy would it be nice if Iran had some real powerful allies right about now lol).

Going for the bomb or at the very least, leaving the JCPOA and NPT would be good decisions though imo, so I agree there.


----------



## Maxpane

Hack-Hook said:


> My guess is that the response would include the chain of command of centcom


it may be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> Hopefully sane and meticulous planning prevails in Iran.
> 
> Iran is no match for the U.S militarily speaking....that's why the U.S was so brazen in killing Iran's most prominent and highest-ranked general in the Middle-East
> 
> Hoping for peace in the region and safety for all our Muslim brothers whether in Iran, Iraq, or wherever.


Sane and logical thing to do is response to the attack decisively otherwise the Dotards think it's free range. 
It's time for American to see some body bag so they think twice before make such moves again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> Hopefully sane and meticulous planning prevails in Iran.
> 
> Iran is no match for the U.S militarily speaking....that's why the U.S was so brazen in killing Iran's most prominent and highest-ranked general in the Middle-East
> 
> Hoping for peace in the region and safety for all our Muslim brothers whether in Iran, Iraq, or wherever.



In a somewhat perfect world that sort of rationale would have prevailed but this sort of provocation is just different.

Symbolically Haj-Qassem Soleimani carried the same sort of weight General Patton did in a manner of speaking so this will warrant a response of some sort from Iran.

I do 100% believe that Iran will not just jump into a dumb action and will take its time to see what course of action it wants to take. Khamenie already vowed revenge against this, but we will have to see if it will come to fruition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Hmm ... I wonder if this was a reason for the Saudi & Emirati official visits to Pakistan in rapid succession recently.


not really

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212980832576712705


----------



## xbat

i thought soleymani was immortal because of words of iranian members' ex posts, can i believe he is dead now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213007749442916352


BlueInGreen2 said:


> Talked to another Iranian friend fo mine not from pdf for a good 3-4 hours about this and he said Iran could just sit on this and plan a severe response later down the line but even I doubt that as well. What can Iran really do outside of proxy attacks? An Aramco style attack on American assets will lead to more escalation in which Iran doesn't have all that good of an escalatory ability no like the U.S. and its allies do (boy would it be nice if Iran had some real powerful allies right about now lol).
> 
> Going for the bomb or at the very least, leaving the JCPOA and NPT would be good decisions though imo, so I agree there.



Iran is ready for war, after all this is what they been prepared for 40 years.

The issue is getting most of the factions inside to agree. The death of Solemani will unify more of the factions.

Chance of war is rising.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Followed a Thread from top to this point after a long time.
> Seems like
> 60% Trash Talk Insulting Each Other
> 35% Arab Better then You Vs Arab Sucks
> and only 5% On Topic Things
> 
> PDF standards have fallen a lot man.


I think the last statement applies more to you than anyone else


----------



## mangekyo

BlueInGreen2 said:


> It's obvious Iran didn't expect America to go this far and kill Iran's literal top guy, at least symbolically top guy. What Iran needs to learn is that now the safety of its generals can no longer be taken for granted.


Thats what I'm saying. Always be prepared for worst case scenario. Especially when you are according to US, the biggest state sponsor of terrorism.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212998361227440128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213009123006128128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213011263552405504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> raqi Prime Minister Adel Abdul Mahdi condemned on Friday the "assassination" of Iranian Quds Force commander Qassem Soleimani .




One may ask , what was his purpose of visit to Iraq ?

What is the purpose of those proxies that Iran is trying to build in Syria ?

He came to promote more terrorists activities or coordinate more attacks by his proxies ,so Iran can pretend once again they had nothing to do with it. About time someone put a stop to that.

US freed Iraq from Baghdadi and now freed Iraq and the whole region from the menacing behavior of this person , whose presence in Iraq only spelled doom for Iraqis.



~


----------



## Mentee

It's upto the Iranians to decide whether they want to escalate it into a conventional war to seek retribution upon the buzurg shaitan once and for all or are ready to call it a day and make peace with them

This half hearted approach is costing them a new recession and riot every few months. 

P:S Mehdi doesn't need a civil war in the middle east to reveal Himself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

May he rest in peace. As for Iran, restart the nuclear program, that's the only right answer to the US barbarism imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

sammuel said:


> One may ask , what was his purpose of visit to Iraq ?
> 
> What is the purpose of those proxies that Iran is trying to build in Syria ?
> 
> He came to promote more terrorists activities or coordinate more attacks by his proxies ,so Iran can pretend once again they had nothing to do with it. About time someone put a stop to that.
> 
> US freed Iraq from Baghdadi and now freed Iraq and the whole region from the menacing behavior of this person , whose presence in Iraq only spelled doom for Iraqis.
> 
> ~


Iran and Iraq are majority shia muslim neighbours, have been neighbours since existense of humans, have visa free and security agreements. The terror attack against Iraqi army and soil will surely have consequences.


----------



## sammuel

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Iran and Iraq are majority shia muslim neighbours, have been neighbours since existense of humans, have visa free and security agreements. The terror attack against Iraqi army and soil will surely have consequences.



It is not at the best interest of Iraq to have Iran build stockpile of rockets which they can send at Saudi same as they do in Syria Lebanon and Yemen.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

sammuel said:


> It is not at the best interest of Iraq to have Iran build stockpile of rockets which they can send at Saudi same as they do in Syria Lebanon and Yemen.


It's not at the best interest of Israel to colonize Palestinian lands and to support US-Saudi campaign against Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

This is the most cowardice and lowest thing I have seen in this decade.
He was not some terrorist leader for God sake,he was the official representative of a country. Without giving proof that Iran was involved in a embassy attack specially in a war torn country where anyone can pick up against Americans ,you proceeded with killing their top general?? Seriously that's how civilized nations and professional militaries behave?This will definitely bring retaliation from Iran and pakistan should support Iran wholeheartedly . 


F-22Raptor said:


> Excellent news! The bottom line is if you continue to threaten and attack Americans, you will be steamrolled. Well done Trump.


Just wait and watch ... You should get ready the coffins for some high ranking American officials. This will definitely bring retaliation and after that you will realize how excellent this news was and how cheap American Life is.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Rana4pak

Let’s see how *Iranian *friend *indian *help them against America? America give *written *assurances to Indians about chabahar port. Is *Soleimani *the same guy who thread Pakistan in last February? Rest in piss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> With all due respect, your country is 72 years old. You were never a part of any historical conflicts nor are you needed today. Don't have delusions, you are many times more dependent on a few small GCC states than the Arab world ever was/will be on you. In fact 90% of the Arab world barely has any relationships with you but since this is a Pakistani forum there is a lot of delusion here and lately anti-Arab inferiority complex nonsense at full swing even though the same Arabs have kept you afloat for decades and are not hostile against you (the people). Outside of us Arabs and China who are your friends that have helped you historically and can help you against the many times larger/richer/more populous India? Don't bite the hand that feeds you.


That's pretty ballsy coming on PDF and rubbing our faces in the mud. If it weren't for the Prophet PBUH we wouldn't have even spat on you sand niggers. This is bigger than "arabs".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

SecularNationalist said:


> This is the most cowardice and lowest thing I have seen in this decade.
> He was not some terrorist leader for God sake,he was the official representative of a country. Without giving proof that Iran was involved in a embassy attack specially in a war torn country where anyone can pick up against Americans ,you proceeded with killing their top general?? Seriously that's how civilized nations and professional militaries behave?This will definitely bring retaliation from Iran and pakistan should support Iran wholeheartedly .
> 
> Just wait and watch ... You should get ready the coffins for some high ranking American officials. This will definitely bring retaliation and after that you will realize how excellent this news was and how cheap American Life is.



Check the comments of Pakistanis on this news on facebook and elsewhere they are happy with this development. If you want to go fight for a terrorist country like Iran there is already a terrorist group made by Iran for Pakistanis called Zanabiyoon. Please join them and kill Syrian and Iraqi children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Arabs have nothing to do with Hinduism unlike your ancestors who were Hindus. We always believed in our own religions whether it be the 3 main Abrahamic (Semitic) religions (Islam, Christianity and Judaism) or ancient pre-Abrahamic Semitic religions (oldest recorded religions in the world).
> 
> Monotheism was invented/first followed in the Arab world (Arabia) as well. Ever heard about Prophet Ibrahim (as) and Hanif followers which even existed at the time of Prophet Muhammad (saws) as did large Christian and Jewish communities.


So,what Prophet Muhammad ( صلي الله علية وسلم) preached all of his life?
If i am not wrong on eve of fall of Mecca into hands of Muslims,kabba was filled with idols and Arabs were known were worshipping Athtar, Haubas, Almaqah, Dhat-Himyam, Dhat-Badan ,Amm, Anbay, Dhat-Sanat, Dhat-Zahran ,Atarsamain, Nukhay, Ruldaiu, Dai, Abirillu, and Atarquruma.
And Islam(Monotheism) was not invented by Arabs,it's code of life meant for human beings.


ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> With all due respect, your country is 72 years old. You were never a part of any historical conflicts nor are you needed today. Don't have delusions, you are many times more dependent on a few small GCC states than the Arab world ever was/will be on you. In fact 90% of the Arab world barely has any relationships with you but since this is a Pakistani forum there is a lot of delusion here and lately anti-Arab inferiority complex nonsense at full swing even though the same Arabs have kept you afloat for decades and are not hostile against you (the people). Outside of us Arabs and China who are your friends that have helped you historically and can help you against the many times larger/richer/more populous India? Don't bite the hand that feeds you.


It's same like saying KSA was born after back stabbing by Ottoman khalifa in back after they were made they to do by Brits.
Whatever help Arabs have given us we have helped them back.Not long ago we saved Bahrain from becoming another Yemen by supressing an uprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

Malik Abdullah said:


> Check the comments of Pakistanis on this news on facebook and elsewhere they are happy with this development. If you want to go fight for a terrorist country like Iran there is already a terrorist group made by Iran for Pakistanis called Zanabiyoon. Please join them and kill Syrian and Iraqi children.


I am sure those were dumb extremist Sunni kids of Zia up haq who were Happy because a Shia got killed. But they are little in numbers .Most pakistanis and all media channels of pakistan are against this US action as we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

Enigma SIG said:


> That's pretty ballsy coming on PDF and rubbing our faces in the mud. If it weren't for the Prophet PBUH we wouldn't have even spat on you sand niggers. This is bigger than "arabs".


That's for all of Arab,you only get importance due to Muhammad ( صلي الله علية وسلم),for him we don't 
mind sacrificing anything.I swear over Lord of my prophet and me,take Islam out of equation and i would treat you as Bharatis.


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Retired Troll said:


> we don't have a government. we cannot pick sides.
> 
> As much as you revolutionists messianic freaks want a Iran Saudi war. We won't let it happen.
> 
> Its between Iran, Iraq and US.
> 
> That reminds me where did the strike originate from?



The only genuine goverment in history is currently on annual leave from prison but once hes free he will call you directly to discuss.


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Malik Abdullah said:


> Check the comments of Pakistanis on this news on facebook and elsewhere they are happy with this development. If you want to go fight for a terrorist country like Iran there is already a terrorist group made by Iran for Pakistanis called Zanabiyoon. Please join them and kill Syrian and Iraqi children.


Who told you that Pakistanis are happy with this???
Everu sensible Pakistani knows that ic there is a war in Iran we are fucked too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

US can't fight a prolonged war, half of their population don't support war with Iran under Trump. Trump will be in catch 22 situation if Iran retaliate. Stupid gamble by trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

SecularNationalist said:


> He was not some terrorist leader for God sake,he was the official representative of a country.



He was operating terrorists and ordering proxies to fire missiles all over the middle east. Iran than pretend they had nothing to do with those action. But now they where unmasked.

How is it OK for Iran to stockpile missiles in Yemen , Iraq , Lebanon and Syria.

~


----------



## Sina-1

Great loss for the region. He saved millions and now may him Rest In Peace!

I’ve been trying to put this in context and even though I personally am sad, I still think the move to assassinate him will benefit trump. No matter how this event will spin, he has now a high value target he can boast with and it will get him get re-elected.

For US, it is the worse possible move! Iran will use this as an excuse to entrench exponentially in Iraq, Syria and Lebanon. With both increasing manpower and advanced hardware.

Iran, unlike US, is not a reactionary power. The real retaliations will bear fruit years from now. Of course there will be a couple of upheavals along the way in order not to lose the media war, but the big retaliation is when US will be forced to leave the region altogether.

Actually one could even ask the question if the event was not planned by the SL and general Qassemi. One last stroke of genius to increase Iran’s power in the region.


----------



## Valar.

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Who told you that Pakistanis are happy with this???



Happy is probably not the right term.

The thing is, this guy just 10 months ago was threatning Pakistan and accusing us of terrorism in neighbourhood. 

And here we are 10 months later, the same tough guy got roasted on foreign soil probably because of his terrorist activities in neighbourhood.

Good fkn riddance, I'd say...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Yaseen1 said:


> i think in future u.s may openly kill any army general of countries which not accept their directions,this is dangerous move which may bring u.s army leadership under direct threat when they visit other countries


Hope so....empires die when they get cocky


----------



## raptor22

*Iraqi PM condemns deadly US strike as 'massive breach of sovereignty'*

The airstrike on Baghdad International Airport is an act of aggression on Iraq and breach of its sovereignty that will lead to war in Iraq, the region and the world, he said in a statement.

Abdul-Mahdi called the airstrike a "massive breach of sovereignty," saying "the two martyrs were huge symbols of the victory" against the Daesh terror group.

Abdul-Mahdi also said the strike was an outrageous breach of the conditions for the presence of U.S. forces in the country.
Abdul-Mahdi also said the strike was an outrageous breach of the conditions for the presence of U.S. forces in the country.

He invited parliament to convene an extraordinary session, calling on them to take legislative actions that would safeguard Iraq's dignity, security and sovereignty.

Iraq's militia leader turned populist politician Muqtada al-Sadr reactivated his Mahdi Army Friday following the U.S. strike.

Taking to Twitter, al-Sadr ordered "fighters, particularly those from the Mahdi Army, to be ready" following the strike, reactivating the notoriously anti-American force nearly a decade after he dissolved it.

Iran-backed Iraqi militia commander Qais al-Khazali also ordered his fighters Friday to be on high alert for an upcoming battle and said the U.S. military presence in Iraq would end soon.

"All fighters should be on high alert for the upcoming battle and great victory. The price for the blood for the martyred commander Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis is the complete end to American military presence in Iraq," local TV channel al-Ahd, which is close to his Asaib Ahl al-Haq militia, quoted him as saying.

Meanwhile, the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad on Friday urged its citizens to depart Iraq immediately.

"Due to heightened tensions in Iraq and the region, the U.S. Embassy urges American citizens to heed the January 2020 Travel Advisory and depart Iraq immediately. U.S. citizens should depart via airline while possible, and failing that, to other countries via land," it said in a statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zyzz

SecularNationalist said:


> I am sure those were dumb extremist Sunni kids of Zia up haq who were Happy because a Shia got killed. But they are little in numbers .Most pakistanis and all media channels of pakistan are against this US action as we speak.


You'd be surprised to learn that there are actually lots of younglings with the same hatred for Shias.
Parents teach hatred to kids who in turn teach their kids, its a never ending cycle.
even the kids raised outside of Pakistan have been taught to despise shia's. its a sad state tbh.

as for what Iran is going to do? I don't think they're going to do shit as they're too weak military wise.
America has just flexed its muscles and Iran is not willing to go to war tbh.
I do hope Pakistan supports Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Valar. said:


> Happy is probably not the right term.
> 
> The thing is, this guy just 10 months ago was threatning Pakistan and accusing us of terrorism in neighbourhood.
> 
> And here we are 10 months later, the same tough guy got roasted on foreign soil probably because of his terrorist activities in neighbourhood.
> 
> Good fkn riddance, I'd say...


If there is a war you will have massive influx of refugee pouring in. In order to control that you will have to assign troops from army which is already engaged on two hot borders and are already stretched thin. 

And unlike Afg. war this time wr have no stakes or leverage in Iran so no assisstance from international community. Under such circumstances CPEC and related investments will stop. Oil orices will be very high causing massive inflation.

And there is also India which is currently high in fascism.


----------



## 500

500 said:


> Soleimani was *double terrorist* and *double war criminal*. He took poor migrant Afghan kids and then sent them to Syria to slaughter poor children of Syria.
> 
> Afghan kids sent to death by coward terrorist Suleimani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian kids murdered and expelled from homes by coward terrorist Suleimani:
> 
> 
> View attachment 597513


Some more details about Soleimani:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213007565581365248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

sammuel said:


> He was operating terrorists and ordering proxies to fire missiles all over the middle east. Iran than pretend they had nothing to do with those action. But now they where unmasked.
> 
> How is it OK for Iran to stockpile missiles in Yemen , Iraq , Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> ~


Why is ok for U.S to do so and not Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

What the


Zyzz said:


> You'd be surprised to learn that there are actually lots of younglings with the same hatred for Shias.
> Parents teach hatred to kids who in turn teach their kids, its a never ending school.
> even the kids raised outside of Pakistan have been taught to despise shia's. its a sad state tbh.
> 
> as for what Iran is going to do? I don't think they're going to do shit as they're too weak military wise.
> America has just flexed its muscles and Iran is not willing to go to war tbh.
> I do hope Pakistan supports Iran.


why we support *Iran *when he is in bed with our eternal enemy *India?*india should come forward and help her friend Iran.in last February both *India n Iran *active at our boarders at same time .this *Soleimani *threatens us and India actually attack on us .


----------



## Valar.

Haris Ali2140 said:


> If there is a war you will have massive influx of refugee pouring in. In order to control that you will have to assign troops from army which is already engaged on two hot borders and are already stretched thin.
> 
> And unlike Afg. war this time wr have no stakes or leverage in Iran so no assisstance from international community. Under such circumstances CPEC and related investments will stop. Oil orices will be very high causing massive inflation.
> 
> And there is also India which is currently high in fascism.



Brother, reread my comment please. 

No where I supported any kind of war.

I just simply dislike the guy because he threatened my homeland. 

And my dislike for him, is just, simply for him.

It has nothing to do with any kind of favouritism or so called sectarianism as some posters here are trying to imply(directly/indirectly) because I am a non theist/Agnostic.

But yes, war or any major conflict must be avoided at all cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

*i am failed to understand why Pakistanis are getting crazy or happy here . sulemani was not our brother nor USA is our uncle . we better calm and have nothing to do with this mess . remember those will survive whom have not taken any side .*

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BAGHDAD, Jan 3 (Reuters) - Iraq's top Shi'ite cleric Grand Ayatollah Ali al-Sistani condemned on Friday a U.S. air strike on Baghdad airport that killed Iranian Quds Force commander Qassem Soleimani and Iraqi militia commander Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis and called on all parties to practice restraint.

"The vicious attack on Baghdad international airport last night is an insolent breach of Iraqi sovereignty and international agreements. It led to the killing of several commanders who defeated Islamic State terrorists," Sistani's office said in a statement.

"These events and more indicate the country is heading towards very difficult times. We call on all concerned parties to behave with self restraints and act wisely," he said.

(Reporting By Ahmed Aboulenein, writing By Maha El Dahan)
http://news.trust.org//item/20200103091055-5kzb8/

This already means exit for US troops and siding more with Iraq+Iran, although asking for restraint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

Imran Khan said:


> *i am failed to understand why Pakistanis are getting crazy or happy here . sulemani was not our brother nor USA is our uncle . we better calm and have nothing to do with this mess . remember those will survive whom have not taken any side .*


We are not taking anyone side but happy at dead of person who threatens our *motherland? *It’s not about *sectarian *it’s about *patriotism *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213042383023198208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

500 said:


> Some more details about Soleimani:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213007565581365248


It's funny that so called "refugees" have perfect english when the rest of the population barely knows how to say hello. Go take your jewish propaganda elsewhere

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yaseen1

iraq should buy s400 from russia in response otherwise there is no benefit of giving statements of condemnation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inqlab-e-Pakistan

Breaking. Iran appoints Brigadier General Esmaeil Qa'ani as new chief of IRGC Quds Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Iraq - an emergency session of the Iraqi parliament to be hold on Saturday to discuss the issue of the American presence in Iraq*


----------



## lamdacore

Ok, here is the thing, I am a Sunni Muslim and a proud Pakistani. I am middle aged and do extensive research on subjects before claiming anything. Qasem Soleiman's killing has really made me upset. Everyone who thinks its a good riddance do not realise what a pain in the arse he was for the united states and their designs in the ME region. People conveniently forget the atrocities the US committed in their wars in Iraq and Afghanistan. Did you forget Abu Ghuraib for instance?

Any how, QS was powerful enough to tackle ISIS and had the backing of sovereign government in rolling back Wahhabi and US/Israeli unholy agenda. His killing is not going to stop this, that is certain and will briefly throw a spanner in the works because the opposing side is no longer well equipped to make a come back, it is highly unlikely.

Those who claim him to anti-Pakistan, I have read that statement, and he was simply conducting himself the way our ISPR does and was playing out his role to protect his borders and giving Pakistan the chance to fix it. Well guess what...he did not follow through with his threat. In case you are wondering, Pakistan Army does similar things. Remember the Peshawar School killings, our General went across to Afghanistan and gave a similar ultimatum for the Afghan government to take action or else we would be conducting hot pursuit into their territory. Compared to Iran, we have often, several times, followed through with our threat. Its politics...live with it.

Anyhow, the other thing is that now the US has absolutely thrown the region into unchartered territory. US citizen will be marked as legitimate targets. Iranian armed forces has been training for war with the US, the time has come to put everything they learned into practice. Expect massive attacks if this goes out of hand, which it most likely will. Expect Pakistan to form a side, and this time we better side with the Chinese, and Russians in helping Iran and break the US's economy just like what we did to the USSR.

Be prepared to live in a highly unstable neighborhood, an Iran that will be fighting for her survival and India that would be with aggressive posturing. Expect refugee flows coming in to Pakistan from both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## bsruzm

HannibalBarca said:


> El Hamdullilah.
> Justice is done in this Dunya...
> The only thing they can't control... Death.
> 
> 
> Nope... you can even see his Hand and ring around twitter and a quarter of his body...


Being hit by the US, I hardly call that justice. Reflects pathetic condition of Muslim masses. I like or dislike him, that's another thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## khansaheeb

Yaseen1 said:


> iraq should buy s400 from russia in response otherwise there is no benefit of giving statements of condemnation


Iraq is a defeated nation and still hasn't recovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> BAGHDAD, Jan 3 (Reuters) - Iraq's top Shi'ite cleric Grand Ayatollah Ali al-Sistani condemned on Friday a U.S. air strike on Baghdad airport that killed Iranian Quds Force commander Qassem Soleimani and Iraqi militia commander Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis and called on all parties to practice restraint.
> 
> "The vicious attack on Baghdad international airport last night is an insolent breach of Iraqi sovereignty and international agreements. It led to the killing of several commanders who defeated Islamic State terrorists," Sistani's office said in a statement.
> 
> "These events and more indicate the country is heading towards very difficult times. We call on all concerned parties to behave with self restraints and act wisely," he said.
> 
> (Reporting By Ahmed Aboulenein, writing By Maha El Dahan)
> http://news.trust.org//item/20200103091055-5kzb8/
> 
> This already means exit for US troops and siding more with Iraq+Iran, although asking for restraint.



The question is do the Iraqis have the determination to kick out the U.S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Iraq - an emergency session of the Iraqi parliament to be hold on Saturday to discuss the issue of the American presence in Iraq*


----------



## hussain0216

Imran Khan said:


> *i am failed to understand why Pakistanis are getting crazy or happy here . sulemani was not our brother nor USA is our uncle . we better calm and have nothing to do with this mess . remember those will survive whom have not taken any side .*



Because they are stupid

Whose loyalty to others supercedes their love and loyalty to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

hussain0216 said:


> The question is do the Iraqis have the determination to kick out the U.S


whoever votes against kicking them out will become a target. If KRG acts against Iran, soon it will either lose its autonomy or members of barzani family will be kidnapped and found death, same for anyone else that wants that US uses Iraqi soil to attack Iran. This is my analysis about this situation.


----------



## Death Professor

wasn't he the same guy who was quite anti-Pakistan? If I remember right, he was the person talking shiat about Pakistan about half a year ago. Well US gave Iranians reason to escalate, lets see what they will/can do?


----------



## Rana4pak

*Iraq *needs to kick out both *America n Iran* from their soil?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Rana4pak said:


> *Iraq *needs to kick out both *America n Iran* from their soil?


No Iranian army/soldier in Iraq, PMU is part of Iraqi army and receives money from Iraqi government.


----------



## Oracle

Trump will be like

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rana4pak

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> No Iranian army/soldier in Iraq, PMU is part of Iraqi army and receives money from Iraqi government.


So what Soleimani was doing there? Is he their on official visit?


----------



## OCguy

Great Janjua said:


> America has lost every war it has initiated overseas be it the vietnamese conflict Afghanistan and middle east only reason why Americans still celebrate their invasion off sovereign nations is killing their local population nothing more



Lost every war...so Saddam


Haris Ali2140 said:


> Nothings gonna happen to Americans and thats the sad part. A few Americans may die. Muslims will fight Muslims.
> And all the costs will be paid by GCC. What a cluster ****.



Killing a CIA officer was bad luck. Storming the embassy was an unusually inept move by a man as intelligent as he was. 

Besides it being US soil, the lack of response initially to the Benghazi attacks made it a more severe chess move than it appeared on the surface.


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Oracle said:


> Trump will be like
> View attachment 597531


He is silent which I think means that he was sidelined in this operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> whoever votes again kicking them out will become a target. If KRG acts against Iran, soon it will either lose its autonomy or members of barzani family will be kidnapped and found death, same for anyone else that wants that US uses Iraqi soil to attack Iran. This is my analysis about this situation.



Essentially this is a declaration of war

Ergo there isn't really a reason to hold back anymore

*At the same time a hot reaction isn't necessary

There are U.S military targets in Afg and in Iraq/Syria
*
If Iran wants revenge then understand war will come
Prepare yourself now, pick your targets and increase pressure and supply to the people hitting those targets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy

I am waiting for the retaliation of Iran. I hope Iran will make us pays dearly...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> And lessons for Pakistan in here as well - the US simply cannot be trusted to comply with any international or bilateral treaties/agreements etc.
> 
> The only thing that will work with the US is deterrence.


But Pakistan shud help US. WE need F 16s Vs and 72s on urgent basis. War with India is literally around the corner. We will also get AH 1Zs too. We may also have US backing too. A win win Situation for Pakistan


----------



## Haris Ali2140

powastick said:


> US can't fight a prolonged war, half of their population don't support war with Iran under Trump. Trump will be in catch 22 situation if Iran retaliate. Stupid gamble by trump.



This is where you are wrong. General public of America lives in their own bubble. Majority of them won't even know what's happening as long as US soil is secure.

No matter how idiotic Trump is, he is anti war. There is a reason he is handing out bills to GCC, SK and Japan. If Trump was involved in this operation he would have been jumping up and down on twitter like a few months ago when he eliminated Al-Baghdadi.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> But Pakistan shud help US. WE need F 16s Vs and 72s on urgent basis. War with India is literally around the corner. We will also get AH 1Zs too. We may also have US backing too. A win win Situation for Pakistan


They don't need us this time.
This time consequences for us are higher and on top of that we have to sort this out ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yousafzai_M

*Qasem Soleimani: US kills top Iranian general in Baghdad air strike*

40 minutes ago





Image copyrightAFP
Image captionGeneral Qasem Soleimani commanded Iranian military operations in the region
Iran's most powerful military commander, General Qasem Soleimani, has been killed by a US air strike in Iraq.

The 62-year old spearheaded Iranian military operations in the Middle East as head of Iran's elite Quds Force.

He was killed at Baghdad airport, alongside local Iran-backed militias, early on Friday in a strike ordered by US President Donald Trump.

Gen Soleimani's killing marks a major escalation in tensions between Washington and Tehran.

Under his leadership, Iran had bolstered Hezbollah in Lebanon and other pro-Iranian militant groups, expanded Iran's military presence in Iraq and Syria and orchestrated Syria's offensive against rebel groups in the country's long civil war.

Iran's Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei said "severe revenge awaits the criminals" behind the attack. He also announced three days of national mourning.


Live: Reaction and analysis as Iran vows 'revenge'
Why the US had Gen Soleimani in its sights
Why kill Soleimani now and what happens next?
A brief history of US-Iran relations
Gen Soleimani was widely seen as the second most powerful figure in Iran behind the Ayatollah Khamenei. His Quds Force, an elite unit of the Iranian Revolutionary Guards, reported directly to the ayatollah and he was hailed as a heroic national figure.

But the US has called the commander and the Quds Force terrorists and holds them responsible for the deaths of hundreds of US personnel.

President Trump, who was in Florida at the time of the strike, tweeted an image of the American flag shortly after the news broke.

A statement from the Pentagon said Gen Soleimani "was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region".

"This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans," it added.

Meanwhile, global oil prices have soared by more than 4% in the wake of the attack.

*What happened?*
Gen Soleimani and officials from Iran-backed militias were leaving Baghdad airport in two cars when they were hit by a US drone strike near a cargo area.

The commander had reportedly flown in from Lebanon or Syria. Several missiles struck the convoy and at least seven people are believed to have died.




Image copyrightREUTERS
Image captionAbu Mahdi al-Muhandis (centre) was also killed in Friday's strike
Iran's Revolutionary Guards said Iraqi militia leader Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis was among those killed.

The Pentagon statement said: "At the direction of the president, the US military has taken decisive defensive action to protect US personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani."

It added: "The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world."

The drone strike comes days after protesters attacked the US embassy in Baghdad, clashing with US forces at the scene. The Pentagon said Gen Soleimani approved the attacks on the embassy.

*How has Iran responded?*
Iran's Foreign Minister, Javad Zarif, called the attack an "act of international terrorism", tweeting that the US "bears responsibility for all consequences of its rogue adventurism."

Skip Twitter post by @JZarif
End of Twitter post by @JZarif





Mohsen Rezaei, the former commander of the Revolutionary Guards, said Iran would take "vigorous revenge on America". A spokesman for the Iranian government said the country's top security body would meet in a few hours to discuss the "criminal act of attack".

"Iran and the other free nations of the region will take revenge for this gruesome crime from criminal America," President Hasan Rouhani said in a statement.

His death has "redoubled the determination of the nation of Iran and other free nations to stand against America's bullying", he added.

In other reaction:


*Iraq's* Prime Minister Adel Abdul Mahdi condemned the "assassination" of Gen Soleimani as a "dangerous escalation" of regional tensions
*Russia *said the attack was a "murder" and a "reckless step" by the US
*Lebanon's* Iran-backed Hezbollah group called for Gen Soleimani's death to be avenged
*Israel's *Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu cut short a trip to Greece following the strike
In Washington, senior members of President Trump's Republican Party welcomed the news. Top House Republican Kevin McCarthy said the strike was a "display of resolve and strength".

But Democrats were critical. House Speaker Nancy Pelosi said the move risked "dangerous escalation" and suggested Congress should have been consulted.

*Who was Qasem Soleimani?*
From 1998, Maj Gen Qasem Soleimani led Iran's Quds Force which handles clandestine operations abroad.

Iran has acknowledged the role of the Quds Force in the conflicts in Syria, where it has advised forces loyal to President Bashar al-Assad and armed thousands of Shia Muslim militiamen fighting alongside them, and in Iraq, where it has backed a Shia-dominated paramilitary force that helped tackle IS.

These conflicts turned the once-reclusive Gen Soleimani into a something of celebrity in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Rana4pak said:


> So what Soleimani was doing there? Is he their on official visit?


Visiting a friend or talking about how to expell americans or other regional issues. Strange question, generals and neighbours visit each other many times. Iran-Iraq-Syria have security agreements.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I wonder how Iran will respond? 

Personally I want Iran to respond to US arm twisting. 

Killing a General is no joke, it is an act of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> But Pakistan shud help US.



No.

Pakistan should remain neutral.

Play solo, play dead. Mind our own business. Keep our own interests in mind. 

We have already destroyed our homeland enough in last decade. It's now time to build it.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ARMalik

Mr.NiceGuy said:


> I am waiting for the retaliation of Iran. I hope Iran will make us pays dearly...



Why would they retaliate against Turkey?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Brig Gen Ismail qaani, he was deputy commander of the Quds & now Commander:







Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> But Pakistan shud help US. WE need F 16s Vs and 72s on urgent basis. War with India is literally around the corner. We will also get AH 1Zs too. We may also have US backing too. A win win Situation for Pakistan


Fuk em.

They can keep their F-16s & Vipers. You are an idiot if you trust the united snakes of america.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khansaheeb

Mr.NiceGuy said:


> I am waiting for the retaliation of Iran. I hope Iran will make us pays dearly...


Pakistan could well be dragged into this war, whether we like it or not. Muslim world's last stand is about to happen. War has been declared and the first shot fired (for this war) by the Neocons. Time for Pakistan to beef up it's security as we will be attacked by the Neocon poodles India on the Eastern border if we don't play ball with the Neocon agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

ط 


OCguy said:


> Lost every war...so Saddam
> 
> 
> Killing a CIA officer was bad luck. Storming the embassy was an unusually inept move by a man as intelligent as he was.
> 
> Besides it being US soil, the lack of response initially to the Benghazi attacks made it a more severe chess move than it appeared on the surface.


----------



## striver44

Death Professor said:


> wasn't he the same guy who was quite anti-Pakistan? If I remember right, he was the person talking shiat about Pakistan about half a year ago. Well US gave Iranians reason to escalate, lets see what they will/can do?


they can do nothing, at least directly for now


----------



## lamdacore

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I wonder how Iran will respond?
> 
> Personally I want Iran to respond to US arm twisting.
> 
> Killing a General is no joke, it is an act of war.


Proxy forces will be the weapon of choice and any and all US citizens will be targeted. Because DT took presidential action to kill QS before getting the US citizens out, now that they are legit targets, DT will be forced to show more presence in Iraq to get them out which means increased military targets for Iran. If the US postures their aircraft carrier fleet, the mood in Iran is already suicidal, so expect heavily armed planes, missiles and boats for anti-ship warfare which could cause losses to Iran but if it can sink even a ship or two in the process of the fleet, that will be a large number of US sailors killed. It will mount immense pressure in the US and the UN to end this. Also, if the aircraft fleet is found to have come from the middle eastern countries, expect Iran to expand the war by targeting oil facilities and other military targets with its long range missiles. Considering that the US is the pre-dominant power, it will be in Iran's best interest to fire as many and as effectively its missiles before they are destroyed and they cause maximum damage. It will be suicidal but then this is the state of affairs.

Expect Iran to get China and Russia to provide manpads, short range anti-air to militia units all over Iraq and Syria and start a war of attrition for the US/Israeli/ME airforces. This is going to drag in Russia, Syria, and Turkey as well. Before you know it, it will go out of control and turn into WW3.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

Haris Ali2140 said:


> This is where you are wrong. General public of America lives in their own bubble. Majority of them won't even know what's happening as long as US soil is secure.


I went do some survey, this is way too unpopular. Yes Americans are naive, but not that naive. And a war with Iran will cost US trillions, not billions, and will break the backs of reluctant US allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

Trump is so stupid 

he wanted to avoid a war and yet openly wants war 

Iran’s response is going to a hell 

a angry and annoyed Iran is a dangerous Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

fitpOsitive said:


> Dear General, millions of people you caused the death of, are waiting for you on the other side of this realm. Kiraman katibeen might be having full of your record.
> Rest in.....whatever.



Malok plz don't make it something angels VS demons .unlike us whoever is capable in Muslim nations of playing pub g do it without blinking an eye. we are just witnessing a ruthless execution of another political check mate. The deceased was a general working on behalf of his govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> But Pakistan shud help US. WE need F 16s Vs and 72s on urgent basis. War with India is literally around the corner. We will also get AH 1Zs too. We may also have US backing too. A win win Situation for Pakistan


what a brilliant idea sir . you want paksitan to be burnt just for few weapons ? pakistan should remain neutral even any side offer us 100bn$.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fitpOsitive

Mentee said:


> Malok plz don't make it something angels VS demons .unlike us whoever is capable in Muslim nations of playing pub g do it without blinking an eye. we are just witnessing a ruthless execution of another political check mate. The deceased was a general working on behalf of his govt.


I mean, whatever I wrote is valid for all those who brought suffering on people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-50980704


----------



## SecularNationalist

sammuel said:


> He was operating terrorists and ordering proxies to fire missiles all over the middle east. Iran than pretend they had nothing to do with those action. But now they where unmasked.
> 
> How is it OK for Iran to stockpile missiles in Yemen , Iraq , Lebanon and Syria.
> 
> ~


According to American and indian logic everyone who fight against evil ISIS is a terrorist supporter. Two faced bastards.


Haris Ali2140 said:


> If there is a war you will have massive influx of refugee pouring in


Seriously what a place pakistan is going to become. From the Eastern border India is destabilizing and heading towards a civil war and on the Western border Iran issue. Imagine refugees from both western and eastern borders and their affect on Pakistani economy and cities.
When our region will see good days and rest like other others regions of this world. We just got from a long war on terror and here were going into another mess. So sad and frustrating

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ARMalik

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> The burning down of the US embassy.... flying of from the roof top of their ambassador...
> 
> A revenge attack was to come... but this is a new level of hostility... never before the US has take direct responsibility of such killings... we must embrace for the region to burn once again....
> 
> Who benefits?



US of course. Iran needs to act with restraint and not fall for the US trap. But if things escalate, I know what will happen next as far as Pakistan is concerned.


----------



## Mentee

fitpOsitive said:


> I mean, whatever I wrote is valid for all those who brought suffering on people.



The departed soul was a graduate of pma. That's some real professional high end product coming out of our academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan1071

Zyzz said:


> I do hope Pakistan supports Iran.


interesting. Did Iran support Pakistan?
Kashmir?
India?
I don't know. I would appreciate if you teach.
but I don't want war.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

SecularNationalist said:


> Seriously what a place pakistan is going to become. From the Eastern border India is destabilizing and heading towards a civil war and on the Western border Iran issue. Imagine refugees from both western and eastern borders and their affect on Pakistani economy and cities.
> When our region will see good days and rest like other others regions of this world. We just got from a long war on terror and here were going into another mess. So sad and frustrating


Pakistan is surrounded by assholes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Imran Khan said:


> what a brilliant idea sir . you want paksitan to be burnt just for few weapons ? pakistan should remain neutral even any side offer us 100bn$.


War with India is around the corner. What should we do then? Let India get American support?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

After this can we conclude that all US citizens in Iraq/Syria are legitimate targets for Iran?

Obviously I doubt Iran actually going to war or attacking US in a direct confrontation?



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> War with India is around the corner. What should we do then? Let India get American support?


No its not though LOC is hot and remain hot until india decides to fuk up.

We dont need F-16 or Vipers anyways, and we all know how butthurt America was when we deployed those F-16s against india in feb.
Also remember our previous experiences? In every war they have sanctioned us. Heck we faced the entire 90s with those crippling sanctions.

What makes you think US wont stop spares and sanction us during another conflict?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haris Ali2140

powastick said:


> And a war with Iran will cost US trillions, not billions, and will break the backs of reluctant US allies.


The real cost is the body bags. During vietnam body bags were coming home in large numbers so they retreated. Afg-Iraq war also costed way more then vietnam but no one cares because they aren't affected with it.



powastick said:


> I went do some survey, this is way too unpopular.


A lot of people and even Trump supporters are celebrating this.


----------



## Maxpane

in that critical time what the role of Pakistan and how could Pakistan can manage ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheMightyBender

Things are looking bleak in ME. After this Iran has two options. Either they will truly avenge Suleimani or suffice to some symbolic retaliation.

If they just perform a weak and symbolic action their influence in the region will completely collapse and so much of their investments in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Yemen will go to waste. So this is a very hard choice to take.

On the other hand this is such a big attack on Iran that if Iran wants to give a proper response to this it will absolutely start a war between Iran and the US.

Nobody should be disillusioned about this: in case of war Iran is dead. There is no question about it. But Iran will also take down the middle east with it. Such a war will start simultaneously in Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Israel, Yemen, Saudi Arabia and UAE. The extent of the war may also draw in Russia too. 

So only two possible outcomes from this: decline of Iran or the the destruction of almost all of ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Haris Ali2140 said:


> The real cost is the body bags. During vietnam body bags were coming home in large numbers so they retreated. Afg-Iraq war also costed way more then vietnam but no one cares because they aren't affected with it.
> 
> 
> A lot of people and even Trump supporters are celebrating this.


Iraqis also celebrated when US toppled Saddam, look what that got them?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Do u guys think Taliban will come close to Iran? Talibans have really become strong in Afghanistan and if Iran supports Taliban then, key Americans generals can be taken out inside Afghanistan. Talibans will also get help from Russia, China and maybe Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proudindian20

Probably the biggest incident of 2020 and the year has just begun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TheMightyBender said:


> Things are looking bleak in ME. After this Iran has two options. Either they will truly avenge Suleimani or suffice to some symbolic retaliation.
> 
> If they just perform a weak and symbolic action their influence in the region will completely collapse and so much of their investments in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Yemen will go to waste. So this is a very hard choice to take.
> 
> On the other hand this is such a big attack on Iran that if Iran wants to give a proper response to this it will absolutely start a war between Iran and the US.
> 
> Nobody should be disillusioned about this: in case of war Iran is dead. There is no question about it. But Iran will also take down the middle east with it. Such a war will start simultaneously in Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Israel, Yemen, Saudi Arabia and UAE. The extent of the war may also draw in Russia too.
> 
> So only two possible outcomes from this: decline of Iran or the the destruction of almost all of ME.


Such a war will also ruin US, and will be a bigger & worse version of Vietnam. Specially If US decides to send boots on ground.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Do u guys think Taliban will come close to Iran? Talibans have really become strong in Afghanistan and if Iran supports Taliban then, key Americans generals can be taken out inside Afghanistan. Talibans will also get help from Russia, China and maybe Turkey


Taliban are already in touch with Iran since long & heck US even accuses Iran of supporting them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reddington

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> The burning down of the US embassy.... flying of from the roof top of their ambassador...
> 
> A revenge attack was to come... but this is a new level of hostility... never before the US has take direct responsibility of such killings... we must embrace for the region to burn once again....
> 
> Who benefits?



It seems that 2020 is the year of wars. A war in gulf may send oil prices soaring higher which will screw our already fragile economy. Not to mention the region will destabilize which will affect us as well. And we already have Hitler on our borders itching for war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Do nothing and prepare contingencies for Refugees and economic fallout.


sir Pakistan is very important un this rehion and iran is our neighboyr but do we have any chance to maage this crisis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

Haris Ali2140 said:


> A lot of people and even Trump supporters are celebrating this.


Nah, most Trump supporters wants to pull out of the middle east. They don't want to get involve and bring back their troops. Trump action by going deeper into the war is betraying his voter base. On the other hand, the liberals won't agree no matter what Trump did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Maxpane said:


> in that critical time what the role of Pakistan and how could Pakistan can manage ?


Keep quiet and neutral.

At max talk bout mediation. If not just keep an eye on the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Do u guys think Taliban will come close to Iran? Talibans have really become strong in Afghanistan and if Iran supports Taliban then, key Americans generals can be taken out inside Afghanistan. Talibans will also get help from Russia, China and maybe Turkey


It's a realistic option. They can unite on same goal: kicking USA dogs out of the region. I don't mind seeing irgc fighting in same front with taliban, it will also serve as a symbolic sign of shia-sunni unity.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Haris Ali2140

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Iraqis also celebrated when US toppled Saddam, look what that got them?


Look at what that fat **** tweeted:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212955403077767168
Sad thing is US & West may never feel the after effects. They will be sitting in their comfort zones while blaming Muslims and Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Look at what that fat **** tweeted:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212955403077767168
> Sad thing is US & West may never feel the after effects. They will be sitting in their comfort zones while blaming Muslims and Islam.


I say this again “A muslim is a muslims worst enemy”.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Maxpane

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Look at what that fat **** tweeted:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212955403077767168
> Sad thing is US & West may never feel the after effects. They will be sitting in their comfort zones while blaming Muslims and Islam.


they are using muslims against muslims just like east india company. Hope muslim leaderships come into senses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It's a realistic option. They can unite on same goal: kicking USA dogs out of the region. I don't mind seeing irgc fighting in same front with taliban, it will also serve as a symbolic sign of shia-sunni unity.


In case of a conflict trust me 90% of Pak population will support Iran. Our Govt may keep neutral but we wouldnt support any aggression towards our neighbours.
Even if we have different POVs.



Maxpane said:


> they are using muslims against muslims just like east india company. Hope muslim leaderships come into senses


This thread is a good example of “muslim v muslim”.

Instead of uniting we are finger banging eachother due to sectarian & political differences.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

US has been successful in creating a deep Shia-Sunni Rift in the ME. Divide and rule,so far unsuccessful in Pakistan because of wise populace.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

mangekyousharingan said:


> It's funny that so called "refugees" have perfect english when the rest of the population barely knows how to say hello. Go take your jewish propaganda elsewhere


Millions of Syrians speak good English.


----------



## Haris Ali2140

powastick said:


> Nah, most Trump supporters wants to pull out of the middle east. They don't want to get involve and bring back their troops. Trump action by going deeper into the war is betraying his voter base. On the other hand, the liberals won't agree no matter what Trump did.


My judgement is based on reading replies to the Trump's tweet.
The main point throughout the replies was Benghazi(Obama era) response vs Baghdad(Trump era) response.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy

khansaheeb said:


> Pakistan could well be dragged into this war, whether we like it or not. Muslim world's last stand is about to happen. War has been declared and the first shot fired (for this war) by the Neocons. Time for Pakistan to beef up it's security as we will be attacked by the Neocon poodles India on the Eastern border if we don't play ball with the Neocon agenda.


Not only Pakistan bro but whole region. We must be ready for it. Thanks Allah we have Pakistan with us. Hope you guys will not let us down.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> US has been successful in creating a deep Shia-Sunni Rift in the ME. Divide and rule,so far unsuccessful in Pakistan because of wise populace.


Thats because we have a strong society. 

Else we have our share of foreign funded cunts. And we have seen our share of blood shed in the past 2 decades and learnt our lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> War with India is around the corner. What should we do then? Let India get American support?


there is no war on corner . indians are not that stupids they know there are 1bn+ public in their country .you are looking things here very very short sighted sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> In case of a conflict trust me 90% of Pak population will support Iran. Our Govt may keep neutral but we wouldnt support any aggression towards our neighbours.
> Even if we have different POVs.
> 
> 
> This thread is a good example of “muslim v muslim”.
> 
> Instead of uniting we are finger banging eachother due to sectarian & political differences.


we are acting like pigoen and close our eyes just to avoid the danger. the bitter reality is that after iran next would be Pakistan and then whole arab countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Maxpane said:


> we are acting like pigoen and close our eyes just to avoid the danger. the bitter reality is that after iran next would be Pakistan and then whole arab countries.


We have no other option, do we?

We are like a guy whose only now getting better from paralysis.



Imran Khan said:


> there is no war on corner . indians are not that stupids they know there are 1bn+ public in their country .you are looking things here very very short sighted sir


I dont think Iran will go to war either.

But you never know Iranian mullahs are unpredictable to say the least.

While the arabis are prolly jumping with joy and want war.. they would welcome a war but would want our blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

Mentee said:


> The departed soul was a graduate of pma. That's some real professional high end product coming out of our academy.


But it was old days. Professionals are becoming rare with time. Govt must act fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Imran Khan said:


> there is no war on corner . indians are not that stupid


they are!, in any case it is up to the USA, indians have no say in it. they'll do anything they are told just to be able to sit at the big boy table, no matter what it costs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

As usual Kurdish jew-puppets acting as barking dog of americans, trying to take the heat away for the yankees:

BAGHDAD (Reuters) - Iraqi President Barham Salih condemned on Friday the U.S. air strike on Baghdad airport that killed Qassem Soleimani, commander of Iran’s elite Quds force, and urged restraint from all parties.

Iraq must put its put national interest first and avoid the tragedies of armed conflict that have plagued it over four decades, he said in a statement.


----------



## Mentee

fitpOsitive said:


> But it was old days. Professionals are becoming rare with time. Govt must act fast.



Govt must invade a country to get us gas. The winter is getting unbearable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> whoever votes against kicking them out will become a target. If KRG acts against Iran, soon it will either lose its autonomy or members of barzani family will be kidnapped and found death, same for anyone else that wants that US uses Iraqi soil to attack Iran. This is my analysis about this situation.


and who is exactly the imperialist forces here????? LOL


----------



## Maxpane

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We have no other option, do we?
> 
> We are like a guy whose only now getting better from paralysis.


we have to make some options otherwise we are going to sorrounded from all sides except china. 
1 China and Russia should be involved to dilute American influence 
2 KSA and Iran should be convinced and there should be compromise agreement between then which could satisfy their egoes. 
if KSA and Iran are not going to compromise then they would lost what they already have

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

Did *Iran *friend *India condolence *at death of his general ? *India* should declare war with *America *for his friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> n case of a conflict trust me 90% of Pak population will support Iran. Our Govt may keep neutral but we wouldnt support any aggression towards our neighbours.
> Even if we have different POVs.


Lol it depends. If Saudia involves then the opiniok will change greatly whether u like it or not. Saudia Arab will have our majority support


----------



## Imran Khan

doorstar said:


> they are!, in any case it is up to USA, indians have no say in it. they'll do anything they are told just to be able to sit on the big boy table, no matter what it costs


sir there wil be borders skirmishes if happen indians are not willing a war since last 50 years .


----------



## Zyzz

TheMightyBender said:


> Things are looking bleak in ME. After this Iran has two options. Either they will truly avenge Suleimani or suffice to some symbolic retaliation.
> 
> If they just perform a weak and symbolic action their influence in the region will completely collapse and so much of their investments in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon and Yemen will go to waste. So this is a very hard choice to take.
> 
> On the other hand this is such a big attack on Iran that if Iran wants to give a proper response to this it will absolutely start a war between Iran and the US.
> 
> Nobody should be disillusioned about this: in case of war Iran is dead. There is no question about it. But Iran will also take down the middle east with it. Such a war will start simultaneously in Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Israel, Yemen, Saudi Arabia and UAE. The extent of the war may also draw in Russia too.
> 
> So only two possible outcomes from this: decline of Iran or the the destruction of almost all of ME.



they will choose the latter 100%
I highly doubt Iran will go on a full on confrontation.
They will resort to some low ranking american death or killing american backed militants etc
this will probably be taking place few months later also so as to not directly piss america(they've got a clown of a leader who isn't afraid of repercussions) off, i doubt iran can afford a war with the US(who will use Kuwait,Saudi Arab, Israel etc to help attack Iran)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We have no other option, do we?
> 
> We are like a guy whose only now getting better from paralysis.
> 
> 
> I dont think Iran will go to war either.
> 
> But you never know Iranian mullahs are unpredictable to say the least.
> 
> While the arabis are prolly jumping with joy and want war.. they would welcome a war but would want our blood.


we better stay mum even our FO and gov must not comment on it . not even say we want to de escalation . just STFU and forget should be our policy .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Lol it depends. If Saudia involves then the opiniok will change greatly whether u like it or not. Saudia Arab will have our majority support


Thats doubtful. 

We wont be going to war with a neighbor (and be surrounded by 3 enemies) for the saudis who cant even control Yemen.


----------



## Mentee

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Lol it depends. If Saudia involves then the opiniok will change greatly whether u like it or not. Saudia Arab will have our majority support



Whoever gives us unlimited gas and oil for two decades wins the feud


----------



## powastick

Haris Ali2140 said:


> My judgement is based on reading replies to the Trump's tweet.
> The main point throughout the replies was Benghazi(Obama era) response vs Baghdad(Trump era) response.


I suggest stormfront and 8kun.


----------



## Zulfiqar

Personally I am happy that he is dead as he was responsible for throwing into syrian fire thousands of pakistanis that joined via Zainabiyoun.

There is a chance that we will have to fight a war with India and we can't divert resources to our western side.

Hence, we need to just fence up our western border with Iran and be neutral and let our citizens know that anyone who wants to fight for iranians will have his citizenship revoked. They can die in Iran for all we care.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Lol it depends. If Saudia involves then the opiniok will change greatly whether u like it or not. Saudia Arab will have our majority support


Heck I even doubt a US invasion of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thats doubtful.
> 
> We wont be going to war with a neighbor (and be surrounded by 3 enemies) for the saudis who cant even control Yemen.


Not war maybe but do what Niazi did in Malaysian summit. Useless offer for descalation and nothing else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Not war maybe but do what Niazi did in Malaysian summit. Useless offer for descalation and nothing else


Economic arm twisting and damage control.


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Mentee said:


> Whoever gives us unlimited gas and oil for two decades wins the feud


Unfortunately Hormuz Strait will be lit as hell so better start collecting wood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Code_Geass

i dont know why we are trying to portray as sectarian thing, clearly every country will be bothered if their general will be killed, and its too bad for ME

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Unfortunately Hormuz Strait will be lit as hell so better start collecting wood.



We better invade ganguz if that happen plenty of heat coming out of our Eastern flank would be great enough to put up with the wintery cold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213056374290165764


----------



## striver44

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212916727186513921
If indeed true than it's humiliation after humiliation for the iranians since the hostilities began on late december 2019.
score for now
*USA:Iran= 7:0*

USA
-bomba 25+ PMU's
-succesfully defends their embassy
-PMU withdraw from embassy
-Soleimani dead
-Muhandis dead
-Hadi Al Amiri arrested
-Qaiz al Khazali arrested

Iran
-??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Code_Geass said:


> i dont know why we are trying to portray as sectarian thing, clearly every country will be bothered if their general will be killed, and its too bad for ME


Whats Iran's possible plans can be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Heck I even doubt a US invasion of Iran.


I dont think the US with its puppets in ME will dare to attack Iran. I also hope our Establishment rethinks its strategy in being cosy with the US-Arab nexus. I support our alliance with China-Turkey and other independent Muslims countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

striver44 said:


> and who is exactly the imperialist forces here????? LOL


go clean shrimps, stupid ex-cannibal, not long time ago whiteys played with your heads. End your slave mentality.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Unfortunately Hormuz Strait will be lit as hell


If this happens Oil price will rocket and our economy will further come in stress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lamdacore

I will just leave some information here for you guys to consume:

https://smallwarsjournal.com/jrnl/a...n-intelligence-preparation-of-the-battlefield

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Code_Geass

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Whats Iran's possible plans can be?


Iran does not have many options, hopefully Russians and Chinese stop Iran from doing something stupid but still they will react in ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> If this happens Oil price will rocket and our economy will further come in stress.



If godforbid a regional war breaks out I want my govt to be in control of oil wells and shitt at the end of it. Otherwise chooria pehn k d chowk m mujra kry saaray

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

HannibalBarca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212932088065716224


What were all these important figures doing together in one particular place in Iraq?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213056374290165764


@CAN_TR can u confirm?


----------



## striver44

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> go clean shrimps, stupid ex-cannibal, not long time ago whiteys played with your heads. End your slave mentality.


well we actually won the revolution , kicked the dutch out of Papua (which originally isn't tought to be part of indonesia in 1949, which in turn makes us some kind of colonial power )
and we don't get bombed for it
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Mentee said:


> I want my govt to be in control of oil wells


Its time to over throw the puppet Arab regimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

go back take your matresss LOL @Shapur Zol Aktaf


----------



## Haris Ali2140

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> If this happens Oil price will rocket and our economy will further come in stress.


Already to $64 from $61 in one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Its time to over throw the puppet Arab regimes.



Arab Indian farsi whatever. They freaking us owe us many things and have lost their marbles lately better to exhaust all that oil money where its gonna be safe and will deliver positive results.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Already to $64 from $61 in one day.


Instant money making formula for the puppet Arab regimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

https://www.businessinsider.de/inte...g-war-iran-qassem-soleimani-2020-1/?r=US&IR=T


----------



## SecularNationalist

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Pakistan is surrounded by assholes.


And what makes me angry is that the world doesn't understand that and always put all blame on us

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Messerschmitt said:


> https://www.businessinsider.de/inte...g-war-iran-qassem-soleimani-2020-1/?r=US&IR=T


Trump needs a sidetrack from his impeachment and economic woes.


----------



## mike2000 is back

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I say this again “A muslim is a muslims worst enemy”.


Ideally it will be good for both US and Iran to leave Iraq, but we all know that's not feasible or realistic anytime soon. Tu will also like foreign countries to have their proxies and influence in your country's military and political system ? 
So I think you guys shouldn't always see things from a religious perspective. Nobody will want his country to be a mere battleground for 2 foreign powers. So I don't see a thing wrong in them celebrating this per se. Just like they had also been. Protesting against the US recently and demanding their departure.


----------



## Valar.

So, when Pakistan was burning for a decade, how many times Indians/Iranians/Chinese were worried about refugees coming into their countries?

Why are Pakistanis worried about refugees coming from India or Iran to Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gangetic

Valar. said:


> So, when Pakistan was burning for a decade, how many times Indians/Iranians/Chinese were worried about refugees coming into their countries?
> 
> Why are Pakistanis worried about refugees coming from India or Iran to Pakistan?


Because in Iran there's a threat of war and occupation from the US, and India wants to kick out millions of Muslims. Pakistan had an insurgency and terror attacks, but never full-blown war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

All we need is a leader with the mentality of a qabza group. Plan, wait, intrude, inhabitate and build a plaza. Freaking bring your fellow brethren something to play with

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Meanwhile in Iran the Mullahs are escalating the emotions of the Iranians.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213056201132523520


----------



## Valar.

Indus Valley said:


> Because in Iran there's a threat of war and occupation from the US, and India wants to kick out millions of Muslims. Pakistan had an insurgency and terror attacks, but never full-blown war.



How many times were they worried?
How many of their internet users were worrying about refugees coming to their countries?
How many times were they worried about economic conditions of their own countries when when their neighbour was burning?
If refugees do show up, how hard is to stop them?
Why do Pakistanis think that everyone's problem is their problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

Indus Valley said:


> Because in Iran there's a threat of war and occupation from the US, and India wants to kick out millions of Muslims. Pakistan had an insurgency and terror attacks, but never full-blown war.



Hey brother we offer our sincere services to send our military and civies in numbers to take care of the law and order situation there. All they have to do is to welcome them.


----------



## Messerschmitt

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @CAN_TR can u confirm?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213064793994801153


----------



## Umar Nazir

Qassem Soleimani was arrogant General and regional peace was at stack due to his rough attitude. Probably the right killing but in wrong way

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Iranian airforce on Red alert!!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213053984090607617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante80

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213039647888162817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213042654738599936

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Umar Nazir said:


> Qassem Soleimani was arrogant General and regional peace was at stack due to his rough attitude.


Well he was acting on his masters command in Tehran who may be responsible for the following as well.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213053236598509568

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Pakistan Reaction: to US air strike in Baghdad which killed Iranian General Soleimani, expresses deep concern, urges all parties to exercise maximum restraint.

As expected stay out of this shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213067526734778369

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umar Nazir

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Well he was acting on his masters command in Tehran who may be responsible for the following as well.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213053236598509568


He even threatened to Pakistan few month ago.


----------



## Oublious

This operation is done by intelligence from Iraqi forces, seems they are going to fight the war in Iraq and not in Iran. Third gulf war is going to happen maybe, i hope not. Iraq is turned in little Iran...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Pakistan Reaction: to US air strike in Baghdad which killed Iranian General Soleimani, expresses deep concern, urges all parties to exercise maximum restraint.
> 
> As expected stay out of this shit.



Good reaction by Pakistan


----------



## Umar Nazir

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Iranian airforce on Red alert!!!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213053984090607617


2 F-35 will be enough to demolished whole Iranian Air Force. But at the same time Iran have very strong Navy which can give tough time to US



Areesh said:


> Good reaction by Pakistan


yup he was anti Pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

I am really concerned about it, the fact that US knew about the meeting and they still went with the operation. And killing so many top tier candidates in just one go, shows that they analysed the situation and they are ready for any kind of aftermath. This whole thing is quite scary, lets see what's the Iranian response. If they stay quiet on it, then it's super demoralizing, and if they go all in, it might be the end of Iran leadership as we know it. But this would be devastating for the whole region. 

Pakistan should just stay the f as far as possible. Just stay as neutral as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Umar Nazir said:


> 2 F-35 will be enough to demolished whole Iranian Air Force. But at the same time Iran have very strong Navy which can give tough time to US
> 
> 
> yup he was anti Pakistan .



It's not that the U.S military can't punish Iran
It's that Iran has the ability to hit back

It also has many U.S targets and proxies to hit those targets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

RIP



GiannKall said:


> Iraq will continue to re ruined and various wars exist inside it. This is the official US policy. Iraq must be in a situation of permanent civil war for the shake of Israel



Never a truer word spoken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Mentee said:


> Govt must invade a country to get us gas. The winter is getting unbearable


Gandi bat.


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beny Karachun

Ahahahhahahah well Iran just got f*cked and cucked I'm waiting for their response


----------



## Wrath

Ritual said:


> Plus the airspace warning regarding Pakistan? It must be connected.


Which airspace warning ?


----------



## Wrath

Retired Troll said:


> Complicated affair it seems.
> 
> All over the world this sentence would be on every diplomats tongue.
> 
> I just had an early start. Sue me


If you pay me ,I'll sue you . Let's do it .


----------



## Umar Nazir

hussain0216 said:


> It's not that the U.S military can't punish Iran
> It's that Iran has the ability to hit back
> 
> It also has many U.S targets and proxies to hit those targets


yup true


----------



## Wrath

Path-Finder said:


> if true the how will the retaliation come about?


That's the question !


----------



## Rasengan

Valar. said:


> How many times were they worried?
> 
> Why do Pakistanis think that everyone's problem is their problem?



I have asked this question myself a dozen times on this forum. I care only about the national interests of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Alhamdulilah, the world is finaly free of qassem soleimani, who is equivalent and no different fron ariel sharon. soleimani a sectarian, genocidal devil who murdered so many hundreds of thousands will meet his due punishment in the hereafter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beny Karachun

hussain0216 said:


> It's not that the U.S military can't punish Iran
> It's that Iran has the ability to hit back
> 
> It also has many U.S targets and proxies to hit those targets


The end result is still a defeat for Iran.


----------



## HannibalBarca

mike2000 is back said:


> What were all these important figures doing together in one particular place in Iraq?


Well... when you think you are intouchable... Ppl tend to be careless...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Hack-Hook said:


> Very dangerous move . iran consider Centcom a terorist entity since last year.
> You can just except from now they receive treatment like MKO and Pejak and ISIS.
> By the way IRGC top commander this morning issued a warning to usa to start buying coffins .
> You see he didn't said coffin ,he said coffins.



Yapp, yapp, yapp.

Iranian people might be used to listening this nonsense every Friday, but rest of the world doesn't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

HannibalBarca said:


> Well... when you think you are intouchable... Ppl tend to be careless...


Hmmm.....seems he and the others didn't believe the U.S will dare touch them I suppose. Big miscalculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WebMaster

I guess this means US just lost Iraq, Syria? Let's see what happens to the region in time to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> Alhamdulilah, the world is finaly free of qassem soleimani, who is equivalent and no different fron ariel sharon. soleimani a sectarian, genocidal devil who murdered so many hundreds of thousands will meet his due punishment in the hereafter.


Your zionist dog-president sisi-boy whose head looks like "a bean" will dream about having the courage of General Suleimani.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Your zionist dog-president sisi-boy whose heads looks like "a bean" will dream about having the courage of General Suleimani.


The courage to kill unarmed innocents by the tons...
He died by the same tactics he used on civilians in Syria... 
What an Irony... Humiliated by his own actions...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

HannibalBarca said:


> The courage to kill unarmed innocents by the tons...


isis/hts-civilians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Your zionist dog-president sisi-boy whose heads looks like "a bean" will dream about having the courage of General Suleimani.


His name describes himself better than anything...
Sisi puhahhahahaha...
Sisi boy..come on boy !
Sisi the little puppy of Israel...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> isis/hts-civilians


Yeah... Seems 500k Death in Syria was made of ISIS/HTS...
Take that propaganda that yourself don't even believe in and find another moron that is willing to swallow it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Mr.NiceGuy said:


> His name describes himself better than anything...
> Sisi puhahhahahaha...
> Sisi boy..come on boy !
> Sisi the little puppy of Israel...


hahaha hopefully Turkey will slap this sisi-gayboy soon if he decides to get involed to much in libya.



HannibalBarca said:


> Yeah... Seems 500k Death in Syria was made of ISIS/HTS...
> Take that propaganda that yourself don't even believe in find another moron that is willing to swallow it...


half of them syrian army...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TNT

The very fact that he was hit in iraq shows he is involved in iraq. He was with the PMU units who first attacked US bases and then american embassy. 
The US just reminded iran of its place and the US capability. Lets see if iran will now drown a US aircraft carrier as they usually claim. 
By the way killing a country's top general is an act of war and embarrassing for the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> hahaha hopefully Turkey will slap this sisi-gayboy soon if he decides to get involed to much in libya.
> 
> 
> half of them syrian army...


Iran is with Haftar...


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

HannibalBarca said:


> Iran is with Haftar...


Iran has no role in Libya (neutral).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

Pakistan should keep out of this. 
Neither Iran or US are Pakistan's friend. Chahbahar port , uzair baloch , kalbushan yadav and the deceased Solemani's threat to Pakistan is something most Pakistanis are aware of.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hussain0216

Beny Karachun said:


> The end result is still a defeat for Iran.



Probably not

Iran isn't a 30 million unarmed Afg or Iraq

It's 80 million population and relatively well armed

It's air force admittedly is very limited but through its own efforts it has built it's navy, army and missile power to create enough deterrence

If there are thousands of U.S troops in Afghanistan then they should become a target henceforth as well as U.S military and other targets in Iraq or Syria, through proxies and forces like the Taliban

Main U.S naval base in mid East is also well within strike range

*It's not that Iran won't get hit, but it can hit back with alot of force against alot of targets

It's why they haven't declared war on Iran, even this brazen assassination is calculated that Iran just like the U.S wouldn't want war
Otherwise when Iran knocked our a 200 million dollar drone in June the U.S would have attacked*



Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> Alhamdulilah, the world is finaly free of qassem soleimani, who is equivalent and no different fron ariel sharon. soleimani a sectarian, genocidal devil who murdered so many hundreds of thousands will meet his due punishment in the hereafter.



You say this with a U.S stooge Sisi in power

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakpride00090

hussain0216 said:


> Probably not
> 
> Iran isn't a 30 million unarmed Afg or Iraq
> 
> It's 80 million population and relatively well armed
> 
> It's air force admittedly is very limited but through its own efforts it has built it's navy, army and missile power to create enough deterrence
> 
> If there are thousands of U.S troops in Afghanistan then they should become a target henceforth as well as U.S military and other targets in Iraq or Syria, through proxies and forces like the Taliban
> 
> Main U.S naval base in mid East is also well within strike range
> 
> *It's not that Iran won't get hit, but it can hit back with alot of force against alot of targets
> 
> It's why they haven't declared war on Iran, even this brazen assassination is calculated that Iran just like the U.S wouldn't want war
> Otherwise when Iran knocked our a 200 million dollar drone in June the U.S would have attacked*
> 
> 
> 
> You say this with a U.S stooge Sisi in power




I am not an Iran supporter , nor its hater but unlike Arabs and to some extent Pakistanis, it does not lick the boots of west.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

hussain0216 said:


> Probably not
> 
> Iran isn't a 30 million unarmed Afg or Iraq
> 
> It's 80 million population and relatively well armed
> 
> It's air force admittedly is very limited but through its own efforts it has built it's navy, army and missile power to create enough deterrence
> 
> If there are thousands of U.S troops in Afghanistan then they should become a target henceforth as well as U.S military and other targets in Iraq or Syria, through proxies and forces like the Taliban
> 
> Main U.S naval base in mid East is also well within strike range
> 
> *It's not that Iran won't get hit, but it can hit back with alot of force against alot of targets
> 
> It's why they haven't declared war on Iran, even this brazen assassination is calculated that Iran just like the U.S wouldn't want war
> Otherwise when Iran knocked our a 200 million dollar drone in June the U.S would have attacked*
> 
> 
> 
> You say this with a U.S stooge Sisi in power



Without Air Superiority or the capability to stop it, Iran has zero chance.


----------



## maximuswarrior

pakpride00090 said:


> Pakistan should keep out of this.
> Neither Iran or US are Pakistan's friend. Chahbahar port , uzair baloch , kalbushan yadav and the deceased Solemani's threat to Pakistan is something most Pakistanis are aware of.



Whilst this is true we are going to be affected by this proxy war. Pakistan will have to make a choice. Pakistan needs to stand with Iran.

This attack by the US has now opened the doors for a full fledged conflict which is likely to reach our shores.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

hussain0216 said:


> Probably not
> 
> Iran isn't a 30 million unarmed Afg or Iraq
> 
> It's 80 million population and relatively well armed
> 
> It's air force admittedly is very limited but through its own efforts it has built it's navy, army and missile power to create enough deterrence
> 
> If there are thousands of U.S troops in Afghanistan then they should become a target henceforth as well as U.S military and other targets in Iraq or Syria, through proxies and forces like the Taliban
> 
> Main U.S naval base in mid East is also well within strike range
> 
> *It's not that Iran won't get hit, but it can hit back with alot of force against alot of targets
> 
> It's why they haven't declared war on Iran, even this brazen assassination is calculated that Iran just like the U.S wouldn't want war
> Otherwise when Iran knocked our a 200 million dollar drone in June the U.S would have attacked*
> 
> 
> 
> You say this with a U.S stooge Sisi in power


Attack Israel in return if u have balls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

pakpride00090 said:


> I am not an Iran supporter , nor its hater but unlike Arabs and to some extent Pakistanis, it does not lick the boots of west.



To it's credit and honour

*It's why Arabs have lost so much respect across the world

Even with oil, money, control of a major faiths holy places
The Arabs just seem like dickless bootlickers
With their resources they should be a military and financial superpower leading the Muslim world and pulling in all Muslim countries under its umbrella
*
Instead look at the Arabs, siding with enemies, eager for destruction in Muslim world
Playing spoiler when Muslim countries try to form organisations lest Arab privilege be effected

*It's not hatred of Arabs that anti Arab feelings are spreading, it's disappointment of Arab behaviour*



ARMalik said:


> Without Air Superiority or the capability to stop it, Iran has zero chance.



True, Iran's lack of AF is it's biggest hurdle but it still has the ability through other means to attack and destroy multiple targets and it's size is a deterrent to any invasion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kuge

hussain0216 said:


> To it's credit and honour
> 
> *It's why Arabs have lost so much respect across the world
> 
> Even with oil, money, control of a major faiths holy places
> The Arabs just seem like dickless bootlickers
> With their resources they should be a military and financial superpower leading the Muslim world and pulling in all Muslim countries under its umbrella
> *
> Instead look at the Arabs, siding with enemies, eager for destruction in Muslim world
> Playing spoiler when Muslim countries try to form organisations lest Arab privilege be effected
> 
> *It's not hatred of Arabs that anti Arab feelings are spreading, it's disappointment of Arab behaviour*
> 
> 
> 
> True, Iran's lack of AF is it's biggest hurdle but it still has the ability through other means to attack and destroy multiple targets and it's size is a deterrent to any invasion


the bible prophesied about Sheba & Dedan will be with the kings of the south(the forces in arabia) to defend israel...it is fate


----------



## FedererExpress

HannibalBarca said:


> Well... when you think you are intouchable... Ppl tend to be careless...



He got overconfident and let his guard down because he thought he was untouchable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Beny Karachun said:


> Ahahahhahahah well Iran just got f*cked and cucked I'm waiting for their response


In case of war, you can say good bye to your arse too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

FedererExpress said:


> He got overconfident and let his guard down because he thought he was untouchable.



US didn't try to strike him iin the past years, it's a sudden change and escalation that they decide to do this.

Muhandis was in Iraq all the time and he's a major figure as well. Previously the US ignored the PMU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213093569684221953

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213064316158717957

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213050405346783233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213054368192307200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Well some of my Country men have very little memories and tend to forget things Very Quickly and want to side with Iran.
Let me jog up your memory a little.

































Stay the **** out of it let yanks arabs and persians kill each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Beny Karachun

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> In case of war, you can say good bye to your arse too.


Nah we will be fine.



hussain0216 said:


> Probably not
> 
> Iran isn't a 30 million unarmed Afg or Iraq
> 
> It's 80 million population and relatively well armed
> 
> It's air force admittedly is very limited but through its own efforts it has built it's navy, army and missile power to create enough deterrence
> 
> If there are thousands of U.S troops in Afghanistan then they should become a target henceforth as well as U.S military and other targets in Iraq or Syria, through proxies and forces like the Taliban
> 
> Main U.S naval base in mid East is also well within strike range
> 
> *It's not that Iran won't get hit, but it can hit back with alot of force against alot of targets
> 
> It's why they haven't declared war on Iran, even this brazen assassination is calculated that Iran just like the U.S wouldn't want war
> Otherwise when Iran knocked our a 200 million dollar drone in June the U.S would have attacked*
> 
> 
> 
> You say this with a U.S stooge Sisi in power


With all of your glory the US still killed the 2nd most important man in Iran along with other high commanders


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Beny Karachun said:


> Nah we will be fine.



In case of annihilation im sure Iran will take you down with them.

They cant reach US, but US bases and israel are in their range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Beny Karachun said:


> Nah we will be fine.
> 
> 
> With all of your glory the US still killed the 2nd most important man in Iran along with other high commanders


----------



## Beny Karachun

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> In case of annihilation im sure Iran will take you down with them.
> 
> They cant reach US, but US bases and israel are in their range.


You overestimate Iran's abillities. Sure Iranian missiles might cause some fear, but generally speaking, conventional weapons won't be able to do much, much less destroy Israel.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Beny Karachun said:


> You overestimate Iran's abillities. Sure Iranian missiles might cause some fear, but generally speaking, conventional weapons won't be able to do much, much less destroy Israel.


Even if they launched 50+ rockets at your cities and they hit, you are done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

raptor22 said:


>


That's a lot of talk comimg from someone with a dead general.

Besides, he was correct, nothing is left from this building today.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Even if they launched 50+ rockets at your cities and they hit, you are done.


If that's so easy, why haven't you done it yet?


----------



## Kastor

500 said:


> Coward butcher of Syrian children eliminated.


Ha, a coward? In the whole of Israel you don't have one brave soldier that can be good enough to kiss the feet of this man. The whole of history hates your people...why? Shakespeare, Charles Dickens, Henry Ford, Walt Disney....I can go on all day. so many, not ordinary men but extraordinary men hate you, why do you think that is? 
Trust me this act will strengthen Iran and weaken the U.S. hold in the middle east......time will tell who is right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

raptor22 said:


>


Iraqis are celebrating...
The World is celebrating...
Iran has two options... Fight back or Accept it...

The First option is de facto your End... and the Second is also de facto your End...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beny Karachun

Kastor said:


> Ha, a coward? In the whole of Israel you don't have one brave soldier that can be good enough to kiss the feet of this man. The whole of history hates your people...why? Shakespeare, Charles Dickens, Henry Ford, Walt Disney....I can go on all day. so many, not ordinary men but extraordinary men hate you, why do you think that is?
> Trust me this act will strengthen Iran and weaken the U.S. hold in the middle east......time will tell who is right.


That's too bad because that brave man was lying in pieces and could only have been identified by his ring up until a few hours ago.


----------



## Pandora

obj 705A said:


> imagine if Imran Khan would send his top military commander to another country, and the next day he would get assasinated & Modi would say "ha in your face, we killed him", this is what just happened between Iran & the US.
> those who think this was not an American declaration of war are the real idiots, it's not about whether Iran has the capacity for war or not, but it's about whether the US has the capacity for that, the US has it & they already declared it.



Iran will give a proportionate response but not some damn war. As for my country we have built our Military purely for defense against Indian aggression we have no grand designs against any other country unlike Iran so don't compare apples and oranges. They leave us alone and we leave them alone so we are happy with status quo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Iran should kill israelis by a massive barrage of missiles or by a martyrdom seeking operation abroad like the holy burgas attack.


HannibalBarca said:


> Iraqis are celebrating...
> The World is celebrating...
> Iran has two options... Fight back or Accept it...
> 
> The First option is de facto your End... and the Second is also de facto your End...


Fight back at the right moment, right place. Goal will remain kicking these savages out of Iraq and Syria and Afghanistan. Our neighbouring countries shall not host terrorist forces except few puppets in persian gulf with whom we will deal later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Comedy of the year goes to:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FedererExpress

Arabizer said:


> US didn't try to strike him iin the past years, it's a sudden change and escalation that they decide to do this.
> 
> Muhandis was in Iraq all the time and he's a major figure as well. Previously the US ignored the PMU



Things change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Iran should kill israelis by a massive barrage of missiles or by a martyrdom seeking operation abroad like the holy burgas attack.
> 
> Fight back at the right moment, right place. Goal will remain kicking these savages out of Iraq and Syria and Afghanistan. Our neighbouring countries shall not host terrorist forces except few puppets in persian gulf with whom we will deal later.



The Iraqis aren't with you and you know it.
Iraqis aren't with the US either but as of now... Iran and whatever look like them is on Top for now...

Fighting back is not a good option for Iran survival... and waiting too long to answer back is neither good for Iranian "Allies" and "Influence".


----------



## Beny Karachun

Pandora said:


> Iran will give a proportionate response but not some damn war. As for my country we have built our Military purely for defense against Indian aggression we have no grand designs against any other country unlike Iran so don't compare apples and oranges. They leave us alone and we leave them alone so we are happy with status quo.


You don't understand, a proportionate response to his death is massive, and it would surely lead to a war. Even a minor response probably would, currently Mt Hermon is closed and the Israeli army is concentrating forces in the north, you could only imagine what the US does.



500 said:


> Comedy of the year goes to:
> 
> View attachment 597550


Lmao that makes it so much better


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Beny Karachun said:


> That's a lot of talk comimg from someone with a dead general.
> 
> Besides, he was correct, nothing is left from this building today.
> 
> 
> If that's so easy, why haven't you done it yet?


Because you are our enemy so to speak.

If you were our enemy and had beef with us. You would cease to exist.

You are the size of our of our metropolitans.



500 said:


> Comedy of the year goes to:
> 
> View attachment 597550


Unverified account?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Beny Karachun said:


> That's a lot of talk comimg from someone with a dead general.
> 
> Besides, he was correct, nothing is left from this building today.
> 
> 
> If that's so easy, why haven't you done it yet?


That's the prophet that were killed due to his right words by ....... .


HannibalBarca said:


> Iraqis are celebrating...
> The World is celebrating...
> Iran has two options... Fight back or Accept it...
> 
> The First option is de facto your End... and the Second is also de facto your End...


We celebrate it too & there's a reason why the isis caliphate thrived in Iraq and Syria ....& End of all is in the hands of God if your God is in white house then pray in that direction ...
You guys have no idea of Iran.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Official Iraqi Ministry of Defense mourning the death of Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis and other members of PMU killed in last night's drone strike by US*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Let me remind my fellow Pakistanis that this chap was hurling threat to our beloved Pakistan not long ago. Highly delusional Persian running high on dreams of Persian empire. 

It's the case of two evils trying to undo each other. We got no part in it. We just have to be careful that our border with Iran is secure, dont want to get caught off guard like we did when Afghanistan was occupied in post 9/11.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beny Karachun

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Because you are our enemy so to speak.
> 
> If you were our enemy and had beef with us. You would cease to exist.
> 
> You are the size of our of our metropolitans.
> 
> 
> Unverified account?


Whatever rows your boat


----------



## Pandora

Beny Karachun said:


> You don't understand, a proportionate response to his death is massive, and it would surely lead to a war. Even a minor response probably would, currently Mt Hermon is closed and the Israeli army is concentrating forces in the north, you could only imagine what the US does.
> 
> 
> Lmao that makes it so much better



Iran has lot of proxies which can give them cover of deniability as a direct attack is just suicidal. They used houthis to launch attack on saudi facilities and got away with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

raptor22 said:


> That's the prophet that were killed due to his right words by ....... .
> 
> We celebrate it too & there's a reason why the isis caliphate thrived in Iraq and Syria ....& End of all is in the hands of God if your God is in white house then pray in that direction ...
> You guys have no idea of Iran.



It's your chance to prove the world that Iran has a Word and fulfill it...
The world is waiting for :
"Death To Israel"
and
"Death To America"

Many may see this as an opportunity for Iran to prove herself...
So if you wish... let us see... What Iran is made of...
Because to this day... the Only ones Iranians killed were "Muslims" around the region...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213078681750573056


----------



## dBSPL

Presumably Russia is currently reviewing the security circle of its Syrian governor Assad.



HannibalBarca said:


> It's your chance to prove the world that Iran has a Word and fulfill it...
> The world is waiting for :
> "Death To Israel"
> and
> "Death To America"
> 
> Many may see this as an opportunity for Iran to prove herself...
> So if you wish... let us see... What Iran is made of...
> Because to this day... the Only ones Iranians killed were "Muslims" around the region...


The wolf trap is set. Ypg/Pkk terrorists will turn to Iran's mainland and/or priorities in the US service as cannon fodder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

Pandora said:


> Iran has lot of proxies which can give them cover of deniability as a direct attack is just suicidal. They used houthis to launch attack on saudi facilities and got away with it.


You tried that and Israel directly attacked Iranian assets. You think you're fooling anyone by attacking using proxies?


----------



## Pandora

Beny Karachun said:


> You tried that and Israel directly attacked Iranian assets. You think you're fooling anyone by attacking using proxies?


What do you mean you? I am not from Iran and i dont give a rats *** about any other country than my own. You all can kill each other to your heart's content for all i care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Alternatiiv said:


> 1. Political engineering.
> 2. The bad role in Afghan war.
> 3. Dictatorship.
> 4. Brutal powered crackdowns to suppress voices and human rights at times.
> 5. Support to armed militias on western border at one point in time, you know this is true.


Our role in the Afghan war was justified in terms of protecting our national interests at the time - yes, over time the blowback was severe, but the country got involved in Afghanistan for the right reasons. Hell, Pakistan's involvement in Afghanistan was far more justified than the US involvement in Iraq (lies about Iraqi WMD's).

Most of these things occurred in the past, and most of the really egregious crackdowns on human rights and suppression of voices go all the way back to the Zia era. Musharraf in fact is the reason Pakistan has such a vibrant and open media today, a step none of the major political parties (the PPP & PMLN) wanted to take. So no, I don't see ANY justification for the calls for sanctions and/or military strikes on Pakistan made by Liberandus like Hussain Haqqani, Bukhari, Sirmed and company. They are filthy, poisonous snakes that the West loves feting because they feed them anti-Pakistan BS that ties in neatly with the US desire to boost Indian hegemony in the region as a counter to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beny Karachun

Pandora said:


> What do you mean you? I am not from Iran and i dont give a rats *** about any other country than my own. You all can kill each other to your heart's content for all i care.


I'm using my phone I can't see flags. Iran tried proxies and we hit Iranian soldiers. Iran is not fooling anyone.


----------



## Riea

It's like shah of Khwarezmia killing mongolians envoys In 1200s. I think Americans have just opened the gates of hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.

Riea said:


> It's like shah of Khwarezmia killing mongolians envoys In 1200s. I think Americans have just opened the gates of hell.



Iranians have a long history of killing envoys and attacking embassies - from Khusro Pervez to mongolians to Iranian revolution embassy seize to embassy attacks in Thailand, Pakistan etc to now Iraq..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Valar. said:


> Iranians have a long history of killing envoys and attacking embassies - from Khusro Pervez to mongolians to Iranian revolution embassy seize to embassy attacks in Thailand, Pakistan etc to now Iraq..


khusro story is fake.
khwarezmians were turkic, not Iranian
US embassy siege: no one was killed. 
US killed millions and genocided native americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

striver44 said:


> go back take your matresss LOL @Shapur Zol Aktaf



You should calm down. Never seen such a hateful Indonesian before.


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213110099566354433


----------



## Hack-Hook

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Attack Israel in return if u have balls


Why Israel ? Did they made the attack ? No the target will be USA not israel .


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hack-Hook said:


> Why Israel ? Did they made the attack ? No the target will be USA not israel .


What target? Kidnapping US citizens? Assassinating a no name diplomat somewhere? stage another "Protest" as some Embassy in Lebanon via Hezbollah? Strike a US Base?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Qassem Soleimani's assassination marks the beginning of the end of US presence in Iraq - Kataib Hezbollah*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Well some of my Country men have very little memories and tend to forget things Very Quickly and want to side with Iran.
> Let me jog up your memory a little.
> View attachment 597539
> View attachment 597540
> View attachment 597539
> View attachment 597540
> View attachment 597544
> View attachment 597545
> View attachment 597546
> View attachment 597547
> View attachment 597548
> View attachment 597549
> 
> 
> Stay the **** out of it let yanks arabs and persians kill each other.




Indeed. Pakistanis do have short memory.

Yes, let the Persians, Arabs, yanks and the Zionists kill each other. Once they are done, we will then move in. We just have to tightly seal our borders.


----------



## Kastor

HannibalBarca said:


> Iraqis are celebrating...
> The World is celebrating...
> Iran has two options... Fight back or Accept it...
> 
> The First option is de facto your End... and the Second is also de facto your End...


Ahhh...go f*vk yourself, you've been spewing the end of Iran for as long as I've been a member here, nothing has happened and nothing will....Iran is too strong for you Arab puppets. Iran is also too strong for Israel, that's why all of you are running to Papa USA to save you. News Flash...they can't save you either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

@Arabizer 

You should begin to Arabize Arabs before you go internationally. Iraq is like wilayat Iran....

They are using Iraq as testbed for ther proxy war and you can do nothing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kastor said:


> Ahhh...go f*vk yourself, you've been spewing the end of Iran for as long as I've been a member here, nothing has happened and nothing will....Iran is too strong for you Arab puppets. Iran is also too strong for Israel, that's why all of you are running to Papa USA to save you. News Flash...they can't save you either.


Then prove your strength... Retaliate toward those you took as enemies in the region... whatever it's Israel, the US or any other of their Allies...
Go... be a man of your words...

We both now... Iran could be in its last breath... Ofc Iranians aren't going anywhere... neither their Identity or Culture... But the topic is the "regime"... That took a role of "Revolutionaries"/"Hero" of the Muslim cause...and yet TO THIS DAY... did nothing but kill Other Muslims in the dozens and dozens of thousands...

The irony coming from someone living in the US...


----------



## graphican

Haris Ali2140 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213078681750573056



USA is trying to appease Iran that they are a good negotiator so they should negotiate USA out of this situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

HannibalBarca said:


> Then prove your strength... Retaliate toward those you took as enemies in the region... whatever it's Israel, the US or any other of their Allies...
> Go... be a man of your words...


That is the logic of a stupid man. That’s why you got whooped by Israel so many times. You are unable to control your emotions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

HannibalBarca said:


> What target? Kidnapping US citizens? Assassinating a no name diplomat somewhere? stage another "Protest" as some Embassy in Lebanon via Hezbollah? Strike a US Base?


Just look at how many USA interest is around us . imagination is the limit .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Well some of my Country men have very little memories and tend to forget things Very Quickly and want to side with Iran.
> Let me jog up your memory a little.
> 
> Stay the **** out of it let yanks arabs and persians kill each other.


This isn't about whether the Iranians are pro-Pakistan or not, it is about the fact that a US military escalation with Iran has the potential for severe blowback on Pakistan given we're an Iranian neighbor. The Iranians are very likely to use their proxies in Pakistan (and elsewhere in the region) to attack US interests. And even if attacks on US interests in Pakistan are traced back to Iran, the negative fall out on Pakistan will still be significant and reverse all the gains Pakistan has made in terms of attracting tourists and foreign investors. Any escalation in conflict will likely also impact oil prices significantly which will also in turn have a significant negative impact on a Pakistani economy still struggling to balance itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## American Pakistani

obj 705A said:


> imagine if Imran Khan would send his top military commander to another country, and the next day he would get assasinated & Modi would say "ha in your face, we killed him", this is what just happened between Iran & the US.
> those who think this was not an American declaration of war are the real idiots, it's not about wether Iran has the capacity for war or not, but it's about wether the US has the capacity for that, the US has it & they already declared it.



Pakistani general Musharraf stayed inside Indian occupied Kashmir during an ongoing skirmish /mini war for an entire night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dante80

graphican said:


> USA is trying to appease Iran that they are a good negotiator so they should negotiate USA out of this situation.



The gist of the tweet is different though. Trump is saying that Iran fooled Obama via negotiations but is also a failure whenever push came to shove. It is a direct threat to not escalate, not a veiled attempt at negotiation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Sina-1 said:


> That is the logic of a stupid man. That’s why you got whooped by Israel so many times. You are unable to control your emotions.


I was just putting his "Grandeur" in front of his eyes... 
Ofc emotional answers are stupid...



Hack-Hook said:


> Just look at how many USA interest is around us . imagination is the limit .


But "Actions" is your limit...


----------



## LeGenD

Great Janjua said:


> America has lost every war it has initiated overseas be it the vietnamese conflict Afghanistan and middle east only reason why Americans still celebrate their invasion off sovereign nations is killing their local population nothing more


What is your criteria of victory in a war? _Fulfillment of military and/or political objectives_ is a reasonable criteria, and US have done well in this aspect. 

Nevertheless, war(s) are destructive political developments in general, and can have unforeseen cascading effects - blurring notions of _victory_ and _defeat_ for distant observers. Few countries can barely afford warfare in modern times, let alone achieve victory in one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Oublious said:


> @Arabizer
> 
> You should begin to Arabize Arabs before you go internationally. Iraq is like wilayat Iran....
> 
> They are using Iraq as testbed for ther proxy war and you can do nothing...



Iraq especially our government needs severe arabization. Our government had executed many ba'ath era generals which itself is illegal

Kurdish ministers everywhere spreading their cancer. It is understanding why so many of them joined Isis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Riea said:


> It's like shah of Khwarezmia killing mongolians envoys In 1200s. I think Americans have just opened the gates of hell.



lol it's more like a thirsty indian molesting a tourist. There will be no consequences


----------



## Draco.IMF

I was shoked, heartbroken and sad as I saw the news on twitter, I was awake as it happened

I had deepest respect for him, the strategic mastermind who was standing bravely against the zionist cancer in the middle east.

Rest in peace hero, your death is the beginning of theyr end

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## graphican

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213103431868661760

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tigers

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

graphican said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213103431868661760


People have been hyping up the consequences so much, hope it will live up to its hype


----------



## Enigma SIG

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> This isn't about whether the Iranians are pro-Pakistan or not, it is about the fact that a US military escalation with Iran has the potential for severe blowback on Pakistan given we're an Iranian neighbor. The Iranians are very likely to use their proxies in Pakistan (and elsewhere in the region) to attack US interests. And even if attacks on US interests in Pakistan are traced back to Iran, the negative fall out on Pakistan will still be significant and reverse all the gains Pakistan has made in terms of attracting tourists and foreign investors. Any escalation in conflict will likely also impact oil prices significantly which will also in turn have a significant negative impact on a Pakistani economy still struggling to balance itself.


The wider picture which everyone is missing is that the target was and still is CPEC. By getting Iran into a mess, they sabotage CPEC (wider mission is containing China's threat).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

mangekyousharingan said:


> People have been hyping up the consequences so much, hope it will live up to its hype



Whatever are the consequences for USA, the move has united Iran and like in Kashmir, everyone has seen a direction to follow. Not a good news for USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Iran's Supreme National Security Council threatens the United States with a harsh response*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Defense Reader

Imran Khan said:


> *i am failed to understand why Pakistanis are getting crazy or happy here . sulemani was not our brother nor USA is our uncle . we better calm and have nothing to do with this mess . remember those will survive whom have not taken any side .*


Sir in Pakistan more then Pakistani, irani and Saudi lives...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Great Janjua said:


> Saddam was only removed because Propaganda by west that he will massacre shias and ofcourse nuclear weapons were used as a right off action this led to revolution and yet again European countries provided the USA with support logistics and firepower add the local false agenda and you have Saddam removed it's not hard to defeat the American false bravado when they are on their own


You got this entirely wrong. British troops stopped at Basra whereas American troops proceeded to topple Saddam regime in a span of only 21 days all by themselves.

Much of modern-era Europe is not strong without American NATO; even nuclear capability of both European military heavyweights UK and France is imported from US.

US helped much of Europe overcome occupation of German Nazi regime in WW2 and created NATO to keep USSR at bay in later years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante80

LeGenD said:


> even nuclear capability of both European military heavyweights UK and France is imported from US.



A slight correction. France has a pretty unique nuclear program, although it is true that the United States provided technical assistance to the French program in the early 1970s through the 1980s. France was already a nuclear power by then. Both means of delivery and warheads are indigenous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Defense Reader said:


> Sir in Pakistan more then Pakistani, irani and Saudi lives...


if there was no strong army they have been destroyed pakistan since long time ago . pakistani forces are blessing to this country . can someone imagune 5000 us troops / shia sunni kurd groups /alqaida / ISIS / and Iranian generals / on iraqi soil at saddam era ? even he was bad guy he was blessing for iraq .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

HannibalBarca said:


> It's your chance to prove the world that Iran has a Word and fulfill it...
> The world is waiting for :
> "Death To Israel"
> and
> "Death To America"
> 
> Many may see this as an opportunity for Iran to prove herself...
> So if you wish... let us see... What Iran is made of...
> Because to this day... the Only ones Iranians killed were "Muslims" around the region...


Regional Scums have been licking trump & bibi asses for a long time what's Arab words for that? seeing their lands have been bombed, occupied? nothing .... you guys has already sold out yourselves and now teaming up with your enemies .. well Man ignorant and space have no end doubting the later ...the Q is has anyone dared to do the same to Iran? no ... when these 2 terrorists are behind such a terrorism and you cheer it then that means the targets has hurt them badly, new Quds forces commander has already introduced and he continue Sardar path from where he left ...
On opportunity to prove death to america, actually we had while ago when 38 american personals were on board next to mq-4 and we decided not to spill their bloods ,while we could, by targeting the drone next to them ... on the contrary barbar nations would occupy, create terrorists support them and by undermining their sovereignty kill people cowardly at night and idiots would support them .. so wait to see Iran's response ... but we are not moved by your words or we don't make decision to prove anything to anyone but base on our national interests and security ...


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Kastor

By this action, Iran will see that the escalations become too costly, this will effectively end US occupation in Iraq in the near future, they will also see action in Syria.....and the Gulf. This will cost them billions, oil prices will start to rise just as the world economy is losing steam......magnify that cost by a factor of 100 if not more, then you will see the cost of this man's life.......we will see if they get any ROI for this action soon enough. As I said before, it seems the entire U.S. gov is being runned by fools and Zionists. At least some young officer or analyst will get to write a nice dissertation how the U.S. fucked up yet again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## graphican

Just watched a biased report from Aljazeera, when Iranian representative was speaking, they switched the video to repeated video loop. 

Its shame to find media playing dirty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## merzifonlu

Riea said:


> It's like shah of Khwarezmia killing mongolians envoys In 1200s. I think Americans have just opened the gates of hell.



Nope. Iran has no move.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black_cats

Can Iran really retaliate against USA? I am hearing USA has a plan to target Iranian refineries if Iran tries to attack USA targets which will cripple it's economy.


----------



## Elvin

This is truly an escalation, however what does Iran expect will happen if it attacks US interests and personnel in the Middle East? It will get a response, and perhaps this could be a prelude for future bombing campaigns of Iran. This can get messy really fast if cooler heads don't prevail. On another note, I am still confused as to why Iran wants to control the ME? Is the benefit of controlling Shia militias in Iraq worth the cost? What does that bring Iran? What does Assad bring Iran? I really don't know why Iran is actively engaging in wars across the ME, I just don't see the benefit apart from an ego boost. Iran is massive, focus on your country and your people and stop wasting lives and treasure across the ME for nothing. 

Storming embassies, fueling religious divide in Iraq which has already seen too much bloodshed, and covert efforts from Lebanon to India. What for? 

Not to say the US is an angel, far from it and I don't support US foreign policy in the region and many other areas of the world. However, the US will come and go with time, but you're going to remain there so why not use time on your side, soft power, good neighborly relations and live a happy good peaceful life. However, the hubris is real and a clashes will continue. Poor people.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Trump sounds frustrated:
*The United States has paid Iraq Billions of Dollars a year, for many years. That is on top of all else we have done for them.* The people of Iraq don’t want to be dominated & controlled by Iran, but ultimately, that is their choice. *Over the last 15 years, Iran has gained more....*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

I miss Haj Qasem already

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Black_cats said:


> Can Iran really retaliate against USA? I am hearing USA has a plan to target Iranian refineries if Iran tries to attack USA targets which will cripple it's economy.



No one can block an angry motivated Nation.

USA may have plans against Iran but its large-footprint in the region is a liability for itself and an opportunity for its enemy. Somehow I find Afghanistan will receive the first impact as it is a bordering country and American position is significantly weak there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

@Shapur Zol Aktaf what do you think is the best response?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

I was shocked but it was coming.americans already given hint to Irani intelligence.i remember that Israel wanted to Target him but Americans provided Intel to iranis.it was clear hint.this is failure of Irani intelligence.i have said that many times that America can do whatever they want and they showed it.america is listening to it's favorite countries and saudia,israel are behind this murder.
This will escalate further and pakistan is also in deep trouble.support to Iran,no support or even neutral is bad for pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aamirzs

I stronger believe the time is right for Iran to go nuclear, they have nothing to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Arabizer said:


> Iraq especially our government needs severe arabization. Our government had executed many ba'ath era generals which itself is illegal
> 
> Kurdish ministers everywhere spreading their cancer. It is understanding why so many of them joined Isis.




faking secterian war, i hope in my lifetime i will see peace in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Satan just keep feeding the Mullah.

It is a vicious circle of oppression and tyranny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

dani92 said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf what do you think is the best response?



Iraq needs to not become the battleground between Iran and the US. They can fight each other elsewhere or directly if they wish. 

We don't need a repeat of 2007, anyone here who will complain about this go blow up your family and come back. Do your sacrifice

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dBSPL

aamirzs said:


> I stronger believe the time is right for Iran to go nuclear, they have nothing to lose.


Iran's re-entering to this path will create another legitimate reason for Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213115600173780993

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

dBSPL said:


> Iran's re-entering to this path will create another legitimate reason for Turkey.


And KSA...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

dani92 said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf what do you think is the best response?



Don't mean to chime in uninvited but in my opinion Iran's best course of action is the leave the JCPOA and possibly the NPT as well. 

Negotiating any sort of deal with the United States under this administration will be tantamount to a full surrender without even firing a shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

HannibalBarca said:


> And KSA...


No! Iran and turkey are independent entireties. Ksa is a vassal state to the colonizers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Defense Reader

Imran Khan said:


> if there was no strong army they have been destroyed pakistan since long time ago . pakistani forces are blessing to this country . can someone imagune 5000 us troops / shia sunni kurd groups /alqaida / ISIS / and Iranian generals / on iraqi soil at saddam era ? even he was bad guy he was blessing for iraq .


Sir there is always a price which people / nations pays for a major or huge benefits such as they stop intruders so we must never let down our men / army for politics.... All things only happens when Pakistan is there without Pakistan there is no thing...... "So jitna hai us par guzara karin" a message for my beloved Pakistani fellows


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213135569854877698Ayoutallah Haeri has issued a fatwa of : presence of american terrorists troops and their allies in Iraq is forbidden and demanded all resistance groups to be ready to kick out occupiers from Iraq ....



HannibalBarca said:


> And KSA...


well it depends on their masters american ... would they let them? for buying missile from China they had to asked permission ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

dani92 said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf what do you think is the best response?


I gave some examples, and the american analysts repeated my words (about targetting economical interests of US in the region). Even the reaction of Iran what was announced few minutes ago was exactly what I said word by word few hours ago to @HannibalBarca : Iran will act at the right moment and right place.

We should take in consideration the factors that after 8 months we can start to upgrade our airforce and the coming elections of US.

However I think Iran has a range of options:

First asking our Iraqi allies to expel American forces by law. If traitors in parliament reject passing such bill, we have to hit the traitors personally or their region (KRG for example)
If the legal way does not work, we can work together with Iraqi resistance to create an atmosphere of terror for anything that is American in Iraq, especially sabotage/damage of their companies like burning down their factories without claiming reponsiblity
Demanding the leave or forcing them to leave by violence together with our allies. For example: Americans could disappear and never be found again in Iraq. Where they rest in peace or how doesnt have to be filmed or announced or claimed, it coud be done in name of ISIS.
Possibly getting closer to Taliban/delivering them modern weapons to hit helicopters, tanks, but demanding that they use it only against US forces and not afghan forces etc.
Putting pressure on Afghan government by playing the refugee card and opening of taliban office in Iran if US does not leave Afghanistan in a given amount of time. Last resort would be opening embassy for taliban.
Delivering modern weapons to Ansarallah Yemen
Our agents searching for Israeli or American targets in Azerbayjan, UAE and the rest of the neighbouring countries. Important persons could suddenly disappear.
Sending weapons and forces te liberate idlib from HTS/Al-Qaeda terrorists.
Firing a mass barrage of missiles into Israel from either gaza or syria.

I think Iran will chose a number of these options.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

HannibalBarca said:


> And KSA...


I don't want to comment on KSA and trigger someones.

However, it seems to me both Iran and Turkey should have nuclear capability. This is what will ensure balance in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213135092266127361


dBSPL said:


> I don't want to comment on KSA and trigger someones.
> 
> However, it seems to me both Iran and Turkey should have nuclear capability. This is what will ensure balance in the region.


Balance is when each "side" weight the same... and you just gave "Weight" only to 2 of them ..


----------



## maverick1977

Iranian airforce is in bad shape.. what options do they have? any AIM54s active on F14s? only 26 left out of 80 purchaseD?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_Republic_of_Iran_Air_Force


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> This isn't about whether the Iranians are pro-Pakistan or not, it is about the fact that a US military escalation with Iran has the potential for severe blowback on Pakistan given we're an Iranian neighbor. The Iranians are very likely to use their proxies in Pakistan (and elsewhere in the region) to attack US interests. And even if attacks on US interests in Pakistan are traced back to Iran, the negative fall out on Pakistan will still be significant and reverse all the gains Pakistan has made in terms of attracting tourists and foreign investors. Any escalation in conflict will likely also impact oil prices significantly which will also in turn have a significant negative impact on a Pakistani economy still struggling to balance itself.


Mate my post was directed at people who want us to take sides because they think Tehran is our well wisher. Staying neutral is the best option we have because all other option are even worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

maverick1977 said:


> Iranian airforce is in bad shape.. what options do they have? any AIM54s active on F14s? only 26 left out of 80 purchaseD?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_Republic_of_Iran_Air_Force


What is left is either Directly attack US assets... or continue their asymmetrical war...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Tigers said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes!



The most balanced post in the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

raptor22 said:


> Ayoutallah Haeri



Who is he?



dBSPL said:


> I don't want to comment on KSA and trigger someones.
> 
> However, it seems to me both Iran and Turkey should have nuclear capability. This is what will ensure balance in the region.



They should first tell US to withdraw the nuclear warheads they have stored in Incirlik. That shit is a ticking time bomb.


----------



## dBSPL

mangekyousharingan said:


> Who is he?
> 
> 
> 
> They should first tell US to withdraw the nuclear warheads they have stored in Incirlik. That shit is a ticking time bomb.


Actually US wants to move these stock to Romania. But this may be possible under one condition. This has nothing to do with Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

dBSPL said:


> I don't want to comment on KSA and trigger someones.
> 
> However, it seems to me both Iran and Turkey should have nuclear capability. This is what will ensure balance in the region.


Don't compare us to them. This is the worst thing you can do to Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

mangekyousharingan said:


> Who is he?
> 
> 
> 
> They should first tell US to withdraw the nuclear warheads they have stored in Incirlik. That shit is a ticking time bomb.


سید کاظم حائری


















yankies made a big mistake ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

dBSPL said:


> Actually US wants to move these stock to Romania. But this may be possible under one condition. This has nothing to do with Iran.


Thats not what I meant. It can be used to blackmail Turkey in the future.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

mangekyousharingan said:


> Thats not what I meant. It can be used to blackmail Turkey in the future.



Turkey is with America, don't be fooled by Erdogan's speeches. That's just to win the general public, similar to Trump's speeches to win votes.

They're not going to act against the US or NATO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

raptor22 said:


> سید کاظم حائری



I had never heard of him before. Does he have many followers in Iraq?



Arabizer said:


> Turkey is with America, don't be fooled by Erdogan's speeches. That's just to win the general public, similar to Trump's speeches to win votes.
> 
> They're not going to act against the US or NATO



Maybe today, but who knows about tomorrow. I would not want a nuclear weapon that belongs to someone else in my home.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

mangekyousharingan said:


> I had never heard of him before. Does he have many followers in Iraq?



Minority of followers in the south of Iraq

Sistani is the big deal in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Arabizer said:


> Minority of followers in the south of Iraq
> 
> Sistani is the big deal in Iraq


What about Sadr?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

mangekyousharingan said:


> What about Sadr?



Big influence but he isn't a religious figure, he just happens to have a father who was a big religious figure which gave him value. His influence comes from the peace brigades armed group part of the PMU, which is quite big part of the PMU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Arabizer said:


> Turkey is with America, don't be fooled by Erdogan's speeches. That's just to win the general public, similar to Trump's speeches to win votes.
> 
> They're not going to act against the US or NATO





Why should we? War is between Iran and Amreecans and not Turks. We have our own war in Libya, good luck with Desert Storm 3...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zartosht

Somewhere in Damascus.... Bashar al Assad is smiling...

he now knows he can count on direct Iranian troop support to slaughter every single American terrorist out of Syria....

red lines have been crossed and the game has changed.... every single American monkey in the middle east now has a target on his head... generals, government officials influential Zionist "businessmen" parasites... nobody is off limits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

zartosht said:


> Somewhere in Damascus.... Bashar al Assad is smiling...
> 
> he now knows he can count on direct Iranian troop support to slaughter every single American terrorist out of Syria....
> 
> red lines have been crossed and the game has changed.... every single American monkey in the middle east now has a target on his head... generals, government officials influential Zionist "businessmen" parasites... nobody is off limits.


This is first time line was crossed to take out an high ranking official. It sends a very negative message overall. Let us see but more dark clouds on the horizon now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Arabizer said:


> Big influence but he isn't a religious figure, he just happens to have a father who was a big religious figure which gave him value. His influence comes from the peace brigades armed group part of the PMU, which is quite big part of the PMU.


I thought he was a religious figure. From what I remember, Saddams executioners were chanting Muqtadas name when they hanged him.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

mangekyousharingan said:


> I thought he was a religious figure. From what I remember, Saddams executioners were chanting Muqtadas name when they hanged him.



He was a lot more hardline back in those days and far more influential than people like Qais al Khazali, who used to work for Sadr as his spokesperson back in 2003-2006.

He was the more extreme, juior cleric back in those days whereas Sistani was senior and more calm, always urging for restraint whilst Sadr's Mahdi army was attacking Americans. Today he's calmed down and taken a more nationalistic approach with Khazali taking over the more extreme policy that Sadr used to have.

Sistani is a grand ayatollah, Sadr is not an ayatollah



Oublious said:


> Why should we? War is between Iran and Amreecans and not Turks. We have our own war in Libya, good luck with Desert Storm 3...



Because Erdogan and his followers thrive on the image lately that he is the bulwark against America in the region, as opposed to the GCC and Egypt.

Whilst Turkey is no different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

zartosht said:


> Somewhere in Damascus.... Bashar al Assad is smiling...
> 
> he now knows he can count on direct Iranian troop support to slaughter every single American terrorist out of Syria....
> 
> red lines have been crossed and the game has changed.... every single American monkey in the middle east now has a target on his head... generals, government officials influential Zionist "businessmen" parasites... nobody is off limits.


if that happen usa assas will see the aame faye as qasim suliemani . before usa leave .


----------



## mangekyo

Arabizer said:


> He was a lot more hardline back in those days and far more influential than people like Qais al Khazali, who used to work for Sadr as his spokesperson back in 2003-2006.
> 
> He was the more extreme, juior cleric back in those days whereas Sistani was senior and more calm, always urging for restraint whilst Sadr's Mahdi army was attacking Americans. Today he's calmed down and taken a more nationalistic approach with Khazali taking over the more extreme policy that Sadr used to have.
> 
> Sistani is a grand ayatollah, Sadr is not an ayatollah



It's probably only symbolic, but he has ordered reactivation of Mahdi army. What you are saying is the man who holds the power to out US from Iraq is Sistani?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

mangekyousharingan said:


> It's probably only symbolic, but he has ordered reactivation of Mahdi army. What you are saying is the man who holds the power to out US from Iraq is Sistani?


Just symbolic, he has to express anger


No it's the executive branch of the gov that can do that, and there's no prime minister at the moment


----------



## LeGenD

lamdacore said:


> Ok, here is the thing, I am a Sunni Muslim and a proud Pakistani. I am middle aged and do extensive research on subjects before claiming anything. Qasem Soleiman's killing has really made me upset. Everyone who thinks its a good riddance do not realise what a pain in the arse he was for the united states and their designs in the ME region. People conveniently forget the atrocities the US committed in their wars in Iraq and Afghanistan. Did you forget Abu Ghuraib for instance?
> 
> Any how, QS was powerful enough to tackle ISIS and had the backing of sovereign government in rolling back Wahhabi and US/Israeli unholy agenda. His killing is not going to stop this, that is certain and will briefly throw a spanner in the works because the opposing side is no longer well equipped to make a come back, it is highly unlikely.
> 
> Those who claim him to anti-Pakistan, I have read that statement, and he was simply conducting himself the way our ISPR does and was playing out his role to protect his borders and giving Pakistan the chance to fix it. Well guess what...he did not follow through with his threat. In case you are wondering, Pakistan Army does similar things. Remember the Peshawar School killings, our General went across to Afghanistan and gave a similar ultimatum for the Afghan government to take action or else we would be conducting hot pursuit into their territory. Compared to Iran, we have often, several times, followed through with our threat. Its politics...live with it.
> 
> Anyhow, the other thing is that now the US has absolutely thrown the region into unchartered territory. US citizen will be marked as legitimate targets. Iranian armed forces has been training for war with the US, the time has come to put everything they learned into practice. Expect massive attacks if this goes out of hand, which it most likely will. Expect Pakistan to form a side, and this time we better side with the Chinese, and Russians in helping Iran and break the US's economy just like what we did to the USSR.
> 
> Be prepared to live in a highly unstable neighborhood, an Iran that will be fighting for her survival and India that would be with aggressive posturing. Expect refugee flows coming in to Pakistan from both sides.


Are you serious? This is utterly juvenile take on events.

1. Pakistan has nothing to do with Iran and its proxy wars in the ME.

2. Declaring WAR on USA is absolutely stupid. Not long ago, Iranians were boasting about shooting down an American UAV and attacking a Saudi oil refinery; some were boasting about US not having in it to counter Iranian moves. Well, Trump administration is calling the shots now.

3. WAR does not break US economy, rather help it. Military Industrial Complex is an important component of American economy.

4. Assassination of top Iranian general wasn't an impulsive act. This show that US is absolutely prepared and willing to safeguard its interests across the board. In fact, Mike Pompeo have conveyed as much to Pakistani COAS as well.

Pakistan must stay away from this war no matter what. WE have too much on our plate already. Time to seal Iranian border.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

It was reckless and retarded move by United States.

But even more retarded move by the general to go into Iraq. Was he not aware that there are tons of his enemies? Who approved his visit ? There is an inside hand involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Damn! That's some hard news. A great soldier has fallen today.
> 
> Why am I not surprised a terrorist supporter like you would be cheering this. Did you cheer the Charlie Hebdo murders as well, terrorist?



Your great soldier likely had a direct hand in the killing of US military contractors and personnel in December and prior.

What's also funny is how China and Russia were acting tough in their cute little naval "exercise" with Iran just a few days ago, only to retreat to their lairs and tremble in fear when the US delivered well-earned justice yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alpha

zartosht said:


> Somewhere in Damascus.... Bashar al Assad is smiling...
> 
> he now knows he can count on direct Iranian troop support to slaughter every single American terrorist out of Syria....
> 
> red lines have been crossed and the game has changed.... every single American monkey in the middle east now has a target on his head... generals, government officials influential Zionist "businessmen" parasites... nobody is off limits.



Yes help Assad kill more children. Soleimani was doing the same for him and died like a dog today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VEVAK

All the morons under the delusion that Iranians by the majority want this government gone sure as hell got their answer today from all across Iran!!!!!! 


https://www.farsnews.com/tehran/new...سم-فرزندان-حیدر-کرار-وعده-انتقام-دادند-تصاویر

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

Retired Troll said:


> The region did not need this escalation.
> 
> It is a highly provocative and irresponsible act of murder by the United States.
> 
> Mr. Suleimani may have been a controversial figure but international norms are to be respected by everyone equally.
> 
> Nazi India threatens to annex her smaller neighbours but restraint is being shown by Pakistan to avert a greater human tragedy.
> 
> Highly deplorable act if i may term it as such by Trump.



If Mr. Soleimani had "respected everyone equally" as per your own standards instead of ordering attacks on US personnel, perhaps he wouldn't have been targeted.

Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind, as the saying goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Retired Troll said:


> i asked a question.
> 
> i do not know what PMU is. I deal in governments


PMU is formally part of Iraqi govt though.

You are trolling, but you are allowed to..



F-22Raptor said:


> Excellent news! The bottom line is if you continue to threaten and attack Americans, you will be steamrolled. Well done Trump.


dead US troops are on the and we both know it. if u dunno that thats guaranteed like our death, then wait for your education.



Malik Abdullah said:


> Great news if true. I'd say good riddance. Qasem soleimani and his filthy sectarian army is responsible for the suffering of millions of Syrian people.


but on another thread some days ago you said Iran and US were working together. If US and Iran were working together then why would US do this?

I made this point ^^ to prove AGAIN that US and Iran are not in the same camp, but sometimes they have similar interests or desired outcomes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

Rukarl said:


> proper retaliation would be testing nuclear weapon



The United States would not allow that to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

HannibalBarca said:


> PMU chairman Falih Alfayyadh was also arrested...


probably snitched on QS's location.



Ansu fati said:


> Well trump proved he’s a tough guy you shouldn’t be messing with!!!


Tough and stupid are 2 different things.


----------



## Stryker1982

925boy said:


> probably snitched on QS's location.



No, QS used civilian passenger plane to get to Baghdad airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

ZeEa5KPul said:


> You didn't answer my question, terrorist. Do you support the Charlie Hebdo murderers?
> 
> May Allah accept the martyrdom of the great and brave hero, General Qassem Soleimani.



Maybe you wouldn't be so quick to kiss Soleimani's toes (or whatever's left of it) if it had been PLA troops who were targeted by his activities and militia.

Once again, one reaps what one sows.


----------



## Bogeyman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213170817250578433

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

LeGenD said:


> Are you serious? This is utterly juvenile take on events.
> 
> 1. Pakistan has nothing to do with Iran and its proxy wars in the ME.
> 
> 2. Declaring WAR on USA is absolutely stupid. Not long ago, Iranians were boasting about shooting down an American UAV and attacking a Saudi oil refinery; some were boasting about US not having in it to counter Iranian moves. Well, Trump administration is calling the shots now.
> 
> 3. WAR does not break US economy, rather help it. Military Industrial Complex is an important component of American economy.
> 
> 4. Assassination of top Iranian general wasn't an impulsive act. This show that US is absolutely prepared and willing to safeguard its interests across the board. In fact, Mike Pompeo have conveyed as much to Pakistani COAS as well.
> 
> Pakistan must stay away from this war no matter what. WE have too much on our plate already. Time to seal Iranian border.


Most of our country men dont know jack shit about things that have shaped middle east these past 4 decades. They think everything is black and white. To them Yanks are the only evil in middle east. Some of them thinks Irans the good guy some thinks its KSA. This is as simple as they like to present it. They ignore the greater Geopolitical games and realignments that happen there every year. 
Nations care about their interests they dont care about the human cost of it to their enemy thats not how things are done. 
Some say why yankees do it? They can do it because they can.They have the power to do it and they know they would get away with it. If we had that kind of power we wouldn't hesitate to do the same to our enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

OCguy said:


> We wouldn't have to invade. The population is already revolting. Iranian supreme council can be wiped out from the air.


LMAO. 1. you dont understand the US Iran dynamics. i know this because you see things in overly simplified manner. 

I will only say this- US doesnt have as much leverage as you think it does.


----------



## pkd

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213169713359900673

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

In one of the strongest statements to come out of the crisis so far, new Quds leader Ismail Qani said: "We tell everyone, be a little patient to see the dead bodies of Americans all over the Middle East."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

ARMalik said:


> I have said this plenty of times here - Iran had overstretched itself and was falling for a trap. .


Iran has not. Study the details. As a matter of fact, Iran is the opposite- excellent at using meager resources for successful and large military operations and impacts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

OCguy said:


> It is obvious that Iraq assisted with the intelligence in this operation.



The same Iraq that permitted militiamen to pass through security checkpoints on their way to storm the embassy? Count me skeptical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

925boy said:


> Iran has not. Study the details. As a matter of fact, Iran is the opposite- excellent at using meager resources for successful and large military operations and impacts.





OOoo you mean proxies over the world.

So using Iraq as a place to fight amreecans?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OCguy

Akasa said:


> The same Iraq that permitted militiamen to pass through security checkpoints on their way to storm the embassy? Count me skeptical.



The same Iraq that would have known the exact itinerary of the targets, and would have been informed why multiple drones were in the airspace above the international airport.


----------



## Oublious

Bogeyman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213170817250578433




Nothing will happen...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

OCguy said:


> We killed hundreds of Russians in Del-azur Syria, which was FAR more dangerous for the world than this.


u killed only Russian mercenaries, not actual Russian troops


----------



## OCguy

925boy said:


> u killed only Russian mercenaries, not actual Russian troops


That is a distinction without a difference in this case.


----------



## Akasa

OCguy said:


> The same Iraq that would have known the exact itinerary of the targets, and would have been informed why multiple drones were in the airspace above the international airport.



Not going to speculate on any hard facts here, but in Iraq you have a government that not only gave militia fighters free reign to attack the US embassy but also condemned the attack on Suleimani, never mind the countless Iraqi Shiite militant groups bearing its former Primer Minister's name. If Iraq did assist in any intelligence gathering, you can be damn sure that the US didn't rely on that assistance.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Akasa said:


> Not going to speculate on any hard facts here, but in Iraq you have a government that not only gave militia fighters free reign to attack the US embassy but also condemned the attack on Suleimani, never mind the countless Iraqi Shiite militant groups bearing its former Primer Minister's name. If Iraq did assist in any intelligence gathering, you can be damn sure that the US didn't rely on that assistance.


These "militias" are officially part of Iraqi army and they were attacked by US terrorists/occupiers.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Akasa said:


> Not going to speculate on any hard facts here, but in Iraq you have a government that not only gave militia fighters free reign to attack the US embassy but also condemned the attack on Suleimani, never mind the countless Iraqi Shiite militant groups bearing its former Primer Minister's name. If Iraq did assist in any intelligence gathering, you can be damn sure that the US didn't rely on that assistance.



People also burnt down the Iranian consulates, the issue is the people in Iraq seem like they don't get deterred easily by gunfire given how much war they've seen. And security forces don't want to open fire on unarmed people, so they manage to overrun the security lines


----------



## Shah_G

Welcome to 2020 guys, another decade, another conflict and more war. We will never witness a decade free of war at least in our lifetime. Now Iran will retaliate by attacking USA interests most likely in Iraq or Syria and in return USA will directly attack Iran and we have another war with consequences spreading to our region and destabilizing Middle East further. Only winner is the Zionist entity while we all kill each other based on religious divisions and these saudis and Arab sheiks will enjoy couple of more high profile celebrities. Continue fighting based on sects while we all have something in common which is Quran, prophet, one Allah and we couldn’t even untie under one allah while our enemies from different religions are united against us. Stealing our resources and eating Muslims alive across the world. So yeah congratulations and happy 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Elvin

American Pakistani said:


> It was reckless and retarded move by United States.
> 
> But even more retarded move by the general to go into Iraq. Was he not aware that there are tons of his enemies? Who approved his visit ? There is new inside hand involved.



Supposedly he was in Iraq quite often, and close to battlefields especially against the fight with ISIS. It was also noted that he made remarks that he can now drive from Iran to Lebanon. Nonetheless, if the US wanted to take him out they would of done so regardless if he was in Iraq or maybe even in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Iran will do nothing. no country is crazy enough to mess with USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Why are the coffins different? Is there an adjustment according to rank or required interior space?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tigers

Microsoft said:


> The most balanced post in the thread.



Last time Iran and US had a flare up, I told Iranian members of this forum their mullah leaders made a blunder by bargaining over the nuclear programme. They didn't listen and attacked me. No Iranian member on this forum was critical of the mullah regime.

Iran finds itself here because it got cold feet and abandoned the nuclear programme. Had Iran stuck to her guns, it would have a nuclear weapon by now and a missile to deliver it anywhere. Then you negotiate from a position of strength. But, no, mullahs wanted to be good schoolboys and foolishly surrendered the nuclear programme.

I see Iranians crying over Soleimani but his death is on the mullahs who gave away their leverage. Britain and Europe were never going to uphold JCOPA.



Shah_G said:


> Welcome to 2020 guys, another decade, another conflict and more war. We will never witness a decade free of war at least in our lifetime. Now Iran will retaliate by attacking USA interests most likely in Iraq or Syria and in return USA will directly attack Iran and we have another war with consequences spreading to our region and destabilizing Middle East further. Only winner is the Zionist entity while we all kill each other based on religious divisions and these saudis and Arab sheiks will enjoy couple of more high profile celebrities. Continue fighting based on sects while we all have something in common which is Quran, prophet, one Allah and we couldn’t even untie under one allah while our enemies from different religions are united against us. Stealing our resources and eating Muslims alive across the world. So yeah congratulations and happy 2020.



Every century has had a global conflict and the world is overdue for a global conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

https://imgur.com/a/E7ZbChZ


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Akasa said:


> Your great soldier likely had a direct hand in the killing of US military contractors and personnel in December and prior.


So? You step foot on foreign land thinking you own it, this is how you'll get sent back




I wonder how many of those carcasses Soleimani sent back in boxes. Probably all of them.


Akasa said:


> What's also funny is how China and Russia were acting tough in their cute little naval "exercise" with Iran just a few days ago, only to retreat to their lairs and tremble in fear when the US delivered well-earned justice yesterday.


No one cares what happens in that private little world that exists only in your head. Since when did a joint naval exercise obligate China or Russia to defend an Iranian general in Iraq? But you'll get your wish - that talking orange tumour you call a president will invade Iran, and then China and Russia will turn it into a meat grinder you never get out of. Remember what Iran did to you in Iraq and understand that China and Russia will do it to you in Iran a thousand times worse. Just like they did back in Vietnam.

Ah, the bad old days are coming back. 

Oh, and happy new year, "Sino"soldier. It's the first year of India's superpowerdom.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/268147222116454401Now that India has surpassed China and is challenging America, how do you feel?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Trump main points in his last speech... I think today everyone is able to translate...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213193614991511553


----------



## libertad

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I gave some examples, and the american analysts repeated my words (about targetting economical interests of US in the region). Even the reaction of Iran what was announced few minutes ago was exactly what I said word by word few hours ago to @HannibalBarca : Iran will act at the right moment and right place.
> 
> We should take in consideration the factors that after 8 months we can start to upgrade our airforce and the coming elections of US.
> 
> However I think Iran has a range of options:
> 
> First asking our Iraqi allies to expel American forces by law. If traitors in parliament reject passing such bill, we have to hit the traitors personally or their region (KRG for example)
> If the legal way does not work, we can work together with Iraqi resistance to create an atmosphere of terror for anything that is American in Iraq, especially sabotage/damage of their companies like burning down their factories without claiming reponsiblity
> Demanding the leave or forcing them to leave by violence together with our allies. For example: Americans could disappear and never be found again in Iraq. Where they rest in peace or how doesnt have to be filmed or announced or claimed, it coud be done in name of ISIS.
> Possibly getting closer to Taliban/delivering them modern weapons to hit helicopters, tanks, but demanding that they use it only against US forces and not afghan forces etc.
> Putting pressure on Afghan government by playing the refugee card and opening of taliban office in Iran if US does not leave Afghanistan in a given amount of time. Last resort would be opening embassy for taliban.
> Delivering modern weapons to Ansarallah Yemen
> Our agents searching for Israeli or American targets in Azerbayjan, UAE and the rest of the neighbouring countries. Important persons could suddenly disappear.
> Sending weapons and forces te liberate idlib from HTS/Al-Qaeda terrorists.
> Firing a mass barrage of missiles into Israel from either gaza or syria.
> 
> I think Iran will chose a number of these options.



Arm Shia in Bahrain so they can overthrow the stooge Khalifa regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

*Just prior to the airstrikes on Soleimani and Muhandis.*

The commander of Baghdad Operations Command changed, appointing a Pro-Iran party general.
Green-Zone security head changed, appointing a PMU member.

A couple of months ago, senior ISOF general Abdul Wahab al Saadi was dismissed. He was in dispute with the prime minister's policies.

Currently, several are nominated for the position of prime minister. One of them is retired ISOF general, Abdul Ghani al Asadi. He worked closely with the US military and would lean towards their side. On the other side of the spectrum, certain nominees supported by the PMU parties.

It all points to an internal power struggle between Iran/US sided factions, now it's intensifying with the US stepping in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Arabizer said:


> *Just prior to the airstrikes on Soleimani and Muhandis.*
> 
> The commander of Baghdad Operations Command changed, appointing a Pro-Iran party general.
> Green-Zone security head changed, appointing a PMU member.
> 
> A couple of months ago, senior ISOF general Abdul Wahab al Saadi was dismissed. He was in dispute with the prime minister's policies.
> 
> It all points to an internal power struggle between Iran/US sided factions.




Goodmorning sherlock, you are awake. Off course the intelligence came from a Iraqi! You should hope they don't begin to kill each other...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Oublious said:


> Goodmorning sherlock, you are awake. Off course the intelligence came from a Iraqi! You should hope they don't begin to kill each other...



what intelligence are u talking about


----------



## Mrc

Is it only me or flying into an international Airport in air space controlled by US was exceptionally irrational thing to do ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Rioting and attacking the occupiers embassy in Baghdad. I reckon is highly likely for this attack on this Iranian general. Could have been a violent signalling from the USA too Iran not to meddle causing instability in Iraq. Maybe a turning point now for Iranian influence in Iraq on back foot?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Mrc said:


> Is it only me or flying into an international Airport in air space controlled by US was exceptionally irrational thing to do ?



It has been the same situation since 2014 and Soleimani visisted Iraq probably 100+ times since 2014. Nothing changed, except for suddenly US turned aggressive a few days ago.


----------



## Oublious

Arabizer said:


> what intelligence are u talking about




ther are officers in Iraqi army they don't like to be wilayat of Iran. Further more they don't want solaimani. Impossible for American to now wher general was, it was help of Iraq.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

libertad said:


> Arm Shia in Bahrain so they can overthrow the stooge Khalifa regime.




You fool.
Bahrain is a de facto Saudi Arabian province but dreaming is free. What do you think that some 400.000 local Shias, maybe with less than 1% of them having a suicide wish and being Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah drones, can do in Arabia of all places on earth?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213122500982382592






Let us hope that the Mullah's will react so we can get an excuse to annihilate fifth columns within us. I am just waiting for it patiently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheMightyBender

Oh boy here comes the retaliation:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213181122156343297
Looks like Iran will severely complain about this to various people in the international level

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheImmortal

TheMightyBender said:


> Oh boy here comes the retaliation:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213181122156343297
> Looks like Iran will severely complain about this to various people in the international level



Zarif is a foreign minister so yes his job is to use legal avenues (Court of Hauge) for suing the US.This is a separate track from Iranian military response.

You should probably learn how different departments of government work.

US is a bitch that does the same thing suing Iran in its OWN courts to collect money for legitimate military attacks.


----------



## Aramagedon

ZeEa5KPul said:


> I wonder how many of those Soleimani sent back in boxes. Probably all of them.




Hundreds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

TheMightyBender said:


> Oh boy here comes the retaliation:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213181122156343297
> Looks like Iran will severely complain about this to various people in the international level


"Baba Amrica Took my friend away..."
"Uncles...please say something to Baba"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Heck I even doubt a US invasion of Iran.


Impossible. No manpower for it.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Whats Iran's possible plans can be?


My guess is persian gulf. Something valuable can easily(relatively) be hit there with good chance of good hit and low chance of succesful defense. I bet US will move the aircraft carrier out of there soon.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

Iran wont do anything. US Army is very powerful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TheMightyBender said:


> Oh boy here comes the retaliation:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213181122156343297
> Looks like Iran will severely complain about this to various people in the international level


So you think this is the answer? gooshderaz



TheImmortal said:


> Zarif is a foreign minister so yes his job is to use legal avenues (Court of Hauge) for suing the US.This is a separate track from Iranian military response.
> 
> You should probably learn how different departments of government work.
> 
> US is a bitch that does the same thing suing Iran in its OWN courts to collect money for legitimate military attacks.


You explain it to these gooshderaz, it's difficult for him to understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Arabizer said:


> what intelligence are u talking about


Intelligence lol. He flew to Iraq in a commercial airliner like an ordinary passenger. Had his pass stamped, left the terminal and was picked up by PMU. Soleimani and Muhandis were sitting in a normal civilian when they were both martyred.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

925boy said:


> Impossible. No manpower for it.
> 
> 
> My guess is persian gulf. Something valuable can easily(relatively) be hit there with good chance of good hit and low chance of succesful defense. I bet US will move the aircraft carrier out of there soon.


attack on carrier will not happen because it would be disproportionate.


----------



## IronHeart

Iranians think they're the intellectual elite of the muslim world but they are caravan vagabonds at best. Today, El Sheik Muhammad Scallopini learned how to fly, Many more will follow his footsteps soon.

They can chant "Death to Amerika" all they want, At the end of the day US will still be here and reign for a thousand years. These camel jockeys will always look up and see a face like mine looking down at them.


----------



## mangekyo

Oublious said:


> Goodmorning sherlock, you are awake. Off course the intelligence came from a Iraqi! You should hope they don't begin to kill each other...



Let's hope they don't kill each other like your Kurdish nationals have been raping your askers the past decades. Last thing we want for Iraq is another Turkish situation. It's very thoughtful of you to think about Iraq but focus on your own country first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Tigers said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes!


Agreed, so Trump's stupid prize is on its way..



maverick1977 said:


> Iranian airforce is in bad shape..


People who dont understand Iran say this. IRIAF will prove its worth eventually. Just keep watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elvin

Does anyone know what was used in the strike? I am hearing everything from attack helicopters to UAVs.


----------



## 925boy

Oublious said:


> OOoo you mean proxies over the world.
> 
> So using Iraq as a place to fight amreecans?


Your country has been using proxies too(nasty ones like ISIS in earlier parts of SYrian war) too like FSA, HTS, GNA militia...you started copying Iran when you knew Iran had an effective and cheap way of waging war. hypocrite!



Ali_kayani_ca said:


> Iran will do nothing. no country is crazy enough to mess with USA.


So can we agree that if and when Iran does "something" you and i will agree publicly that Iran has balls to attack US that Pakistan doesnt have? i would like this agreement because i see some Pakistanis on this thread triggered, because it hurts them to see another "regional" power show its not as afraid of US. cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

925boy said:


> Your country has been using proxies too(nasty ones like ISIS in earlier parts of SYrian war) too like FSA, HTS, GNA militia...you started copying Iran when you knew Iran had an effective and cheap way of waging war. hypocrite!
> 
> 
> So can we agree that if and when Iran does "something" you and i will agree publicly that Iran has balls to attack US that Pakistan doesnt have? i would like this agreement because i see some Pakistanis on this thread triggered, because it hurts them to see another "regional" power show its not as afraid of US. cheers.


Are you American or Persian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

925boy said:


> Your country has been using proxies too(nasty ones like ISIS in earlier parts of SYrian war) too like FSA, HTS, GNA militia...you started copying Iran when you knew Iran had an effective and cheap way of waging war. hypocrite!
> 
> 
> So can we agree that if and when Iran does "something" you and i will agree publicly that Iran has balls to attack US that Pakistan doesnt have? i would like this agreement because i see some Pakistanis on this thread triggered, because it hurts them to see another "regional" power show its not as afraid of US. cheers.



Iran will not do anything. Going into a war with USA is self destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Are you American or Persian?


Irrelevant


----------



## dani92

mangekyousharingan said:


> Who is he?
> 
> 
> 
> They should first tell US to withdraw the nuclear warheads they have stored in Incirlik. That shit is a ticking time bomb.


Ayatollah Haeri is iraqi who lives in iran he is the marja'a of muqtada Al-Sadr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

925boy said:


> So can we agree that if and when Iran does "something" you and i will agree publicly that Iran has balls to attack US that Pakistan doesnt have? i would like this agreement because i see some Pakistanis on this thread triggered, because it hurts them to see another "regional" power show its not as afraid of US.



To be honest we screwed the U.s for a long time in Afghanistan

And now they are asking us to help them get out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rasengan

925boy said:


> Your country has been using proxies too(nasty ones like ISIS in earlier parts of SYrian war) too like FSA, HTS, GNA militia...you started copying Iran when you knew Iran had an effective and cheap way of waging war. hypocrite!
> 
> 
> So can we agree that if and when Iran does "something" you and i will agree publicly that Iran has balls to attack US that Pakistan doesnt have? i would like this agreement because i see some Pakistanis on this thread triggered, because it hurts them to see another "regional" power show its not as afraid of US. cheers.


 
I don't know why you brought Pakistan into the equation. Iran is a paper tiger look at the pathetic state of your country. The mullah's needed balls to arm themselves with nuclear weapons but they bottled it at the last minute. Now the American's are going to give you a good pounding and you can't do jackshit. We have fought the American's in Afghanistan and are winning the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VEVAK

TheImmortal said:


> Zarif is a foreign minister so yes his job is to use legal avenues (Court of Hauge) for suing the US.This is a separate track from Iranian military response.
> 
> You should probably learn how different departments of government work.
> 
> US is a bitch that does the same thing suing Iran in its OWN courts to collect money for legitimate military attacks.





TheMightyBender said:


> Oh boy here comes the retaliation:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213181122156343297
> Looks like Iran will severely complain about this to various people in the international level




This was clearly a sucker punch by the U.S. so only an idiotic fool would assume that Iran's response has to either be immediate or none at all.... 
Iran could very well wait for the U.S. to put down it's defenses to have a sucker punch of it's own and until Iran's response comes and the situation is over with all the US puppets Arab Kings and Princes across the region will likely be in hiding fearing for their lives because at the end of the day taking some of them out will likely be far more beneficial to Iran then taking out some American General..... 
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

925boy said:


> So can we agree that if and when Iran does "something" you and i will agree publicly that Iran has balls to attack US that Pakistan doesnt have? i would like this agreement because i see some Pakistanis on this thread triggered, because it hurts them to see another "regional" power show its not as afraid of US. cheers.



lol I'll take you up on that but there must be a time limit. Putting aside this silliness US ships sail through 'Chinese territory' all the time and nothing happens so what would Pakistan do. 

Being not afraid and being suicidal are two different things. I hope Iranians don't do anything suicidal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

925boy said:


> Irrelevant


It is totally relevant. Showing wrong flags is against forum rules @Dubious deal with this liar


----------



## mangekyo

Pakhtoon yum said:


> It is totally relevant. Showing wrong flags is against forum rules @Dubious deal with this liar


Nerd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

American Pakistani said:


> It was reckless and retarded move by United States.
> But even more retarded move by the general to go into Iraq. Was he not aware that there are tons of his enemies? Who approved his visit ? There is an inside hand involved.


Looks like an insider's job...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

mangekyousharingan said:


> Nerd


@waz personal attacks by this uncivilized farsiban


----------



## mangekyo

Pakhtoon yum said:


> @waz personal attacks by this uncivilized farsiban



you are only proving my point



Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Looks like an insider's job...


It does but it makes no sense. It doesn’t benefit us at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

mangekyousharingan said:


> you are only proving my point
> 
> 
> It does but it makes no sense. It doesn’t benefit us at all


That's nice weeaboo


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

After the involvement of the Iraqi military and Iraqi patriots in the elimination of the foreign terrorists, a few other traitors, Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah drones and terrorists are next in line to be blown up eventually.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213210293247053824







The traitorous rat Hadi al-Amiri should be assassinated as well, Insha'Allah. The patriots within the Iraqi military should remain steadfast and do what is right as Iraq will once again be free and once that happens all that trash will be dealt with as historically was always the case. The Arab brethren should assist in this holy endeavor by all means possible.

The irony when that weak trash was only put in power thanks to the idiotic US invasion in 2003. Otherwise they would be the same rats like always throughout history. Time to restore the historical status quo or reinstate the deportations again to remove the few foreign agents that are left. They should be send to KSA, we will deal with them in a good and very humane way, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Pakhtoon yum said:


> That's nice weeaboo



omg. No. Mods please ban him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

925boy said:


> Your country has been using proxies too(nasty ones like ISIS in earlier parts of SYrian war) too like FSA, HTS, GNA militia...you started copying Iran when you knew Iran had an effective and cheap way of waging war. hypocrite!
> 
> 
> .




Don't dance like belly dancer, ther perfect operation of Iran is using proxies for ther dirty wars. Debunked next patient...



mangekyousharingan said:


> Let's hope they don't kill each other like your Kurdish nationals have been raping your askers the past decades. Last thing we want for Iraq is another Turkish situation. It's very thoughtful of you to think about Iraq but focus on your own country first




They have killed each others with the help of like your countries help. Secterian war and you imported that to other neighbours.

Funny, you have help the amreecans with attacking in Desert Storm 2 but the same country is now attacking you. I have not pity for people like you, go now scream dead amreecans and israel...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Pakhtoon yum said:


> It is totally relevant. Showing wrong flags is against forum rules @Dubious deal with this liar


Mind your business. No one asked you to do thankless unpaid work as if ur sherlock


----------



## bsruzm

925boy said:


> Your country has been using proxies too(nasty ones like ISIS in earlier parts of SYrian war)


You take yourself too seriously, not good for your mental health.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

bsruzm said:


> You take yourself too seriously, not good for your mental health.


I'm ok with this, cuz u didnt say what i said is a lie. cheers.


----------



## mangekyo

Oublious said:


> They have killed each others with the help of like your countries help. Secterian war and you imported that to other neighbours.
> 
> Funny, you have help the amreecans with attacking in Desert Storm 2 but the same country is not attacking you. I have not pity for people like you, go now scream dead amreecans and israel...



Ok. If we need your expertise in 50 years of fighting some monkeys living in the mountains I will ask for your pity


----------



## bsruzm

925boy said:


> I'm ok with this, cuz u didnt say what i said is a lie. cheers.


Because, I don't take you seriously lol


----------



## graphican

TRUMP has united Iran like an iron state. If nothing else happens, that gain of Iran is massive against American designs.


----------



## bsruzm

mangekyousharingan said:


> Ok. If we need your expertise in 50 years of fighting some monkeys living in the mountains I will ask for your pity


Don't look for more, you already have a lot of d...s in your mouth.


----------



## Oublious

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> For a supposed Nigerian, his nose is more brown than usually from all that digging and licking, lol, when it comes to the Wilayat al-Faqih Farsi Mullah's. Must be one of the relatives of those Wilayat al-Faqih terrorists in Nigeria that the Nigerian army dealt with with support/orders from KSA, lol.
> 
> What a time to be alive.





One of the good export product of Iran, if will never forget when i saw Nigerian with Hizb flag in Africa.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

bsruzm said:


> You take yourself too seriously, not good for your mental health.



For a supposed Nigerian, his nose is more brown than usually from all that digging and licking, lol, when it comes to the Wilayat al-Faqih Farsi Mullah's. Must be one of the relatives of those Wilayat al-Faqih terrorists in Nigeria that the Nigerian army dealt with with support/orders from KSA, lol.













They are still crying understandably so.

It should be the only and sole medicine for those Wilayat al-Faqih drones. To the grave and quick.

What a time to be alive.

Much more radicalism is needed on this front. Our useless regimes are too weak, we should have slaughtered those terrorists ages ago and fifth columns.



Oublious said:


> One of the good export product of Iran, if will never forget when i saw Nigerian with Hizb flag in Africa.





It is like a cancer. Everywhere where this filth emerges, fifth columns and terrorism emerges with destroyed and weak countries that have been infiltrated emerging. A harsh hand is needed to be employed. Not weakness. They are enemies, always were and always will be. This will never change. They have caused enough of harm and if they were in a position of strength, we would be at the receiving end.

The sooner we deal with the problem and the problems associated with it, the smaller the problem will become and the easier it will be to move on forward to topics that really matter.

Look at those useless traitors, Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah drones and corrupt, useless and incompetent terrorist militia "leaders" that keep licking Grand Ayatollah Mullah ***. They are ready to destroy their own country to aid that rotten 40 year old regime. That filth murdered 500 innocent Iraqi protestors too just recently and the entire world is silent but 10 dead protestors in Bahrain in 10 years is propagandized here 10 years after. I really hope that they will have a fate that trash like them only deserve. Not to mention the role in Syria and Yemen. Filth of the highest class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

TheImmortal said:


> Zarif is a foreign minister so yes his job is to use legal avenues (Court of Hauge) for suing the US.This is a separate track from Iranian military response.
> 
> You should probably learn how different departments of government work.
> 
> US is a bitch that does the same thing suing Iran in its OWN courts to collect money for legitimate military attacks.


define the level of attack iran could do? 
.
.
i say nothing major .


----------



## Gangetic

925boy said:


> People who dont understand Iran say this. IRIAF will prove its worth eventually. Just keep watching.









Yeah the 5th gen F-14 is gonna sink US ships in the gulf now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

bsruzm said:


> Don't look for more, you already have a lot of d...s in your mouth.


Says the guy whose country is hosting US bases, who in return, arms trains and funds Kurds that have been killing you for decades. Talk about getting d...s in both holes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

925boy said:


> i see some Pakistanis on this thread triggered, because it hurts them to see another "regional" power show its not as afraid of US. cheers.


regional power . come on dude one of your top most general got butchered with another general .


----------



## Saddam Hussein

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> After the involvement of the Iraqi military and Iraqi patriots in the elimination of the foreign terrorists, a few other traitors, Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah drones and terrorists are next in line to be blown up eventually.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213210293247053824




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213210563523813378

It's very unclear now, who is in charge of Iraq. No prime minister, presidents wants to resign and deadlock in parliament. Army | PMU blocking one another

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

925boy said:


> People who dont understand Iran say this. IRIAF will prove its worth eventually. Just keep watching



India is one of the biggest American ally in the region. 

Do you think India represents a potential target for Iranian response?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Any fresh news?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Vergennes said:


> Reports an airstrike has targeted two vehicles part of a convoy in Taji.



army is currently holding an operation in this province, so it could be airstrikes on ISIS


----------



## HannibalBarca

"When you fall into the well of chaos... Chaos become your only ally..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

mangekyousharingan said:


> Says the guy whose country is hosting US bases, who in return, arms trains and funds Kurds that have been killing you for decades. Talk about getting d...s in both holes


Those are Turkish bases, hosting NATO personnel. In return, Russia knows it's limits then about training, arming PKK elements, the game isn't over.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Arabizer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213210563523813378
> 
> It's very unclear now, who is in charge of Iraq. No prime minister, presidents wants to resign and deadlock in parliament. Army | PMU blocking one another



Even though many patriotic Iraqi martyrs have been executed by that filthy illegitimate establishment, as you yourself have alluded to, there are enough of Iraqi patriots alive, regardless of sect and political viewpoints, who reject the status quo and demonic/cancerous infiltration of Iraqi state institutions and free hands to the militia mafia gang leaders and their criminals who are fifth columns and serve a foreign rotten regime and are ready to sacrifice their people and country for that said hostile foreign regime. All those traitorous terrorists have the blood fo 10.000's of Iraqis on their filthy hands. From fighting against their country and people on the battlefield ages ago to what they have been doing since 2003.

What is worse, they are the biggest enemies of the Iraqi Shia Arab masses who want knowing more than see them dead and buried after almost 2 decades of misery, corruption and incompetence. Those cancers want the South to remain neglected, impoverished and ignorant so they can influence the masses with their cheap nonsense rhetoric but the youth are now interconnected with the world and can see their real face and what is going on. All the while Iraq is one of the richest nations on the planet.

It is actually insane.

The Mullah's are cowards. They will use proxies/foreign lands as usual. The victims will be the locals who will be acting like cannon fodder.

Now those cancers are trying to remove the focus from their pathetic incompetence/corruption and create anti-American sentiment which already existed and the biggest irony is that the filth would still be living in exile in Iran if not for the US intervention in 2003 that helped them to power.

I cannot stress my dislike of the filth enough. I am proudly radically against them, always have been as you know. I unfortunately saw many of the problems coming 10+ years ago.

Iraq, which should have been a strong independent regional power, is still under occupation and infiltrated by those cancers.

The 500 Iraqi martyred youth should never be forgotten or their sacrifice should never be forgotten. They can try all their filth all they want to, eventually they will be defeated like everywhere else and sanity will prevail.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213133726420520960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212938571964993543

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212850851250880512

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Imam Ali Brigades commander Shibel Al-Zaidi was targeted

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213231901315649548

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

925boy said:


> People who dont understand Iran say this. IRIAF will prove its worth eventually. Just keep watching.


You are acting like a fanatic but this is no football match to watch.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213232534420697088

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Tigers said:


> Last time Iran and US had a flare up, I told Iranian members of this forum their mullah leaders made a blunder by bargaining over the nuclear programme. They didn't listen and attacked me. No Iranian member on this forum was critical of the mullah regime.
> 
> Iran finds itself here because it got cold feet and abandoned the nuclear programme. Had Iran stuck to her guns, it would have a nuclear weapon by now and a missile to deliver it anywhere. Then you negotiate from a position of strength. But, no, mullahs wanted to be good schoolboys and foolishly surrendered the nuclear programme.
> 
> I see Iranians crying over Soleimani but his death is on the mullahs who gave away their leverage. Britain and Europe were never going to uphold JCOPA.
> 
> 
> 
> Every century has had a global conflict and the world is overdue for a global conflict.



Iran isolated all its allies and installed US puppet regimes on both sides of itself. They thought they were a cowboy of the ME, and nothing could touch them.

Actually, they were slowly being lured into a trap set by US. Today Iraqis are celebrating, Afghan puppet regime has lost to Taliban, the man they thought was their shia ally 0(Atheist Assad) is about to switch to US and KSA/UAE side.

Imagine if little Iran with outdated military and weapons can roar so loudly, Pakistan with a much superior fighting force and professional soldiers is unable even to whimper in front of India, Iran, US, etc. We just want to silently fight and keep peace again and again. We really need to learn this tactic from Iranians how to be loud and heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

HannibalBarca said:


> Imam Ali Brigades commander Shibel Al-Zaidi was targeted
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213231901315649548




That guy on the right side, the hero and the legend Abu Azazal ahahah...

Hizb on steroid...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

HannibalBarca said:


> Imam Ali Brigades commander Shibel Al-Zaidi was targeted
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213231901315649548


 @mangekyousharingan , double penetration?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Seems the US is into the...
"Since we are deep in it at this point...let's make it count..."

one more cross... now who's next?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

HannibalBarca said:


> Imam Ali Brigades commander Shibel Al-Zaidi was targeted
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213231901315649548



The Iraqi military was always, pre-2003 at least, a very strong institution since the inception. Iraq does not need 100's of different "militia" (a nice word, in reality most of those militias are fifth columns, terrorists and mafia gangs that terrorize the people, extort money from them and are engaged in all kind of intimidation, political assassinations, massive corruption and trying to infiltrate all state institutions), almost all of them proxies of a hostile foreign regime, to fight internal terrorism or foreign hostile entities. It is impossible for a state to be strong and to be able to confront challenges successfully, let alone be trusted by the people, if the current status quo continues as has bene proven time and time again.

A successful military should be completely independent and the strongest element of the nation state as it is responsible for the security of the nation at the end of the day.

Even if I was some radical Iraqi Shia Arab from the South that blindly followed some monkey cleric, say Al-Sadr, I would be very offended (in particular my pride) if I saw that my supposed allies (Mullah regime) saw me as nothing more than cannon fodder in Syria and elsewhere and that they disrespected my country and indirectly, sometimes directly, looked down upon me and just saw me as nothing more than a proxy. Not withstanding the massive corruption and my reality, I live in one of the most resource rich areas on the planet, yet I live an impoverished life largely, while my brethren just south from me, live a life that I could only dream about, yet the Mullah's brainwash me and tell me that they live a life of oppression etc. and kill Shias 24/7 etc. nonsense.

What kind of intensive/massive brainwashing must such individuals have undergone not to see the ground reality?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Kaniska said:


> Do you need to bring India into this discussion? Now, do you like to derail this thread with your troll comments as this issue is nothing to with India nor how Pakistan is dealing with India



So India has nothing to do with this?

Who do you think you kid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Iran isolated all its allies and installed US puppet regimes on both sides of itself. They thought they were a cowboy of the ME, and nothing could touch them.
> 
> Actually, they were slowly being lured into a trap set by US. Today Iraqis are celebrating, Afghan puppet regime has lost to Taliban, the man they thought was their shia ally 0(Atheist Assad) is about to switch to US and KSA/UAE side.
> 
> Imagine if little Iran with outdated military and weapons can roar so loudly, Pakistan with a much superior fighting force and professional soldiers is unable even to whimper in front of India, Iran, US, etc. We just want to silently fight and keep peace again and again. We really need to learn this tactic from Iranians how to be loud and heard.



You are too small and don't have the money. If you had the size of India and Indias GDP you would be a dominant power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

HannibalBarca said:


> Seems the US is into the...
> "Since we are deep in it at this point...let's make it count..."
> 
> one more cross... now who's next?




The question is why is US killing his former allies?


----------



## mangekyo

bsruzm said:


> @mangekyousharingan , double penetration?



US is our enemy and they have targeted our assets. Thats not DP. Turkey hosting US bases meanwhile US arms Kurds against Turkey is DP.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Oublious said:


> The question is why is US killing his former allies?


Well.... you can't really say they were allies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Stone

Qassem was considered a terrorist and a dangerous adversary for the US. 

The question now is what will Iran do about it?.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

@dani92 @Arabizer @HannibalBarca

We should not forget that Najaf and Karbala has been infiltrated by the Farsi Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah regime in the past 40 years. They have been waiting for the death of Al-Sistani to put their own Grand Ayatollah in power so that a new figure can toy their demonic/cancerous party line.

This video is from almost 10 years ago. You can imagine how worse the situation has become since then.






Even though Al-Sistani is an Iranian Arab, born in Iran, his loyalty is to Iraq, as he has proven time and time again. While I don't share his ideology, he is not a problem compared to the Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah installed drones.

In reality Shia Islam was always dominated by Shia Arabs and Karbala and Najaf remain Arab cities so this should remain the case ideally. Qom was nothing just 40 years ago, now they have invented a new holy site out of nowhere that they are trying to rival Najaf and Karbala with.

That is why indigenous pro-Iraqi Shia Arab clerics are at odds with the Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah founded ones.

If somehow those Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah drones manage to chase the Americans away from Iraq (I doubt that they are going to leave anyway but they might apply pressure), Iraqi institutions will be further infiltrated and the Mullah's will have an even larger grip.

Given the rumors of the same Mullah terrorist fifth columns wanting to remove Iraqi patriots in the military, parliament (the few that exist in that useless parliament), prior to the attack yesterday, this is their plan to this day if they will be allowed to do so.

As we say, the Iraqi masses that curse those fifth columns, Mullahs and terrorists, have no power to oppose them and they will be gunned down like cattle as we witnessed with the 500 martyrs in recent months, mostly young frustrated Iraqi Shia Arab youth.

All due to the idiotic foolishness of the Americans. The Mullah's could not do jackshit against Iraq for 34 years, other than getting a bloody nose, and the dumb Americans gave Iraq on a plate to them. Luckily after 16 miserable years, the tide looks to be turning and there is no going back now with the youth.

Given the institutional problems, rapid population growth, lack of basic services such as electricity during the summer heat, diminishing water levels, smaller role of oil/gas in the future, massive corruption, the Iraqi people will no longer tolerate the status quo for much longer.

You know things are bad when the same Mullah lot have been reaching out to KSA and sending their people to KSA and talked about cooperation. I obviously welcomed that, always will be, but that has more to do with Iraq as a country and Iraqis as a people, rather than those corrupt fifth columns, traitors and terrorists.

EDIT: While I was 100% sure that Iraqi patriots had a finger in the successful assassinations of those foreign terrorists, recent events have proven this once again. Which is fantastic news to but it bluntly and gives hope of a brighter future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213237152919756801


----------



## bsruzm

mangekyousharingan said:


> US is our enemy and they have targeted our assets. Thats not DP. Turkey hosting US bases meanwhile US arms Kurds against Turkey is DP.


US can't bomb our generals but we can bomb groups which US supports on the ground. The same can't be said about Iran, b.tch Iran is in Iraq, thanks to the US that is bombing Iran's top generals today like cheap rag tag militia they are. They just bombed another Iranian fool, widening your behind... I am waiting for Iranian response lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92

Let's celebrate with howsa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Why are they moving in groups like that? are they that careless or just stupid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Stone

bsruzm said:


> They just bombed another Iranian fool, widening your behind... I am waiting for Iranian response lol



The Iranians can't do a damn thing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Black Stone said:


> The Iranians can't do a damn thing!


They should, if they aren't b*tches being double, triple penetrated here and there. B*tching is no solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

bsruzm said:


> US can't bomb our generals but we can bomb groups which US supports on the ground. The same can't be said about Iran, b.tch Iran is in Iraq, thanks to the US that is bombing Iran's top generals today like cheap rag tag militia they are. They just bombed another Iranian fool, widening your behind...



US is arming, funding and training the Kurds who have blown thousands of Turkish soldiers and civilians into pieces. Meanwhile you host US bases. Then you come here and talk about Iran lol. 

1212 Turkish citizens have been annihilated by the Kurds between 2015-2019. The Kurds are receiving funds, arms, and training by your American masters that you host. But sure come here and brag about US killing an Iranian general in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

Howsa Howsa we want to do howsa all day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

mangekyousharingan said:


> US is arming, funding and training the Kurds who have blown thousands of Turkish soldiers and civilians into pieces. Meanwhile you host US bases. Then you come here and talk about Iran lol.
> 
> 1212 Turkish citizens have been annihilated by the Kurds between 2015-2019. The Kurds are receiving funds, arms, and training by your American masters that you host. But sure come here and brag about US killing an Iranian general in Iraq.


Show me your response, b*tch. You see our response to Americans regarding those issues. Stop your historical b*tching, and show Iranian resistance to penetration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

bsruzm said:


> Show me your response, b*tch. You see our response to Americans regarding those issues.



Your response is to continue to host the Americans who helped the Kurds annihilate 1212 of your people between 2015-2019. Very effective response

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

@Arabizer @dani92

Do you think that the more independent militias within the PMU will eventually merge with the Iraqi army and help root out fifth columns, traitors and Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah regime influence from Iraqi state institutions? It is a difficult balancing line as the Americans are not popular for well known reasons but the integrity of the state and its stability should be the first priority. In public such patriots should be condemning such liquidations (even if it is good that trash like that are removed for the sake of Iraqis first and foremost) in order to not have the illiterate hordes against them who blindly follow those monkeys, but at the same time they should help weakening those groups and thus help turn Iraq into a more independent nation that will not allow itself to become a serious battleground any longer.

There are much bigger challenges to deal with in the future as I alluded to but the key is to remove/prevent/stop those fifth columns/traitors/foreign servants from infiltrating the Iraqi nation and hijacking it.

Iraqis, in particular Shia, should not accept such a status quo as it will only hurt their own interests and that of their country as seen time and time again.

Further weakening of the states also enables Kurds and ISIS remnants.

I honestly can't see a better solution right now (quick one) than a military coup by Iraqi patriots that will remove all those fifth columns from power from within.



dani92 said:


> Howsa Howsa we want to do howsa all day



The unique tradition has spread to Sharqiya Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

bsruzm said:


> Iranian resistance to penetration.



lol US have LITERALLY penetrated you. They are LITERALLY inside you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

mangekyousharingan said:


> Your response is to continue to host the Americans who helped the Kurds annihilate 1212 of your people between 2015-2019. Very effective response


You people are the top b*tches of the region. If that is our response why are you b*tching about Turkish troops in Syria? Get them out, b*tch, do you dare?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

bsruzm said:


> US can't bomb our generals but we can bomb groups which US supports on the ground. The same can't be said about Iran, b.tch Iran is in Iraq, thanks to the US that is bombing Iran's top generals today like cheap rag tag militia they are. They just bombed another Iranian fool, widening your behind... I am waiting for Iranian response lol


Sorry buddy but US as support YPG and PKK for years and have inflicted many bombings and ambushes against Turkish troops. You shouldn't talk so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> @Arabizer @dani92
> 
> Do you think that the more independent militias within the PMU will eventually merge with the Iraqi army and help root out fifth columns, traitors and Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah regime influence from Iraqi state institutions? It is a difficult balancing line as the Americans are not popular for well known reasons but the integrity of the state and its stability should be the first priority. In public such patriots should be condemning such liquidations (even if it is good that trash like that are removed for the sake of Iraqis first and foremost) in order to not have the illiterate hordes against them who blindly follow those monkeys, but at the same time they should help weakening those groups and thus help turn Iraq into a more independent nation that will not allow itself to become a serious battleground any longer.
> 
> There are much bigger challenges to deal with in the future as I alluded to but the key is to remove/prevent/stop those fifth columns/traitors/foreign servants from infiltrating the Iraqi nation and hijacking it.
> 
> Iraqis, in particular Shia, should not accept such a status quo as it will only hurt their own interests and that of their country as seen time and time again.
> 
> Further weakening of the states also enables Kurds and ISIS remnants.
> 
> I honestly can't see a better solution right now (quick one) than a military coup by Iraqi patriots that will remove all those fifth columns from power from within.


Well they have to if they don't want Iraq to be battleground more of them need to drop their weapons and go home or merge with the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

bozorgmehr said:


> You may be right since I don't know how geopolimics work and I certainly have no idea what national interests are. But I read somewhere that that's how Nazism and eventually communism were defeated. But that may just be a rumor started by people who don't know what the interest rates are....


Did you have a stroke writing this? Your comment is so weirdly written.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Stryker1982 said:


> Sorry buddy but US as support YPG and PKK for years and have inflicted many bombings and ambushes against Turkish troops. You shouldn't talk so much.


You should tell that Iranian son of a b*tch, he is the one who started to talk dirty. You are all b*tches.


----------



## mangekyo

bsruzm said:


> You people are the top b*tches of the region. If that is our response why are you b*tching about Turkish troops in Syria? Get them out, b*tch, do you dare?



Why? Turkey is not our enemy. Why should we care about what Turkey does in Syria. You should care about your American masters you host helping the Kurds annihilate 1212 of your countrymen between 2015-2019 meanwhile you continue to host the said masters. Then you come here and talk shit about an Iranian general killed in Iraq



bsruzm said:


> You should tell that Iranian son of a b*tch, he is the one who started to talk dirty. You are all b*tches.


You started it amk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

bsruzm said:


> You should tell that Iranian son of a b*tch, he is the one who started to talk dirty.


Can you stop getting so angry.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213235275670990849

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

mangekyousharingan said:


> Why? Turkey is not our enemy. Why should we care about what Turkey does in Syria. You should care about your American masters you host helping the Kurds annihilate 1212 of your countrymen between 2015-2019 meanwhile you continue to host the said masters. Then you come here and talk shit about an Iranian general killed in Iraq
> 
> 
> You started it amk


Top B*tches.

*Protest At Turkish Embassy In Tehran Condemning Invasion Of Syria*


----------



## PakAlp



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> @Arabizer @dani92
> 
> Do you think that the more independent militias within the PMU will eventually merge with the Iraqi army and help root out fifth columns, traitors and Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah regime influence from Iraqi state institutions? It is a difficult balancing line as the Americans are not popular for well known reasons but the integrity of the state and its stability should be the first priority. In public such patriots should be condemning such liquidations (even if it is good that trash like that are removed for the sake of Iraqis first and foremost) in order to not have the illiterate hordes against them who blindly follow those monkeys, but at the same time they should help weakening those groups and thus help turn Iraq into a more independent nation that will not allow itself to become a serious battleground any longer.



Parliament is dominated by Islamists, not nationalists as they've all been labeled ba'athists. I've been called ba'athist several times, let alone senior people who lived through Saddam's time.

I don't think any merging is possible, the merging that took place under Abadi's leadership was nothing but putting PMU heads into positions of political power that's why it went so flawless. In the end these are two conflicting political blocs. However obviously most PMU members aren't going to fight their own state, army. But they surely wouldn't mind orders to overrun, attack the US embassy for example.

With or without America, it's important the army grows and gains further control of the PMU. We can't have the state within a state for the long-term, it's a joke. A very rich country has been reduced to a playground for militia's led by some turban wearing uneducated monkeys. On top of that we have ISIS terrorizing the entire area and Kurdish thieves going wild.

Saddam, as much of an animal he was and how much misery he created for all of us. Today's rulers have drawn an image of themselves even worse than Saddam's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

bsruzm said:


> Top B*tches.
> 
> *Protest At Turkish Embassy In Tehran Condemning Invasion Of Syria*



And your point is?

https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/gay-rights-groups-march-istanbul-pride-parade-spite-ban

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

mangekyousharingan said:


> You started it amk


What is that, dog?


mangekyousharingan said:


> Let's hope they don't kill each other like your Kurdish nationals have been raping your askers the past decades.


----------



## mangekyo

bsruzm said:


> What is that, dog?


That was between me and the other Turkish troll always trolling in Iranian threads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

mangekyousharingan said:


> And your point is?
> 
> https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/gay-rights-groups-march-istanbul-pride-parade-spite-ban


My point Iranians only b*tch.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

PakAlp said:


> View attachment 597691



That map is incredibly flawed and inaccurate. There are no US bases in KSA and that have not been the case since shortly after 9/11. Nor in Socotra Islands. Somehow Israel is not shown, nor Syria. Hard to take such maps seriously and in any case none of it has anything to do with Iran.

US presence in the region, aside from NATO Turkey and Central Asian states (US invasion of Afghanistan in 2001) as well as Israel, began after the First Gulf War which had noting to do with Iran but was an foolish internal Arab conflict that helped invite the West into the region further. Not that they would not be trying to enter one of the most important, richest and strategic regions and water ways on the planet anyway.

When Iran was a US lapdog (far bigger US ally than any Arab state in history) much of the Arab world was openly anti-Western (as in real anti-Western, unlike the Iranian Mullah comedy show that has been ongoing for 40 years) and countries like Iraq and Libya paid the ultimate price for that. The same two countries that were the first Muslim majority countries in the world to explore the idea of nuclear weapons.



Arabizer said:


> Parliament is dominated by Islamists, not nationalists as they've all been labeled ba'athists. I've been called ba'athist several times, let alone senior people who lived through Saddam's time.
> 
> I don't think any merging is possible, the merging that took place under Abadi's leadership was nothing but putting PMU heads into positions of political power that's why it went so flawless. In the end these are two conflicting political blocs. However obviously most PMU members aren't going to fight their own state, army. But they surely wouldn't mind orders to overrun, attack the US embassy for example.
> 
> With or without America, it's important the army grows and gains further control of the PMU. We can't have the state within a state for the long-term, it's a joke. A very rich country has been reduced to a playground for militia's led by some turban wearing uneducated monkeys. On top of that we have ISIS terrorizing the entire area and Kurdish thieves going wild.
> 
> Saddam, as much of an animal he was and how much misery he created for all of us. Today's rulers have drawn an image of themselves even worse than Saddam's.



Well, you know my opinion already, but I was more thinking about incorporating the more rational (non-Wilayat al-Faqih, non-fifth columns, non-traitors) elements of the PMU, meaning the average conscript that fought ISIS, and integrating them in the army rather than being influenced by said fifth columns. It would be a good thing just for employment alone. Many of the volunteers are poor people from the South, they should be offered a military career.


----------



## mangekyo

bsruzm said:


> My point Iranians only b*tch.


If your link is representative of Iranians, my link is representative of Turkish people


----------



## bsruzm

mangekyousharingan said:


> That was between me and the other Turkish troll always trolling in Iranian threads


You can not disrespect the fallen, I am not an Arab, I f.ck whole world.


----------



## mangekyo

bsruzm said:


> You can not disrespect the fallen, I am not an Arab, I f.ck whole world.


Then why do you disrespect this fallen general?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Well... it's airstrike night right now... Multiple others in progress...
Let's way and see...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

bsruzm said:


> You are acting like a fanatic but this is no football match to watch.


fanatic? How? I dont see any fanaticism in my comments. If you know me, you know i know Iran MUCH better than most other non-Iranians. 

On the other hand, you troll professionally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

mangekyousharingan said:


> Then why do you disrespect this fallen general?


You started it moron, did you see my first post in this thread?



bsruzm said:


> Being hit by the US, I hardly call that justice. Reflects pathetic condition of Muslim masses. I like or dislike him, that's another thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92

The ayatollah now 






Solemani got the same fate of this traitor monkey in the video who used to torture iraqi POWs to turned them into traitors with his badr organization. He was happy that saddam is gone but al zarqawi the other scumbag turned him into BBQ with bomb car

The ayatollah now 






Solemani got the same fate of this traitor monkey in the video who used to torture iraqi POWs to turned them into traitors with his badr organization. He was happy that saddam is gone but al zarqawi the other scumbag turned him into BBQ with bomb car

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

The missile that used in the assassination is Hellfire R9X .... which is used for assassination and to avoid collateral damage , they removed the warhead and applied 6 sharp- long blades which opened directly before the impact that kills every one within 75 cm from the missile .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

bsruzm said:


> You started it moron, did you my first post in this thread?



Lets both agree things escalated


----------



## Saddam Hussein

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Well, you know my opinion already, but I was more thinking about incorporating the more rational (non-Wilayat al-Faqih, non-fifth columns, non-traitors) elements of the PMU, meaning the average conscript that fought ISIS, and integrating them in the army rather than being influenced by said fifth columns. It would be a good thing just for employment alone. Many of the volunteers are poor people from the South, they should be offered a military career.



That requires removing the current leadership, which I guess is happening right now but in a very violent way that is.

The trials which led to executions of many former regime officials have killed many loyalists of the country. The US permitted all that, to pave the way for today's leaders only to strike them today. Strange development but not unusual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Abu uday now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

Yes **** the stupid qurds MAKE 1915 GREAT AGAIN @Arabizer i can feel your joy right now hahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

mangekyousharingan said:


> US is arming, funding and training the Kurds who have blown thousands of Turkish soldiers and civilians into pieces. Meanwhile you host US bases. Then you come here and talk about Iran lol.
> 
> 1212 Turkish citizens have been annihilated by the Kurds between 2015-2019. The Kurds are receiving funds, arms, and training by your American masters that you host. But sure come here and brag about US killing an Iranian general in Iraq.



trump has wanted war with Iran from day 1. If Iran retaliates in Iraq against US, US wins. US would pressure Iraq to disarm the militia. If Iran retaliates in Syria against the US troops, trump would start a new war in Syria to topple Assad. trump would not retreat from Syria. 

trump has the far right fooled that trump is for peace. trump was for war since day 1. They want Iran to strike back because they want the notion of a peace president to fail. They want their neo-cons and neo-libs back. This neo-nazis candidate for no more wars, was not only a joke, but is there to control demo the populist movement against wars. 

Iran would continue to get closer to Iraq to win from this. And come out with a 5 year plan to remove US troops from Iraq, including closing the green zone. Which is what was happening before this assassination. Iran will continue the mission to close the green zone by Iraqi decree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213252457595330566

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lamdacore

LeGenD said:


> Are you serious? This is utterly juvenile take on events.
> 
> 1. Pakistan has nothing to do with Iran and its proxy wars in the ME.
> 
> 2. Declaring WAR on USA is absolutely stupid. Not long ago, Iranians were boasting about shooting down an American UAV and attacking a Saudi oil refinery; some were boasting about US not having in it to counter Iranian moves. Well, Trump administration is calling the shots now.
> 
> 3. WAR does not break US economy, rather help it. Military Industrial Complex is an important component of American economy.
> 
> 4. Assassination of top Iranian general wasn't an impulsive act. This show that US is absolutely prepared and willing to safeguard its interests across the board. In fact, Mike Pompeo have conveyed as much to Pakistani COAS as well.
> 
> Pakistan must stay away from this war no matter what. WE have too much on our plate already. Time to seal Iranian border.



Point 1 - Modern conflicts suck every power within vicinity of the conflict zone in. If we should not be concerned then remember the Afghan war that the US has been fighting, we became a front-line state. Don't fool yourself that the US and Iran will not be having, conflicting, demands from Pakistan and in one way or the other ask Pakistan to pick a side. Depending on how Iran responds, Pakistan is a very easy place to conduct asymmetrical warfare, considering there are numerous American citizens, diplomats etc. Assassinations of these people in Pakistan would be a responsibility on Pakistan to tackle and that would be a key US demand which failing would make the US intervene and violate Pakistan's sovereignty. So, stop being "juvenile" in your thoughts on this matter.

Point 2 - The Iranians did not declare war on the US, the US declared war on Iran, its the other way around. The act is profound that everyone around the world knows that the US committed a major act of war and that Iran is now justified to respond and retaliate. Also, Iranians never boasted about Saudi oil refinery attacks and rather claimed to be non-complicit in that event, go check your history.

Point 3 - Wars always break economies. The US is now weaker than it ever was before 9/11 and subsequent wars it carried out as a result in the context of War against Terrorism. Material losses and manpower losses contribute to economic loss. A show of force itself is a significant expenditure such as the moving of US Naval battle group. If the US uses F-35s and if even one of them gets lost, that is a significant economic loss. If the US fires a battery of cruise missiles against targets of less value, that is an economic loss. Remember, the people paying for these wars are the tax payers, the more tax they pay the less purchasing power they have and so the less they spend in the economy. The only time wars are profitable to the US when it is an arms supplier to two warring factions.

Point 4 - Yes, this was an act by the US where they clearly weighed their options and are working towards convincing how it was a legitimate affair. Keep in mind that Iran has also declared the US armed forces in the regions as a terrorist entity. So, by US practice, the Iranians would seek similar outcome of claiming a US general as well. The US is completely capable (and has) to carry out such operations. Likewise, Iran will now be able to carry out the desired outcome with the capability it has in its hand (which people know and dont know). Iran does not need to be as overt as the US in achieving its outcome. For retaliation, they can kill a US general on US soil, at a time and place of their choosing, through third/fourth party actors, with the appropriate lethality, to achieve the desired outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

zectech said:


> trump has wanted war with Iran from day 1. If Iran retaliates in Iraq against US, US wins. US would pressure Iraq to disarm the militia. If Iran retaliates in Syria against the US troops, trump would start a new war in Syria to topple Assad. trump would not retreat from Syria.
> 
> trump has the far right fooled that trump is for peace. trump was for war since day 1. They want Iran to strike back because they want the notion of a peace president to fail. They want their neo-cons and neo-libs back. This neo-nazis candidate for no more wars, was not only a joke, but is there to control demo the populist movement against wars.
> 
> Iran would continue to get closer to Iraq to win from this. And come out with a 5 year plan to remove US troops from Iraq, including closing the green zone. Which is what was happening before this assassination. Iran will continue the mission to close the green zone by Iraqi decree.



Trump is desperately trying to drag Iran in a war with US to stay in power. The most logical response is to stay calm and don't retaliate. Wait after next president is elected and then get our revenge. But the question is. How much beating can Iran handle before we HAVE to retaliate? If we respond now we get a full scale war and lose our influence in Iraq entirely. If we don't respond, they will continue to strike all Pro Iranian militants in Iraq until there is none left. Ironically. The only man able to mastermind us out of this situation was Soleimani.


----------



## Ansu fati

HannibalBarca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213252457595330566


Actually one of the reasons why i like this us-iran “thing” is if there is regional war no one would have time raising a voice for pkk when TAF starts raping them hehe


----------



## Microsoft

mangekyousharingan said:


> Trump is desperately trying to drag Iran in a war with US to stay in power. The most logical response is to stay calm and don't retaliate. Wait after next president is elected and then get our revenge. But the question is. How much beating can Iran handle before we HAVE to retaliate?



1) Trump wins this election without this war in fact a war would hurt his chances
2) If Iran doesn't escalate they risk losing significant influence and embolden their enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

HannibalBarca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213252457595330566


That's now?


----------



## Ansu fati

Beny Karachun said:


> That's now?


Yes...


----------



## HannibalBarca

Beny Karachun said:


> That's now?


yes.
Added to it another Airstrike on Soleiman Right Hand in Yemen...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213256922822041600

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92

@Shapur Zol Aktaf that's you know

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

Microsoft said:


> 1) Trump wins this election without this war in fact a war would hurt his chances
> 2) If Iran doesn't escalate they risk losing significant influence and embolden their enemies.



1) They wont elect a new president in the middle of a war. 
2) US have us cornered. If we respond now we get a full scale war and lose our influence in Iraq entirely. If we don't respond, they will continue to strike all Pro Iranian militants in Iraq until there is none left and we lose our influence in Iraq entirely. Ironically. The only man able to mastermind us out of this situation was Soleimani.

If we didn't plan for this before sining JCPOA and made sure we are capable of quickly building nukes when we need to and if we haven't secretly been producing ICBMS, we are screwed. Only option is to test nukes, put them on an ICBM and then respond proportionally to US. Nothing else is going to stop them from invading Iran once they finish of our influence in Iraq


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

HannibalBarca said:


> yes.
> Added to it another Airstrike on Soleiman Right Hand in Yemen...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213256922822041600



That would be the first time that the US were to strike/target Houthis. Strange timing as well as there are ongoing negotiations between the Yemeni government and the Houthis terrorists/fifth columns regarding Hudaydah.

I think that such strikes are more likely to be KSA/UAE in origin given the track record of such strikes in the past. Or even more likely a coordinated attack. MBS had several phone calls with Pompeo in the last 10 days.

Anyway it appears to be an actual IRGC target, lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213251256988385281
Anyway I am not complaining.

Not a first time that Iranian IRGC terrorists are killed in Yemen or Hezbollah operatives. Posted videos of KSA/Arab coalition targeting such individuals before and now we have further confirmation that some of them are hiding in Northwestern Yemen, probably entering during the lawlessness period in 2014-2015.









It would be clever to up the pressure in Northwestern Yemen.









So much for the moronic low IQ Mullah claims of "we have nothing to do with Yemen" that gullible cretins on PDF also believe in.

But that is another cluster**** much like Syria, Libya and Iraq of late, sadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

You Arabs should be shame, so SOF from Us is cleaning your enemy in Yemen?


----------



## anatolia

in Musul ..very interesting things happening.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

anatolia said:


> in Musul with US soldiers..very interesting things happening.
> View attachment 597695



Those are Iraqi soldiers, no US soldiers in the pic


----------



## Oublious

anatolia said:


> in Musul with US soldiers..very interesting things happening.
> View attachment 597695




Tommorow ther will be a member and he will tell you geo-politics...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anatolia

Arabizer said:


> Those are Iraqi soldiers, no US soldiers in the pic


okey changed it..still interesting move


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

anatolia said:


> in Musul ..very interesting things happening.
> View attachment 597695



Looks tiny that Qassim Soleimani. Can't be taller than 1.65 meters.

@dani92

What a day. Half of those Wilayat al-Faqih foreigners, terrorists, traitors and fifth columns have been eliminated within less than 48 hours.

Still waiting for this tumor:











Another pseudo-Iraqi Arab with Gypsy roots and ZERO allegiance to Iraq like the rest of his lot.





Not to forget Al-Haliki another filfthy traitor that KSA (House of Saud) saved after the Uprisings in the South in 1991. Big mistake as Saddam should have dealt with him with a harsh hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

anatolia said:


> in Musul ..very interesting things happening.
> View attachment 597695


Few years ago these scumbags wanted to fight israel in the golan at the same time the american I force was giving them air support!

They were fighting isis under american protection and support but they are really ungrateful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Ansu fati said:


> View attachment 597694
> Yes **** the stupid qurds MAKE 1915 GREAT AGAIN @Arabizer i can feel your joy right now hahahahah


As long as they are not PMU units and they're Kurds I hope they are bombed to hell.


----------



## 925boy

The US struck Soleimani yesterday and the other PMU leaders today BECAUSE The US has lost effective deterrence by presence and posture. 

The US decided to remix the equation(targeted assassinations) to see if this sort of violence will restore military deterrence with Iranian backed groups. Problem is, that has escalated things past "acceptable" for Iran. 

I am making my prediction here and now: The US is flexing militarily and Iran is reacting quietly(for now),but US is more afraid of a conflict than Iran is. 

Trump might have also acted extra aggressive here in order to restore his humiliation by Iranian military last year. Trump was provoked 2-3 times by Iran and he didnt do anything, so that might have made Iran more aggressive, and so now Trump is doing these assassination to put a lid on Iran's military activities and restore more effective deterrence against Iran. 

Those of you who said Iran wont do anything, please save and screenshot those posts where you said that.

Iran cant beat US in a conventional war, let me state that loud and clear, because some people get triggered and start hallucinating your intent when you say anything that suggests or sounds otherwise.

BUUUT, when you consider the fact that Trump has given Iran the MOST effective reasons in a long time that creates unity for military action and aggressive behavior PLUS the fact that Iran is currently a matured, rested and competent military power PLUS the fact that US military priority is to focus on China(which is why Trump didnt strike Iran last year when he had multiple chances to do so), i worry that timing is on Iran's side. US military is 1) exhausted from long wars 2) doesnt have money for a war with Iran 3) Soldiers are fatigued and morale is good but not great 3) US public that doesnt want another war, and DEFINITELY not a war with a competent military power like Iran, i am afraid to say that Iran has the real military momentum now. I dont care that US flew in 200 C-17s. The fact is that America doesnt have the troop #s currently to have a serious clash with Iran in place. That is the fact. US at most has 30-50K soldiers ready now and able and US will need at least 200-500KK soldiers for an Iran contingency. 

ON A FINAL NOTE, to the crowd that says "Iran and ISIS are allies", you do notice that Russian and Iraqi govt officials both said that SOleimani fought ISIS. If Iran is friends with ISIS then why would an Iranian general be accused of fighting a friend of Iran? make it make sense!! NO LOGIC DETECTED.

Some Pakistanis are trolling on this thread and so is 1 Turkish guy with the eagle in his logo(he is trolling STEALTHILY but hard) but since its not a thread after recent Pakistan-India tensions/conflict, you dont get banned. On that thread, people who were non Pakistani and said anything Pakistanis didnt want to hear then got banned quick. But its all good..the truth will reveal itself completely. Let the chips fall where they may and may the best emerge the victor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dani92 said:


> Few years ago these scumbags wanted to fight israel in the golan at the same time the american I force was giving them air support!
> 
> They were fighting isis under american protection and support but they are really ungrateful.



KSA saves the live of many of the leaders of the Southern uprising back in 1991, leaders of who many later came to power.

*




*
12 years later, the foolish US, that they were begging to help them all the time, gave them Iraq on a platter, and later they turned anti-USA and anti-KSA, while destroying Iraq and being the traitors, fifth columns, cowards and terrorists that they have always been.

Without US/international support, ISIS would have been many times harder to defeat as well.

Instead they were busy targeting Iraqi patriots who have done 100 billion more for Iraq and had well-proven track records while utterly trashing all of Iraq and killing 10.000's of Iraqis if not more.

Perfect examples of filthy opportunists without any principles as well.

Luckily this is no longer being tolerated and the people are rising up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

They're are panicking about the 8 months arms embargo which is going to end after 8 months. They know if Iran gets access to buying and selling arms they are fucked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anatolia

dani92 said:


> Few years ago these scumbags wanted to fight israel in the golan at the same time the american I force was giving them air support!
> 
> They were fighting isis under american protection and support but they are really ungrateful.


probably they dont even know what they are doing...such a rich country is suffering..in 1950s iranians were scared to come Turkey cos Turkey was so poor and horrible..Iran got everything oil gas copperpeople other sources .but they cannot manage their potential...they did very bad things in syria under shiasm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zeeshe100

he was anti Pakistan .death of a person who hates Pakistan and threatened us is a good thing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mangekyousharingan said:


> Trump is desperately trying to drag Iran in a war with US to stay in power. The most logical response is to stay calm and don't retaliate. Wait after next president is elected and then get our revenge. But the question is. How much beating can Iran handle before we HAVE to retaliate? If we respond now we get a full scale war and lose our influence in Iraq entirely. If we don't respond, they will continue to strike all Pro Iranian militants in Iraq until there is none left. Ironically. The only man able to mastermind us out of this situation was Soleimani.


After 8 months we've access to weapons for import and export. Our arms embargo will end. They're are panicking about this and want to see Iran lash out before these 8 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anatolia

...


Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> After 1 months we've access to weapons for import and export. Our arms embargo will end. They're are panicking about this and want to see Iran lash out before these 8 months.


bro i think you should stop dreaming. you cannot even get your own air defence missiles from Russian ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Looks tiny that Qassim Soleimani. Can't be taller than 1.65 meters.
> 
> @dani92
> 
> What a day. Half of those Wilayat al-Faqih foreigners, terrorists, traitors and fifth columns have been eliminated within less than 48 hours.
> 
> Still waiting for this tumor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pseudo-Iraqi with roots in the east.


He should be dragged in the street like what iraqis to the monarchist Abdulillah and Nuri Al-Said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

mangekyousharingan said:


> You are too small and don't have the money. If you had the size of India and Indias GDP you would be a dominant power



We are still bigger and stronger than Iran, and can still defeat India in conventional warfare.

The way things are moving, India will destroy itself.

Antagonizing neighbors is not a good long term strategy for Iran, someone seems to have figured it out.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> That would be the first time that the US were to strike/target Houthis. Strange timing as well as there are ongoing negotiations between the Yemeni government and the Houthis terrorists/fifth columns regarding Hudaydah.
> 
> I think that such strikes are more likely to be KSA/UAE in origin given the track record of such strikes in the past. Or even more likely a coordinated attack. MBS had several phone calls with Pompeo in the last 10 days.
> 
> Anyway it appears to be an actual IRGC target, lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213251256988385281
> Anyway I am not complaining.
> 
> Not a first time that Iranian IRGC terrorists are killed in Yemen or Hezbollah operatives. Posted videos of KSA/Arab coalition targeting such individuals before and now we have further confirmation that some of them are hiding in Northwestern Yemen, probably entering during the lawlessness period in 2014-2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be clever to up the pressure in Northwestern Yemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for the moronic low IQ Mullah claims of "we have nothing to do with Yemen" that gullible cretins on PDF also believe in.
> 
> But that is another cluster**** much like Syria, Libya and Iraq of late, sadly.


woow.. some pictures and phone number made for you by your US parents, now everything is so special.. we found an Iranian agent.. 
By the way where is your 85% story that you're telling for 6 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Microsoft

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> They're are panicking about the 8 months arms embargo which is going to end after 8 months. They know if Iran gets access to buying and selling arms they are fucked.



It is more than an 8 month ordeal. You have to set up infrastructure, training, etc. Things won't change overnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dani92 said:


> He should be dragged in the street like what iraqis to the monarchist Abdulillah and Nuri Al-Said.



He will eventually, like most of his filth have lately and since 2003. One way or another, an Iraqi patriot will get him and his likes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> We are still bigger and stronger than Iran, and can still defeat India in conventional warfare.
> 
> The way things are moving, India will destroy itself.
> 
> Antagonizing neighbors is not a good long term strategy for Iran, someone seems to have figured it out.



I am not going to enter a dick measuring contest with you. But regarding being bigger than Iran. Have you been to school bro?


----------



## Microsoft

mangekyousharingan said:


> I am not going to enter a dick measuring contest with you. But regarding being bigger than Iran. Have you been to school bro?
> 
> View attachment 597697



This is severe dick measuring. What about the population?


----------



## mangekyo

Microsoft said:


> This is severe dick measuring. What about the population?



Read my comment he quoted. I were saying that Pakistan is too small and doesn't have the economy to become a dominant power. If you had the size of India and Indias economy, you would be a dominant power. He said Pakistan is bigger than Iran. Thats why I posted the map. 

You have the population, morale, spirit, minds etc, what you are lacking is size and economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

mangekyousharingan said:


> 1) They wont elect a new president in the middle of a war.
> 2) US have us cornered. If we respond now we get a full scale war and lose our influence in Iraq entirely. If we don't respond, they will continue to strike all Pro Iranian militants in Iraq until there is none left and we lose our influence in Iraq entirely. Ironically. The only man able to mastermind us out of this situation was Soleimani.
> 
> If we didn't plan for this before sining JCPOA and made sure we are capable of quickly building nukes when we need to and if we haven't secretly been producing ICBMS, we are screwed. Only option is to test nukes, put them on an ICBM and then respond proportionally to US. Nothing else is going to stop them from invading Iran once they finish of our influence in Iraq



There is another option. It is not doom and gloom, and it is not necessary to fall deeper in the trap.

Iran should drop its self-destructive foreign policy and its funding of Shia militias in neighboring countries.

Reach out to Turkey, Pakistan, Afghan Taliban, Sunni Arabs (aside from Gulf,) and most of all accept the current foreign policy was misguided.

By itself, Iran will be straggled and finished off, but together we can fight back against this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> He will eventually, like most of his filth have lately and since 2003. One way or another, an Iraqi patriot will get him and his likes.


I think many iraqis deserved this miserable you see they will killed the monarchs in savage and brutal way even though they didn't do 10% what the republicans did while they feared saddam who executed and tortured many of then in brutal way yet the didn't dare to revolt against him and drag him in the street even the he was more oppressive than the so called british puppet monarchy. The same goes with Russians who killed the tsar by accusing him of corruption and oppression while living under the Bolsheviks who were worst lol or right now with Iranians under the ayatollah who made the shah's SAVAK amateurs compared to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lamdacore

925boy said:


> The US struck Soleimani yesterday and the other PMU leaders today BECAUSE The US has lost effective deterrence by presence and posture.
> 
> The US decided to remix the equation(targeted assassinations) to see if this sort of violence will restore military deterrence with Iranian backed groups. Problem is, that has escalated things past "acceptable" for Iran.
> 
> I am making my prediction here and now: The US is flexing militarily and Iran is reacting quietly(for now),but US is more afraid of a conflict than Iran is.
> 
> Trump might have also acted extra aggressive here in order to restore his humiliation by Iranian military last year. Trump was provoked 2-3 times by Iran and he didnt do anything, so that might have made Iran more aggressive, and so now Trump is doing these assassination to put a lid on Iran's military activities and restore more effective deterrence against Iran.
> 
> Those of you who said Iran wont do anything, please save and screenshot those posts where you said that.
> 
> Iran cant beat US in a conventional war, let me state that loud and clear, because some people get triggered and start hallucinating your intent when you say anything that suggests or sounds otherwise.
> 
> BUUUT, when you consider the fact that Trump has given Iran the MOST effective reasons in a long time that creates unity for military action and aggressive behavior PLUS the fact that Iran is currently a matured, rested and competent military power PLUS the fact that US military priority is to focus on China(which is why Trump didnt strike Iran last year when he had multiple chances to do so), i worry that timing is on Iran's side. US military is 1) exhausted from long wars 2) doesnt have money for a war with Iran 3) Soldiers are fatigued and morale is good but not great 3) US public that doesnt want another war, and DEFINITELY not a war with a competent military power like Iran, i am afraid to say that Iran has the real military momentum now. I dont care that US flew in 200 C-17s. The fact is that America doesnt have the troop #s currently to have a serious clash with Iran in place. That is the fact. US at most has 30-50K soldiers ready now and able and US will need at least 200-500KK soldiers for an Iran contingency.
> 
> ON A FINAL NOTE, to the crowd that says "Iran and ISIS are allies", you do notice that Russian and Iraqi govt officials both said that SOleimani fought ISIS. If Iran is friends with ISIS then why would an Iranian general be accused of fighting a friend of Iran? make it make sense!! NO LOGIC DETECTED.
> 
> Some Pakistanis are trolling on this thread and so is 1 Turkish guy with the eagle in his logo(he is trolling STEALTHILY but hard) but since its not a thread after recent Pakistan-India tensions/conflict, you dont get banned. On that thread, people who were non Pakistani and said anything Pakistanis didnt want to hear then got banned quick. But its all good..the truth will reveal itself completely. Let the chips fall where they may and may the best emerge the victor.



Agree with a lot of things here. Trump is a ruthless business man and he is taking a major risk and upping the pressure in his "Maximum Pressure" strategy against Iran. He may be in a position to make Iran stop its attacks in the immediate term but he has now lost control of the options Iran can exercise now that "they" consider themselves to be a in a state of war with the US. This means that every US killed, be it military or civilian, would be another pressure on Trump, where he will constantly will have to commit resources. Considering he loves to exercises excessive use of force will mean that every time a new act happens, he will have to escalate. It wont take much till it is all out war and then the gloves are off and there will be massive killings. Iran will literally become another Iraq and Syria but the Iranians have been there before i.e. the Iran-Iraq war is subtle reminder on the resilience of the Iranian nation.

The more escalation happens the more resources need to be committed and this will be a long affair, it will be mired by low and high intensity conflict directly involving US assets. The threshold will be very low.

As of now, Iran would be doing the following:
1) Form a resolution on what it want to achieve i.e. a direct goal that strategic and clearly causes pain.
2) It will most likely not respond with high intensity but will force Trumps hand again to escalate. This means there can be clandestine operations in GCC, Afghanistan, Pakistan etc. These countries will have to start protecting US citizens a lot more and will have to have their intelligence agencies working effectively. Any US citizen killed in a US-allied soil can only cause the US to huff and puff but would not be able to pin it on Iran. Just like the Saudi Aramco oil refinery attack which was highly overt but there was not much that could happen because the evidence was weak.
3) Making the region unsafe for the US citizens will be the primary objective that would be constant nuance for US policy planners and knee jerk reaction would climb the escalation ladder and Iran would respond accordingly. They will force the US hand to start a conflict eventually.
4) Russia and Chinese engagement will now be highly critical for Iran and they can be asked to help with asymmetric war preparations. Iran will probably prepare to be invaded and attacked and will build its asymmetric warfare capability.
5) Stuff I can not thing about.

The point is, Iran always wanted a dialogue with the US but was conducing operations against "Maximum Pressure" strategy. This is why we see the Trump tweet as a carrot and stick approach but it is now worth thinking whether there is a carrot. The Swiss embassy is busy exchanging words between Iran and the US but no one know what that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> woow.. some pictures and phone number made for you by your US parents, now everything is so special.. we found an Iranian agent..
> By the way where is your 85% story that you're telling for 6 years.



Are you crying that your terrorist was blown up and facing one humiliation after the other for the entire world to see? The reward has nothing to do with Arabs, an Arabic version was just posted which is logical given that Arabic is the lingua franca of Yemen and given that the terrorist rat was hiding in Yemen until he was blown up.

Story as in facts on the ground?






You better worry about your crippling Willayat al-Faqih Mullah regime that not long ago gunned down 1000 + Iranians like cattle for protesting. Your presence has always, is and always will be unwanted in any Arab country and the traitors, fifth columns, terrorists, proxies and Wilayat al-Faqih Mullah drones will not only be chased out of Arab land but we will burry them alive. Nothing you can do about it other than sit back and watch.

Now by principle I don't give a crap about what non-Arabs have to say about internal Arab affairs, so this will be my last reply to your Mullah filth and crying while based in the Netherlands of all places in the world. Go fight with your Mullah filth in Iraq, Syria or Yemen, we will help you reach your infallible Mullah in heaven quicker.



dani92 said:


> I think many iraqis deserved this miserable you see they will killed the monarchs in savage and brutal way even though they didn't do 10% what the republicans did while they feared saddam who executed and tortured many of then in brutal way yet the didn't dare to revolt against him and drag him in the street even the he was more oppressive than the so called british puppet monarchy. The same goes with Russians who killed the tsar by accusing him of corruption and oppression while living under the Bolsheviks who were worst lol or right now with Iranians under the ayatollah who made the shah's SAVAK amateurs compared to them.



An entire nation let alone people cannot be blamed for the ills of a few uneducated wrongdoers. In the region, when masses revolted, it was always the lowest classes and least educated ones that tended to gain power through sheer brute force, numbers and opportunistic/populist propaganda.

You see the same thing in Iran. All those ruling today, were illiterate peasants not long ago. Hence why their performance has been this pathetically bad despite all the oil, gas and a large population for regional standards that has grown from 20 million not many decades ago, to 80 million nowadays.

It was always easy to convince the illiterate villager, city dweller etc. that those in power "were evil people who are only exploiting you" and make all kind of false promises.

The curse of Iraqi politics and changes in system started with the absurdity that was the 1958 "revolution" indeed and the one behind that, not surprisingly, had the same, even worse, ending just 5 years later. This should have served as a lesson but unfortunately most of the Iraqi elite left after 1958 creating a power vacuum.

That is why it is so important to have a strong, large and educated elite that can shape a nations future and guide it in the right direction and serve as a good example for those climbing the social ladder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> There is another option. It is not doom and gloom, and it is not necessary to fall deeper in the trap.
> 
> Iran should drop its self-destructive foreign policy and its funding of Shia militias in neighboring countries.
> 
> Reach out to Turkey, Pakistan, Afghan Taliban, Sunni Arabs (aside from Gulf,) and most of all accept the current foreign policy was misguided.
> 
> By itself, Iran will be straggled and finished off, but together we can fight back against this.



Unfortunately it doesn't work that way. US and Israel have set a goal to destroy us. We are only in Iraq to deter attacks by US, we are only in Syria and Lebanon to deter attacks by Israel. If you know Iranian history, we have been in a defensive stance fighting for survival since the 1400s. The minute we pull out of these countries, we are doomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

mangekyousharingan said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't work that way. US and Israel have set a goal to destroy us. We are only in Iraq to deter attacks by US, we are only in Syria and Lebanon to deter attacks by Israel. If you know Iranian history, we have been in a defensive stance fighting for survival since the 1400s. The minute we pull out of these countries, we are doomed.



And now that Iraq has been getting doomed since 2003 for your sake, what do you suggest Iraq to do if it would act upon its own interests.

Kurdish and ISIS animals aside, the MP's in Baghdad are stealing billions of dollars and the dominating forces happen to be of the Shi'a Islamist sides whom fled to Iran during the Iran-Iraq war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

If someone strikes in Texas to kill George W Bush (since he is responsible for the death of 1 million+ Iraqis), would that be called terrorism and violation of sovereignty?

Then why is the US strike to kill the Iranian General (no matter how evil he is) not be called terrorism?

Who defines which one is terrorism? How long would we accept the definition set by the powerful ones to exploit the weak, and then violate it at their whims?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

anatolia said:


> ...
> 
> bro i think you should stop dreaming. you cannot even get your own air defence missiles from Russian ..


We made our own (bavar) and our khordad system shot down most expensive drone in world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

mangekyousharingan said:


> Read my comment he quoted. I were saying that Pakistan is too small and doesn't have the economy to become a dominant power. If you had the size of India and Indias economy, you would be a dominant power. He said Pakistan is bigger than Iran. Thats why I posted the map.
> 
> You have the population, morale, spirit, minds etc, what you are lacking is size and economy.



Afghanistan and China will both make up for that, along with the now obvious balkanization of India.

Pakistan will now become the major power of this region. This is why Gulf, Iran, and Oman are paranoid about Pakistan, esp Gwadar.

I hope Iran will come join hands with Turkey and Pakistan and drop its sectarian agenda. By culture, we are very similar to you.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Afghanistan and China will both make for that, along with the now obvious balkanization of India.
> 
> Pakistan will now become the major power of this region. This is why Gulf, Iran, and Oman are paranoid about Pakistan, esp Gwadar.



In which universe is Pakistan a part of the Arab world or "region" (whatever the word "region" means) and in which universe is "Gulf" (whatever that is), Iran and Oman (Oman is not part of the imaginary Gulf or what, lol)? paranoid about Pakistan? By helping keep it afloat for decades in a row and hosting the largest Pakistani diaspora that is an economic lifeline of Pakistan since decades ago as well?

Gwadar, a former Omani imperial possession btw, posses no threat to any of the worldwide key strategic ports in Arabia or the Arab world. Dubai, Jeddah, NEOM, SUEZ and tons of other ports will remain much more important and busy as is the case today and historically since recorded times.

Gwadar can become a complementary port that will be integrated with the ports that I mentioned.

You seem to have forgot that China considers the Arab world (one of the most strategic areas of the world) absolutely crucial in their Road and Belt project. Which is why they have created an entire Arab policy paper unlike any other region in the world.

Arab-Chinese trade numbers 300 + billion ANNUALLY. Far greater than any Muslim region in the world, not even comparable. With the MASSIVE population growth in the Arab world and economic growth, aside from the MASSIVE natural resources of our region and KEY strategic location, one must be a cretin to think, that China will not be a key ally. In fact China is in many ways already a key strategic ally. Both parties talk about it publicly as well.

Let some of the Chinese users here explain it to you @lonelyman @ChineseTiger1986 etc. further if I was not clear enough.






It is China that is jointly excavating uranium in KSA (we have one of the largest uranium reserves in the world) while we speak and helps build up our domestic ballistic missile force. Not anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Arabizer said:


> And now that Iraq has been getting doomed since 2003 for your sake, what do you suggest Iraq to do if it would act upon its own interests.
> 
> Kurdish and ISIS animals aside, the MP's in Baghdad are stealing billions of dollars and the dominating forces happen to be of the Shi'a Islamist sides whom fled to Iran during the Iran-Iraq war.



But who says Iraqs and Irans interests cant be aligned? ATM. Both countries serve each others interests. I personally wouldn't care if Iraqi Sadr was elected next Supreme Leader. Some people tend to care too much about race. I don't. Iran is not tryin to annex your country or steal your money.

If you were Iran, would you sit back and watch the country you know wants to destroy you grow its influence in your backyard and use it in the future to destroy you? It's only natural Iran acted and did whatever it could to keep influence over Iraq and make sure Iraq remains an ally. If you were able to kick out USA. We would have no reason to be in Iraq. We could be good neighbors and allies that would look after each others interest.


----------



## KediKesenFare3

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> In which universe is Pakistan a part of the Arab world or "region" (whatever the word "region" means) and in which universe is "Gulf" (whatever that is), Iran and Oman (Oman is not part of the imaginary Gulf or what, lol)? paranoid about Pakistan? By helping keep it afloat for decades in a row and hosting the largest Pakistani diaspora that is an economic lifeline of Pakistan since decades ago as well?
> 
> Gwadar, a former Omani imperial possession btw, posses no threat to any of the worldwide key strategic ports in Arabia or the Arab world. Dubai, Jeddah, NEOM, SUEZ and tons of other ports will remain much more important and busy as is the case today and historically since recorded times.
> 
> Gwadar can become a complementary port that will be integrated with the ports that I mentioned.
> 
> You seem to have forgot that China considers the Arab world (one of the most strategic areas of the world) absolutely crucial in their Road and Belt project. Which is why they have created an entire Arab policy paper unlike any other region in the world.
> 
> Arab-Chinese trade numbers 300 + billion ANNUALLY. Far greater than any Muslim region in the world, not even comparable. With the MASSIVE population growth in the Arab world and economic growth, aside from the MASSIVE natural resources of our region and KEY strategic location, one must be a cretin to think, that China will not be a key ally. In fact China is in many ways already a key strategic ally. Both parties talk about it publicly as well.
> 
> Let some of the Chinese users here explain it to you @lonelyman @ChineseTiger1986 etc.



Pakistan - in every way - is much more important for China than the entire Arab peninsula put together. Pakistan is a nuclear power, a big nation and most importantly China's back door to the world markets if the Malaka Straits gets blocked.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

mangekyousharingan said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't work that way. US and Israel have set a goal to destroy us. We are only in Iraq to deter attacks by US, we are only in Syria and Lebanon to deter attacks by Israel. If you know Iranian history, we have been in a defensive stance fighting for survival since the 1400s. The minute we pull out of these countries, we are doomed.



I can understand the siege mentality, but in that much pressure, you are bound to make mistakes. 

We support Iran against US and Israel and continue to do so, but the question is why is Iran supporting Serb, Greek, Armenian, Indian enemies and butchers of Muslims against natural allies Kosovo, Bosnia, Albania, Turkey, Azerbaija , and Pakistan.

The foreign policy is all over the place.

I much preferred Ahmedi Nejad's globalist vision and leadership over Hassan Rouhani sectarian mindset.

I wish Iran gets better leadership to meet the coming challenges.

As a Pakistani who was directly affected by India's occupation and theft of Kashmir, I wish Iranian claims of supporting Muslims all over the world goes beyond just rhetoric and into reality.

Supporting US puppets in Afghanistan and Iraq was bad policy, and now its backfiring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 12 years later, the foolish US, that they were begging to help them all the time, gave them Iraq on a platter, and later they turned anti-USA and anti-KSA, while destroying Iraq and being the traitors, fifth columns, cowards and terrorists that they have always been.


LOL I agree, like me and @PakFactor were discussing on another similar thread on here. I agree you might call many of these Shia elements 'traitors' or 'collaborators' (depends on how you judge things) , since thy were the biggest advocate calling and pleading with western powers to invade their own country and topple their Sunni dictator Saddam for them, claiming how their Shia brethren have been killed and oppressed by Saddam regime for decades,and they collaborated with us during our invasion of Iraq and even fought by our side against Iraqis armed forces.

However, we all now know these people were just opportunistic ingrates who were just after power for themselves. Since when we topple Iraq and gave them power on a silver plate, these same elements were the first to turn their attention and weapons towards those same western forces who fought and got rid of their worse enemy and dictator Saddam. Its funny that they are now claiming to be the most anti western forces fighting the 'evil' West.
I am even more amazed that many people on here don't even notice/remember(or maybe they just choose to ignore this) this ridiculous paradox. lol Humans brains seem to forget things very quickly indeed. 

Anyway, i don't feel any pity for them to be honest, i guess once a traitor, always a traitor. So they should be dealt with accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

925boy said:


> The US struck Soleimani yesterday and the other PMU leaders today BECAUSE The US has lost effective deterrence by presence and posture.
> 
> The US decided to remix the equation(targeted assassinations) to see if this sort of violence will restore military deterrence with Iranian backed groups. Problem is, that has escalated things past "acceptable" for Iran.
> 
> I am making my prediction here and now: The US is flexing militarily and Iran is reacting quietly(for now),but US is more afraid of a conflict than Iran is.
> 
> Trump might have also acted extra aggressive here in order to restore his humiliation by Iranian military last year. Trump was provoked 2-3 times by Iran and he didnt do anything, so that might have made Iran more aggressive, and so now Trump is doing these assassination to put a lid on Iran's military activities and restore more effective deterrence against Iran.
> 
> Those of you who said Iran wont do anything, please save and screenshot those posts where you said that.
> 
> Iran cant beat US in a conventional war, let me state that loud and clear, because some people get triggered and start hallucinating your intent when you say anything that suggests or sounds otherwise.
> 
> BUUUT, when you consider the fact that Trump has given Iran the MOST effective reasons in a long time that creates unity for military action and aggressive behavior PLUS the fact that Iran is currently a matured, rested and competent military power PLUS the fact that US military priority is to focus on China(which is why Trump didnt strike Iran last year when he had multiple chances to do so), i worry that timing is on Iran's side. US military is 1) exhausted from long wars 2) doesnt have money for a war with Iran 3) Soldiers are fatigued and morale is good but not great 3) US public that doesnt want another war, and DEFINITELY not a war with a competent military power like Iran, i am afraid to say that Iran has the real military momentum now. I dont care that US flew in 200 C-17s. The fact is that America doesnt have the troop #s currently to have a serious clash with Iran in place. That is the fact. US at most has 30-50K soldiers ready now and able and US will need at least 200-500KK soldiers for an Iran contingency.
> 
> ON A FINAL NOTE, to the crowd that says "Iran and ISIS are allies", you do notice that Russian and Iraqi govt officials both said that SOleimani fought ISIS. If Iran is friends with ISIS then why would an Iranian general be accused of fighting a friend of Iran? make it make sense!! NO LOGIC DETECTED.
> 
> Some Pakistanis are trolling on this thread and so is 1 Turkish guy with the eagle in his logo(he is trolling STEALTHILY but hard) but since its not a thread after recent Pakistan-India tensions/conflict, you dont get banned. On that thread, people who were non Pakistani and said anything Pakistanis didnt want to hear then got banned quick. But its all good..the truth will reveal itself completely. Let the chips fall where they may and may the best emerge the victor.



Don’t know you much on this forum, but what you said is what I wanted to get out as well. Well put. 

I’m following you as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

-BERLIN - The United States and its allies have suspended training of Iraqi forces because of the increased threat they face after a U.S. airstrike in Baghdad on Friday killed a top Iranian general, the German military said in a letter seen by Reuters.

Wtf is this? They warmonger and then go in hiding because of threats?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

monitor said:


> If someone strikes in Texas to kill George W Bush (since he is responsible for the death of 1 million+ Iraqis), would that be called terrorism and violation of sovereignty?
> 
> Then why is the US strike to kill the Iranian General (no matter how evil he is) not be called terrorism?
> 
> Who defines which one is terrorism? How long would we accept the definition set by the powerful ones to exploit the weak, and then violate it at their whims?



Their terrorist is only the one who is against them. It has nothing to do with anything else.

Yesterday Taliban was overthrown for being terrorist and made a scapegoat for 9/11, now they want to make peace and negotiate when Taliban has defeated them and their puppets in Afghanistan.

Even their definition of terrorist changes depending on political expediency.

Modi was terrorist before he got elected, now they refuse to say anything to what he is doing against Kashmiris or Indian Muslims.


----------



## mangekyo

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I can understand the siege mentality, but in that much pressure, you are bound to make mistakes.
> 
> We support Iran against US and Israel and continue to do so, but the question is why is Iran supporting Serb, Greek, Armenian, Indian enemies and butchers of Muslims against natural allies Kosovo, Bosnia, Albania, Turkey, Azerbaija , and Pakistan.
> 
> The foreign policy is all over the place.
> 
> I much preferred Ahmedi Nejad's globalist vision and leadership over Hassan Rouhani sectarian mindset.
> 
> I wish Iran gets better leadership to meet the coming challenges.
> 
> As a Pakistani who was directly affected by India's occupation and theft of Kashmir, I wish Iranian claims of supporting Muslims all over the world goes beyond just rhetoric and into reality.
> 
> Supporting US puppets in Afghanistan and Iraq was bad policy, and now its backfiring.



We don't have any other option, other than going KSA style kneeling to the Americans


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

KediKesenFare said:


> Pakistan - in every way - is much more important for China than the entire Arab peninsula put together. Pakistan is a nuclear power, a big nation and most importantly China's back door to the world markets if the Malaka Straits gets blocked.



The Arabian Peninsula is one area of the Arab world.

Pakistan's main importance for China is to act like a counterbalance to India which is China's biggest rival (potentially) in the neighborhood. We are talking about a country with a smaller economy than tiny UAE. Let us not get ahead of ourselves despite the nature of this forum.

Other than that China is mostly energy dependent on the GCC/Arab world and to gain inroads to Africa, Middle East, Western Asia and Europe, they need the key strategic location of the Arab world, which is of far greater importance than Pakistan, with all due respect.

Pakistan is important, but not anywhere near as important as the entire Arab world which far exceeds Pakistan in size, population, economy, resources and strategic location. Even the Chinese Muslims naturally gravitate towards the Arab world due to religious reasons alone hence communist China wanting to have religious ties that continue to this day of course strictly guarded within the Chinese context but it is nevertheless telling that they keep sending their religious clerics and people abroad to Arab nations to study Arabic and enhance business ties. This is mainly done by the Hui community.











They even have Arabic state TV channels.






In any case, it is complete and utter delusion to think that Gwadar will be a threat when Gwadar is a Chinese invention and the same Chinese wants to connect it with the already existing and much larger ports in the GCC/Arab world. For the goods to even reach Africa, Europe, West Asia etc. they need to travel though our waters and ports hence a natural symbiosis in the future if Gwadar becomes a success.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

mangekyousharingan said:


> But who says Iraqs and Irans interests cant be aligned? ATM. Both countries serve each others interests. I personally wouldn't care if Iraqi Sadr was elected next Supreme Leader. Some people tend to care too much about race. I don't. Iran is not tryin to annex your country or steal your money.
> 
> If you were Iran, would you sit back and watch the country you know wants to destroy you grow its influence in your backyard and use it in the future to destroy you? It's only natural Iran acted and did whatever it could to keep influence over Iraq and make sure Iraq remains an ally. If you were able to kick out USA. We would have no reason to be in Iraq. We could be good neighbors and allies that would look after each others interest.



It's not about what can or can be, that's a road in which we can write major paragraphs without end.

Iraq's current situation, the situation since 2003, there is nothing positive about it and Iran's influence in Baghdad has been negative in every way. Whenever I bring this up, the response is 'but PMU'. PMU is not even a good thing for us to start with.

If the US were to leave Iraq, Iran would get an even stronger grip on Iraq on its military and political blocs. They wouldn't leave. Aligned interests can only happen when two states are equal and one views the other as a partner rather than a playground to spawn proxies in, Iran does not view Iraq its equal. Khazali, Amiri etc. they have all been glamorized, in reality do you think our country has no one better than those figures, whom fought against their own state.

All foreign influence is negative, Turkey tried it in Mosul a few years back as well. Iraq has been a shithole ever since 2003, the government did nothing good. The only 'improvement' of today compared to the 90's is due to the fact that UN sanctions were lifted allowing the gov to sell oil. Not that they did any good with the oil but steal it, and i'm talking Shi'a Islamist groups as they're ruling Iraq.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

mike2000 is back said:


> LOL I agree, like me and @PakFactor were discussing on another similar thread on here. I agree you might call many of these Shia elements 'traitors' or 'collaborators' (depends on how you judge things) , since thy were the biggest advocate calling and pleading with western powers to invade their own country and topple their Sunni dictator Saddam for them, claiming how their Shia brethren have been killed and oppressed by Saddam regime for decades,and they collaborated with us during our invasion of Iraq and even fought by our side against Iraqis armed forces.
> 
> However, we all now know these people were just opportunistic ingrates who were just after power for themselves. Since when we topple Iraq and gave them power on a silver plate, these same elements were the first to turn their attention and weapons towards those same western forces who fought and got rid of their worse enemy and dictator Saddam. Its funny that they are now claiming to be the most anti western forces fighting the 'evil' West.
> I am even more amazed that many people on here don't even notice/remember(or maybe they just choose to ignore this) this ridiculous paradox. lol Humans brains seem to forget things very quickly indeed.
> 
> Anyway, i don't feel any pity for them to be honest, i guess once a traitor, always a traitor. So they should be dealt with accordingly.



This has nothing to do with Shia Arabs, who are our brethren with Shia Islam originating in our lands and all the holy sites of the sect being in our lands as well. 99.9% of all Arab Shias, regardless of nationality, are not acting like fifth columns either and are faithful and loyal citizens of their respective countries who are proud patrons of the Arab identity in many cases.

This is more about a minority of corrupt outright traitors who used to fight against their own country and countrymen on the battlefield and later caused enormous calamities in Iraq on behalf of the demonic/cancerous and foreign Farsi Wilayat al-Faqih regime. They are fifth columns, traitors, terrorists and Wilayat al-Faqih Mullahs drones that even very religious Iraqi Shia Arabs want to get desperately rid off hence the mass protests in Najaf, Karbala and Southern Iraq in general and the subsequent 500 + martyrs, mostly young Iraqi Shia Arab youth.

I am just laughing at the hypocrisy, desperation etc. and the irony of both KSA and USA saving them years apart. A funny world indeed.

Anyway have no worries, if there is one thing that the history of the Arab world has proven time and time again, is that traitors get what they deserve in due time one way or another. Been a good 48 hours.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

mike2000 is back said:


> LOL I agree, like me and @PakFactor were discussing on another similar thread on here. I agree you might call many of these Shia elements 'traitors' or 'collaborators' (depends on how you judge things) , since thy were the biggest advocate calling and pleading with western powers to invade their own country and topple their Sunni dictator Saddam for them, claiming how their Shia brethren have been killed and oppressed by Saddam regime for decades,and they collaborated with us during our invasion of Iraq and even fought by our side against Iraqis armed forces.
> 
> However, we all now know these people were just opportunistic ingrates who were just after power for themselves. Since when we topple Iraq and gave them power on a silver plate, these same elements were the first to turn their attention and weapons towards those same western forces who fought and got rid of their worse enemy and dictator Saddam. Its funny that they are now claiming to be the most anti western forces fighting the 'evil' West.
> I am even more amazed that many people on here don't even notice/remember(or maybe they just choose to ignore this) this ridiculous paradox. lol Humans brains seem to forget things very quickly indeed.
> 
> Anyway, i don't feel any pity for them to be honest, i guess once a traitor, always a traitor. So they should be dealt with accordingly.



I don't agree with most of what you write on this forum, but here what you have written is absolute gold.

Not only with Iraq, but even in Afghanistan, Iran cooperated and supported Western forces all along to remove the Taliban (another enemy of Iran.)

Today they are very afraid that Taliban has come back into power, and are trying to pressure Pakistan on the issue by cross border firing. They even brought India to Pakistan's Western border in Chahbahar.

This kind of backstabbing will leave Iran isolated, but even then somehow Iran is gifted with decent neighbors like Turkey and Pakistan who won't take advantage of Iran's woes as Iran had done with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rana4pak

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> The Arabian Peninsula is one area of the Arab world.
> 
> Pakistan's main importance for China is to act like a counterbalance to India which is China's biggest rival (potentially) in the neighborhood. We are talking about a country with a smaller economy than tiny UAE. Let us not get ahead of ourselves despite the nature of this forum.
> 
> Other than that China is mostly energy dependent on the GCC/Arab world and to gain inroads to Africa, Middle East, Western Asia and Europe, they need the key strategic location of the Arab world, which is of far greater importance than Pakistan, with all due respect.
> 
> Pakistan is important, but not anywhere near as important as the entire Arab world which far exceeds Pakistan in size, population, economy, resources and strategic location.
> 
> In any case, it is complete and utter delusion to think that Gwadar will be a threat when Gwadar is a Chinese invention and the same Chinese wants to connect it with the already existing and much larger ports in the GCC/Arab world. For the goods to even reach Africa, Europe, West Asia etc. they need to travel though our waters and ports hence a natural symbiosis in the future if Gwadar becomes a success.


Hey *budoo *are you high on camel urine .remember when *trump *said to ur prience he will fcuk ur government within one week.and ur prience didn’t utter a word.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KediKesenFare3

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> The Arabian Peninsula is one area of the Arab world.
> 
> Pakistan's main importance for China is to act like a counterbalance to India which is China's biggest rival (potentially) in the neighborhood. We are talking about a country with a smaller economy than tiny UAE. Let us not get ahead of ourselves despite the nature of this forum.



I'm rational. China's wealth, economy, peace and stability is based on trading and Islamabad's role is that of a life insurance if something happens in the South China Sea. The GCC is *not *crucial for the BRI but Pakistan obviously is.

And there's another thing that you will deny immediately. Everyone knows that Saudi Arabia is highly dependent on the US. Your regime will never do anything against the will of the US. You are simply not reliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Rana4pak said:


> Hey *budoo *are you high on camel urine .remember when *trump *said to ur prience he will fcuk ur government within one week.and ur prience didn’t utter a word.



What is this mentally deranged Indian troll blabbering about? How about you counter the factual information that I wrote rather than low IQ nonsense replies and insults? I did not insult anything. Easy to have a big mouth on your own home turf, where is that fake bravery in real life?

@waz can you deal with trolls like that and this likely Indian troll? When a few trolls of dubious origins (troll accounts likely) are trying to create an artificial wedge and insult 550 million Arabs and write nonsense posts out of nowhere, Arab users will obviously not look at it lightly.



KediKesenFare said:


> I'm rational. China's wealth, economy, peace and stability is based on trading and Islamabad's role is that of a life insurance if something happens in the South China Sea. The GCC is *not *crucial for the BRI but Pakistan obviously is.
> 
> And there's another thing that you will deny immediately. Everyone knows that Saudi Arabia is highly dependent of the US. Your regime will never do anything against the will of the US. You are simply not reliable.



Yes, Pakistan, with an economy small than tiny UAE, and a population, landmass etc. is 1 billion times more important than the entire Arab world combined.

KSA/GCC is absolutely crucial for China. For energy alone. An events on the actual ground proof this and the many times greater trade between KSA and China alone, let alone the entire Arab world which was the topic of discussion.

Anyway I don't engage in such silly discussions with well-known anti-Arab yet Arabized Kurds.

KSA has FAR closer ties with China, since ages ago, than your NATO controlled Erdogan regime. Call me the next time that you jointly enriching uranium and excavating uranium in Turkey (I don't think that you have any uranium reserves unlike KSA), cooperating on a ballistic missile program and have a trade that is 5-10 times larger, lol.


----------



## LeGenD

lamdacore said:


> Point 1 - Modern conflicts suck every power within vicinity of the conflict zone in. If we should not be concerned then remember the Afghan war that the US has been fighting, we became a front-line state. Don't fool yourself that the US and Iran will not be having, conflicting, demands from Pakistan and in one way or the other ask Pakistan to pick a side. Depending on how Iran responds, Pakistan is a very easy place to conduct asymmetrical warfare, considering there are numerous American citizens, diplomats etc. Assassinations of these people in Pakistan would be a responsibility on Pakistan to tackle and that would be a key US demand which failing would make the US intervene and violate Pakistan's sovereignty. So, stop being "juvenile" in your thoughts on this matter.
> 
> Point 2 - The Iranians did not declare war on the US, the US declared war on Iran, its the other way around. The act is profound that everyone around the world knows that the US committed a major act of war and that Iran is now justified to respond and retaliate. Also, Iranians never boasted about Saudi oil refinery attacks and rather claimed to be non-complicit in that event, go check your history.
> 
> Point 3 - Wars always break economies. The US is now weaker than it ever was before 9/11 and subsequent wars it carried out as a result in the context of War against Terrorism. Material losses and manpower losses contribute to economic loss. A show of force itself is a significant expenditure such as the moving of US Naval battle group. If the US uses F-35s and if even one of them gets lost, that is a significant economic loss. If the US fires a battery of cruise missiles against targets of less value, that is an economic loss. Remember, the people paying for these wars are the tax payers, the more tax they pay the less purchasing power they have and so the less they spend in the economy. The only time wars are profitable to the US when it is an arms supplier to two warring factions.
> 
> Point 4 - Yes, this was an act by the US where they clearly weighed their options and are working towards convincing how it was a legitimate affair. Keep in mind that Iran has also declared the US armed forces in the regions as a terrorist entity. So, by US practice, the Iranians would seek similar outcome of claiming a US general as well. The US is completely capable (and has) to carry out such operations. Likewise, Iran will now be able to carry out the desired outcome with the capability it has in its hand (which people know and dont know). Iran does not need to be as overt as the US in achieving its outcome. For retaliation, they can kill a US general on US soil, at a time and place of their choosing, through third/fourth party actors, with the appropriate lethality, to achieve the desired outcome.


Not necessarily; US-Iraq war (2003 - 2011) did not suck KSA in. Iran and Syria got involved on the other hand and both are in trouble since.

Unlike Afghanistan, Iran is directly accessible to US from the seas. Understand this simple difference.

Pakistan need to stay away from this mess (or) WE are NEXT in the line. WE already have an increasingly hostile India to deal with, as well as striving for lasting peace in Afghanistan.

So yes, lay off with your juvenile thoughts and dreams of being unstoppable.

Time to close Pakistan-Iran border.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

mangekyousharingan said:


> We don't have any other option, other than going KSA style kneeling to the Americans



In sha Allah, we will fight them together and protect the security of our region, but for that we need to come to the same page. Iran by itself cannot resist the US and its pawns. I hope someone in Iran wakes up and starts pushing for a Muslim alliance to resist KSA and allies, which is nonsectarian and respects the rights of Sunni Muslims as well.

Syria and Iraq badly damaged Iran's image, just like Yemen did to KSA, but the question is not to keep making the same mistakes but find a new solution by thinking outside the box.

I am praying for Iran and I hope Iran gets some visionary leaders who can carry Iran forward, like what Rajab Tayyib Erdogan, Dr. Muhammad Mahathir, PM Imran Khan, and Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani are doing for their countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> What is this mentally deranged Indian troll blabbering about? How about you counter the factual information that I wrote rather than low IQ nonsense replies and insults? I did not insult anything. Easy to have a big mouth on your own home turf, where is that fake bravery in real life?
> 
> @waz can you deal with trolls like that and this likely Indian troll? When a few trolls of dubious origins (troll accounts likely) are trying to create an artificial wedge and insult 550 million Arabs and write nonsense posts out of nowhere, Arab users will obviously not look at it lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Pakistan, with an economy small than tiny UAE, and a population, landmass etc. is 1 billion times more important than the entire Arab world combined.
> 
> KSA/GCC is absolutely crucial for China. For energy alone. An events on the actual ground proof this and the many times greater trade between KSA and China alone, let alone the entire Arab world which was the topic of discussion.
> 
> Anyway I don't engage in such silly discussions with well-known anti-Arab yet Arabized Kurds.


In real world you guys are just vessels state of America *and *Americans are ur real masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> In which universe is Pakistan a part of the Arab world or "region" (whatever the word "region" means) and in which universe is "Gulf" (whatever that is), Iran and Oman (Oman is not part of the imaginary Gulf or what, lol)? paranoid about Pakistan? By helping keep it afloat for decades in a row and hosting the largest Pakistani diaspora that is an economic lifeline of Pakistan since decades ago as well?
> 
> Gwadar, a former Omani imperial possession btw, posses no threat to any of the worldwide key strategic ports in Arabia or the Arab world. Dubai, Jeddah, NEOM, SUEZ and tons of other ports will remain much more important and busy as is the case today and historically since recorded times.
> 
> Gwadar can become a complementary port that will be integrated with the ports that I mentioned.
> 
> You seem to have forgot that China considers the Arab world (one of the most strategic areas of the world) absolutely crucial in their Road and Belt project. Which is why they have created an entire Arab policy paper unlike any other region in the world.
> 
> Arab-Chinese trade numbers 300 + billion ANNUALLY. Far greater than any Muslim region in the world, not even comparable. With the MASSIVE population growth in the Arab world and economic growth, aside from the MASSIVE natural resources of our region and KEY strategic location, one must be a cretin to think, that China will not be a key ally. In fact China is in many ways already a key strategic ally. Both parties talk about it publicly as well.
> 
> Let some of the Chinese users here explain it to you @lonelyman @ChineseTiger1986 etc. further if I was not clear enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is China that is jointly excavating uranium in KSA (we have one of the largest uranium reserves in the world) while we speak and helps build up our domestic ballistic missile force. Not anyone else.



Between Arabs and Iranians, China will remain neutral.

However, between Americans and Iranians, China will stand with Iran at any cost.

Since the US utterly wants to see the destruction of China, and China will fight back at any cost for Iran in the proxy war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Between Arabs and Iranians, China will remain neutral.
> 
> However, between Americans and Iranians, China will stand with Iran at any cost.
> 
> Since the US utterly wants to see the destruction of China, and China will fight back at any cost for Iran in the proxy war.



How dare you say this? Now, as an superior A rab, he is going to explain to you, a Chinese, what China's position actually is. Pay attention, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rana4pak

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Between Arabs and Iranians, China will remain neutral.
> 
> However, between Americans and Iranians, China will stand with Iran at any cost.
> 
> Since the US utterly wants to see the destruction of China, and China will fight back at any cost for Iran in the proxy war.


This illiterate *budoo* doesn’t understand that China can take oil from Iran through Pakistan.china don’t need any Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Between Arabs and Iranians, China will remain neutral.
> 
> However, between Americans and Iranians, China will stand with Iran at any cost.
> 
> Since the US utterly wants to see the destruction of China, and China will fight back at any cost for Iran in the proxy war.



Bro, the topic was Arab-Chinese cooperation with far exceeds that of any Chinese cooperation with any Muslim nation. Just look at the annual trade volume. I think it was 300 + billion last year alone. You have closer ties to us militarily as well than any other country not named Pakistan and this closeness is increasing.

Obviously China will stand against every nation that is against the US on paper but in reality I don't see China being an active part of the region's current mess and proxy war. A red line is the neighborhood, hence North Korea becoming a nuclear power under the watch and protection of China and Russia.

China is currently dependent energy wise on stability in the region. Higher oil prices will also have a negative impact.

As much as China and USA are rivals, I don't see any major war starting and you two remain the two biggest trade partners in the world for a reason. You both need each other economically at least as well as for competitive reasons. However that is my take, none of us can predict the future with complete accuracy.



Rana4pak said:


> In real world you guys are just vessels state of America *and *Americans are ur real masters.



And our regime is the master of your regime using your logic so what does that tell us about you, clown?



KediKesenFare said:


> How dare you say this? Now, as an superior A rab, he is going to explain to you, a Chinese, what China's position actually is. Pay attention, please.



He did not reply to what I actually wrote, I never commented anything about what he wrote as a reply. I simply stated facts about the great importance of Arab-Chinese cooperation, economic alone which far exceeds any relationship that China has with other Muslim nations in the world.

China is not going to take the side of Arabs against Iran or Iranians against Iran, you don't need to be a genius to realize this. It is not their fight, just like Arabs and Iranians won't pick sides in internal East Asian affairs directly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Arabizer said:


> It's not about what can or can be, that's a road in which we can write major paragraphs without end.
> 
> Iraq's current situation, the situation since 2003, there is nothing positive about it and Iran's influence in Baghdad has been negative in every way. Whenever I bring this up, the response is 'but PMU'. PMU is not even a good thing for us to start with.
> 
> If the US were to leave Iraq, Iran would get an even stronger grip on Iraq on its military and political blocs. They wouldn't leave. Aligned interests can only happen when two states are equal and one views the other as a partner rather than a playground to spawn proxies in, Iran does not view Iraq its equal. Khazali, Amiri etc. they have all been glamorized, in reality do you think our country has no one better than those figures, whom fought against their own state.



What do you mean by Iran does not view Iraq as it's equal? Nationalism in moderation is good, but too much of it only causes hatred and ignorance. If US were to leave Iraq. So would Iran. The only reason Iran has a presence in Iraq is because of US. Iran and Iraq are strategic partners. Both are natural allies. And besides having some militants loyal to Iran AND to Iraq, Irans influence in Iraq isn't that big. Stop exaggerating. We are not the cause of your problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

mangekyousharingan said:


> If US were to leave Iraq. So would Iran.



You believe in Santa Claus, too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

KediKesenFare said:


> You believe in Santa Claus, too?



We don't have any other reason to be in Iraq. If US leaves. There is nothing that benefits us other than having friendly and strategic relations with Iraq. You wouldn't understand


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Rana4pak said:


> You *urine piss drinker* have less IQ than average monkey.china doesn’t need you guys he can take oil from *Iran.russia and other states.*live happily under ur master America till he give you protection the day he want to change ur prience he will do it.



Are you talking about your cow piss drinking? As for IQ, Arabs have higher IQ's on average than Pakistanis so what are you blabbering about? Almost 40% of your people are illiterate, you must be a representative of those almost 40%.

For an Arabized idiot, you really are dumb as a brick.

In the real world:

*Chinese-Arab Trade Hit $244 Bn in 2018*

https://aawsat.com/english/home/article/1891591/chinese-arab-trade-hit-244-bn-2018

Now go cry yourself to sleep knowing fully well that your ugly big mouth is only ever going to work in the virtual world. Out of respect for other Pakistanis here, I won't go down to your level although I easily could.


*China's Arab Policy Paper*
2016/01/13

*China's Arab Policy Paper*
2016/01/13
*China's Arab Policy Paper
January 2016*

*Foreword*

Friendship between China and Arab States dates back to ancient times. Over two thousand years ago, land and maritime Silk Roads already linked the Chinese and Arab nations. In the long stretches of history, peace and cooperation, openness and inclusiveness, learning from each other, mutual benefit and win-win results have always been the main theme of exchanges between China and Arab countries.

The founding of the People's Republic of China and the independence of Arab countries created a new era for China-Arab friendly exchanges. From 1956 to 1990, China established diplomatic relations with all 22 Arab countries. China firmly supports Arab national liberation movement, firmly supports Arab countries' struggle to uphold sovereignty and territorial integrity, pursue and safeguard national interests, and combat external interference and aggression, and firmly supports Arab countries' cause of developing the national economy and building up the countries. Arab countries have given China strong support in restoring its lawful seat at the United Nations and on issues like the Taiwan question.

After the end of the Cold War, both China and Arab countries have followed the world trend of peace, development and cooperation, respected each other, treated each other as equals,and committed themselves to deepening the traditional friendship and the bilateral relations. Cooperation in political, trade and economic, scientific and technological, cultural and educational, military, health, sports, news and other fields has achieved fruitful results, thus enabling the establishment of the friendly and cooperative relationship oriented toward the 21st century.

In 2004, China-Arab States Cooperation Forum was set up. Since then, it has developed into a collective cooperation platform covering many fields and with more than ten mechanisms. In 2010, China and Arab countries established the strategic cooperative relations of comprehensive cooperation and common development, and China-Arab collective cooperation entered a new stage of comprehensive development and upgrading. President Xi Jinping delivered an important speech at the opening ceremony of the Sixth Ministerial Conference of China-Arab States Cooperation Forum, identifying key areas and priority directions of China-Arab collective cooperation, and providing guidance for the development of the China-Arab relations and the Forum.

Since the establishment of diplomatic ties between China and Arab countries 60 years ago, cooperation in all fields has been constantly deepened. China has built comprehensive strategic partnership, strategic partnership or strategic cooperative partnership with eight Arab countries, and has set up a strategic dialogue mechanism with the Gulf Cooperation Council. Arab countries as a whole have become China's biggest supplier of crude oil and the 7th biggest trading partner. China's proposed initiatives of jointly building the "Silk Road Economic Belt" and the "21st Century Maritime Silk Road", establishing a "1+2+3" cooperation pattern (to take energy cooperation as the core, infrastructure construction and trade and investment facilitation as the two wings, and three high and new tech fields of nuclear energy, space satellite and new energy as the three breakthroughs), and industrial capacity cooperation, are well received by Arab countries.

Both sides have broad consensus on safeguarding state sovereignty and territorial integrity, defending national dignity, seeking political resolution to hotspot issues, and promoting peace and stability in the Middle East. We share similar views on issues such as reform of the United Nations, climate change and Doha Round trade negotiations, and maintained sound coordination and cooperation. Cultural and educational exchanges are more frequent and people-to-people ties are getting closer with enhanced mutual understanding and friendship between the two peoples.

Over the past 60 years, China-Arab friendly cooperation has made historic leaps in breadth and depth. It has become a model of South-South cooperation and gained the following successful experience: both sides have always respected and treated each other as equals and remained brothers, friends and partners no matter what happens on the world arena; both sides have insisted on the principle of mutual benefit, win-win and common development and have pursued common interest and sustainable development no matter what changes or developments take place on either side; and both sides have promoted dialogue, exchanges and mutual learning among civilizations, and have always respected each other's social system and development path no matter what differences exist in ideology.

The Chinese government has issued the first China's Arab Policy Paper on the basis of reviewing and summarizing the experience in the development of China-Arab relations. It stipulates the guiding principle for developing China-Arab relations, offers the blueprint for China-Arab mutually beneficial cooperation, and reiterates the political will of commitment to peace and stability in the Middle East, in order to promote China-Arab relations to a new and higher level.

*Part I Deepen China-Arab Strategic Cooperative Relations of Comprehensive Cooperation and Common Development*

The world is experiencing profound and complex changes. The trend toward a multipolar world and economic globalization is deepening, and cultural diversity and the information society continue to move forward. Changes in the international configuration and international order are accelerating. All countries in the world are seizing the opportunity to readjust their development strategies, promote reform and innovation, speed up economic transformation and open up new development horizons. At the same time, the world economy is still in a period of deep transformation, with geopolitical factors becoming more prominent, regional turbulences rising one after another, non-traditional security and global challenges increasing and the gap between the North and the South widening. It remains an arduous journey to advance mankind's noble cause of peace and development.

China is the largest developing country in the world and is working hard to realize the two centenary goals and the Chinese Dream of national rejuvenation, which is to build a strong, prosperous, democratic, culturally-advanced and harmonious modern socialist country. China will continue to uphold the banner of peace, development and win-win cooperation, be committed to peaceful development, pursue a win-win strategy of opening up and promote the formation of a new type of international relations featuring win-win cooperation.

Arab states are situated in the converging area of the Asian and African continents, characterized by religious and cultural diversities, time-honored culture and history, unique resource endowment and great potentials for development. Currently, Arab states are independently exploring the development paths suited to their own national realities. They are committed to pursuing industrialization, enhancing employment and improving people's livelihood. They are active in promoting peace and stability in the region and are playing important roles in regional and international affairs.

China and Arab states are both developing countries with their combined territory, population and ecomonic aggregate accounting for 1/6, 1/4 and 1/8 of the world's total respectively. Different in natural endowment and development level, China and Arab countries are all in an important development stage and have a shared mission of rejuvenating the nation. We need to collaborate with each other more closely, and learn from each other along the road of development, strengthen cooperation in seeking common development and promoting regional peace, and echo each other in building a new type of international relations, so as to safeguard state sovereignty, independence and territorial integrity, and to promote stability, economic development and well-being of our peoples.

China will continue to carry forward China-Arab traditional friendship, enrich and deepen our all-round, multi-layer, wide-ranging cooperation, promote sustainable and sound development of our strategic cooperative relations featuring all-round cooperation and common development, and safeguard peace, stability and development of the region and the world at large.

*Part II China's Arab Policy *

Arab states are China's important partners in following the peaceful development path, strengthening unity and cooperation among developing countries and establishing a new type of international relations with win-win cooperation at its core. China has always approached the China-Arab relations from a strategic height. It is China's long-held diplomatic principle to consolidate and deepen China-Arab traditional friendship. China will adhere to the right approach to justice and interests and promote peace, stability and development of Arab states while seeking better development of China, to achieve win-win cooperation, common development and a better future of the China-Arab strategic and cooperative relations.

China upholds the Five Principles of Peaceful Coexistence, namely, mutual respect for sovereignty and territorial integrity, mutual non-aggression, mutual non-interference in each other's internal affairs, equality and mutual benefit, and peaceful co-existence. China supports the Middle East peace process and the establishment of an independent state of Palestine with full sovereignty, based on the pre-1967 borders, with East Jerusalem as its capital. China supports the Arab League and its member states' efforts to this end. We adhere to political solution to regional hot-spot issues, and support the establishment of a nuclear weapon-free and WMD-free zone in the Middle East. We support positive efforts made by Arab states in strengthening unity, curbing the spread of extremist thoughts and fighting terrorism. China respects choices made by the Arab people, and supports Arab states in exploring their own development paths suited to their national conditions. We hope to enhance the sharing of governance experience with Arab states.

China is willing to have pragmatic cooperation in the principle of mutual benefit and win-win results with Arab states. In particular, in the process of jointly pursuing the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road initiative, China is willing to coordinate development strategies with Arab states, put into play each other's advantages and potentials, promote international production capacity cooperation and enhance cooperation in the fields of infrastructure construction, trade and investment facilitation, nuclear power, space satellite, new energy, agriculture and finance, so as to achieve common progress and development and benefit our two peoples. China is willing to cooperate with Arab states to promote the new type of cooperation mechanism featuring openness and reciprocality, mutual benefit and win-win results. According to Arab states' needs, China will continue to provide assistance within our means to Arab states through bilateral and multilateral channels, to help them improve self-development capability and people's livelihood.

China is willing to work with Arab states to contribute to diversified development and mutual learning among world civilizations. We will enhance people-to-people exchanges, strengthen cooperation in such areas as science, education, culture, health, radio, film and television, deepen understanding and friendship between the two peoples, promote mutual learning and integration between the two cultures, build a communication bridge between the two peoples, and jointly contribute to the progress of human civilization.

China is willing to strengthen consultation and coordination with Arab states, and jointly uphold the purposes and principles of the UN Charter, implement the United Nations 2030 Agenda for sustainable development, safeguard international equity and justice, and make the international order more fair and just. On major international issues, such as the United Nations reform, climate change, food and energy security, both sides respect each other's core interests and major concerns, support each other's justifiable demand and reasonable propositions, and staunchly safeguard the common interests of developing countries.

*Part Ш Strengthen China-Arab Cooperation in an All-around Manner*

1. Political Cooperation

1.1 High-Level Exchanges

We will keep the momentum of high-level exchanges and dialogues, make full use of meetings between high-level officials to guide the development of China-Arab relations. We will strengthen communication on bilateral relations and important issues of mutual concern, increase exchanges of experience of governance and economic development, consolidate political mutual trust, broaden common interests and boost practical cooperation.

1.2 Intergovernmental Consultation and Cooperation Mechanisms

We will further improve the mechanism of China-Arab intergovernmental consultation and cooperation, make the best of bilateral and multilateral mechanisms, such as the strategic dialogue and political consultation, and enhance exchanges and communication, in order to realize common development.

1.3 Exchanges between Legislatures, Political Parties and Local Governments

On the basis of mutual respect, deepening understanding and expanding cooperation, the National People's Congress of China is willing to further expand multi-level and multi-channel exchanges and cooperation with legislatures of Arab states.

In the principle of independence, equality, mutual respect and non-interference in internal affairs, the Communist Party of China is willing to further enhance exchanges with friendly political parties and organizations in Arab countries, consolidating the political foundation of China-Arab relations.

We will continue to boost exchanges between local governments, strengthen the mechanism of China-Arab City Forum, support the establishment of more sister cities or provinces, and promote exchanges and cooperation on local development and administration.

1.4 Cooperation on International Affairs

We will strengthen consultation in international affairs, maintain communication and coordination on major international and regional issues, support each other on issues of core interests or major concern. We will keep closer cooperation and coordination in international organizations and defend the common interests of the two sides and all developing countries.

We will jointly uphold the international order and international system with the purposes and principles of the UN Charter at its core. We are actively involved in building a new type of international relations featuring win-win cooperation and jointly promoting world peace and development. We support the UN in playing a leading role in maintaining peace, promoting common development and enhancing international cooperation. We support the UN to undergo necessary and reasonable reforms and increase the representation and voice of developing countries, including Arab states, at the UN Security Council.

1.5 The Taiwan Question

The Taiwan question concerns the core interests of China. The one-China principle is the important basis for China to establish and develop relations with Arab states and regional organizations. Arab states and regional organizations have always been committed to the one-China principle, refrained from having any official relations or official exchanges with Taiwan, and supported China in peaceful development of cross-Straits relations and the great cause of national reunification. China appreciates all these.

2. Investment and Trade Cooperation

2.1 The "Belt and Road" Initiative

Joint efforts will be made by China and Arab countries to promote the "Belt and Road" initiative under the principle of wide consultation, joint contribution and shared benefit. China and Arab countries will adopt the "1+2+3" cooperation pattern to upgrade pragmatic cooperation by taking energy cooperation as the core, infrastructure construction and trade and investment facilitation as the two wings, and high and new technologies in the fields of nuclear energy, space satellite and new energy as the three breakthroughs.

2.2 Cooperation on Production Capacity

Following the principle of market-oriented business operation in which enterprises serve as the main player and government as the facilitator, we will combine China's advantage of production capacity with demands of Arab states, carry out with Arab states advanced, suitable, effective, employment-oriented and environment-friendly production capacity cooperation, supporting Arab states in their efforts to realize industrialization.

2.3 Investment Cooperation

On the basis of equality and mutually beneficial cooperation for win-win results, we encourage and support the expansion and optimization of mutual investment by enterprises from the two sides. We will expand cooperation areas, diversify cooperation methods, broaden investment and financing channels and strengthen cooperation on two-way investment and financing through equities and debts as well as the use of loans, mezzanine financing, direct investment and funds. China is ready to continue to provide foreign-aid loan on favorable terms to Arab countries, as well as export credits and overseas investment insurance. We will push for the signing of agreements with Arab countries on avoiding double taxation and tax evasion, thus creating a sound investment environment, providing convenience to investors from both sides and protecting their legitimate rights and interests.

2.4 Trade

We support the entry of more non-oil products from Arab states into the Chinese market. We will continue to improve the trade structure and push for sustained and steady development of two-way trade. We will strengthen exchanges and consultations between Chinese and Arab trade authorities, complete China-GCC FTA negotiations and sign a free trade agreement at an early date. We will oppose trade protectionism and actively remove non-tariff trade barriers, properly resolve trade disputes and frictions through friendly consultations, and gradually establish bilateral and multilateral mechanisms of early warning for trade disputes and cooperation on trade remedies. We will step up cooperation on inspection and quarantine, speed up the alignment of standards, enhance personnel exchanges and training and jointly crack down on fake and shoddy goods in exports and imports.

2.5 Energy Cooperation

We will carry out cooperation on the basis of reciprocity and mutual benefit, promote and support investment cooperation with Arab countries in the field of petroleum and natural gas, in particular, investment cooperation on oil prospecting, extraction, transportation and refining, and advance the synergizing of oilfield engineering technology service, equipment trade, and industrial standards. We will strengthen cooperation on renewable energy such as solar energy, wind energy and hydropower. We will jointly build the China-Arab clear energy training center and develop all-round cooperation in related areas.

2.6 Infrastructure Construction

We encourage and support broader participation by Chinese companies and financial institutions in the cooperation with Arab countries in such areas as railway, highway, ports, aviation, power, communications, Beidou Navigation Satellite, satellite ground stations and other infrastructure development fields and more extensive cooperation on project operation. According to the priority areas of development and needs of Arab countries, we will be actively engaged in cooperation on major projects in Arab countries to constantly improve Arab countries' infrastructure.

2.7 Space Cooperation

We will further develop space cooperation with Arab countries, actively explore joint projects in such fields as space technology, satellites and their application, space education and training, accelerate the applying of the Beidou Navigation Satellite system in Arab countries, and promote exchanges and cooperation on manned spaceflight, so as to enhance the level of cooperation in this field.

2.8 Civilian Nuclear Cooperation

We will strengthen China-Arab cooperation on the design and construction of nuclear power plants and nuclear technology training. We will be actively engaged in cooperation covering the whole nuclear industrial chain, and promote cooperation between the two sides in basic scientific research, nuclear fuels, research reactors, application of nuclear technologies, nuclear security, disposal of radioactive wastes, emergency responses and nuclear safety. We will accelerate the joint efforts of building an Arab training center for the peaceful use of nuclear energy, and upgrade the level of cooperation in the nuclear field.

2.9 Financial Cooperation

We support the establishment of branches in each other's countries by qualified financial institutions from both sides, and multi-sector operation cooperation, as well as strengthened exchanges and cooperation between regulators. We will strengthen monetary cooperation between central banks, discuss the expansion of cross-border currency clearing and currency swap arrangements, and increase financing insurance support. We will strengthen coordination and cooperation in international financial organizations and mechanisms, improve and reform the international financial system, and increase the voice and representation of developing countries. China welcomes the Arab countries to join the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank and their active role in it.

2.10 Development of Economic and Trade Cooperation Mechanisms and Platforms

We will give full play to the role of the inter-governmental economic and trade joint commissions, the China-Arab Joint Chamber of Commerce and other bilateral or multilateral mechanisms, make full use of China-Arab States Expo and other platforms, and promote the exchange of visits and communication between governments and enterprises of the two sides.

3. Social Development

3.1 Health Care

We will strengthen exchanges and cooperation in traditional and modern medicine, pay attention to the prevention and control of communicable and non-communicable diseases, especially to cooperation on information sharing and monitoring of epidemics, and promote exchange of visits by experts from both sides. We will advance cooperation between medical institutions and enhance exchanges on clinical technology. We will continue to send medical teams and continuously improve service.

3.2 Education and Human Resources Development

We will strengthen cooperation on education and human resources development, expand the scale and innovate the ways of cooperation. We encourage colleges and universities from both sides to carry out joint scientific research in history and culture, scientific and technological application, region and country-specific studies. We will promote the development of China-Jordan University, support China-Arab joint personnel training, expand the scale of exchanges of students, and gradually increase the number of government exchange scholarships, the proportion of graduate students and the number of disciplines. We will strengthen education of the Chinese language in Arab countries, and support training programs of Chinese language teachers in Arab countries. We will be actively engaged in vocational education exchanges and cooperation, and share best practices.

3.3 Cooperation on Science and Technology

We will accelerate the development of China-Arab inter-governmental science and technology innovation cooperation mechanism. We will implement the China-Arab partner project of science and technology and continue to improve the science and technology capability of Arab states.

Through the China-Arab technology transfer center, we will establish a China-Arab collaboration network of integrated technology transfer. We will implement the "Outstanding Young Scientist Coming to China Project" and encourage the exchanges between young scientific talents of China and Arab states.

We will jointly establish a batch of joint national laboratories, joint research centers and specialized science parks, set up platforms for enterprises to go global and encourage hi-tech Chinese enterprises to innovate, start businesses and establish R&D centers in Arab States. We will invite Arab technicians to participate in technology training courses for developing countries organized by the Ministry of Science and Technology of China. We will actively promote the application and spread of technological achievements and advanced applied technologies of China and Arab states in each other's countries.

3.4 Agricultural Cooperation

We will strengthen China-Arab bilateral and multilateral cooperation in such fields as arid zone agriculture, water-saving irrigation, muslim food, food security, animal husbandry and veterinary medicine. We encourage agricultural science and technology personnel from the two sides to increase exchanges. We will continue to set up demonstration projects of agricultural technology in Arab countries, scale up agricultural management and technology training, and strengthen project follow-up and evaluation.

3.5 Cooperation on Addressing Climate Change, Environmental Protection and Forestry

We will vigorously promote communication and coordination with Arab States within the framework of the United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change, Convention on Biological Diversity and United Nations Convention on the Prevention and Control of Desertification. We will be actively engaged in exchanges and cooperation through bilateral and multilateral channels on policy dialogue and information sharing, environmental legislation, water, air and soil pollution control and treatment, environmental protection awareness, environmental impact assessment, environmental monitoring, environmental protection industries and technologies, bio-diversity protection, prevention and control of desertification, arid zone forestry, forest management, training of environmental staff and holding seminars. We will work together to enhance our capability of addressing climate change and environmental protection.

4. Culture and People-to-people Exchanges

4.1 Exchanges Among Civilizations and Religions

We will promote dialogue between civilizations and promote exchanges between different religions. We will build bilateral and multilateral platforms for religious exchanges, advocate religious harmony and tolerance, explore cooperation on eradicating extremism, and jointly contain the breeding and expansion of extremism.

4.2 Cooperation on Culture, Broadcasting, Film, Television, Press, Publication and Think Tanks

We encourage regular exchange of visits of cultural officials, friendly partnership between cultural institutions and experience sharing between the two sides. We encourage mutual establishment of culture centers, and support holding culture years and participating in art festivals hosted by the other side. We will fulfill the plan of "China-Arab exchange of visits by 10, 000 artists", strengthen cultivation of cultural professionals and cooperation of culture industries.

We will enhance China-Arab news media dialogue and cooperation, deepen business exchanges, news articles exchange and personnel training. We will support joint interviews, joint productions and joint operation of media institutions. The two sides will boost cooperation on broadcasting, film and television exchanges, and will continue to hold China-Arab broadcasting and television cooperation forum, conduct translation and authorized broadcasting of television programs and carry out broadcasting and television technology and industry cooperation. We encourage the two sides to hold film weeks of, send film delegations to and actively participate in international film festivals hosted by the other side. We will translate and dub some Chinese artistic works into Arabic and vice versa. We encourage Arab States Broadcasting Union to cooperate with China Radio International and the Arabic Channel of China Central Television.

We encourage cooperation of press and publication institutions of the two sides, actively implenent the "Memorandum of China-Arab Project of Mutual Translation and Publication of Ancient Books", and encourage and support publishers from the two sides to take part in international book fairs hosted by each other.

We will enhance exchanges of experts and scholars from the two sides and actively explore the establishment of a long-term China-Arab exchange mechanism of think tanks.

4.3 Exchanges Between Non-governmental Organizations, Youth and Women

We will continue to enhance non-governmental exchanges, improve the mechanism of China-Arab friendship conference, and provide more support to China-Arab friendship associations. We encourage and support orderly exchanges of various forms between non-governmental organizations and social groups.

We will actively promote China-Arab youth communications, and enhance exchanges between departments of youth affairs and young elites from all walks of life of the two sides.

We will continue to strengthen China-Arab exchanges and cooperation on gender equality, encourage and support high-level dialogues, seminars, cultural exchanges and capacity-building activities between departments and organizations in charge of women's affairs.

4.4 Cooperation on Tourism

We encourage tourism departments and businesses to introduce tourism resources and products to each other and carry out tourism cooperation. The Chinese side welcomes Arab states' application for the Approved Destination Status for outbound group tours by Chinese tourists.

5. Cooperation in the Field of Peace and Security

5.1 Regional Security

China calls for a concept of common, comprehensive, cooperative and sustainable security in the Middle East, and supports Arab and regional countries in their efforts to build an inclusive and shared regional collective cooperation security mechanism, so as to realize long-term peace, prosperity and development in the Middle East.

5.2 Military Cooperation

We will deepen China-Arab military cooperation and exchange. We will strengthen exchange of visits of military officials, expand military personnel exchange, deepen cooperation on weapons, equipment and various specialized technologies, and carry out joint military exercises. We will continue to support the development of national defence and military forces of Arab States to maintain peace and security of the region .

5.3 Anti-terrorism Cooperation

We resolutely oppose and condemn all forms of terrorism, and oppose coupling terrorism with any specific ethnic group or religion as well as double standards. We support the efforts of Arab States in countering terrorism and support their counter-terrorism capacity building. The Chinese side believes that counter-terrorism needs comprehensive measures to address both the symptoms and root causes, and counter-terrorism operations should comply with the purposes and principles of the Charter of the United Nations and international norms, and respect sovereignty, independence and territorial integrity of all countries.

China is ready to strengthen anti-terrorism exchanges and cooperation with Arab countries to establish a long-term security cooperation mechanism, strengthen policy dialogue and intelligence information exchange, and carry out technical cooperation and personnel training to jointly address the threat of international and regional terrorism.

5.4 Consular, Immigration, Judicial and Police Cooperation

We will earnestly safeguard the safety and legitimate interests of enterprises and citizens of China and Arab states in each other's countries, and actively make institutional arrangements for bilateral personnel exchanges. We will consolidate the results of bilateral cooperation in mutual legal assistance, extradition and repatriation, fugitive repatriation and asset recovery, and set up cooperation on the signing of treaties on legal assistance, as well as fighting transnational organized crimes and corruption.

5.5 Non-Traditional Security

We will jointly enhance the capability to cope with non-traditional security threats, support the international community's efforts to combat piracy, continue to send warships to the Gulf of Aden and waters off Somalia to maintain international maritime security, and conduct cyber security cooperation.

*Part IV China-Arab States Cooperation Forum and Its Follow-up Actions*

The China-Arab States Cooperation Forum was established 11 years ago with dialogue, cooperation, peace and development as its purposes. The mechanism has been gradually improved, and covered an increasingly wide range of areas. It has become an important platform for collective dialogue and pragmatic cooperation between the two sides based on equality and mutual benefit. China and Arab countries have established a strategic cooperative partnership featuring comprehensive cooperation and common development within the framework of China-Arab States Cooperation Forum, providing a strong support for long-term sustainable development of China-Arab relations.

China will remain committed to the development of China-Arab States Cooperation Forum, and together with the Arab countries, further enrich China-Arab cooperation, make innovative efforts on cooperation models and upgrade the level of cooperation, put into play the leading role of the ministerial meeting, and constantly enrich and improvement cooperation mechanisms in trade, culture, media, non-governmental exchanges and other fields, so as to promote China-Arab exchanges and cooperation across the board.

*Part V Relations Between China and Arab Regional Organizations*

China attaches great importance to its relations with the Arab League, and respects the efforts by the Arab League in maintaining regional peace and stability and promoting regional development. We support a bigger role of the Arab League in other regional and international affairs. China is willing to continue to strengthen consultation and cooperation with the Arab League in various fields.

China appreciates the active role played by Arab sub-regional organizations such as the Gulf Cooperation Council in maintaining regional peace and promoting development, and stands ready to strengthen friendly exchanges and cooperation with these organizations.

https://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/zxxx_662805/t1331683.shtml






Now don't waste my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Rana4pak said:


> Hey *camel piss drinker *you have big tongue bcz of ur master* America.*go lick ur master *** doggy .



@waz @Dubious

See previous post, I refuse to go down to that cretin's level although I could easily pick his nonsense apart and embarrass him.

BTW is that you on that avatar? That explains it, you look like some little ugly Indian Ganga troll indeed trying to create an artificial wage between Arabs and Pakistanis.



Arabizer said:


> It's not about what can or can be, that's a road in which we can write major paragraphs without end.
> 
> Iraq's current situation, the situation since 2003, there is nothing positive about it and Iran's influence in Baghdad has been negative in every way. Whenever I bring this up, the response is 'but PMU'. PMU is not even a good thing for us to start with.
> 
> If the US were to leave Iraq, Iran would get an even stronger grip on Iraq on its military and political blocs. They wouldn't leave. Aligned interests can only happen when two states are equal and one views the other as a partner rather than a playground to spawn proxies in, Iran does not view Iraq its equal. Khazali, Amiri etc. they have all been glamorized, in reality do you think our country has no one better than those figures, whom fought against their own state.
> 
> All foreign influence is negative, Turkey tried it in Mosul a few years back as well. Iraq has been a shithole ever since 2003, the government did nothing good. The only 'improvement' of today compared to the 90's is due to the fact that UN sanctions were lifted allowing the gov to sell oil. Not that they did any good with the oil but steal it, and i'm talking Shi'a Islamist groups as they're ruling Iraq.



A historical enemy can never become a genuine ally, as the last 16 years has proven for the entire world to see.

Which is something that the vast majority of Iraqis understand very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> @waz @Dubious
> 
> See previous post, I refuse to go down to that cretin's level although I could easily pick his nonsense apart and embarrass him.
> 
> BTW is that you on that avatar? That explains it, you look like some little ugly Indian Ganga troll indeed trying to create an artificial wage between Arabs and Pakistanis.





ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> @waz @Dubious
> 
> See previous post, I refuse to go down to that cretin's level although I could easily pick his nonsense apart and embarrass him.
> 
> BTW is that you on that avatar? That explains it, you look like some little ugly Indian Ganga troll indeed trying to create an artificial wage between Arabs and Pakistanis.


hahahha *camel piss drinker *tell us about ugliness.amercian doggy have some shame.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

mangekyousharingan said:


> What do you mean by Iran does not view Iraq as it's equal? Nationalism in moderation is good, but too much of it only causes hatred and ignorance. If US were to leave Iraq. So would Iran. The only reason Iran has a presence in Iraq is because of US. Iran and Iraq are strategic partners. Both are natural allies. And besides having some militants loyal to Iran AND to Iraq, Irans influence in Iraq isn't that big. Stop exaggerating. We are not the cause of your problems.



Iraq needs more hatred, it's ruled by moderates. For years i've seen Iraqis repeating the overused phrase "The Kurds are our brothers" whilst they have done everything against us, whenever Iraq and KRG enhance relations it is actually a big fuckup. I pray for deteriorating relations with those animals.

As for Iran, it has infiltrated every Iraqi institution. Not that it's entirely your doing, Iraq has its fair share of Islamists, not that I am against Islamists in particular. It's that they happen to fail in every thing they have been doing, often acting against the interests of the state for this "greater cause" which they speak of which will get the country demolished even more.

In the end the best thing that could happen to Iraq is a major airstrike on parliament with all MP's in it, you'll have the entire country celebrating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Bro, the topic was Arab-Chinese cooperation with far exceeds that of any Chinese cooperation with any Muslim nation. Just look at the annual trade volume. I think it was 300 + billion last year alone. You have closer ties to us militarily as well than any other country not named Pakistan and this closeness is increasing.
> 
> Obviously China will stand against every nation that is against the US on paper but in reality I don't see China being an active part of the region's current mess and proxy war. A red line is the neighborhood, hence North Korea becoming a nuclear power under the watch and protection of China and Russia.
> 
> China is currently dependent energy wise on stability in the region. Higher oil prices will also have a negative impact.
> 
> As much as China and USA are rivals, I don't see any major war starting and you two remain the two biggest trade partners in the world for a reason. You both need each other economically at least as well as for competitive reasons. However that is my take, none of us can predict the future with complete accuracy.



The rivalry between the US and China is practically a zero sum game thanks to the insolence of the neocons.

BTW, China will not force any country to pick side, while the cooperation between China and the rest of the world will remain ongoing and thriving.

Let's see who will be the last stand.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Are you talking about your cow piss drinking? As for IQ, Arabs have higher IQ's on average than Pakistanis so what are you blabbering about? Almost 40% of your people are illiterate, you must be a representative of those almost 40%.
> 
> For an Arabized idiot, you really are dumb as a brick.
> 
> In the real world:
> 
> *Chinese-Arab Trade Hit $244 Bn in 2018*
> 
> https://aawsat.com/english/home/article/1891591/chinese-arab-trade-hit-244-bn-2018
> 
> Now go cry yourself to sleep knowing fully well that your ugly big mouth is only ever going to work in the virtual world. Out of respect for other Pakistanis here, I won't go down to your level although I easily could.
> 
> 
> *China's Arab Policy Paper*
> 2016/01/13
> 
> *China's Arab Policy Paper*
> 2016/01/13
> *China's Arab Policy Paper
> January 2016*
> 
> *Foreword*
> 
> Friendship between China and Arab States dates back to ancient times. Over two thousand years ago, land and maritime Silk Roads already linked the Chinese and Arab nations. In the long stretches of history, peace and cooperation, openness and inclusiveness, learning from each other, mutual benefit and win-win results have always been the main theme of exchanges between China and Arab countries.
> 
> The founding of the People's Republic of China and the independence of Arab countries created a new era for China-Arab friendly exchanges. From 1956 to 1990, China established diplomatic relations with all 22 Arab countries. China firmly supports Arab national liberation movement, firmly supports Arab countries' struggle to uphold sovereignty and territorial integrity, pursue and safeguard national interests, and combat external interference and aggression, and firmly supports Arab countries' cause of developing the national economy and building up the countries. Arab countries have given China strong support in restoring its lawful seat at the United Nations and on issues like the Taiwan question.
> 
> After the end of the Cold War, both China and Arab countries have followed the world trend of peace, development and cooperation, respected each other, treated each other as equals,and committed themselves to deepening the traditional friendship and the bilateral relations. Cooperation in political, trade and economic, scientific and technological, cultural and educational, military, health, sports, news and other fields has achieved fruitful results, thus enabling the establishment of the friendly and cooperative relationship oriented toward the 21st century.
> 
> In 2004, China-Arab States Cooperation Forum was set up. Since then, it has developed into a collective cooperation platform covering many fields and with more than ten mechanisms. In 2010, China and Arab countries established the strategic cooperative relations of comprehensive cooperation and common development, and China-Arab collective cooperation entered a new stage of comprehensive development and upgrading. President Xi Jinping delivered an important speech at the opening ceremony of the Sixth Ministerial Conference of China-Arab States Cooperation Forum, identifying key areas and priority directions of China-Arab collective cooperation, and providing guidance for the development of the China-Arab relations and the Forum.
> 
> Since the establishment of diplomatic ties between China and Arab countries 60 years ago, cooperation in all fields has been constantly deepened. China has built comprehensive strategic partnership, strategic partnership or strategic cooperative partnership with eight Arab countries, and has set up a strategic dialogue mechanism with the Gulf Cooperation Council. Arab countries as a whole have become China's biggest supplier of crude oil and the 7th biggest trading partner. China's proposed initiatives of jointly building the "Silk Road Economic Belt" and the "21st Century Maritime Silk Road", establishing a "1+2+3" cooperation pattern (to take energy cooperation as the core, infrastructure construction and trade and investment facilitation as the two wings, and three high and new tech fields of nuclear energy, space satellite and new energy as the three breakthroughs), and industrial capacity cooperation, are well received by Arab countries.
> 
> Both sides have broad consensus on safeguarding state sovereignty and territorial integrity, defending national dignity, seeking political resolution to hotspot issues, and promoting peace and stability in the Middle East. We share similar views on issues such as reform of the United Nations, climate change and Doha Round trade negotiations, and maintained sound coordination and cooperation. Cultural and educational exchanges are more frequent and people-to-people ties are getting closer with enhanced mutual understanding and friendship between the two peoples.
> 
> Over the past 60 years, China-Arab friendly cooperation has made historic leaps in breadth and depth. It has become a model of South-South cooperation and gained the following successful experience: both sides have always respected and treated each other as equals and remained brothers, friends and partners no matter what happens on the world arena; both sides have insisted on the principle of mutual benefit, win-win and common development and have pursued common interest and sustainable development no matter what changes or developments take place on either side; and both sides have promoted dialogue, exchanges and mutual learning among civilizations, and have always respected each other's social system and development path no matter what differences exist in ideology.
> 
> The Chinese government has issued the first China's Arab Policy Paper on the basis of reviewing and summarizing the experience in the development of China-Arab relations. It stipulates the guiding principle for developing China-Arab relations, offers the blueprint for China-Arab mutually beneficial cooperation, and reiterates the political will of commitment to peace and stability in the Middle East, in order to promote China-Arab relations to a new and higher level.
> 
> *Part I Deepen China-Arab Strategic Cooperative Relations of Comprehensive Cooperation and Common Development*
> 
> The world is experiencing profound and complex changes. The trend toward a multipolar world and economic globalization is deepening, and cultural diversity and the information society continue to move forward. Changes in the international configuration and international order are accelerating. All countries in the world are seizing the opportunity to readjust their development strategies, promote reform and innovation, speed up economic transformation and open up new development horizons. At the same time, the world economy is still in a period of deep transformation, with geopolitical factors becoming more prominent, regional turbulences rising one after another, non-traditional security and global challenges increasing and the gap between the North and the South widening. It remains an arduous journey to advance mankind's noble cause of peace and development.
> 
> China is the largest developing country in the world and is working hard to realize the two centenary goals and the Chinese Dream of national rejuvenation, which is to build a strong, prosperous, democratic, culturally-advanced and harmonious modern socialist country. China will continue to uphold the banner of peace, development and win-win cooperation, be committed to peaceful development, pursue a win-win strategy of opening up and promote the formation of a new type of international relations featuring win-win cooperation.
> 
> Arab states are situated in the converging area of the Asian and African continents, characterized by religious and cultural diversities, time-honored culture and history, unique resource endowment and great potentials for development. Currently, Arab states are independently exploring the development paths suited to their own national realities. They are committed to pursuing industrialization, enhancing employment and improving people's livelihood. They are active in promoting peace and stability in the region and are playing important roles in regional and international affairs.
> 
> China and Arab states are both developing countries with their combined territory, population and ecomonic aggregate accounting for 1/6, 1/4 and 1/8 of the world's total respectively. Different in natural endowment and development level, China and Arab countries are all in an important development stage and have a shared mission of rejuvenating the nation. We need to collaborate with each other more closely, and learn from each other along the road of development, strengthen cooperation in seeking common development and promoting regional peace, and echo each other in building a new type of international relations, so as to safeguard state sovereignty, independence and territorial integrity, and to promote stability, economic development and well-being of our peoples.
> 
> China will continue to carry forward China-Arab traditional friendship, enrich and deepen our all-round, multi-layer, wide-ranging cooperation, promote sustainable and sound development of our strategic cooperative relations featuring all-round cooperation and common development, and safeguard peace, stability and development of the region and the world at large.
> 
> *Part II China's Arab Policy *
> 
> Arab states are China's important partners in following the peaceful development path, strengthening unity and cooperation among developing countries and establishing a new type of international relations with win-win cooperation at its core. China has always approached the China-Arab relations from a strategic height. It is China's long-held diplomatic principle to consolidate and deepen China-Arab traditional friendship. China will adhere to the right approach to justice and interests and promote peace, stability and development of Arab states while seeking better development of China, to achieve win-win cooperation, common development and a better future of the China-Arab strategic and cooperative relations.
> 
> China upholds the Five Principles of Peaceful Coexistence, namely, mutual respect for sovereignty and territorial integrity, mutual non-aggression, mutual non-interference in each other's internal affairs, equality and mutual benefit, and peaceful co-existence. China supports the Middle East peace process and the establishment of an independent state of Palestine with full sovereignty, based on the pre-1967 borders, with East Jerusalem as its capital. China supports the Arab League and its member states' efforts to this end. We adhere to political solution to regional hot-spot issues, and support the establishment of a nuclear weapon-free and WMD-free zone in the Middle East. We support positive efforts made by Arab states in strengthening unity, curbing the spread of extremist thoughts and fighting terrorism. China respects choices made by the Arab people, and supports Arab states in exploring their own development paths suited to their national conditions. We hope to enhance the sharing of governance experience with Arab states.
> 
> China is willing to have pragmatic cooperation in the principle of mutual benefit and win-win results with Arab states. In particular, in the process of jointly pursuing the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road initiative, China is willing to coordinate development strategies with Arab states, put into play each other's advantages and potentials, promote international production capacity cooperation and enhance cooperation in the fields of infrastructure construction, trade and investment facilitation, nuclear power, space satellite, new energy, agriculture and finance, so as to achieve common progress and development and benefit our two peoples. China is willing to cooperate with Arab states to promote the new type of cooperation mechanism featuring openness and reciprocality, mutual benefit and win-win results. According to Arab states' needs, China will continue to provide assistance within our means to Arab states through bilateral and multilateral channels, to help them improve self-development capability and people's livelihood.
> 
> China is willing to work with Arab states to contribute to diversified development and mutual learning among world civilizations. We will enhance people-to-people exchanges, strengthen cooperation in such areas as science, education, culture, health, radio, film and television, deepen understanding and friendship between the two peoples, promote mutual learning and integration between the two cultures, build a communication bridge between the two peoples, and jointly contribute to the progress of human civilization.
> 
> China is willing to strengthen consultation and coordination with Arab states, and jointly uphold the purposes and principles of the UN Charter, implement the United Nations 2030 Agenda for sustainable development, safeguard international equity and justice, and make the international order more fair and just. On major international issues, such as the United Nations reform, climate change, food and energy security, both sides respect each other's core interests and major concerns, support each other's justifiable demand and reasonable propositions, and staunchly safeguard the common interests of developing countries.
> 
> *Part Ш Strengthen China-Arab Cooperation in an All-around Manner*
> 
> 1. Political Cooperation
> 
> 1.1 High-Level Exchanges
> 
> We will keep the momentum of high-level exchanges and dialogues, make full use of meetings between high-level officials to guide the development of China-Arab relations. We will strengthen communication on bilateral relations and important issues of mutual concern, increase exchanges of experience of governance and economic development, consolidate political mutual trust, broaden common interests and boost practical cooperation.
> 
> 1.2 Intergovernmental Consultation and Cooperation Mechanisms
> 
> We will further improve the mechanism of China-Arab intergovernmental consultation and cooperation, make the best of bilateral and multilateral mechanisms, such as the strategic dialogue and political consultation, and enhance exchanges and communication, in order to realize common development.
> 
> 1.3 Exchanges between Legislatures, Political Parties and Local Governments
> 
> On the basis of mutual respect, deepening understanding and expanding cooperation, the National People's Congress of China is willing to further expand multi-level and multi-channel exchanges and cooperation with legislatures of Arab states.
> 
> In the principle of independence, equality, mutual respect and non-interference in internal affairs, the Communist Party of China is willing to further enhance exchanges with friendly political parties and organizations in Arab countries, consolidating the political foundation of China-Arab relations.
> 
> We will continue to boost exchanges between local governments, strengthen the mechanism of China-Arab City Forum, support the establishment of more sister cities or provinces, and promote exchanges and cooperation on local development and administration.
> 
> 1.4 Cooperation on International Affairs
> 
> We will strengthen consultation in international affairs, maintain communication and coordination on major international and regional issues, support each other on issues of core interests or major concern. We will keep closer cooperation and coordination in international organizations and defend the common interests of the two sides and all developing countries.
> 
> We will jointly uphold the international order and international system with the purposes and principles of the UN Charter at its core. We are actively involved in building a new type of international relations featuring win-win cooperation and jointly promoting world peace and development. We support the UN in playing a leading role in maintaining peace, promoting common development and enhancing international cooperation. We support the UN to undergo necessary and reasonable reforms and increase the representation and voice of developing countries, including Arab states, at the UN Security Council.
> 
> 1.5 The Taiwan Question
> 
> The Taiwan question concerns the core interests of China. The one-China principle is the important basis for China to establish and develop relations with Arab states and regional organizations. Arab states and regional organizations have always been committed to the one-China principle, refrained from having any official relations or official exchanges with Taiwan, and supported China in peaceful development of cross-Straits relations and the great cause of national reunification. China appreciates all these.
> 
> 2. Investment and Trade Cooperation
> 
> 2.1 The "Belt and Road" Initiative
> 
> Joint efforts will be made by China and Arab countries to promote the "Belt and Road" initiative under the principle of wide consultation, joint contribution and shared benefit. China and Arab countries will adopt the "1+2+3" cooperation pattern to upgrade pragmatic cooperation by taking energy cooperation as the core, infrastructure construction and trade and investment facilitation as the two wings, and high and new technologies in the fields of nuclear energy, space satellite and new energy as the three breakthroughs.
> 
> 2.2 Cooperation on Production Capacity
> 
> Following the principle of market-oriented business operation in which enterprises serve as the main player and government as the facilitator, we will combine China's advantage of production capacity with demands of Arab states, carry out with Arab states advanced, suitable, effective, employment-oriented and environment-friendly production capacity cooperation, supporting Arab states in their efforts to realize industrialization.
> 
> 2.3 Investment Cooperation
> 
> On the basis of equality and mutually beneficial cooperation for win-win results, we encourage and support the expansion and optimization of mutual investment by enterprises from the two sides. We will expand cooperation areas, diversify cooperation methods, broaden investment and financing channels and strengthen cooperation on two-way investment and financing through equities and debts as well as the use of loans, mezzanine financing, direct investment and funds. China is ready to continue to provide foreign-aid loan on favorable terms to Arab countries, as well as export credits and overseas investment insurance. We will push for the signing of agreements with Arab countries on avoiding double taxation and tax evasion, thus creating a sound investment environment, providing convenience to investors from both sides and protecting their legitimate rights and interests.
> 
> 2.4 Trade
> 
> We support the entry of more non-oil products from Arab states into the Chinese market. We will continue to improve the trade structure and push for sustained and steady development of two-way trade. We will strengthen exchanges and consultations between Chinese and Arab trade authorities, complete China-GCC FTA negotiations and sign a free trade agreement at an early date. We will oppose trade protectionism and actively remove non-tariff trade barriers, properly resolve trade disputes and frictions through friendly consultations, and gradually establish bilateral and multilateral mechanisms of early warning for trade disputes and cooperation on trade remedies. We will step up cooperation on inspection and quarantine, speed up the alignment of standards, enhance personnel exchanges and training and jointly crack down on fake and shoddy goods in exports and imports.
> 
> 2.5 Energy Cooperation
> 
> We will carry out cooperation on the basis of reciprocity and mutual benefit, promote and support investment cooperation with Arab countries in the field of petroleum and natural gas, in particular, investment cooperation on oil prospecting, extraction, transportation and refining, and advance the synergizing of oilfield engineering technology service, equipment trade, and industrial standards. We will strengthen cooperation on renewable energy such as solar energy, wind energy and hydropower. We will jointly build the China-Arab clear energy training center and develop all-round cooperation in related areas.
> 
> 2.6 Infrastructure Construction
> 
> We encourage and support broader participation by Chinese companies and financial institutions in the cooperation with Arab countries in such areas as railway, highway, ports, aviation, power, communications, Beidou Navigation Satellite, satellite ground stations and other infrastructure development fields and more extensive cooperation on project operation. According to the priority areas of development and needs of Arab countries, we will be actively engaged in cooperation on major projects in Arab countries to constantly improve Arab countries' infrastructure.
> 
> 2.7 Space Cooperation
> 
> We will further develop space cooperation with Arab countries, actively explore joint projects in such fields as space technology, satellites and their application, space education and training, accelerate the applying of the Beidou Navigation Satellite system in Arab countries, and promote exchanges and cooperation on manned spaceflight, so as to enhance the level of cooperation in this field.
> 
> 2.8 Civilian Nuclear Cooperation
> 
> We will strengthen China-Arab cooperation on the design and construction of nuclear power plants and nuclear technology training. We will be actively engaged in cooperation covering the whole nuclear industrial chain, and promote cooperation between the two sides in basic scientific research, nuclear fuels, research reactors, application of nuclear technologies, nuclear security, disposal of radioactive wastes, emergency responses and nuclear safety. We will accelerate the joint efforts of building an Arab training center for the peaceful use of nuclear energy, and upgrade the level of cooperation in the nuclear field.
> 
> 2.9 Financial Cooperation
> 
> We support the establishment of branches in each other's countries by qualified financial institutions from both sides, and multi-sector operation cooperation, as well as strengthened exchanges and cooperation between regulators. We will strengthen monetary cooperation between central banks, discuss the expansion of cross-border currency clearing and currency swap arrangements, and increase financing insurance support. We will strengthen coordination and cooperation in international financial organizations and mechanisms, improve and reform the international financial system, and increase the voice and representation of developing countries. China welcomes the Arab countries to join the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank and their active role in it.
> 
> 2.10 Development of Economic and Trade Cooperation Mechanisms and Platforms
> 
> We will give full play to the role of the inter-governmental economic and trade joint commissions, the China-Arab Joint Chamber of Commerce and other bilateral or multilateral mechanisms, make full use of China-Arab States Expo and other platforms, and promote the exchange of visits and communication between governments and enterprises of the two sides.
> 
> 3. Social Development
> 
> 3.1 Health Care
> 
> We will strengthen exchanges and cooperation in traditional and modern medicine, pay attention to the prevention and control of communicable and non-communicable diseases, especially to cooperation on information sharing and monitoring of epidemics, and promote exchange of visits by experts from both sides. We will advance cooperation between medical institutions and enhance exchanges on clinical technology. We will continue to send medical teams and continuously improve service.
> 
> 3.2 Education and Human Resources Development
> 
> We will strengthen cooperation on education and human resources development, expand the scale and innovate the ways of cooperation. We encourage colleges and universities from both sides to carry out joint scientific research in history and culture, scientific and technological application, region and country-specific studies. We will promote the development of China-Jordan University, support China-Arab joint personnel training, expand the scale of exchanges of students, and gradually increase the number of government exchange scholarships, the proportion of graduate students and the number of disciplines. We will strengthen education of the Chinese language in Arab countries, and support training programs of Chinese language teachers in Arab countries. We will be actively engaged in vocational education exchanges and cooperation, and share best practices.
> 
> 3.3 Cooperation on Science and Technology
> 
> We will accelerate the development of China-Arab inter-governmental science and technology innovation cooperation mechanism. We will implement the China-Arab partner project of science and technology and continue to improve the science and technology capability of Arab states.
> 
> Through the China-Arab technology transfer center, we will establish a China-Arab collaboration network of integrated technology transfer. We will implement the "Outstanding Young Scientist Coming to China Project" and encourage the exchanges between young scientific talents of China and Arab states.
> 
> We will jointly establish a batch of joint national laboratories, joint research centers and specialized science parks, set up platforms for enterprises to go global and encourage hi-tech Chinese enterprises to innovate, start businesses and establish R&D centers in Arab States. We will invite Arab technicians to participate in technology training courses for developing countries organized by the Ministry of Science and Technology of China. We will actively promote the application and spread of technological achievements and advanced applied technologies of China and Arab states in each other's countries.
> 
> 3.4 Agricultural Cooperation
> 
> We will strengthen China-Arab bilateral and multilateral cooperation in such fields as arid zone agriculture, water-saving irrigation, muslim food, food security, animal husbandry and veterinary medicine. We encourage agricultural science and technology personnel from the two sides to increase exchanges. We will continue to set up demonstration projects of agricultural technology in Arab countries, scale up agricultural management and technology training, and strengthen project follow-up and evaluation.
> 
> 3.5 Cooperation on Addressing Climate Change, Environmental Protection and Forestry
> 
> We will vigorously promote communication and coordination with Arab States within the framework of the United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change, Convention on Biological Diversity and United Nations Convention on the Prevention and Control of Desertification. We will be actively engaged in exchanges and cooperation through bilateral and multilateral channels on policy dialogue and information sharing, environmental legislation, water, air and soil pollution control and treatment, environmental protection awareness, environmental impact assessment, environmental monitoring, environmental protection industries and technologies, bio-diversity protection, prevention and control of desertification, arid zone forestry, forest management, training of environmental staff and holding seminars. We will work together to enhance our capability of addressing climate change and environmental protection.
> 
> 4. Culture and People-to-people Exchanges
> 
> 4.1 Exchanges Among Civilizations and Religions
> 
> We will promote dialogue between civilizations and promote exchanges between different religions. We will build bilateral and multilateral platforms for religious exchanges, advocate religious harmony and tolerance, explore cooperation on eradicating extremism, and jointly contain the breeding and expansion of extremism.
> 
> 4.2 Cooperation on Culture, Broadcasting, Film, Television, Press, Publication and Think Tanks
> 
> We encourage regular exchange of visits of cultural officials, friendly partnership between cultural institutions and experience sharing between the two sides. We encourage mutual establishment of culture centers, and support holding culture years and participating in art festivals hosted by the other side. We will fulfill the plan of "China-Arab exchange of visits by 10, 000 artists", strengthen cultivation of cultural professionals and cooperation of culture industries.
> 
> We will enhance China-Arab news media dialogue and cooperation, deepen business exchanges, news articles exchange and personnel training. We will support joint interviews, joint productions and joint operation of media institutions. The two sides will boost cooperation on broadcasting, film and television exchanges, and will continue to hold China-Arab broadcasting and television cooperation forum, conduct translation and authorized broadcasting of television programs and carry out broadcasting and television technology and industry cooperation. We encourage the two sides to hold film weeks of, send film delegations to and actively participate in international film festivals hosted by the other side. We will translate and dub some Chinese artistic works into Arabic and vice versa. We encourage Arab States Broadcasting Union to cooperate with China Radio International and the Arabic Channel of China Central Television.
> 
> We encourage cooperation of press and publication institutions of the two sides, actively implenent the "Memorandum of China-Arab Project of Mutual Translation and Publication of Ancient Books", and encourage and support publishers from the two sides to take part in international book fairs hosted by each other.
> 
> We will enhance exchanges of experts and scholars from the two sides and actively explore the establishment of a long-term China-Arab exchange mechanism of think tanks.
> 
> 4.3 Exchanges Between Non-governmental Organizations, Youth and Women
> 
> We will continue to enhance non-governmental exchanges, improve the mechanism of China-Arab friendship conference, and provide more support to China-Arab friendship associations. We encourage and support orderly exchanges of various forms between non-governmental organizations and social groups.
> 
> We will actively promote China-Arab youth communications, and enhance exchanges between departments of youth affairs and young elites from all walks of life of the two sides.
> 
> We will continue to strengthen China-Arab exchanges and cooperation on gender equality, encourage and support high-level dialogues, seminars, cultural exchanges and capacity-building activities between departments and organizations in charge of women's affairs.
> 
> 4.4 Cooperation on Tourism
> 
> We encourage tourism departments and businesses to introduce tourism resources and products to each other and carry out tourism cooperation. The Chinese side welcomes Arab states' application for the Approved Destination Status for outbound group tours by Chinese tourists.
> 
> 5. Cooperation in the Field of Peace and Security
> 
> 5.1 Regional Security
> 
> China calls for a concept of common, comprehensive, cooperative and sustainable security in the Middle East, and supports Arab and regional countries in their efforts to build an inclusive and shared regional collective cooperation security mechanism, so as to realize long-term peace, prosperity and development in the Middle East.
> 
> 5.2 Military Cooperation
> 
> We will deepen China-Arab military cooperation and exchange. We will strengthen exchange of visits of military officials, expand military personnel exchange, deepen cooperation on weapons, equipment and various specialized technologies, and carry out joint military exercises. We will continue to support the development of national defence and military forces of Arab States to maintain peace and security of the region .
> 
> 5.3 Anti-terrorism Cooperation
> 
> We resolutely oppose and condemn all forms of terrorism, and oppose coupling terrorism with any specific ethnic group or religion as well as double standards. We support the efforts of Arab States in countering terrorism and support their counter-terrorism capacity building. The Chinese side believes that counter-terrorism needs comprehensive measures to address both the symptoms and root causes, and counter-terrorism operations should comply with the purposes and principles of the Charter of the United Nations and international norms, and respect sovereignty, independence and territorial integrity of all countries.
> 
> China is ready to strengthen anti-terrorism exchanges and cooperation with Arab countries to establish a long-term security cooperation mechanism, strengthen policy dialogue and intelligence information exchange, and carry out technical cooperation and personnel training to jointly address the threat of international and regional terrorism.
> 
> 5.4 Consular, Immigration, Judicial and Police Cooperation
> 
> We will earnestly safeguard the safety and legitimate interests of enterprises and citizens of China and Arab states in each other's countries, and actively make institutional arrangements for bilateral personnel exchanges. We will consolidate the results of bilateral cooperation in mutual legal assistance, extradition and repatriation, fugitive repatriation and asset recovery, and set up cooperation on the signing of treaties on legal assistance, as well as fighting transnational organized crimes and corruption.
> 
> 5.5 Non-Traditional Security
> 
> We will jointly enhance the capability to cope with non-traditional security threats, support the international community's efforts to combat piracy, continue to send warships to the Gulf of Aden and waters off Somalia to maintain international maritime security, and conduct cyber security cooperation.
> 
> *Part IV China-Arab States Cooperation Forum and Its Follow-up Actions*
> 
> The China-Arab States Cooperation Forum was established 11 years ago with dialogue, cooperation, peace and development as its purposes. The mechanism has been gradually improved, and covered an increasingly wide range of areas. It has become an important platform for collective dialogue and pragmatic cooperation between the two sides based on equality and mutual benefit. China and Arab countries have established a strategic cooperative partnership featuring comprehensive cooperation and common development within the framework of China-Arab States Cooperation Forum, providing a strong support for long-term sustainable development of China-Arab relations.
> 
> China will remain committed to the development of China-Arab States Cooperation Forum, and together with the Arab countries, further enrich China-Arab cooperation, make innovative efforts on cooperation models and upgrade the level of cooperation, put into play the leading role of the ministerial meeting, and constantly enrich and improvement cooperation mechanisms in trade, culture, media, non-governmental exchanges and other fields, so as to promote China-Arab exchanges and cooperation across the board.
> 
> *Part V Relations Between China and Arab Regional Organizations*
> 
> China attaches great importance to its relations with the Arab League, and respects the efforts by the Arab League in maintaining regional peace and stability and promoting regional development. We support a bigger role of the Arab League in other regional and international affairs. China is willing to continue to strengthen consultation and cooperation with the Arab League in various fields.
> 
> China appreciates the active role played by Arab sub-regional organizations such as the Gulf Cooperation Council in maintaining regional peace and promoting development, and stands ready to strengthen friendly exchanges and cooperation with these organizations.
> 
> https://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/zxxx_662805/t1331683.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now don't waste my time.




I believe he misquoted you for some indian.

That said, the average IQ of a Pakistani is no way lower than a Saudi (want a source?).

As for literacy rate, yes I agree with you.

That said can you point out 10 Saudi breakthroughs in science in the past year?
How many nobel winners? Cern member? 
Im not bragging, we have massive issues but you arent exactly a nation that show us the mirror here.

That said we are trying to rectify our issues, which we have loads of.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LeGenD

925boy said:


> u killed only Russian mercenaries, not actual Russian troops


They are actually Russian troops/veterans in different cloths, operating under the command of Kremlin. They receive all manner of help from Russian assets in Syria but are less costly on pockets then regular troops due to corporate funding being involved. Russian economy is weak - they cannot afford to commit a large number of regulars to a theater of operations.

However, when American forces stuck them, they found out the hard way that they were on their own in this particular fight - understandably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

@Arabizer @Shapur Zol Aktaf for you

It's time to take your Brno and go to war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsrock

I am not from iran or pakistan or arab but i think this may not be that bad think at all ... I somehow not sure of iranis. The "secular" ones are such white wannabes and the conservative ones too are full of nationalistic pride and make a show of their anti-americanism. I heard the guy is no angel .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

mangekyousharingan said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't work that way. US and Israel have set a goal to destroy us. We are only in Iraq to deter attacks by US, we are only in Syria and Lebanon to deter attacks by Israel. If you know Iranian history, we have been in a defensive stance fighting for survival since the 1400s. The minute we pull out of these countries, we are doomed.


Wait, what?

1. US was not attacking Iranian assets _until_ Iran infiltrated post-Saddam Iraq.

2. Israel wasn't attacking Iranian assets until Iran joined Syrian Civil War in support of Assad regime.

Sometimes I wonder to what extent Iranian Mullah regime have brainwashed Iranian people to absolutely fall for any shit narrative they try to sell...

What do you expect from others if you continue to poke your nose in the affairs of other countries under the garb of security? Not just one but several?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

Arabizer said:


> Iraq needs more hatred, it's ruled by moderates. For years i've seen Iraqis repeating the overused phrase "The Kurds are our brothers" whilst they have done everything against us, whenever Iraq and KRG enhance relations it is actually a big fuckup. I pray for deteriorating relations with those animals.
> 
> As for Iran, it has infiltrated every Iraqi institution. Not that it's entirely your doing, Iraq has its fair share of Islamists, not that I am against Islamists in particular. It's that they happen to fail in every thing they have been doing, often acting against the interests of the state for this "greater cause" which they speak of which will get the country demolished even more.
> 
> In the end the best thing that could happen to Iraq is a major airstrike on parliament with all MP's in it, you'll have the entire country celebrating.



Kurds are a pest in every country they reside in. If what you believe is true, then why haven't Iran used this influence to out Americans from Iraq? The best thing that could happen to Iraq is that Americans leave by force. If Iraqis kick them out it will cause a big boost of morale which will help rebuild your country. With Americans gone, Iran leaves, but Iran and Iraq remain important strategic, economical, and military partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rana4pak

*Camel piss drinker u r in real world *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I believe he misquoted you for some indian.
> 
> That said, the average IQ of a Pakistani is no way lower than a Saudi (want a source?).
> 
> As for literacy rate, yes I agree with you.
> 
> That said can you point out 10 Saudi breakthroughs in science in the past year?
> How many nobel winners? Cern member?
> Im not bragging, we have massive issues but you arent exactly a nation that show us the mirror here.
> 
> That said we are trying to rectify our issues, which we have loads of.



I don't care about that Arabized filth.

It is no way higher either. In fact it is not if you take a look at a simple google search.

I did not start the IQ discussion, the idiot did.

KSA has a native population of just 25 million with one of the highest literacy rates in the entire Muslim/developing world (almost 100%), the best ranked universities in the entire Muslim world, some of the highest percentages of university educated people in the developing world, one of the largest number of students at leading Western universities in the developing world and one of the largest chemical, petrochemical industries in the world and many booming industries in engineering, alternative energy, construction etc.

*Oiling the wheels on a road to success*
Pakinam Amer
Nature 532,
Published online
27 April 2016

*With the benefit of a sustainable plan and the funds to back it, Saudi Arabia is aiming high.*
Saudi Arabia's scientific development may be in its infancy, but the oil-rich Kingdom is making strides in terms of research investment and publication — with a clear ambition to one day join those in the highest echelons.





KAUST students embark on a new school year with a commencement ceremony. The relatively new university has quickly made an impact on the Nature Index.

*In 2012, Saudi Arabia had a weighted fractional count (WFC) of 52.84 in the index, sitting behind Turkey, Iran, Mexico, Chile and South Africa. In four years it rose 86.8% to reach a WFC of 98.67, leapfrogging all these countries to compete with Chile and Argentina globally. Saudi Arabia ranks at number 31 in the world in terms of WFC — up from 39 in 2012.*

*The country has risen even higher in specific subject areas. In chemistry, for example, it has surpassed countries with a strong scientific impact like Finland and Ireland, with its WFC rising to 66.54, achieving almost a three-fold increase from its position in 2012.

Institutionally, the country's leading science hub King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST) made an impressive leap in its WFC between 2012 and 2015, carving a place for itself to compete with American and European research powerhouses.*

*In just four years, its WFC has risen to become higher than those of prestigious institutions including the European Organization for Nuclear Research (CERN), Brookhaven National Laboratory (BNL), the University of Georgia, United States, and Dresden University of Technology, Germany, to name a few. The output of all of these institutions dwarfed KAUST's in 2012, but KAUST's impressive trajectory since then has seen its WFC shoot to 72 in 2015, overtaking these heavy-hitters.*

The country's science development ambitions have been backed by action. Since 2008, the country has embarked on a multi-tiered strategy that will see the Kingdom overhaul its science infrastructure, build high-spec labs, secure grants for research in priority areas in applied science, and link science to industries that drive the economy.

The strategy, broken into four stages to be implemented by 2030, aims to eventually “see Saudi Arabia become a leader in Asia and give it an economic power based on science,” says Abdulaziz Al-Swailem, vice president of scientific research support at King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST).





The Saudi Human Genome Project will sequence 100,000 human genomes to conduct biomedical research in the Saudi population.

*Saudi Arabia's march to the top *
Saudi Arabia's efforts to boost its scientific research have been paying off, with its output in the Nature Index (WFC) rising steadily over the years. The two graphs below highlight Saudi Arabia's rise compared to other nations, both overall and for chemistry.

*Overall output
In 2012 Saudi Arabia's overall output in the index was below all the countries shown, but continuous efforts have seen the Kingdom's WFC rise to overtake them all in 2015.*





*Chemistry
More marked than its overall rise, Saudi Arabia has made great strides in chemistry. After accelerated growth, which saw the Kingdom's chemistry WFC triple since 2012, it has outshone many larger players in the field in 2015.*




*
The Kingdom's science investments focus on applied research that feeds directly into the country's industrial interests, particularly the oil and energy sector. But even in its strong subjects, chemistry and the physical sciences, Saudi Arabia's WFC remains modest compared to big players in Asia like China, Japan and South Korea.*

To truly swim comfortably with these bigger fish, Saudi Arabia may benefit from looking at successful emerging economies in Asia.

One inspiration could be India. In addition to multi-disciplinary scientific and technical advancements that have improved its output in the index from 736.5 to 901.4 in the past four years, the subcontinental giant has joined the exclusive club of countries that have launched successful space missions.

Like Saudi Arabia, India's leading research institutes focus on chemistry, and their total output currently outstrips their Saudi Arabian counterparts by almost a factor of seven (the latter surpassing 472 in 2015, while the former is 66.5).

India's prowess in chemistry is something that Saudi Arabia can aspire to, considering that working conditions for researchers in the Kingdom are more conducive.

India's science ecosystem is far from perfect. Research funding cannot keep up with inflation and a general slowdown in the country's economy. In addition, commentators from the research community say the funding processes are lengthy, bureaucratic, and provide little feedback when applications for grants are turned down. Meanwhile, Saudi Arabia's healthy stream of oil revenue provides assured funding for the country's state-of-the-art research facilities.

While India has slightly increased spending and dedicated US$1.19 billion for the next fiscal year (2016–2017) for science, it has around 700 universities and 200,000 full-time researchers drawing on the same funding pot. By contrast, Saudi Arabia has pledged an education and training budget of US$50.9 billion for next year, which includes higher education and scientific research. With a total population of just 30 million, it has a much lower number of full-time researchers competing for the available resources.

Another impressive trajectory that Saudi Arabia might look to emulate is that of Singapore, which has a smaller population as well and has managed to climb high in the index. Like the Kingdom, Singapore also has a focus on chemistry research, and it has put together a similar top-down national science strategy for research institutes across the country. Both countries have strong collaborations with top universities around the world and are welcoming of foreign researchers in their efforts to drive innovation.

Mansour Alghamdi, director of the general directorate of scientific awareness and publishing at KACST, is optimistic that Saudi Arabia can bridge the large gap that currently exists in the volume of scientific output between it and such countries as India and Singapore.
*
“The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has a clear plan to do so and it has the resources,” he says.*

*Future growth
An internationally rising star *
This graph shows KAUST's rise compared to a selection of other institutions*.
*Institutions shown are those that were furthest above KAUST in 2012, have experienced overall growth in WFC by 2015 and have been overtaken by KAUST in 2015. For clarity, only 2012 and 2015 data points are shown.






In 2012, Saudi's ranking in research output, with a WFC of 52.8, meant it was comparable with countries like South Africa, Turkey and Iran, all hovering around the 60–70 mark. Its WFC stood way below countries like Mexico, Hungary, Chile, Greece and Argentina.





Saudi Arabian researchers benefit from cutting-edge labs and generous funding that has boosted the country's R&D.

Four years later, the country's research outlook is very different and it is surpassing countries like Argentina, Mexico and Hungary in the index, and levelling the playing field with Chile. Chemistry research led the country's rapid rise to surpass these countries, but its life sciences and physical sciences WFCs of 8.5 and 31.5 still lag behind.
*
However, the Kingdom's AC has been steadily growing in these two fields over the past four years, hinting at the ever-increasing significance of international collaborations. It seems that Saudi Arabian researchers are casting their nets ever wider and are participating in publishing more articles, to the detriment of the WFC accredited for these articles.*

Though international collaboration has proved fruitful, Saudi Arabia must keep a focus on nurturing home-grown talent, says Nasser Al-Aqeeli, dean of research at King Fahd University of Petroleum & Minerals (KFUPM), based in Dhahran's 'techno valley' in the eastern region of the Kingdom. In the next five years, he says, the country will focus on a programme for national capacity building.

*A good first step was the Saudi government's decision to create a large scholarship programme in 2005, arguably the largest in the world, which has seen more than 200,000 young Saudi Arabians studying abroad. This makes Saudi Arabian students in the United States the fourth largest bloc of expatriate students, following those of China, India and South Korea. The government hopes these students will come back and drive a scientific culture in the country.*
Saudi Arabia is also looking to increase its applied research focus, which is an integral part of the current phase of its national science strategy, while securing good funding for basic research as well. Al-Aqeeli says that Saudi's journey involves what he termed a “self-correcting mechanism” where the country is having a slow start in high-impact research, but a more sustainable one. An eventual future move towards basic research might help Saudi Arabia's research capacity to mature.

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v532/n7600_supp_ni/full/532S13a.html

Saudi Arabian scientists work in NASA and leading firms in the West and at home.

As for scientists we have had some of the most successful ones in recent years compared to our population on numerous fields:

*Saudi scientists win major award for groundbreaking studies *





*4 Saudi female scientists who changed the world







View attachment 597699
*

https://thetempest.co/2018/03/25/now-beyond/the-amazing-saudi-women-scientists-you-need-to-know/

https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/تصنيف:علماء_سعوديون

BTW why single out KSA when the entire Muslim has had no more than 5 Noble Prize Winners (in science) with 3 (the Turkish Aziz Sancar is an Turkish Arab whose mother tongue was/is Arabic) of them being Arab.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Muslim_Nobel_laureates

We have tons issues as well for starters we don't have 220 million people. I can't imagine how many talents we would have if we did.

BTW I find the whole "science discussion" very funny given the HUGE number of Arab scientists, philosophers, clerics etc. throughout Islamic history (more than anybody else)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pre-modern_Arab_scientists_and_scholars

Our language Arabic was the language of science for almost 1000 years for a reason as well.

and ancient times (science itself originates in the Arab world).



Rana4pak said:


> *Camel piss drinker u r in real world *



Give it a rest Indian cow piss drinker (your speciality). Trump has made 1000 times worse comments about his European allies, Iran, Pakistan and practically the entire world. Nobody takes it seriously, what matter is that he is not hostile against KSA.

In fact you have Americans saying that he is a KSA/Israeli puppet, how about that? Even on PDF.






And for West etc. nonsense, what does that tell you about your regime, that you are toying the KSA line as recently as a few weeks ago?

Dumb Arabized pfuck. Crying that your Arabized terrorist was blown up? You should join him as cannon fodder in Syria and Iraq and be sent to hell as well.

@waz @Dubious I am ending this dumb discussion, just control provocateurs like that troll. He gives you guys a bad name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

LeGenD said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> 1. US was not attacking Iranian assets until Iran made inroads in post-Saddam Iraq.
> 
> 2. Israel wasn't attacking Iranian assets until Iran made inroads in Syria.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder to what extent Iranian Mullah regime have brainwashed Iranian people to absolutely fall for any shit narrative they try to sell...



How old are you? In 1980s US armed, funded and pressured Saddam into attacking Iran, convincing him that US would do whatever it can to make Saddam victorious. US were providing Iraq with intelligence and satellite coverage over our troops positions, chemical weapons, media propaganda, unlimited loan for arms. Meanwhile Iran was blocked from buying even simple SCUDs. US also shot down our commercial airliner, Iran air flight 655 and sank 3 Iranian frigates. Ever since they have threatened us with war, regime change, sanctions, boycotts and whatever they can to cripple our economy. "All options are on the table"

I forgot to mention that this hostile nation have taken out Muslims nations one by one, Afg, Iraq, Libya, Syria and conveniently surrounded us with military bases. Why do you get triggered when Iran wants to protect itself? Perhaps it is you who have been brainwashed by your wahabi masters

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## anatolia

your MBS has big passion .i think all of his problem is about Turkeyi like his father but this kid is soo unsympahtetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ARMalik said:


> US of course. Iran needs to act with restraint and not fall for the US trap. But if things escalate, I know what will happen next as far as Pakistan is concerned.


Obviously Neocons have calculated :
1. Trump is in need of help because of his impeachment
2. Iran is weak under sanctions
3. Saudis want Iranian blood
4. Peace was returning to the region
5. Another US recession is looming
6. Hawkes are in power 
7. US arms industry needs more money
8. Trump was ordered by Netanyahu
9. US wanted revenge for cocky Iranian actions: attack on Saudis, Attack on ships, attack on US bases etc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

anatolia said:


> your MBS has big passion .i think all of his problem is about Turkeyi like his father but this kid is soo unsympahtetic.



MBS is a great guy and visionary but like every leader he is not perfect. Under his rule/dominance, you will not believe how much KSA has changed and how quickly for the better. Ask any expat, whether Turk, Pakistani or Arab about the changes.

There are tons of Youtube videos nowadays with people from across the world visiting as tourists. Watch what they have to say and what they have witnessed. Do a bit of research.

2 trillion USD IPO last month too. The entire Western propaganda media were constantly saying this would be impossible. Similar with all the massive projects.

There is no problem with Turkey, it is Erdogan (who himself married an Arab and his obsessing about internal Arab events) that seems to want to make KSA into an imaginary enemy, although he seems to have woken up given the fact that KSA and Qatar are mending bonds nowadays.

Give it 1 or 2 years, and I predict that Erdogan will sing praises of KSA again and vice versa. There is no enemity between the people which is the most important thing here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

fight me irl


----------



## ARMalik

anatolia said:


> your MBS has big passion .i think all of his problem is about Turkeyi like his father but this kid is soo unsympahtetic.



So ME would be like Europe .... everyone drinking and having a good nightclub life there (Sarcasm).


----------



## Saho

It's safe to say that Iran got cucked and humiliated to the extreme. They pressured the Iraqi "govt" to get the US out of the country so Uncle Sam sent a message to show who is the real boss in the region by killing their general and ayatollah's right handed man then their leaders went into hiding.

Into hiding...Oh, the humiliation after showing off and flexing their muscles in the Middle East in the last 10 years. 

Yet people have the audacity to scream WW3. They don't have the balls to respond as previews nations did when they made a declaration of war straight after their generals, leaders and ambassadors was killed by another nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Saho said:


> It's safe to say that Iran got cucked and humiliated to the extreme. They pressured the Iraqi "govt" to get the US out of the country so Uncle Sam sent a message to show who is the real boss in the region by killing their general and ayatollah's right handed man then their leaders went into hiding.
> 
> Into hiding...Oh, the humiliation after showing off and flexing their muscles in the Middle East in the last 10 years.
> 
> Yet people have the audacity to scream WW3. They don't have the balls to respond as previews nations did when they made a declaration of war straight after their generals, leaders and ambassadors was killed by another nation.



I'm gonna save your post so that I can embarrass you in a week or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

mangekyousharingan said:


> How old are you? In 1980s US armed, funded and pressured Saddam into attacking Iran, convincing him that US would do whatever it can to make Saddam victorious. US were providing Iraq with intelligence and satellite coverage over our troops positions, chemical weapons, media propaganda, unlimited loan for arms. Meanwhile Iran was blocked from buying even simple SCUDs. US also shot down our commercial airliner, Iran air flight 655 and sank 3 Iranian frigates. Ever since they have threatened us with war, regime change, sanctions, boycotts and whatever they can to cripple our economy.


How old (and literate) are you actually?

Read and learn:

_The collapse of the shah’s government in Iran in early 1979 impacted the entire world but no country was more affected than Iraq. Saddam Hussein’s regime was the shah’s deadly enemy and had hosted the Ayatollah Khomeini in exile for years, but Saddam became the top foreign target of the revolutionaries in Tehran once they took power. Many countries were caught off balance by the Iranian revolution but none got it as wrong as Iraq. Its response—war—led to decades of conflict which have yet to end.

Ayatollah Khomeini was sent into exile in Turkey by the shah in 1964 for his role in leading protests against Iran’s close relations with the United States. In October 1965, Khomeini moved to Iraq to the Shia holy city of Najaf. The Iraqi government had a bitterly disputed border with Iran. The two governments were on the opposite sides of the Cold War: Iraq was the beneficiary of large-scale Soviet military assistance.

The United States had built its Middle East policy around Iran and the shah. He was the anchor of the American posture in the Persian Gulf. Billions of dollars in arms went to the shah’s army. His downfall was a disaster in the minds of most Americans.

The United States had no relations with Iraq. It was a challenging intelligence target. The Iranians under the shah were quick to tell the Americans what they thought was going on inside Iraq: Its assessments were often way of the mark.

The Iraqi intelligence services helped Khomeini run a clandestine subversion operation from Najaf against the shah. The Iranian Shiite pilgrimage to Najaf was a useful cover for communicating with operatives inside Iran. Cassette tapes of Khomeini’s preaching were smuggled into Iran from Najaf.

In 1968 Saddam Hussein came to power in a coup. For the next decade he ruled Iraq behind the scenes. Saddam continued using Khomeini against the shah. For his part the shah backed a Kurdish insurgency against Saddam with the support of the CIA. Then in 1975, Saddam and the shah signed a peace agreement in Algiers which awarded Iran disputed territory along the Shatt al Arab in return for abandoning the Kurds.

Saddam did not abandon Khomeini along with the Kurds and he remained at the center of Islamic militancy against the shah right up to the start of the revolution. I was assigned to the Iran desk in the CIA in November 1978 amidst widespread allegations that the intelligence community had failed to anticipate the revolution.

Whatever the failing of America’s intelligence, the Iraqis had clearly not anticipated the strength and magnitude of the revolution that they had helped create by supporting Khomeini for years in Najaf. On October 5, 1978, Saddam expelled Khomeini from Najaf. The Ayatollah found new refuge in France outside of Paris. From Neuphale Le Chataeu, Khomeini commanded the final months of the revolution and triumphantly returned to Tehran on February 1, 1979. Saddam alienated the man who had been laboring for years against the shah just before the moment of his triumph. It was a monumental mistake.

Within weeks of the creation of the Islamic Republic Khomeini reverse engineered the smuggling routes he had used against the shah from Najaf to now try to subvert Saddam’s Ba’athist regime in Baghdad. At the CIA, we forecast in the spring of 1979 that Iran-Iraq relations were heading toward conflict. The new revolutionary regime in Tehran began sponsoring a wave of terror attacks inside Iraq aimed at toppling Saddam and creating a second Islamic (and Shiite) Republic in Baghdad. Border clashes became normal.

Saddam was determined to fight back. He invited disgruntled generals from the shah’s former army to Baghdad to arrange a coup to oust the Ayatollah. Both sides engaged in conspiracies and plots to subvert the other. Both sides also targeted minority communities in the other for subversion: Iran worked on the Kurds, Iraq on the Arabs in Khuzistan and the Baluchis.

After the seizure of the American embassy in Tehran the CIA Task Force on Iran redoubled efforts to monitor the Iran-Iraq border for signs of a coming war. Among the generals who were assisting the Iraqis was Gholam Ali Oveissi, who had been the shah’s last army commander. He left Iran in January 1979 for exile in Paris. He continued to have close contacts with the American military that had developed during his years with the shah. Oveissi trained in the United States in Virginia and Kansas.

In September 1980 Oveissi came to New York and I debriefed him. He had just been in Baghdad and seen Saddam. War was imminent, according to what he had been told. The Iraqi army was poised to invade. Oveissi promised Saddam that Iran was weak and its military in disarray. Of course that is what Saddam wanted to hear.

The intelligence community issued an immediate warning memo indicating that the Iraqis were going to invade and assessing the implications. The memo concluded that Iraq was not likely to win a quick and cheap war. National Security Advisor Zbigniew Brezezinski summed it up crisply: “Iraq has bitten off more than it can chew” he wrote to President Jimmy Carter.

Oveissi was assassinated in Paris on February 7, 1984 by an Iranian hit team. The war lasted eight years and cost the lives of a half million people, another million injured and over a trillion dollars in damage. It set in motion the march of folly that led to three more wars. It all began with Saddam’s mistakes in 1978 and 1979._

Link: https://www.brookings.edu/blog/order-from-chaos/2019/01/24/what-irans-revolution-meant-for-iraq/

Saddam regime had a problem with Iran *after* Iranian Mullahs toppled Shah regime in Iran while US looked the other way.

Secondly:

*Abstract*
_
Since the Iraqi invasion of Iran in 1980, numerous observers and scholars have alleged that the United States ‘green-lighted’ Saddam Hussein's decision to go to war. This article scrutinises the green light thesis by examining US and Iraqi documents that have recently become available to scholars. These records reveal that the green light thesis has more basis in myth than in reality. Preoccupied with issues such as the Iran hostage crisis and the implications of the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, Carter administration officials neither expected nor welcomed Saddam's attack on Iran. The Iraqi dictator, for his part, believed that Washington would oppose rather than support his war.
_
Link: https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/14682745.2011.564612?journalCode=fcwh20

Sorry to disappoint you but Iranian Mullahs created enemies of Iran when there were none.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anatolia

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> MBS is a great guy and visionary but like every leader he is not perfect. Under his rule/dominance, you will not believe how much KSA has changed and how quickly for the better. Ask any expat, whether Turk, Pakistani or Arab about the changes.
> 
> There are tons of Youtube videos nowadays with people from across the world visiting as tourists. Watch what they have to say and what they have witnessed. Do a bit of research.
> 
> 2 trillion USD IPO last month too. The entire Western propaganda media were constantly saying this would be impossible. Similar with all the massive projects.
> 
> There is no problem with Turkey, it is Erdogan (who himself married an Arab and his obsessing about internal Arab events) that seems to want to make KSA into an imaginary enemy, although he seems to have woken up given the fact that KSA and Qatar are mending bonds nowadays.
> 
> Give it 1 or 2 years, and I predict that Erdogan will sing praises of KSA again and vice versa. There is no enemity between the people which is the most important thing here.


i think it was KSA asked Qatar to close Turkish base to normalize relationship and then you killed the guy in Turkey..so i think you should notjust blame erdogan..and good maybe Qatar can help us to improve our relationship..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

925boy said:


> The US struck Soleimani yesterday and the other PMU leaders today BECAUSE The US has lost effective deterrence by presence and posture.
> 
> The US decided to remix the equation(targeted assassinations) to see if this sort of violence will restore military deterrence with Iranian backed groups. Problem is, that has escalated things past "acceptable" for Iran.
> 
> I am making my prediction here and now: The US is flexing militarily and Iran is reacting quietly(for now),but US is more afraid of a conflict than Iran is.
> 
> Trump might have also acted extra aggressive here in order to restore his humiliation by Iranian military last year. Trump was provoked 2-3 times by Iran and he didnt do anything, so that might have made Iran more aggressive, and so now Trump is doing these assassination to put a lid on Iran's military activities and restore more effective deterrence against Iran.
> 
> Those of you who said Iran wont do anything, please save and screenshot those posts where you said that.
> 
> Iran cant beat US in a conventional war, let me state that loud and clear, because some people get triggered and start hallucinating your intent when you say anything that suggests or sounds otherwise.
> 
> BUUUT, when you consider the fact that Trump has given Iran the MOST effective reasons in a long time that creates unity for military action and aggressive behavior PLUS the fact that Iran is currently a matured, rested and competent military power PLUS the fact that US military priority is to focus on China(which is why Trump didnt strike Iran last year when he had multiple chances to do so), i worry that timing is on Iran's side. US military is 1) exhausted from long wars 2) doesnt have money for a war with Iran 3) Soldiers are fatigued and morale is good but not great 3) US public that doesnt want another war, and DEFINITELY not a war with a competent military power like Iran, i am afraid to say that Iran has the real military momentum now. I dont care that US flew in 200 C-17s. The fact is that America doesnt have the troop #s currently to have a serious clash with Iran in place. That is the fact. US at most has 30-50K soldiers ready now and able and US will need at least 200-500KK soldiers for an Iran contingency.
> 
> ON A FINAL NOTE, to the crowd that says "Iran and ISIS are allies", you do notice that Russian and Iraqi govt officials both said that SOleimani fought ISIS. If Iran is friends with ISIS then why would an Iranian general be accused of fighting a friend of Iran? make it make sense!! NO LOGIC DETECTED.
> 
> Some Pakistanis are trolling on this thread and so is 1 Turkish guy with the eagle in his logo(he is trolling STEALTHILY but hard) but since its not a thread after recent Pakistan-India tensions/conflict, you dont get banned. On that thread, people who were non Pakistani and said anything Pakistanis didnt want to hear then got banned quick. But its all good..the truth will reveal itself completely. Let the chips fall where they may and may the best emerge the victor.


Lol US doesnt need to land on Iran. Strikes on Military and Oil related structures are enough


----------



## BRAVO_

about this entire incident my opinion is ..

1 ... General Qasim solimani was closer to many Americans too, when Sadam govt was taken down by Americans it was him who was dealing with Americans, further he was dealing with americans on Taliban issue later he was successful to establish a group of Taliban which was pro iranian , so its politics we should not connect everything with religion.
2...why he was killed ... in my opinion after rocket attacks on American base, america took action against iraqi hizbullah and killed their fighters, later at the time of funeral of those people attacked american embassy in which one american military contract got killed. killing a contractor mean business for americans they killed the general ....
3... the new appointed chief of al qudus force general ismail has a vast intelligence operational experience since he was looking after one or two arab countries but the most important country under his role was Pakistan, so pakistan must be careful
4... there will be no full scale war it does not suit anybody so the revenge which iran is talking about could be something different
for some general Qasim was a hero for others he was a villain but history will keep him remember as one of the most influential person of his time in iran ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

anatolia said:


> i think it was KSA asked Qatar to close Turkish base to normalize relationship and then you killed the guy in Turkey..so i think you should notjust blame erdogan..and good maybe Qatar can help us to improve our relationship..



Qatar is part of the GCC and their military is closely aligned to the GCC military command. Military exercises and intelligence are shared on a daily/weekly/monthly basis and Qatar already hosts the largest US base in the region (CENTCOM headquarters). The joint small Qatar-Turkish base is no threat for KSA and is a sitting duck. In fact Qatar does not pose a threat to KSA and never will or has. What this is about is complicated regime disagreements and foreign policy that this thread is not intended for.

All I can say is that negotiations are ongoing and that I will soon expect a breakthrough. The foreign minister of Qatar was in KSA not long ago. Remember that Qataris are basically Saudi Arabians. 99.9% of all the locals are originally from KSA, including the ruling family. They are our brethren and we consider each other as one people. This was never a people-people conflict, we always considered it a sham (the people).

Khashoggi was clearly a butched operation (probably they wanted to take him home to prevent him from using the Washington Post as a medium to attack KSA and convince him to stop) with the involvement of Saud Al-Qathani (not a popular figure among people, now luckily removed), anything else makes no sense, nor has KSA a history of killing regime critics, for starters Khashoggi was a patriot and far from an enemy, contrary to mainly Saudi Arabians in exile (Arab world and West) who are broadcasting filth from London, Washington DC., Paris etc.

Relations are not as bad even though they are not ideal. For instance KSA is not involved in Libya, we consider both sides to be equally bad and on loan and given the history of our Libyan brethren, they will never accept long-term foreign interference.

Problem is that Erdogan is aligned with the MB sect/organization and obviously it is hard to trust Erdogan 100% fully when the MB's goal is to remove every Arab regime and replace it with MB people. That is also where the Turkish-Egyptian hostility originates from. In the eyes of Egypt you are hosting wanted people/terrorists who are broadcasting from Turkey.

The MB will never gain power in the Arab world, even if the current regimes are removed (they will like any other regime) the people won't put the MB in power. It is a mostly Egyptian organization that has failed everywhere else even whey had democratic means to run for politics.

Erdogan has had a very erratic foreign policy in recent years. From a policy of no hostility and enemies to creating enemies left and right.

But yeah, no regime is perfect and they all commit mistakes, what is important is people to people relationship, history, civilizational, religious, linguistic, culture, custom etc. influences and simple geopolitics.

BTW speaking about Qatar, I celebrated their victory in the Asian Football Championship last January. Just like Qataris celebrated the Asian Champions League victory of Al-Hilal.

Recently we had a game in the Arabian Gulf Cup as well in Qatar with fans from both countries and zero problems.






I think that by 2020, unless foreign powers try to prevent this, a resolution will be found. That is my hope at least and that of every Saudi Arabian and Qatari that I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> MBS is a great guy and visionary but like every leader he is not perfect. Under his rule/dominance, you will not believe how much KSA has changed and how quickly for the better. Ask any expat, whether Turk, Pakistani or Arab about the changes.
> 
> There are tons of Youtube videos nowadays with people from across the world visiting as tourists. Watch what they have to say and what they have witnessed. Do a bit of research.
> 
> 2 trillion USD IPO last month too. The entire Western propaganda media were constantly saying this would be impossible. Similar with all the massive projects.
> 
> There is no problem with Turkey, it is Erdogan (who himself married an Arab and his obsessing about internal Arab events) that seems to want to make KSA into an imaginary enemy, although he seems to have woken up given the fact that KSA and Qatar are mending bonds nowadays.
> 
> Give it 1 or 2 years, and I predict that Erdogan will sing praises of KSA again and vice versa. There is no enemity between the people which is the most important thing here.



I seriously doubt your prediction on Erdogan, from his actions in the neighborhood, no secret he wants ottoman back and to be the new sudan


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

lonelyman said:


> I seriously doubt your prediction on Erdogan, from his actions in the neighborhood, no secret he wants ottoman back and to be the new sudan



Well, I would like to travel at a higher speed than the speed of light, does not mean that it will ever happen. Dreaming is free and all.

Regardless what I predict or not, he has no other option than to seek cordial ties with us Arabs as we far outnumber him on almost every single front which this difference only becoming bigger in the future considering our large population and economic growth. For Turkey to play a role, let alone positive in the region, they need friendly ties with Arabs. Which they try to cultivate to gain influence as anyone can see.

And since KSA/Arabs and Turkey don't really have any existential/current day wars/conflicts/disagreements, that cannot be solved diplomatically, I see no reason to predict the worst scenario. Both of us have many other more important things to focus on and much, much bigger enemies/opponents.

That is why they invest so much energy in 1 tiny but wealthy Arab nation in Qatar. The same Qatar is helping/has been helping their industries and struggling economy while being part of the so far failed MB project.

But state relations and people to people relations are not the same thing (case in point KSA/UAE/EGYPT/BAHRAIN VS QATAR) limited to individuals whether they are named Erdogan, MbS or whatever else.

In 5-10 years time, Erdogan is likely no more. Who knows what will happen in KSA. MbS might be ruling, but might have changed his viewpoint on the MB and rather try to ally with them. This is the Middle East, it is a constantly changing region with some of the most complicated dynamics. States can appear to be hostile but in reality they can share many of the same goals/ambitions and work indirectly together. You need to be from this region while growing up with this mess to know what I am talking about. Similarly, KSA can change its foreign policy, depending on the administration that gains power. Compare King Abdullah with King Salman/MBS. Compare the King Fahd era with King Abdullah. Those could all be different countries/policies of totally different countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

PakFactor said:


> Don’t know you much on this forum, but what you said is what I wanted to get out as well. Well put.
> 
> I’m following you as well.


Cheers! I read your posts too and they were very well balanced and deep.... wish more on this forum were as objective as you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Rest in peace. The Commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

BRAVO_ said:


> 3... the new appointed chief of al qudus force general ismail has a vast intelligence operational experience since he was looking after one or two arab countries but the most important country under his role was Pakistan, so pakistan must be careful



Pakistan has been under their radar for a long time, due three main reasons.

First, we have a large, radicalized Shia population which is loyal to Iran more than Pakistan. Currently probably 10% of our population. They have already been exploited to join radical Shia militias like Zanabiyoun in Syria, tasked with persecuting and murdering Sunnis.

Second, Balochistan in Iran is a Sunni majority area which share ethnic ties and origin from Pakistan. Iran has carried out many operations in this region but it is still largely lawless and underdeveloped. Although Pakistan does not entertain expansionist ideas, Iran accuses Pakistan of this out of fear. They have brought Indians into Chahbahar to commit terrorism on Pakistani Balochistan and are even supporting BLA terrorists who want to create an independent Balochistan including Iranian territory, but who only currently attack Pakistan and Pakistani Baloch.

Third, Iran's biggest fear in Afghanistan is coming to fruition. The Taliban are back and taking out Iran's agents and former NA allies. Iran fears Pashtoon unity on both sides of the Durand line as Pashtoons have occupied and conquered Iran in the past. For this reason, they want to weaken Pakistan and keep Afghans and Pakistanis at odds, which is the same goal as the US and India in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakFactor

Rana4pak said:


> This illiterate *budoo* doesn’t understand that China can take oil from Iran through Pakistan.china don’t need any Arab.



The Arabs have a superiority complex, their thought process revolve around the thought they run every thing due to the oil they pump out. Not knowing they are as you put it earlier just vessels to be pumped by others. 

Besides Oil and Real Estate they have no economic value to the world — with the advent of new tech, Smart cars etc the world wouldn’t need them as much. Soon Russia with upcoming pipelines would slowly increase export and Middle East imports will taper off, but if you try and explain it to them they refuse to see the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

PakFactor said:


> The Arabs have a superiority complex, their thought process revolve around the thought they run every thing due to the oil they pump out. Not knowing they are as you put it earlier just vessels to be pumped by others.
> 
> Besides Oil and Real Estate they have no economic value to the world — with the advent of new tech,
> Smart cars etc the world wouldn’t need them as much. Soon Russia with upcoming pipelines would slowly increase export and Middle Ease imports will taper off, but you explain it to them they refuse to see the reality.



That's all in your mind


----------



## Melkor

mangekyousharingan said:


> US is arming, funding and training the Kurds who have blown thousands of Turkish soldiers and civilians into pieces. Meanwhile you host US bases. Then you come here and talk about Iran lol.
> 
> 1212 Turkish citizens have been annihilated by the Kurds between 2015-2019. The Kurds are receiving funds, arms, and training by your American masters that you host. But sure come here and brag about US killing an Iranian general in Iraq.


Mate... Who isn’t arming the Kurds these days. Not sure that the lack of us holding the US accountable is the same as your top soldier being bombed and you being powerless to respond. We’ve hit back at the PKK plenty. The world had a utter meltdown not so long ago about our operation against them the Iranian Government included. The one main difference is that we don’t chant death to America every 5 minutes and we don’t tweet BS like “you can’t do anything” and open ourselves to utter humiliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingQamaR

Arabizer said:


> That's all in your mind



With all that oil money with gods blessing all you’ve managed do with it. buy up useless haram hotels and pay exhorted land prices in London to build there housing flats for them. Be embarrassed you’ve achieved nothing nothing in engineering or tech industry of your own.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Melkor

mangekyousharingan said:


> Why? Turkey is not our enemy. Why should we care about what Turkey does in Syria. You should care about your American masters you host helping the Kurds annihilate 1212 of your countrymen between 2015-2019 meanwhile you continue to host the said masters. Then you come here and talk shit about an Iranian general killed in Iraq
> 
> 
> You started it amk


We’ve leveraged a lot from the US over the years via Incirlik. Don’t downplay or ignore what a massive significance that has in our relationship with them not to mention ensuring the Russians don’t try anything. Their support of the PKK is infantile in the overall history of our relations. Iran has been licking European and Russian arse against us since the times of Shah Ismail if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Qatar is part of the GCC and their military is closely aligned to the GCC military command. Military exercises and intelligence are shared on a daily/weekly/monthly basis and Qatar already hosts the largest US base in the region (CENTCOM headquarters). The joint small Qatar-Turkish base is no threat for KSA and is a sitting duck. In fact Qatar does not pose a threat to KSA and never will or has. What this is about is complicated regime disagreements and foreign policy that this thread is not intended for.
> 
> All I can say is that negotiations are ongoing and that I will soon expect a breakthrough. The foreign minister of Qatar was in KSA not long ago. Remember that Qataris are basically Saudi Arabians. 99.9% of all the locals are originally from KSA, including the ruling family. They are our brethren and we consider each other as one people. This was never a people-people conflict, we always considered it a sham (the people).
> 
> Khashoggi was clearly a butched operation (probably they wanted to take him home to prevent him from using the Washington Post as a medium to attack KSA and convince him to stop) with the involvement of Saud Al-Qathani (not a popular figure among people, now luckily removed), anything else makes no sense, nor has KSA a history of killing regime critics, for starters Khashoggi was a patriot and far from an enemy, contrary to mainly Saudi Arabians in exile (Arab world and West) who are broadcasting filth from London, Washington DC., Paris etc.
> 
> Relations are not as bad even though they are not ideal. For instance KSA is not involved in Libya, we consider both sides to be equally bad and on loan and given the history of our Libyan brethren, they will never accept long-term foreign interference.
> 
> Problem is that Erdogan is aligned with the MB sect/organization and obviously it is hard to trust Erdogan 100% fully when the MB's goal is to remove every Arab regime and replace it with MB people. That is also where the Turkish-Egyptian hostility originates from. In the eyes of Egypt you are hosting wanted people/terrorists who are broadcasting from Turkey.
> 
> The MB will never gain power in the Arab world, even if the current regimes are removed (they will like any other regime) the people won't put the MB in power. It is a mostly Egyptian organization that has failed everywhere else even whey had democratic means to run for politics.
> 
> Erdogan has had a very erratic foreign policy in recent years. From a policy of no hostility and enemies to creating enemies left and right.
> 
> But yeah, no regime is perfect and they all commit mistakes, what is important is people to people relationship, history, civilizational, religious, linguistic, culture, custom etc. influences and simple geopolitics.
> 
> BTW speaking about Qatar, I celebrated their victory in the Asian Football Championship last January. Just like Qataris celebrated the Asian Champions League victory of Al-Hilal.
> 
> Recently we had a game in the Arabian Gulf Cup as well in Qatar with fans from both countries and zero problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that by 2020, unless foreign powers try to prevent this, a resolution will be found. That is my hope at least and that of every Saudi Arabian and Qatari that I know.


A very immature move by arab world to isolate qatar ..how can they compete if theh are going to fight on non issues..
Mean while iran took yemen and all of syria back and has eyes on bharain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

ZeEa5KPul said:


> So? You step foot on foreign land thinking you own it, this is how you'll get sent back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of those carcasses Soleimani sent back in boxes. Probably all of them.
> 
> No one cares what happens in that private little world that exists only in your head. Since when did a joint naval exercise obligate China or Russia to defend an Iranian general in Iraq? But you'll get your wish - that talking orange tumour you call a president will invade Iran, and then China and Russia will turn it into a meat grinder you never get out of. Remember what Iran did to you in Iraq and understand that China and Russia will do it to you in Iran a thousand times worse. Just like they did back in Vietnam.
> 
> Ah, the bad old days are coming back.
> 
> Oh, and happy new year, "Sino"soldier. It's the first year of India's superpowerdom.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/268147222116454401Now that India has surpassed China and is challenging America, how do you feel?



Ah right, when out of arguments, always resort to attacks on myself and my supposed country of origin (it isn't India, by the way). 

And we're still waiting for that "meat grinder" plan that the Chinese and the Russians have for us, even though both countries are oddly silent these days.


----------



## mangekyo

*IRGC Rejects US Call for Proportional Response, Promises Severe Revenge for Gen. Soleimani*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
January 4, 2020 - 06:58




A senior Iranian military official says the United States should be awaiting severe revenge for the assassination of top Iranian commander Qassem Soleimani.



Deputy Commander of Iran’s Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) Brigadier General Ali Fadavi said vengeance for the assassination of top Iranian General Qassem Soleimani is sure to take place.

“The Americans should be waiting for that severe revenge; that vengeance is not to be taken by Iran only. …The great resistance front covering a vast geographical area stands ready to take revenge, and that is sure to happen,” said the top commander.

“They resorted to such means as diplomacy this morning [Friday] and even told us ‘if you want to take revenge, do it in a way that’s proportional to what we did; but they cannot decide anything [for us],” he added.

“That will take place at the most opportune time and in the best manner possible,” he added.

General Fadavi underlined that all people around the world as well as many countries in the Middle East hate US officials.

“Soon we will see that the Americans will not be there in the region,” he said.

General Fadavi noted that the US has suffered defeats in the Middle East region.

“The Americans, with all their regional and trans-regional allies, suffered defeats in all cases in the West Asia region; these defeats were so big that they seriously began to think of resorting to official terrorists such as ISIS and al-Qaeda,” he noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92

Stryker1982 said:


> View attachment 597717
> 
> 
> Rest in peace. The Commander.


Many people who took pictures with him got killed like jihad mughanyia, issam zahrddim, and many others. Imad mughanyia son in law was also killed.



mangekyousharingan said:


> *IRGC Rejects US Call for Proportional Response, Promises Severe Revenge for Gen. Soleimani*
> By
> IFP Editorial Staff
> -
> January 4, 2020 - 06:58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A senior Iranian military official says the United States should be awaiting severe revenge for the assassination of top Iranian commander Qassem Soleimani.
> 
> 
> 
> Deputy Commander of Iran’s Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) Brigadier General Ali Fadavi said vengeance for the assassination of top Iranian General Qassem Soleimani is sure to take place.
> 
> “The Americans should be waiting for that severe revenge; that vengeance is not to be taken by Iran only. …The great resistance front covering a vast geographical area stands ready to take revenge, and that is sure to happen,” said the top commander.
> 
> “They resorted to such means as diplomacy this morning [Friday] and even told us ‘if you want to take revenge, do it in a way that’s proportional to what we did; but they cannot decide anything [for us],” he added.
> 
> “That will take place at the most opportune time and in the best manner possible,” he added.
> 
> General Fadavi underlined that all people around the world as well as many countries in the Middle East hate US officials.
> 
> “Soon we will see that the Americans will not be there in the region,” he said.
> 
> General Fadavi noted that the US has suffered defeats in the Middle East region.
> 
> “The Americans, with all their regional and trans-regional allies, suffered defeats in all cases in the West Asia region; these defeats were so big that they seriously began to think of resorting to official terrorists such as ISIS and al-Qaeda,” he noted.


I think the Americans want peace after they killed suleimani who killed many american soldiers instead of toppling the entire iranian regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

dani92 said:


> Many people who took pictures with him got killed like jihad mughanyia, issam zahrddim, and many others. Imad mughanyia son in law was also killed.
> 
> 
> I think the Americans want peace after they killed suleimani who killed many american soldiers instead of toppling the entire iranian regime.



There wont be any peace ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

as much as I try to condemn Americans actions. I’m still troubled with this Iranian generals purpose in Iraq spending time with rogue Iraqi militia against Iraqi citizens protesters! it can not never be okay for a foreign state to have it’s own regime vowing for power against Iraqi state?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> The Arabian Peninsula is one area of the Arab world.
> 
> Pakistan's main importance for China is to act like a counterbalance to India which is China's biggest rival (potentially) in the neighborhood. We are talking about a country with a smaller economy than tiny UAE. Let us not get ahead of ourselves despite the nature of this forum.
> 
> Other than that China is mostly energy dependent on the GCC/Arab world and to gain inroads to Africa, Middle East, Western Asia and Europe, they need the key strategic location of the Arab world, which is of far greater importance than Pakistan, with all due respect.
> 
> Pakistan is important, but not anywhere near as important as the entire Arab world which far exceeds Pakistan in size, population, economy, resources and strategic location. Even the Chinese Muslims naturally gravitate towards the Arab world due to religious reasons alone hence communist China wanting to have religious ties that continue to this day of course strictly guarded within the Chinese context but it is nevertheless telling that they keep sending their religious clerics and people abroad to Arab nations to study Arabic and enhance business ties. This is mainly done by the Hui community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They even have Arabic state TV channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, it is complete and utter delusion to think that Gwadar will be a threat when Gwadar is a Chinese invention and the same Chinese wants to connect it with the already existing and much larger ports in the GCC/Arab world. For the goods to even reach Africa, Europe, West Asia etc. they need to travel though our waters and ports hence a natural symbiosis in the future if Gwadar becomes a success.


As a Pakistani, I agree with your analysis. Unfortunately, many Pak folks are blinded by nationalism and keep their eyes wide shut to the harsh realities. I personally think the only thing keeping us from calling shots in the world today is the pathetic and screwed economy. And unlike the Arabs, we weren't lucky enough to be born with a golden spoon in our mouth. Oil has done wonders for Arabs.
We had great pottential but ... ah!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

Headline of Pro-Eurasianist Aydınlık: "All our martyr, all our security"




its shameful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

A bit old documentary but still too fresh to watch:









*Yakee pigs creaters of IS and all terrorist jihadi/wahabi/extremist Sunni groups in the world will pay insha'allah ... blood of millions muslims will be saved.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

*USA can fabricate an incident on its own people or assets like it did in 9-11,* and blame it on Iran that Iran has taken the revenge. Is there a way Iran can make sure that military revenge does not bleed out to civilians and no innocent citizen is harmed? Can Iran give such assurances to deny USA any fabrication?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Just accident???????????


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Meanwhile Indians on internet are jumping up and down on internet saying that they will do this with Pakistan.
@HRK @Areesh @Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Meanwhile Indians on internet are jumping up and down on internet saying that they will do this with Pakistan.
> @HRK @Areesh @Path-Finder



If they have gut to do that we are here and waiting. Then they will face with the wrath of Pakistan and her brother nations...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Meanwhile Indians on internet are jumping up and down on internet saying that they will do this with Pakistan.
> @HRK @Areesh @Path-Finder


Iran won't let that Iran will give a good response to the US and filthy zion regime.

In tel aviv insha'allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

dani92 said:


> Many people who took pictures with him got killed like jihad mughanyia, issam zahrddim, and many others. Imad mughanyia son in law was also killed.
> 
> 
> I think the Americans want peace after they killed suleimani who killed many american soldiers instead of toppling the entire iranian regime.



They don't want peace. They only want weak vassal states


----------



## HRK

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Meanwhile Indians on internet are jumping up and down on internet saying that they will do this with Pakistan.
> @HRK @Areesh @Path-Finder


You can't expect monkeys do any better .....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bsruzm

dBSPL said:


> Headline of Pro-Eurasianist Aydınlık: "All our martyr, all our security"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its shameful


How is thst guy our martyr? I am not going to cheer for American action such as I am not going to mourn for an Iranian general.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Mr.NiceGuy said:


> If they have gut to do that we are here and waiting. Then they will face with the wrath of Pakistan and her brother nations...


Nothing such would happen ever it's just wishful thinking of some Indian trolls who have nothing better to do ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

@Shapur Zol Aktaf @Arabizer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

HRK said:


> You can't expect monkeys do any better .....


When OBL raid happened those Gangus wanted to do something similar. They and their Delusions of grandeur have no limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

Why left terrorist got triangle coffin and right - square. Triangle coffin is special honor for gassing kids?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Aramagedon said:


> A bit old documentary but still too fresh to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yakee pigs creaters of IS and all terrorist jihadi/wahabi/extremist Sunni groups in the world will pay insha'allah ... blood of millions muslims will be saved.*



What do you have to say about Shia radicals? Or are they ok for you and your government?



Haris Ali2140 said:


> Meanwhile Indians on internet are jumping up and down on internet saying that they will do this with Pakistan.
> @HRK @Areesh @Path-Finder



Strange considering Indian are the best friends of Iran, their common enemy is Pakistan.

Pakistan is living in a delusion that Iran and Gulf Arabs are our friends, they are not.

Our only reliable friends are China and Turkey.



bsruzm said:


> How is thst guy our martyr? I am not going to cheer for American action such as I am not going to mourn for an Iranian general.



This is my view also. He was an evil person. He coordinated attacks and threats on Pakistan with India, while India was mobilizing for a general war.

He is responsible for the reckless Iranian policy of joining with Kaffir governments against Muslim neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Valar.

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> What do you have to say about *Shia radicals*? Or are they ok for you and your government?



Yar, the problem is, even using the term like this makes you a Takfiri/Wahabi/Salafi/Zionist/Terrorist/Suicide bomber in these guys' eyes. It's just their way or the highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy

HRK said:


> Nothing such would happen ever it's just wishful thinking of some Indian trolls who have nothing better to do ....


I know bro. They live in dreams but I just wanna say that Pakistan isn't alone.
No doubt Pakistan can deal alone with those caw urinecoholics...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## graphican

500 said:


> Why left terrorist got triangle coffin and right - square. Triangle coffin is special honor for gassing kids?



It's not triangular but 5-sided. 5 is a sacred number because of Panj-Tan-Pak.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Valar. said:


> Yar, the problem is, even using the term like this makes you a Takfiri/Wahabi/Salafi/Zionist/Terrorist/Suicide bomber in these guys' eyes. It's just their way or the highway.



Exactly brother, the religion of Islam is a moderate, logical, humanistic faith based of love and mercy.

There is no room for the kind of extremism perpetuated by radical Wahhabis and radical Shias against each other.

I wish the Pakistan government could take tougher action to prevent our citizens from ending up in some foreign militias.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheMightyBender

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213231958777618433

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213236738602209280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213240482391842816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213243553092132864
But wait...
Iran’s response is coming.

Aaany minute now...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaam92

Another Victim of U.S's safety whether US is far away from Middle East
Pakistan should play role to avoid another war on Muslims.
Trump's Anti Islam's philosophy is open for whole world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> What do you have to say about Shia radicals? Or are they ok for you and your government?
> 
> 
> 
> Strange considering Indian are the best friends of Iran, their common enemy is Pakistan.
> 
> Pakistan is living in a delusion that Iran and Gulf Arabs are our friends, they are not.
> 
> Our only reliable friends are China and Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my view also. He was an evil person. He coordinated attacks and threats on Pakistan with India, while India was mobilizing for a general war.
> 
> He is responsible for the reckless Iranian policy of joining with Kaffir governments against Muslim neighbors.


Or really? Didn't Pakistan also cooperated with US in Afghanistan?! Didn't islamic Pakistan kill muslims in Bangladesh?!


----------



## Wrath

dani92 said:


> Or really? Didn't Pakistan also cooperated with US in Afghanistan?! Didn't islamic Pakistan kill muslims in Bangladesh?!


If you wanna measure di*ks in war crimes then definitely you will win . Don't forget what crimes you committed in Iraq .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wrath

dani92 said:


> Or really? Didn't Pakistan also cooperated with US in Afghanistan?! Didn't islamic Pakistan kill muslims in Bangladesh?!


You guys have a " can't handle Muslims and want war syndrome " . Either you get yourself cured or the world will cure you . You have proved yourself to be a menace in a lot of countries in the world . It's time for a payback with interest .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

dani92 said:


> Or really? Didn't Pakistan also cooperated with US in Afghanistan?! Didn't islamic Pakistan kill muslims in Bangladesh?!



*Pakistan doesn't have hostility towards any Muslim country.*

On Bangladesh, Na! Pakistanis didn't kill Muslims in Bangladesh for the sake of religion. The Pakistani army is Muslim and a religious army. They do not kill people because of faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Akasa said:


> Ah right, when out of arguments, always resort to attacks on myself and my supposed country of origin (it isn't India, by the way).


Is your country of origin China, "Sino"Soldier? 
I couldn't care less what sort of trash you are, "Sino"Soldier: delusional bhakt, sister-f*cking pigskin, self-loathing hanjian. I don't sort trash (I know, bad habit - I should do it for the environment), I just toss it in the dumpster where it belongs.



Akasa said:


> And we're still waiting for that "meat grinder" plan that the Chinese and the Russians have for us, even though both countries are oddly silent these days.


Step into Iran and find out. Protip: You're going to need *a lot* of boxes and Made-in-China American flags. It's what the American flag is for, you know








in both cases its job is to wrap pieces of sh*t.

You're going to need a lot of excavation equipment as well, for all the holes you'll be digging to dump the carcasses into. Might I recommend




Given the volume you'll need, I'm sure Sany would be willing to offer a hefty discount.


----------



## Rasengan

mangekyousharingan said:


> Some Pakistanis are trolling on this thread and so is 1 Turkish guy with the eagle in his logo(he is trolling STEALTHILY but hard) but since its not a thread after recent Pakistan-India tensions/conflict, you dont get banned. On that thread, people who were non Pakistani and said anything Pakistanis didnt want to hear then got banned quick. But its all good..the truth will reveal itself completely. Let the chips fall where they may and may the best emerge the victor.



Pakistani's are trolling because we hated Soleimani. He was anti-Pakistani with his rhetoric and was supporting groups in Balouchistan with arms. Naturally, hearing the news of his death was a good day. Last time I checked this forum is called a Pakistan Defence Forum. It would make perfect sense to ban people who were peddling BS against our state at a time of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mangekyo

Rasengan said:


> Pakistani's are trolling because we hated Soleimani. He was anti-Pakistani with his rhetoric and was supporting groups in Balouchistan with arms. Naturally, hearing the news of his death was a good day. Last time I checked this forum is called a Pakistan Defence Forum. It would make perfect sense to ban people who were peddling BS against our state at a time of war.


Why did you feel you have to quote someone else's comment and then edit my name into the quote  
Salafist logic


----------



## Rasengan

mangekyousharingan said:


> Why did you feel you have to quote someone else's comment and then edit my name into the quote
> Salafist logic



I don't know why the quote included your name. I was referring to @925boy. By the way, I am not a Salafists or a Shia so calm down with your sectarian bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Jaam92 said:


> Another Victim of U.S's safety whether US is far away from Middle East
> Pakistan should play role to avoid another war on Muslims.
> Trump's Anti Islam's philosophy is open for whole world.



Why don’t your kind Pakistanis put this same question to Iran and Arab world stop indian aggression on the Kashmiris Muslims / and now on Indian Muslims to These countries you want Pakistan to argue for are more anti Islam than Donald trump. He doesn’t like Islam so what it’s his country he can do what he like in there


----------



## dani92

Wrath said:


> If you wanna measure di*ks in war crimes then definitely you will win . Don't forget what crimes you committed in Iraq .





Wrath said:


> You guys have a " can't handle Muslims and want war syndrome " . Either you get yourself cured or the world will cure you . You have proved yourself to be a menace in a lot of countries in the world . It's time for a payback with interest .


I am from Iraq idiot



graphican said:


> *Pakistan doesn't have hostility towards any Muslim country.*
> 
> On Bangladesh, Na! Pakistanis didn't kill Muslims in Bangladesh for the sake of religion. The Pakistani army is Muslim and a religious army. They do not kill people because of faith.


It’s annoying that Pakistanis use the so called Islamic ummah card when they themselves are allied with China and US.


----------



## Wrath

dani92 said:


> I am from Iraq idiot
> 
> 
> It’s annoying that Pakistanis use the so called Islamic ummah card when they themselves are allied with China and US.


your alliance is with Iraq or US or whatever . I made my point , we are far better than any other muslim country and far more stronger , and you , you better pray your country stays together . A lot might happen in futre ahead .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

dani92 said:


> I am from Iraq idiot
> 
> 
> It’s annoying that Pakistanis use the so called Islamic ummah card when they themselves are allied with China and US.


Pakistan is not a US Ally, and thay are not Pakistans. Its a need based relationship on both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Meanwhile Indians on internet are jumping up and down on internet saying that they will do this with Pakistan.
> @HRK @Areesh @Path-Finder




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213153820445941760
yeah they can try again if they have forgotten what happened less than a year ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

*Assassination of Gen. Soleimani allows acting against US interests: Union of Islamic Society*


Tehran (ISNA) - Secretary General of Union of Islamic Society, Mohammad Zadmehr in a statement said that the assassination of Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps commander, Major General Qassem Soleimani allows members of Union of Islamic Society to act against US interests in the region.

Here is the full text of the statement:

In the name of Allah

By killing us, our nation will wake up. (Imam Khomeini)

US officials and statesmen; Matyrdom of Qasem Soleimani and Abu mahdi Almuhandes by you criminals, allows members of Union of Islamic Society to act against your interests in the region. This also includes US allied governments.

Mohammad Zadmehr

Secretary General of Union of Islamic Society

End Item

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

mangekyousharingan said:


> *Assassination of Gen. Soleimani allows acting against US interests: Union of Islamic Society*
> 
> 
> Tehran (ISNA) - Secretary General of Union of Islamic Society, Mohammad Zadmehr in a statement said that the assassination of Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps commander, Major General Qassem Soleimani allows members of Union of Islamic Society to act against US interests in the region.
> 
> Here is the full text of the statement:
> 
> In the name of Allah
> 
> By killing us, our nation will wake up. (Imam Khomeini)
> 
> US officials and statesmen; Matyrdom of Qasem Soleimani and Abu mahdi Almuhandes by you criminals, allows members of Union of Islamic Society to act against your interests in the region. This also includes US allied governments.
> 
> Mohammad Zadmehr
> 
> Secretary General of Union of Islamic Society
> 
> End Item



May I know what Iran can do that she didn't already done? Except increasing them...

Kidnapping... Done.
Assassination...Done.
Rocket Strikes...Done.
Attack Embassies...Done.
Terro Acts...Done.
Harassing Land/sea...Done.
Militias...Done.
Foreign Interference...Done.
And many more... all was done.

I may be blind... But except Increasing them... I don't see what?

Since Targeting directly US bases is an act of Direct Confrontation aka War... I believe it's not where Iran want to go... Otherwise they will have done it a long time ago...


----------



## Imran Khan

so where reached the movie series ?








HannibalBarca said:


> May I know what Iran can do that she didn't already done? Except increasing rate of them...
> 
> Kidnapping... Done.
> Assassination...Done.
> Rocket Strikes...Done.
> Attack Embassies...Done.
> Terro Acts...Done.
> Harassing Land/sea...Done.
> Militias...Done.
> Foreign Interference...Done.
> And many more... all was done.
> 
> I may be blind... But except Increasing them... I don't see what?
> 
> Since Targeting directly US bases is an act of Direct Confrontation aka War... I believe it's not where Iran want to go... Otherwise they will have done it a long time ago...


why countries want influence and mess outside ? should not every country work inside thier borders and make people's life easy and comfortable ?


----------



## graphican

Uniting Iran is the biggest loss of America. After waiting 40 years and sanctioning, they had produced a class that thought maybe relationship with USA should be improved - but now there is no logical counter-narrative left. 

The same stupidity is done by India in Kashmir where after annexing, there are 0% Kashmiris and 0 arguments left in the favour of Hindustan. Both countries will moan their stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

HannibalBarca said:


> May I know what Iran can do that she didn't already done? Except increasing them...
> 
> Kidnapping... Done.
> Assassination...Done.
> Rocket Strikes...Done.
> Attack Embassies...Done.
> Terro Acts...Done.
> Harassing Land/sea...Done.
> Militias...Done.
> Foreign Interference...Done.
> And many more... all was done.
> 
> I may be blind... But except Increasing them... I don't see what?
> 
> Since Targeting directly US bases is an act of Direct Confrontation aka War... I believe it's not where Iran want to go... Otherwise they will have done it a long time ago...



Nobody knows, but Iran did say it will respond with military confrontation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

kingQamaR said:


> With all that oil money with gods blessing all you’ve managed do with it. buy up useless haram hotels and pay exhorted land prices in London to build there housing flats for them. Be embarrassed you’ve achieved nothing nothing in engineering or tech industry of your own.



Actually we did, but the US came and made sure it all stopped through military force. Iraq was at the forefront of scientific research and engineering in the Arab world during the 70s before the wars started, they took it out.

You have an inferiority complex, spending a lot of your time attacking Arabs. As I said, it's in your head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiannKall

Sunnis and Shias are stupid. Instead of an alliance against the west they fight each other. USA created ISIS. Then fought ISIS. Now will fight shias. Tomorrow they will recreate ISIS and fight it again. And so on. The goal is to divide middle east and destroy completely countries like Iraq or Syria for the shake of Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

Imran Khan said:


> so where reached the movie series ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why countries want influence and mess outside ? should not every country work inside thier borders and make people's life easy and comfortable ?



Because no country can survive in the long term without spreading their influence... (even though it's also a double edge sword... if unwisely used).
The "Stay At home" is a myth... that some use in hope to strengthen their position in the short term and therefore be able to exert their influence in the long term...

We are living among "others"... and those others WILL try at some point make you and those around them part of their sphere of influence... Not doing anything when times come is defacto saying "We are Halal to take/use at will" and is the final act to the End of a NAtion/Empire/Entity/Group...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

GiannKall said:


> Sunnis and Shias are stupid. Instead of an alliance against the west they fight each other. USA created ISIS. Then fought ISIS. Now will fight shias. Tomorrow they will recreate ISIS and fight it again. And so on. The goal is to divide middle east and destroy completely countries like Iraq or Syria for the shake of Israel




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213093950698872833

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

zectech said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213093950698872833



That Syrian bitch is only given attention because of her face, her posts are often invalid trash and conspiracy theories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Arabizer said:


> That Syrian bitch is only given attention because of her face, her posts are often invalid trash and conspiracy theories.


"Often" that's nice of you...
She's TOTALLY garbage.



zectech said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213093950698872833


No wonder you have those "opinions"... now I know...
What's next the "Leith's Gang"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

GiannKall said:


> Sunnis and Shias are stupid. Instead of an alliance against the west they fight each other. USA created ISIS. Then fought ISIS. Now will fight shias. Tomorrow they will recreate ISIS and fight it again. And so on. The goal is to divide middle east and destroy completely countries like Iraq or Syria for the shake of Israel


there's a reason ehy sunni needs to be cautious bout the shiite, shiite has a history of backstabbing sunni's in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

dani92 said:


> It’s annoying that Pakistanis use the so called Islamic ummah card when they themselves are allied with China and US.


then relations of 'Islamic' Iran with Russia and China should be as much annoying to you .... hopefully you will get the message and would stop acting like a bitch ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dBSPL

Both Iran and the United States had an intense domestic political issues that left governments in a difficult position. After these events, the mainstream media of both countries focused only on this.

The strangest thing is that someone says that the United States and Iran are fighting. But this war is neither on Iran nor on US soil. It is taking place on Iraqi territory. And strangely enough, no one even asks the Iraqis.

I know this story.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213350458468765696Sahin cilo the bastard is very quiet I wonder why???
Maybe because he’s next


----------



## mangekyo

http://fna.ir/dec4pbSat Jan 04, 2020 7:22

EC Secretary: Iran’s Right to Retaliate Enshrined in UN Charter









TEHRAN (FNA)- Secretary of Iran's Expediency Council (EC) Mohsen Rezayee reiterated that his country’s right to take revenge on the US for the assassination of Islamic Revolution Guards Corps Quds Force Commander Lieutenant General Qassem Soleimani is enshrined in the United Nations Charter, adding that Tehran will never surrender in the face of Washington’s pressures.
In a televised interview late on Friday, Rezayee said “We will give a decisive response for two reasons: first, it is our right to defend ourselves according to the UN Charter. And second, any nation that gives in will meet a terrible fate.”

Stressing that Iran’s revenge will be harsh, he described Trump’s order to assassinate General Soleimani as a “political and military suicide. The US made a huge risk.”

“Even now after the assassination, Mr. Trump says he is not seeking war. Well, he doesn’t have what it takes to start a war. History, too, will prove that he wasn’t capable of war,” Rezayee noted.

Discussing Trump’s motives for the assassination, he said, “There are several possible motives. One, the Americans were humiliated after repeated failures in the region. Two, Trump needed a ‘heroic’ act for winning the election. Three, he wanted a way out of impeachment. And four, the Israeli regime and Saudi Arabia pressured Trump into doing it.”

“After this incident, pressure will increase on the US. We predict that the Americans will leave the region,” he added.

Lieutenant General Soleimani, the hero of anti-terrorism fight in the Middle East, was martyred in a targeted assassination attack by the US aircraft at Baghdad International Airport early Friday morning. The airstrike also martyred Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, deputy commander of Iraq's Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF), or Hashad al-Shabi. The PMF media arm reported that the two were martyred in an American airstrike that targeted their vehicle on the road to the airport.

"General Qassem Soleimani has been martyred by the US helicopters after lifetime efforts," the IRGC said in a statement early Friday morning.

A PMF official said 10 people were martyred by missiles fired by the US helicopters at Baghdad International Airport.

He said the dead included the PMF airport protocol officer, Mohammed Reda.

The central HQ of IRGC’s Qods Force issued a statement on Friday, recounting that during the terrorist attack of Americans, 10 people were martyred, out of them 5 were Iranian, including Lieutenant General Soleimani, and 5 of them were Iraqi, including Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis.

The Pentagon confirmed the attack in a statement.

The attack came amid tensions that started by the US attack on PMF units that killed 28 Iraqi popular forces. A day later, Iraqi people attacked the US embassy in Baghdad. On Wednesday President Donald Trump ordered about 750 US soldiers deployed to the Middle East.

US officials earlier suggested they were to engage in further retaliatory attacks in Iraq.

The developments also represent a major downturn in Iraq-US relations that could further undermine US influence in the region and American troops in Iraq and weaken Washington’s hand in its pressure campaign against Iran.

US President Donald Trump was vacationing on his estate in Palm Beach, Florida, but sent out a tweet of an American flag.

The attack represents a dramatic escalation by the US toward Iran after months of tensions. The tensions take root in Trump’s decision in May 2018 to withdraw the US from Iran’s nuclear deal with world powers, struck under his predecessor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Arabizer said:


> Actually we did, but the US came and made sure it all stopped through military force. Iraq was at the forefront of scientific research and engineering in the Arab world during the 70s before the wars started, they took it out.
> 
> You have an inferiority complex, spending a lot of your time attacking Arabs. As I said, it's in your head.



No I have not been attacking Arabs here or anywhere else.i have no need to do that. And i shouldn't be labelled as one for saying that certain Arab oil rich kingdoms(not all the Arabs are rich) that bit you have missed okay it’s no problem. My original post stands oil wealth went into just bricks and mortar pumping up cities like London etc. Instead it should have gone into high tech engineering and technical research where it would have helped gain real power and influences. No matter now 

And yes I see you have visited us in our North Pakistan areas and seen our people’s inferiority to you guys. I Hope you had a nice time there with us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

kingQamaR said:


> And yes I see you have visited us in our North Pakistan areas and seen our people’s inferiority to you guys. I Hope you had a nice time there with us


Ttp are pakistani


----------



## Valar.

dBSPL said:


> And strangely enough, no one even asks the Iraqis.



You know, your comment just made me realize that this entire thread is about something which happened in Iraq and there are only 2 Iraqi posters here and yet they are kinda sidelined and all of us are discussing it in our own ways. How much these poor Iraqis have fallen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Iran Informs China: US Responsible for Consequences






TEHRAN (FNA)- Iranian Ambassador to Beijing Mohammad Keshavarzzadeh informed Chinese officials that Tehran holds Washington responsible for all the repercussions of the assassination of Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) Quds Force Commander Lieutenant General Qassem Soleimani.
Keshavarzzadeh said he held a meeting with Chinese officials in early hours of Saturday over the assassination of Lieutenant General Qassem Soleimani, adding that in the meeting, he informed the officials about the situation.

“I also informed Chinese officials that given the US adventurism in the region, and particularly its recent terrorist act, American officials are fully responsible for the consequences.”

“The US government must take responsibility for the escalation of tension and the measures that will be taken in the future,” he added.

*The Iranian ambassador said he also discussed with the Chinese side the decisions taken by Iran's Supreme National Security Council during an extraordinary session on Friday, where members vowed a harsh response "in due time and right place" for the terrorists behind Lt. Gen. Soleimani's assassination.*

Following the assassination of General Soleimani in a US airstrike in Baghdad on Friday, China voiced its opposition to the use of force in international relations and called for respect for sovereignty and territorial integrity of Iraq.

China also urged the US against taking measures that would escalate tensions in the region.

Lieutenant General Soleimani, the hero of anti-terrorism fight in the Middle East, was martyred in a targeted assassination attack by the US aircraft at Baghdad International Airport early Friday morning. The airstrike also martyred Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, deputy commander of Iraq's Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF), or Hashad al-Shabi. The PMF media arm reported that the two were martyred in an American airstrike that targeted their vehicle on the road to the airport.

"General Qassem Soleimani has been martyred by the US helicopters after lifetime efforts," the IRGC said in a statement early Friday morning.

A PMF official said 10 people were martyred by missiles fired by the US helicopters at Baghdad International Airport.

He said the dead included the PMF airport protocol officer, Mohammed Reda.

The central HQ of IRGC’s Qods Force issued a statement on Friday, recounting that during the terrorist attack of Americans, 10 people were martyred, out of them 5 were Iranian, including Lieutenant General Soleimani, and 5 of them were Iraqi, including Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis.

The Pentagon confirmed the attack in a statement.

The attack came amid tensions that started by the US attack on PMF units that killed 28 Iraqi popular forces. A day later, Iraqi people attacked the US embassy in Baghdad. On Wednesday President Donald Trump ordered about 750 US soldiers deployed to the Middle East.

US officials earlier suggested they were to engage in further retaliatory attacks in Iraq.

The developments also represent a major downturn in Iraq-US relations that could further undermine US influence in the region and American troops in Iraq and weaken Washington’s hand in its pressure campaign against Iran.

US President Donald Trump was vacationing on his estate in Palm Beach, Florida, but sent out a tweet of an American flag.

The attack represents a dramatic escalation by the US toward Iran after months of tensions. The tensions take root in Trump’s decision in May 2018 to withdraw the US from Iran’s nuclear deal with world powers, struck under his predecessor.

Looks like the response will be much bigger than we think

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

GHALIB said:


> why he was in iraq .



Showing off his invincibility


----------



## El Sidd

dBSPL said:


> Both Iran and the United States had an intense domestic political issues that left governments in a difficult position. After these events, the mainstream media of both countries focused only on this.
> 
> The strangest thing is that someone says that the United States and Iran are fighting. But this war is neither on Iran nor on US soil. It is taking place on Iraqi territory. And strangely enough, no one even asks the Iraqis.
> 
> I know this story.





Valar. said:


> You know, your comment just made me realize that this entire thread is about something which happened in Iraq and there are only 2 Iraqi posters here and yet they are kinda sidelined and all of us are discussing it in our own ways. How much these poor Iraqis have fallen



People laughed at me when i said Iraq's sovereignty must be respected as a sacred trust among different Nation States.

I was bullied when i said US and Iran work in tandem in the region. For all the trash talk by both parties, Mr. Soleimani was killed near to American controlled airbase.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dBSPL

Valar. said:


> You know, your comment just made me realize that this entire thread is about something which happened in Iraq and there are only 2 Iraqi posters here and yet they are kinda sidelined and all of us are discussing it in our own ways. How much these poor Iraqis have fallen


latest news on media: In a telephone conversation with Erdogan, Iranian President Rouhani called on Erdogan to “jointly oppose the arrogant steps of the US.

Things are becoming increasingly tragicomic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kingQamaR

Arabizer said:


> Ttp are pakistani



Most of them now safely water and graze under Afghanistan Watched by Americans turn a blind eye to them 

Ranks are helped replenished by afghans and Uzbeks to do cross border skirmishes. There Sponsors are Americans, Afghanistan, India and Iran which Pakistanis like not to speak about to much which is probably the worst culprit in my list

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

https://www.cnn.com/middleeast/live-news/us-iran-soleimani-tensions-live-intl/index.html

Seems Iran is taking action?

WWIII anyone we most likely headed that way in few years. US doing their drone strike violated all international norms and honestly going to go down from here — no point in one restraining oneself. Iran needs to go nuclear cause pieces of fucking paper aren’t going to guarantee their security.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213519919729512454

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ansu fati



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213524083490643970


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213520416679038977
Sooner or later Iraqi army will have to pick a side, or it'll suffer casualties in between. The sad part is, choosing any side is a bad choice. Siding with Americans means having to fight your own people, even though their leaders are trash. Siding with the PMU means Iran's influence in Iraq increases and clashes with the US which is a big issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

Arabizer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213520416679038977
> Sooner or later Iraqi army will have to pick a side, or it'll suffer casualties in between


I think even if they stay neutral which is impossible they would suffer casualties if they choose one over the other they will be suffering again casualties
Dammed if they do pick a side dammed if they don’t
I fell sorry for unarmed iraqi civilians
ISF at least will have weapons to defend itself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ansu fati said:


> I think even if they stay neutral which is impossible they would suffer casualties if they choose one over the other they will be suffering again casualties
> Dammed if they do pick a side dammed if they don’t
> I fell sorry for unarmed iraqi civilians
> ISF at least will have weapons to defend itself



I don't see Iraqi army siding with PMU or anyone against the US, it's too troubling and would ensure destruction of the country. Not to mention ISIS would use the opportunity and resurge big time. Trump does not care much and doesn't know his boundaries it seems.

Army has been less vocal in their statements against the recent American strikes compared to the statements of the Iraqi gov, army has not condemned the strike they have instead released a statement honoring the martyrs.

If in a scenario the army sides with PMU and all of them go against the US, I don't see Iraq standing much of a chance militarily and I don't think Iran will aid the country in any big way. Maybe they can be removed politically, other then that US has free reign in Iraq. This is not the situation of the past with American troops all over Iraqi streets making them easy targets, they are only in airbases which are very hard to reach and get into.


----------



## Ansu fati

Arabizer said:


> I don't see Iraqi army siding with PMU or anyone against the US, it's too troubling and would ensure destruction of the country. Not to mention ISIS would use the opportunity and resurge big time. Trump does not care much and doesn't know his boundaries it seems.


When PMU attacked balad airbase(this happened recently before this assassination) instead of casualties for american troops iraqi troops who are providing security were injured it is better for iraq this to be regional war because at least everyone will suffer if there is proxy war then only iraq will pay the price

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213521882454142976
Asaib ahl al haq also tells Iraqi army to keep distance from American troops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Welcome to new Avengers episode! (in middle east)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213519082324135937

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Arabizer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213520416679038977
> Sooner or later Iraqi army will have to pick a side, or it'll suffer casualties in between. The sad part is, choosing any side is a bad choice. Siding with Americans means having to fight your own people, even though their leaders are trash. Siding with the PMU means Iran's influence in Iraq increases and clashes with the US which is a big issue.


Lets say there will be influence from 1 party. Do you prefer US influence or Iranian influence and to lesser extend Russian-Chinese influence. Look what they are doing, they're bombing Iraqis, rejecting Iraqi parliament, backing zionist thugs such as the barzani gang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

kingQamaR said:


> as much as I try to condemn Americans actions. I’m still troubled with this Iranian generals purpose in Iraq spending time with rogue Iraqi militia against Iraqi citizens protesters! it can not never be okay for a foreign state to have it’s own regime vowing for power against Iraqi state?


2 wrongs dont make a right. Many People ignore and legitimize illegal actions taken by US govt and hold US to different standard than other govts. those days are over.


----------



## raptor22

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Showing off his invincibility


There are occupiers whom to visit what they've occupied need to come in at night under heavy protection disrespecting officials of that country by not visiting them../
They are others come in by invitation of the Gov in a official visit without protection through international air port and occupier would kill them ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Rasengan said:


> I don't know why the quote included your name. I was referring to @925boy. By the way, I am not a Salafists or a Shia so calm down with your sectarian bullshit.


regarding what you're saying, just remember that most of you Pakistanis only tell half truths when it comes to Soleimani. You complain about iran but you will leave out all the anti-iran actions your country took(just like you start getting amnesia when we discuss what Pakistani govt has done against India too)...the reasons dont matter. You took Gulf $$ in exchange for Iran being vulnerable to attacks from them. But this is a Pakistani forum so 100% truth isnt possible. At the end of the day, Iran has no natural irrational reason to hate Pakistan. Pakistan needs to try to be more independent , thats the main problem. China, GCC are all coming for Pakistan slice by slice. You've always taken America's side over Iran also, so what do you expect? 

"People with victim complex have no sense of responsibility"- its never their fault or responsibility, its always someone elses. Iran will suck more of your population to its side because of unique and power ideologies, thats why Some Sunnis like Saudis are mad at Iran also. Iran has a method they cant block, but Iran can block them. NO wonder they're all mad.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Lets say there will be influence from 1 party. Do you prefer US influence or Iranian influence and to lesser extend Russian-Chinese influence. Look what they are doing, they're bombing Iraqis, rejecting Iraqi parliament, backing zionist thugs such as the barzani gang.



None, the country needs to take what it can and rebuild itself.

The politicians which are on Iran's side are being very friendly to the KRG lately, Abdul Mahdi gave them a good oil deal and has almost allowed them to return to Kirkuk. They're not exactly good in their policies towards the KRG, the right policy towards the KRG is far more hostile near the levels of Saddam. Abdul Mahdi has been friendly to the KRG to win support of the KRG and he has won their support, this is what I call betrayal of national interests for votes, he deserves to be executed for that.

https://aawsat.com/english/home/art...n-region-president-renews-support-abdul-mahdi

*Kurdistan Region President Renews Support For Abdul Mahdi *



--

Even Maliki and Abadi were hated by the KRG, this fat man is worse than Maliki. Maliki at least was hated by the KRG and that's the first level of approval a politician in Iraq has to pass through. The more hated by the KRG the better, the level of hatred between Baghdad and the KRG should increase having Kurds attack random Arabs in the KRG.


----------



## 925boy

Retired Troll said:


> I was bullied when i said US and Iran work in tandem in the region. For all the trash talk by both parties, Mr. Soleimani was killed near to American controlled airbase.


IF SOLEIMANI(as an Iranian general) is working in tandem with US then why did US kill him? i'm waiting. thanks.



dBSPL said:


> latest news on media: In a telephone conversation with Erdogan, Iranian President Rouhani called on Erdogan to “jointly oppose the arrogant steps of the US.
> 
> Things are becoming increasingly tragicomic.


Turkey wont support US or NATO ops against Iran. Not surprising....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

925boy said:


> IF SOLEIMANI(as an Iranian general) is working in tandem with US then why did US kill him? i'm waiting. thanks.



If JFK can have a best before date then why not others?

Why are you so Kenneddyist?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Arabizer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213520416679038977
> Sooner or later Iraqi army will have to pick a side, or it'll suffer casualties in between. The sad part is, choosing any side is a bad choice. Siding with Americans means having to fight your own people, even though their leaders are trash. Siding with the PMU means Iran's influence in Iraq increases and clashes with the US which is a big issue.


US's recent action already chose for Iraqi army...


----------



## OldTwilight

925boy said:


> IF SOLEIMANI(as an Iranian general) is working in tandem with US then why did US kill him? i'm waiting. thanks.
> 
> 
> Turkey wont support US or NATO ops against Iran. Not surprising....



Turkey is next , especially by their hard stand in eastern Mediterranean , the west will target them before they become bigger threat ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

raptor22 said:


> There are occupiers whom to visit what they've occupied need to come in at night under heavy protection disrespecting officials of that country by not visiting them../
> They are others come in by invitation of the Gov in a official visit without protection through international air port and occupier would kill them ...



Let me get this straight..your *TOP* general landed at like 1am on supposedly an official visit..without being greeted by anybody..and then takes a back road out of the place...gets picked off by a missile...many people drive by taking video of the burning wrecks without knowing who he is and thus making ZERO attempts to help.. the police and fire department take their time getting there because they have no idea this is somebody important...only later do the dots get connected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Let me get this straight..your general landed at like 1am on supposedly an official visit..without being greeted by anybody..and then takes a back road out of the place...gets picked off by a missile...many people drive by taking video without knowing who he is.. the police and fire department take their time getting there because they have no idea this is somebody important...only later do the dots get connected.


1.All Iraqi officials have condemn your action from PM to Mps to all public or religious figures .. already three days of national mourning has been declared by Iraqi officials ...
2. All Iraqis officials, politician ,people and religious figures have participated and joined to ceremonies have been held for martyrs of this terrorists attack ...
3.Iraqi parliament is about to hold a meeting to discuss your troops out of their country.

You attacked and killed a high ranking military personal visiting on official invitation (no Iraqi official so far contradict it you have bring it on nor their actions indicates it ) on a coward mission against international law base on stupid and baseless claims .... no matter how much you try nothing could whitewash this heinous crime of potus ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

US has mediated 16 different countries begging Iran not to retaliate!

آمریکایی‌ها ۱۶ کشور را واسطه قرار دادند تا ایران اقدامی انجام ندهد | خبرگزاری فارس

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## raptor22

mohsen said:


> US has mediated 16 different countries begging Iran not to retaliate!
> 
> آمریکایی‌ها ۱۶ کشور را واسطه قرار دادند تا ایران اقدامی انجام ندهد | خبرگزاری فارس


wouldn't work ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tigers

raptor22 said:


> You attacked and killed a high ranking military personal visiting on official invitation (no Iraqi official so far contradict it you have bring it on nor their actions indicates it ) on a coward mission against international law base on stupid and baseless claims .... no matter how much you try nothing could whitewash this heinous crime of potus ....



Iran is right to call it an act of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Tigers said:


> Iran is right to call it an act of war.


already did

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

925boy said:


> regarding what you're saying, just remember that most of you Pakistanis only tell half truths when it comes to Soleimani. You complain about iran but you will leave out all the anti-iran actions your country took(just like you start getting amnesia when we discuss what Pakistani govt has done against India too)...the reasons dont matter. You took Gulf $$ in exchange for Iran being vulnerable to attacks from them. But this is a Pakistani forum so 100% truth isnt possible. At the end of the day, Iran has no natural irrational reason to hate Pakistan. Pakistan needs to try to be more independent , thats the main problem. China, GCC are all coming for Pakistan slice by slice. You've always taken America's side over Iran also, so what do you expect?
> 
> "People with victim complex have no sense of responsibility"- its never their fault or responsibility, its always someone elses. Iran will suck more of your population to its side because of unique and power ideologies, thats why Some Sunnis like Saudis are mad at Iran also. Iran has a method they cant block, but Iran can block them. NO wonder they're all mad.



The old dog is dead and good riddance in my opinion My dear boy don't lose your temper take a long deep breath and accept the reality. I can feel your anger and although I find it rather amusing I shall take pity on you. 

What scientific survey did you take to come to the conclusion Pakistani's speak half-truths when it comes to Soleimani? The old dog was arming militants in Balouchistan. India's spy chief in the region was hopping inside both borders and he was obviously working with Soleimani. Furthermore, the sectarian problem that exists in Pakistan stems from the interference of both Saudi Arabia and Iran. If you are denying this then you are living in cloud cooku land. Let's not forget he was threatening to attack Pakistan multiple times. I hope he rots in hell because I had a nice big old smile hearing his death on the news. I want Pakistan to fence and mine the border. 


What does India have to do with this conversation? What half-truths have we spoken about India? If the truth isn't possible in this Forum then why are you wasting your time? You don't see Pakistani's flocking to Iranian Forum's. But I guess you need the attention, my dear boy We took Gulf money for our economy and you can't talk shit when most of your hidden trade goes through the UAE and much of your business community resides there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tigers

raptor22 said:


> already did



Heard it in the news but the news here didn't explain why Iran saw it as an act of war. This is a stupid move from Trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

raptor22 said:


> 1.All Iraqi officials have condemn your action from PM to Mps to all public or religious figures .. already three days of national mourning has been declared by Iraqi officials ...
> 2. All Iraqis officials, politician ,people and religious figures have participated and joined to ceremonies have been held for martyrs of this terrorists attack ...
> 3.Iraqi parliament is about to hold a meeting to discuss your troops out of their country.
> 
> You attacked and killed a high ranking military personal visiting on official invitation (no Iraqi official so far contradict it you have bring it on nor their actions indicates it ) on a coward mission against international law base on stupid and baseless claims .... no matter how much you try nothing could whitewash this heinous crime of potus ....



I guess Iran is used to being treated like 3rd class people. If ANY other foreigner was on an official visit to Iraq and got into a car incident I’m sure there would be a swarm of police on the scene pronto. 

In fact I bet even a dumb celebrity would be treated better than your general. I bet if Justin Beiber’s car smashed into a wall there would be ten people trying to pull his stupid butt out of the burning car.


----------



## raptor22

Changing the flag has got meaning, flag of Shrine of Imam Hussain is always red and only in Muharam would be changed into the black as respect of these days .. red flags means the war is on till revenge would be taken ..




No we have Jamkaran mosque changing flags: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213550362151526401


Tigers said:


> Heard it in the news but the news here didn't explain why Iran saw it as an act of war. This is a stupid move from Trump.


potos is american president ....



Hamartia Antidote said:


> I guess Iran is used to being treated like 3rd class people. If ANY other foreigner was on an official visit to Iraq and got into a car incident I’m sure there would be a swarm of police on the scene pronto.
> 
> In fact I bet even a dumb celebrity would be treated better than your general. I bet if Justin Beiber’s car smashed into a wall there would be ten people trying to pull his stupid butt out of the burning car.



you are so cute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

raptor22 said:


> Changing the flag has got meaning, flag of Shrine of Imam Hussain is always red and only in Muharam would be changed into the black as respect of these days .. red flags means the war is on till revenge would be taken ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we have Jamkaran mosque changing flags:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213550362151526401
> 
> potos is american president ....
> 
> 
> 
> you are so cute.


What will you do... that Iran isn't already doing/done?


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213498132719427586

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213488469839941633

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

as a muslim I am with Iran 100% 

May Allah give you victory 

you are on your own others have abandoned you 

but muslims dont win by numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 925boy

OldTwilight said:


> Turkey is next , especially by their hard stand in eastern Mediterranean , the west will target them before they become bigger threat ....


umm....i generally but cautiously agree with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Najaf:






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213557804088414213

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213492641750540289

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Why the **** YouTube recommended me this video???


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213567861618286592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213565162206183430

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213454295636611074

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213506363453837312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

mohsen said:


> US has mediated 16 different countries begging Iran not to retaliate!
> 
> آمریکایی‌ها ۱۶ کشور را واسطه قرار دادند تا ایران اقدامی انجام ندهد | خبرگزاری فارس


I say this: TOO LITTLE TOO LATE


----------



## Saddam Hussein

raptor22 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213506363453837312



This is just internal American politics, using an external event to have a reason for protest. They don't give a shit about the middle east. As you can see the billboard about 'patriarchy', leftists vs right wingers stuff, these leftists hate Islam big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Rasengan said:


> The old dog is dead and good riddance in my opinion


You can insult him because you dont like him, but i dont see what difference your hatred for him makes?? Nothing changes. Reality will be here and show us all the truth. You hate him, maybe someone else loves him. what difference??



> My dear boy don't lose your temper take a long deep breath and accept the reality.


Ha ha...you call Soleimani a dog above, and tell me i need attention below, so i feel you are angry because you are insulting people and attacking me, so trust me, you're the one whose angry, you're just projecting it onto me.



> I can feel your anger and although I find it rather amusing I shall take pity on you.


How so?? There's nothing for me to be angry about at the end of the day. Soleimani alive, Soleimani dead, my life doesn't change 1 bit....Soleimani wanted and expected this, so once again, its not really a surprise. It was only a matter of when not if. You're an irrational hater because you know Iran's power in the Middle east is on the rise and you cant do anything about it in the long term. Your country is No match for Iran when it comes to strategy and domestic capabilities. Thats facts. Even the US knows Iran IS a problem. A shackled Iran can still bog down the world's sole super power and you just hate it that because you're like watching the cinema instead of being in the movie.



> What scientific survey did you take to come to the conclusion Pakistani's speak half-truths when it comes to Soleimani? The old dog was arming militants in Balouchistan.


You ignore that Pakistan allowed Iran;s enemies use Pakistani territory to hurt and attack Iran. IF Pakistan was THAT GOOD A FRIEND, Pakistani ISI would not have allowed it, but they did. take ownership. you're not a saint. 



> India's spy chief in the region was hopping inside both borders and he was obviously working with Soleimani.


Can you provide evidence of this? I believe IF Iran worked with India, its to counterbalance Pakistan working with GCC(and maybe US) against Iran on the border. Dont play victim now. Pakistan has to take ownership for the actions and incidents on its borders with all neighboring states. 


> Furthermore, the sectarian problem that exists in Pakistan stems from the interference of both Saudi Arabia and Iran. If you are denying this then you are living in cloud cooku land.


Yes, Saudis and Iranians have meddled in Pakistan....or did Pakistan allow them meddle in her affairs? You can kick them out, but you cant, and you dont want to take ownership for the calamity you're describing(if its true)..no one is denying this is true, no country is perfect, and neither is YOURS! you're like a hypocrite - you accuse iran of what Pakistan herself does! Pakistan has done the bidding of Sunni Muslim Saudis and UAEs against Shiite Iranians...thats sectarian, so who started it? bottom like is they[ve both done it..Iran has accepted the reality but you're here bichin like you've take only losses..you took payments for allowing Saudis fund Jundullah, then Iran smashed it...then Pakistan allowed a re branded ex Jundullah popped up AS JAISH UL ADL...Pakistan allowed Saudis and UAE govt fund Baluchi based groups that did hit and run attacks in Iranian IRGC and police. You guys keeps saying its just drug bandits, but how do drug bandits know how to pull off assassination operations with combat rifles?that is not the specialization of a drug and gang mafia people.No one is perfect...thats why Iran warned Pakistan. Iran had alot of respect for Pakistan and thats why Iran didn't do a military incursion into Pakistan...yes Iran flew a drone which was not good, but dont act like relations are still not stable. No relationship is perfect. 



> Let's not forget he was threatening to attack Pakistan multiple times.


Because Pakistan allowed GCC fund, arm and mobilize terrorists in Pakistan near the Iran border that did attacks in Iran. Own up for your allowance of this to happen. 




> I hope he rots in hell because I had a nice big old smile hearing his death on the news.


..ok Mr Perfect.


> I want Pakistan to fence and mine the border.


You dont mine the border because mining it locks in the terrorists your govt allows to operate there against Iran...when they are needed that is.




> What does India have to do with this conversation?


Thats your main and desired rival. 



> What half-truths have we spoken about India?


Own up for all the attacks ISI has orchestrated against India. SHall i list them? i will go to wiki or search Google...dont claim saint now...You complain about Yadav but what about Ajmal Kassab?



> If the truth isn't possible in this Forum then why are you wasting your time?


Can you mind your business? we dont have to have the same reasons and motivations for being here. Are you the military dictator of PDF? 
Also, i'm not wasting my time here because there are good people to exchange opinions with and PDF is still a good place for me to learn. 


> You don't see Pakistani's flocking to Iranian Forum's.


And what does this have to do with what we are discussing? 
I'm neither Pakistani or Iranian so i dont care where either side flocks to. 


> But I guess you need the attention, my dear boy


I dont need any attention to be 100% honest with you...at least not this kind of attention you're giving me. You're giving me toxic projections from your mind and you're projecting it onto me, thats why i cant understand why you're saying what you're saying..so you probalby need the attention not me. thanks.


> We took Gulf money for our economy and you can't talk shit when most of your hidden trade goes through the UAE and much of your business community resides there.


is this why Pakistan is still economically less productive and wealthier than Sanctioned Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

mohsen said:


> US has mediated 16 different countries begging Iran not to retaliate!
> 
> آمریکایی‌ها ۱۶ کشور را واسطه قرار دادند تا ایران اقدامی انجام ندهد | خبرگزاری فارس


Farce news LOL.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Why the **** YouTube recommended me this video???


Must be your name... Ali...



Arabizer said:


> This is just internal American politics, using an external event to have a reason for protest. They don't give a shit about the middle east. As you can see the billboard about 'patriarchy', leftists vs right wingers stuff, these leftists hate Islam big time.


And yet ppl still think they are "Pro-Islam"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

HannibalBarca said:


> What will you do... that Iran isn't already doing/done?


why not wait and see? The show will happen soon. Or are you trolling and hating because you are about to be proven wrong? To be 100% honest with you, i believe this incident is a watershed moment for the Iranian govt and military, and Trump has basically asked Iran to show its military power. Also, this situation is very very different than any situation US and Iran have been involved in in recent times. Iran's military power will be shown, because Iran has now gotten the memo that the ante has been "upped" military in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

925boy said:


> why not wait and see? The show will happen soon. Or are you trolling and hating because you are about to be proven wrong? To be 100% honest with you, i believe this incident is a watershed moment for the Iranian govt and military, and Trump has basically asked Iran to show its military power. Also, this situation is very very different than any situation US and Iran have been involved in in recent times. Iran's military power will be shown, because Iran has now gotten the memo that the ante has been "upped" military in the region.


I'm not asking much... just an example that Iran hasn't done yet...
And if you tell me sending a Ballistic missile to an US airbase... Then I think we should end it here...


----------



## raptor22

Esfehan:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213447129777278977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213414048789942272


Arabizer said:


> This is just internal American politics, using an external event to have a reason for protest. They don't give a shit about the middle east. As you can see the billboard about 'patriarchy', leftists vs right wingers stuff, these leftists hate Islam big time.


I know ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

HannibalBarca said:


> I'm not asking much... just an example that Iran hasn't done yet...
> And if you tell me sending a Ballistic missile to an US airbase... Then I think we should end it here...


Maybe Iran wont have a special form of attack, but will have a special form of result?(US exiting Iraq for ex). Lets stop thinking within the box..there are many possibilities and actions dont matter, outcomes do. Right now Iran is competing with US for domination of the Middle east. If you dunno that already then you've not done your homework. US would never care about Iran if Iran was not a real and potent threat to US interests and influence in the Middle East. Simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

HannibalBarca said:


> And yet ppl still think they are "Pro-Islam"...



These leftists in the west are the first to corrupt Muslims once they arrive in America. The conservative bombs the middle east, the leftists will delete Islam from our people. I prefer the first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheMightyBender

mohsen said:


> US has mediated 16 different countries begging Iran not to retaliate!
> 
> آمریکایی‌ها ۱۶ کشور را واسطه قرار دادند تا ایران اقدامی انجام ندهد | خبرگزاری فارس


Does anyone actually believe this??? Has any non-iranian news org published anything close to this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

India:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213434796132753408Baghdad:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213361535315169280


----------



## HannibalBarca

Arabizer said:


> These leftists in the west are the first to corrupt Muslims once they arrive in America. The conservative bombs the middle east, the leftists will delete Islam from our people. I prefer the first.


Leftist have no moral anchor... They go with the Wind...
So, in a way they are sometimes useful... But most of the time a problem...

I prefer someone who stick to his values/views even though he isn't with me... at least I know how I can approach him and that's it... But with those no moral Leftist... it's an endless circle with no end... Stubborn to the core.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Arabizer said:


> Ttp are pakistani



They are Afghans, but mostly they have been mostly wiped out by Pakistani military and Afghan resistance.

Who are you ok with talking about ME issues, besides yourself?

Arab and Iranian are not some holy people who are beyond criticism. Far from it, both of you created the current situation where you both are humiliated and US/Israel is taking advantage of the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

Arabizer said:


> Ttp are pakistani



WTF you going on about? They are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

raptor22 said:


> India:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213434796132753408



I am very insulted by your post, this is Kashmir, not India.

Iranians have some shame. How far will you defend Hindu fascists?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ansu fati

925boy said:


> umm....i generally but cautiously agree with this.


Turks know this since the establishment of fake entity(KRG) on iraqi soil that’s why Turkey aggressively invested in defense sector in the last 20-30 years in 1991 turkey was 90% military dependent on US and faced multiple crises(1991-2000) but couldn’t intervene in effective manner now situation is very different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

This has never happened before. Transferring the scared bodies of the martyrs to different cities and performing the funeral rituals multiple times with this massive crowd of mourners is matchless 





The shrine of Imam Ali (as) in Najaf has been packed with large numbers waiting to partake in the funeral of Iraqi PMU leader Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis and Iranian military leader Qasim Soleimani.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

TheMightyBender said:


> Does anyone actually believe this??? Has any non-iranian news org published anything close to this?


it's for local consumption.



raptor22 said:


> Transferring the *scared* bodies of the martyrs



That's true when it comes to them...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.

maximuswarrior said:


> WTF you going on about? They are not.



Political Correctness(PC) in Pakistan/Pakistani media is way too strong. We have different ethnicities and a lot of refugees/illegals. Some of them interconnected(locals/refugees/illegals/outsiders who acquired citizenship by whatever means). So, we never mention anyone's background. People usually know. Outsiders, they think all are Pakistanis. Hence the foreigners' comments like whatever terrorism happened in Pakistan were done by Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Arabizer said:


> These leftists in the west are the first to corrupt Muslims once they arrive in America. The conservative bombs the middle east, the leftists will delete Islam from our people. I prefer the first.



It is the good cop vs bad cop policy.

If you don't want to be corrupted by their "democracy", then they will send you with missiles and bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

kingQamaR said:


> Most of them now safely water and graze under Afghanistan Watched by Americans turn a blind eye to them
> 
> Ranks are helped replenished by afghans and Uzbeks to do cross border skirmishes. There Sponsors are Americans, Afghanistan, India and Iran which Pakistanis like not to speak about to much which is probably the worst culprit in my list



We know exactly which side is responsible for turning Pakistan into a proxy battlefield. Iraq is no different right now which is also caught in a proxy battleground.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I am very insulted by your post, this is Kashmir, not India.
> 
> Iranians have some shame. How far will you defend Hindu fascists?



Iranians want to sell their oil to India. Just like France wants to sell Rafale to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> It is the good cop vs bad cop policy.
> 
> If you don't want to be corrupted by their "democracy", then they will send you with missiles and bombs.


They do not care about Democracy...a s long as the market is open for them... But when it's closed...that's where "Freedom" kicks in...


----------



## maximuswarrior

Valar. said:


> Political Correctness(PC) in Pakistan/Pakistani media is way too strong. We have different ethnicities and a lot of refugees/illegals. Some of them interconnected(locals/refugees/illegals/outsiders who acquired citizenship by whatever means). So, we never mention anyone's background. People usually know. Outsiders, they think all are Pakistanis. Hence the foreigners' comments like whatever terrorism happened in Pakistan were done by Pakistanis.



100% correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213476273059762177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213407796269604864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

aziqbal said:


> as a muslim I am with Iran 100%
> 
> May Allah give you victory
> 
> you are on your own others have abandoned you
> 
> but muslims dont win by numbers


Iranian regime and Solemaini himself are directly responsible for biggest genocide and ethnic cleansing if Muslims in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

HannibalBarca said:


> They do not care about Democracy...a s long as the market is open for them... But when it's closed...that's where "Freedom" kicks in...



Both dem and gop want to enslave the world, same goal but different method.

They will leave with two choices, either to be killed softly by the dem or to be killed brutally by the gop.

BTW, countries like China/Russia/Iran must be destroyed because their central banks are not being controlled by the same entity that controls the western central banks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

maximuswarrior said:


> Iranians want to sell their oil to India. Just like France wants to sell Rafale to India.



Then they need to stop pretending to be saviors of Islam and stop trying to convince us. We know they are another selfish, backstabbing country in the ME like Gulfies. They took full advantage of Muslim weakness to further their sectarian and ethnic supremacist ideas.

I only trust Turks in this region, they are true Muslims and never backstab their friends and allies. They took in refugees from Muslim countries, just like Pakistan did. Iran/KSA/UAE and others simply refused.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213532094598504448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213575694883663873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213564961085149185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213432356054425601


----------



## dani92

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Then they need to stop pretending to be saviors of Islam and stop trying to convince us. We know they are another selfish, backstabbing country in the ME like Gulfies. They took full advantage of Muslim weakness to further their sectarian and ethnic supremacist ideas.
> 
> I only trust Turks in this region, they are true Muslims and never backstab their friends and allies. They took in refugees from Muslim countries, just like Pakistan did. Iran/KSA/UAE and others simply refused.


Yeah the worshipers of Ataturk who host crusaders and friends with zionists are the true muslims
@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Arabizer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Then they need to stop pretending to be saviors of Islam and stop trying to convince us. We know they are another selfish, backstabbing country in the ME like Gulfies. They took full advantage of Muslim weakness to further their sectarian and ethnic supremacist ideas.
> 
> I only trust Turks in this region, they are true Muslims and never backstab their friends and allies. They took in refugees from Muslim countries, just like Pakistan did. All others simply refused.



At the end of the day it all comes down to a power struggle. Every side, no matter how noble their intentions, is in it due to a power struggle. What we are seeing right now in Iraq is no different. All sides are trying to impose their authority. Every side has their own narrative, reasoning and convictions. It is not as black and white as we like to think. It has always been like this throughout human history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

dani92 said:


> Yeah the worshipers of Ataturk who host crusaders and friends with zionists are the true muslims
> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Arabizer


Dude you are a real moron you know that? 
Go shake hands with the cardboard of your dead king, at least our leader is a true leader that wrote his name in history books with golden letters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Americans protesting Trump's unprovoked attack on Iraq.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213577312911986689
Meanwhile, this is another news that is circulating in social media:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213577683512246274
It is also reported in other channels as well. So unless the orange man denies it, then there must be some truth to these reports. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213583426927788032

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingQamaR

925boy said:


> 2 wrongs dont make a right. Many People ignore and legitimize illegal actions taken by US govt and hold US to different standard than other govts. those days are over.



there’s really isn’t a lot anyone can do or say if Americans breaks laws to further there own interests. 

and I’m not sure what your closing threats of warning is for. I was also shocked to hear he was visiting Iraq controlled by enemy Americans 

questions should be asked Who okayed for him to go there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92

xenon54 said:


> Dude you are a real moron you know that?
> Go shake hands with the cardboard of your dead king, at least our leader is a true leader that wrote his name in history books with golden letters.


I am not talking about ataturk personally but I responded to that Islamist moron who think the Turks who worship ataturk and host crusaders and friends with Zionists are true Muslims lol. As for my dead king he is older than the word turk it self


----------



## bsruzm

dani92 said:


> I am not talking about ataturk personally but I responded to that Islamist moron who think the Turks who worship ataturk and host crusaders and friends with Zionists are true Muslims lol. As for my dead king he is older than the word turk it self


Such jealousy...


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

dani92 said:


> Yeah the worshipers of Ataturk who host crusaders and friends with zionists are the true muslims
> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates @Arabizer



Those "crusaders" have bases throughout the Middle East. Many Muslim countries also host Israeli embassies. However, the difference is in 2003 when Iraq was being invaded, Turkish parliament rejected their territories to be used for that invasion. *Unfortunately, other neighboring Arab and Muslim states, with the exception of Syria, allowed the invasion to be launched from their territories. * 

So while Turkey is in NATO, it has a choice to deny any policies that doesn't benefit them - especially the policies against their neighboring countries. Besides, they join this alliance in order to defend itself against Soviet Union. So Turkey is in NATO for its own advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Those "crusaders" have bases throughout the Middle East. Many Muslim countries also host Israeli embassies. However, the difference is in 2003 when Iraq was being invaded, Turkish parliament rejected their territories to be used for that invasion. *Unfortunately, other neighboring Arab and Muslim states, with the exception of Syria, allowed the invasion to be launched from their territories. *
> 
> So while Turkey is in NATO, it has a choice to deny any policies that doesn't benefit them - especially the policies against their neighboring countries. Besides, they join this alliance in order to defend itself against Soviet Union. So Turkey is in NATO for its own advantage.


As people, we still feel sorry for his people and feel for them. It still pains me a lot when I remember letters which were written by raped Iraqi women. All they care is racism, DNA, etc. Waste of time, may Allah lets them have some hidayah lol When I was a student, I met an Iraqi family, they were poor, looking for a new start in Turkey. I and my friend brought them some supplies enough for a week, that was the best we could. I am sure he would spit on Turk's once they face a similar situation. We have no place to go... We have to be strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

maximuswarrior said:


> At the end of the day it all comes down to a power struggle. Every side, no matter how noble their intentions, is in it due to a power struggle. What we are seeing right now in Iraq is no different. All sides are trying to impose their authority. Every side has their own narrative, reasoning and convictions. It is not as black and white as we like to think. It has always been like this throughout human history.



And still Sunni Arabs of Iraq were massacred, brutalized, and their women dishonored by Americans, Iranians, and this Iraqi usurper government.

They are the biggest losers in this game being played, only because they had the audacity to bring a strong leader like Saddam who modernized Iraq and made it into a regional power.

Both Iran and KSA gang played their part to destroy Iraq and hurt Iraqis. Who today will speak about the millions killed in Iraq for no reason?

By the way, I am no fan of Saddam, but he did good for Iraqis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

bsruzm said:


> As people, we still feel sorry for his people and feel for them. It still pains me a lot when I remember letters which were written by raped Iraqi women. All they care is racism, DNA, etc. Waste of time, may Allah lets them have some hidayah lol When I was a student, I met an Iraqi family, they were poor, looking for a new start in Turkey. I and my friend brought them some supplies enough for a week, that was the best we could. I am sure he would spit on Turk's once they face a similar situation. We have no place to go... We have to be strong.



Individuals opinions do not reflect that of the entire nation. Iraq has nationalists, Shia Islamists, ISIS fanatics and many more. So does every other country, people on this forum focus too much on nationalities given we've all got this flag behind our username.

The 2003-2011 occupation caused a lot of extremism amongst Iraqis fueling many to join groups such as ISIS, Ansar Al Sunnah etc. Some American troops raped Iraqi girls, tortured people in Abu Ghraib. Revenge was taken in many ways, some American troops were beheaded etc. This was a very dark period, but then again America has been waging a heavy campaign against Iraq since 1991, far heavier than against any country in the region. Having slightly recovered from that and the ISIS animals, we certainly shouldn't engage in this Iran-USA war.

Strangely some do not know, the average Iraqi today has it better than they had it in the 90's when bread itself was a scarce resource. People in some regions were eating bread delivered by the UN, the sanctions were crippling.



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> And still Sunni Arabs of Iraq were massacred, brutalized, and their women dishonored by Americans, Iranians, and this Iraqi usurper government.
> 
> They are the biggest losers in this game being played, only because they had the audacity to bring a strong leader like Saddam who modernized Iraq and made it into a regional power.
> 
> Both Iran and KSA gang played their part to destroy Iraq and hurt Iraqis. Who today will speak about the millions killed in Iraq for no reason?
> 
> By the way, I am no fan of Saddam, but he did good for Iraqis.



This has nothing to do with Sunni vs Shia, that was relevant in 2006-2008. No one in Iraq cares about that today, the people protesting in Baghdad are mostly Shia. People over there are done with the Sunni Shia stuff after the ISIS episode.



maximuswarrior said:


> WTF you going on about? They are not.



Aren't they locals of Waziristan, otherwise how would they be able to even operate over there for that long

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

camelguy said:


> Individuals opinions do not reflect that of the entire nation. Iraq has nationalists, Shia Islamists, ISIS fanatics and many more. So does every other country, people on this forum focus too much on nationalities given we've all got this flag behind our username.
> 
> The 2003-2011 occupation caused a lot of extremism amongst Iraqis fueling many to join groups such as ISIS, Ansar Al Sunnah etc. Some American troops raped Iraqi girls, tortured people in Abu Ghraib. Revenge was taken in many ways, some American troops were beheaded etc. This was a very dark period, but then again America has been waging a heavy campaign against Iraq since 1991, far heavier than against any country in the region. Having slightly recovered from that and the ISIS animals, we certainly shouldn't engage in this Iran-USA war.
> 
> Strangely some do not know, the average Iraqi today has it better than they had it in the 90's when bread itself was a scarce resource. People in some regions were eating bread delivered by the UN, the sanctions were crippling.
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with Sunni vs Shia, that was relevant in 2006-2008. No one in Iraq cares about that today, the people protesting in Baghdad are mostly Shia. People over there are done with the Sunni Shia stuff after the ISIS episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they locals of Waziristan, otherwise how would they be able to even operate over there for that long



Most are Afghans. You might have a few disgruntled individuals from our side. They used to cross the border or blend into the locals. That is how they used to operate on our side.

TTP largely reside in Afghanistan and not in Pakistan.

There is no doubt that Iraq was still better under Saddam compared to today.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

maximuswarrior said:


> Most are Afghans. You might have a few disgruntled individuals from our side. They used to cross the border or blend into the locals. That is how they used to operate on our side.
> 
> TTP largely reside in Afghanistan and not in Pakistan.



In the end it's an ideology that can affect any Muslim, not restricted to Afghans or Arabs.



> There is no doubt that Iraq was still better under Saddam compared to today.




This is Baghdad in 1992, after the first gulf war and sanctioned. It was still good, clean, not destroyed and well organized. But that went downhill with each year passing by till 2003, when it was completely crippled.






It would've been good under him if he had calmed down with his aggressive policies, but America happened. Either way that's all in the past and cannot be reversed, we need to regain control of the government either way. Whether all the PMU leaders die or live, these Hezbollahi groups need to be removed. The only excuse people give for their existence is ISIS, the previous Iraqi regime maintained far stricter security in the country without any militia's. State security institutions were very capable.


----------



## UniverseWatcher

*US-led coalition confirms rocket attacks near Iraqi bases housing US troops, says no servicemen hurt*







The US-led coalition has confirmed that rockets fell near two Iraqi army bases in Baghdad and Balad, used by the US troops, on Saturday. No US military casualties have resulted from the shelling, it said.




Howard Altman@haltman
https://twitter.com/haltman/status/1213597546876194817

Inbox via @CENTCOM 

IDF landed outside coalition facilities and potentially harmed Iraqi civilians 
More later @MilitaryTimes





2
6:06 PM - Jan 4, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

See Howard Altman's other Tweets



_"The night of Jan. 4, two rocket attacks occurred near Iraqi bases that host Coalition troops in Baghdad and Balad, a total of 13 attacks in the past two months,"_ a statement attributed to coalition spokesman Colonel Myles B. Caggins III, said Saturday.


https://www.rt.com/news/477490-coalition-base-balad-attack/






*Coalition confirms two attacks near Iraqi bases that host coalition forces. Added that No Coalition troops were harmed. Iraqi Security Forces are currently investigating the incidents*


----------



## mangekyo

UniverseWatcher said:


> *US-led coalition confirms rocket attacks near Iraqi bases housing US troops, says no servicemen hurt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US-led coalition has confirmed that rockets fell near two Iraqi army bases in Baghdad and Balad, used by the US troops, on Saturday. No US military casualties have resulted from the shelling, it said.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/477490-coalition-base-balad-attack/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coalition confirms two attacks near Iraqi bases that host coalition forces. Added that No Coalition troops were harmed. Iraqi Security Forces are currently investigating the incidents*



I dont know if these attacks were incompetence or genius


----------



## bsruzm

camelguy said:


> but then again America has been waging a heavy campaign against Iraq since 1991, far heavier than against any country in the region.


Iraq is the key country of region, that's why.


camelguy said:


> Revenge was taken in many ways,


It pains me that I couldn't do anything.


camelguy said:


> we certainly shouldn't engage in this Iran-USA war.


You shouldn't but will they care?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

bsruzm said:


> You shouldn't but will they care?



The PMU groups should act according to Iraqi interests, which will make the biggest difference. Iran is not going to attack any assets in Iraq directly as that would be direct war with the US.


----------



## bsruzm

camelguy said:


> The PMU groups should act according to Iraqi interests, which will make the biggest difference. Iran is not going to attack any assets in Iraq directly as that would be direct war with the US.


I see partition...


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213511435466219520
I wouldn't mind an airstrike on the retard calling for that, these kind of monkeys give legitimacy to ISIS. Say this cleric gets his way, we'll have youth martyring by hundreds if not thousands with little achievement, US will strike Iraq and the Kurds will advance in their cause. Great success.



bsruzm said:


> I see partition...



No partition will happen, all the different groups in Iraq may fight one another but they identify as Iraqis, they have no separatist goals. 2006-2008 was a far worse period in the country and no partition happened.

Except for the Kurds.. whom we want to leave but they won't leave us alone.


----------



## Ansu fati

Trump wants to attack 52 iran sites including iranian culture what a FUCKING MORON



camelguy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213511435466219520
> I wouldn't mind an airstrike on the retard calling for that, these kind of monkeys give legitimacy to ISIS. Say this cleric gets his way, we'll have youth martyring by hundreds if not thousands with little achievement, US will strike Iraq and the Kurds will advance in their cause. Great success.
> 
> 
> 
> No partition will happen, all the different groups in Iraq may fight one another but they identify as Iraqis, they have no separatist goals. 2006-2008 was a far worse period in the country and no partition happened.
> 
> Except for the Kurds.. whom we want to leave but they won't leave us alone.


Turkey is holding northern iraq under control

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

camelguy said:


> No partition will happen, all the different groups in Iraq may fight one another but they identify as Iraqis, they have no separatist goals. 2006-2008 was a far worse period in the country and no partition happened.
> 
> Except for the Kurds.. whom we want to leave but they won't leave us alone.


I hope so.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ansu fati said:


> Turkey is holding northern iraq under control



Don't underestimate Kurdish American ball licking abilities, these animals are dangerous and it's a big reason why Iraq cannot afford severing ties with the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

camelguy said:


> The PMU groups should act according to Iraqi interests, which will make the biggest difference. Iran is not going to attack any assets in Iraq directly as that would be direct war with the US.


big part of PMU is ideological, they are not pussies like barzani or part of iraqi army who want to be trained by "white western US soldiers" or who want to keep them in Iraq. Shedding Iraqi blood and neglecting Iraqi parliament means revenge. 
By the way, the 50 dancing anti-sulaimani emo-boys, their mini-theatre was dwarfed by the funerals held for war heroes Sulaimani and Muhandis.



camelguy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213511435466219520
> I wouldn't mind an airstrike on the retard calling for that, these kind of monkeys give legitimacy to ISIS. Say this cleric gets his way, we'll have youth martyring by hundreds if not thousands with little achievement, US will strike Iraq and the Kurds will advance in their cause. Great success.
> 
> No partition will happen, all the different groups in Iraq may fight one another but they identify as Iraqis, they have no separatist goals. 2006-2008 was a far worse period in the country and no partition happened.
> 
> Except for the Kurds.. whom we want to leave but they won't leave us alone.


If kurds move, Iran and Turkey will put them back on their chairs, they will go back and sit down.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> big part of PMU is ideological, they are not pussies like barzani or part of iraqi army who want to be trained by "white western US soldiers" or who want to keep them in Iraq. Shedding Iraqi blood and neglecting Iraqi parliament means revenge.
> By the way, the 50 dancing anti-sulaimani emo-boys, their mini-theatre was dwarfed by the funerals held for war heroes Sulaimani and Muhandis.



PMU leaders are trash, they have little military background, their background is largely a religious one.

PMU fighters are no different than Iraqi army infantry. The leaders are the problem, the fighters are not an issue at all. When the Iraqi police was formed, their recruits were largely ex mahi army members. As I said, most of the foot soldiers are very similar.

If these top religious PMU leaders get their full way Iraq will turn into the resistance HQ against the GCC. As if we're waiting for that lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Ansu fati said:


> View attachment 597979
> Trump wants to attack 52 iran sites including iranian culture what a FUCKING MORON



He says he is going to hit 52 targets, some are very important wtf does some mean? So the rest of the 52 targets are not? And what kind of moron president goes out in public and says he is going to hit cultural targets?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

925boy said:


> You can insult him because you dont like him, but i dont see what difference your hatred for him makes?? Nothing changes. Reality will be here and show us all the truth. You hate him, maybe someone else loves him. what difference??



I don't give a flying hoot if someone else loves him. They can make a shrine and worship him for all I care. Anyone who threatens the national interests of Pakistan will naturally have my hatred so it does make a difference when I hear the individual in question is blown to smithereens. Such a simple concept is easy to understand my dear boy Oh, you are wrong to say nothing changes. When the head of the snake is cut off then the organization itself becomes weak. Soliemani's hand was covered in blood he was no different to those who were funding and arming ISIS.



925boy said:


> Ha ha...you call Soleimani a dog above, and tell me i need attention below, so i feel you are angry because you are insulting people and attacking me, so trust me, you're the one whose angry, you're just projecting it onto me.



I must pat myself in the back because in this difficult time which has plagued your mind into depression I have made you laugh Soliemani was a dog the key word is "was" after all he's no longer breathing I didn't insult you but showed you the truth. If you have an issue with the truth in this Forum then why are you here? Naturally, someone will assume you require attention



925boy said:


> How so?? There's nothing for me to be angry about at the end of the day. Soleimani alive, Soleimani dead, my life doesn't change 1 bit....Soleimani wanted and expected this, so once again, its not really a surprise. It was only a matter of when not if. You're an irrational hater because you know Iran's power in the Middle east is on the rise and you cant do anything about it in the long term. Your country is No match for Iran when it comes to strategy and domestic capabilities. Thats facts. Even the US knows Iran IS a problem. A shackled Iran can still bog down the world's sole super power and you just hate it that because you're like watching the cinema instead of being in the movie.



I have read a number of your post on this thread my dear boy and it doesn't take a genius to figure out the anger residing in your body upon learning his death. I never said your anger was directed toward me but during our conversation, in order to counter me, you brought India into the equation and then arrogantly stated Pakistani members are known to speak half-truths. Only a blind little boy with a tantrum will label an entire community under one banner in the hope of provoking the other side.

When did I say the death of Soleimani will have a direct impact on your life? Keep the emotions in check you are starting to crack I have no problem with Iran rising don't presume before you know the facts otherwise you will be embarrassed. What strategy and domestic capability does Iran have which Pakistan can't match? My dear boy the Iranian regime's strategy for the last 10 years has been ripped to shreds by Donald Trump. You have no nuclear weapons and now the American's will give you a good pounding as a reward and you talk about strategy. Iran isn't even in the same leagues as Pakistan. Instead, you will continue to become the punching bag of the world. Pakistan defeated the Soviets and it looks like the American's will face the same outcome in Afghanistan. Iran likes to talk while Pakistan just does the action. 




925boy said:


> You ignore that Pakistan allowed Iran;s enemies use Pakistani territory to hurt and attack Iran. IF Pakistan was THAT GOOD A FRIEND, Pakistani ISI would not have allowed it, but they did. take ownership. you're not a saint.



Bullshit with a capital "B" Pakistan has armed groups to attack Iranian interests but that was in Afghanistan. The Military had no problem in propping up the Taliban to pursue Pakistan's own national interests. The Northern Alliance which was getting funds and arms from Iran was getting battered by the Taliban until the American's decided to show up. What do you think was the role of the Iranians during this invasion? Soliemani the dog thought he was a clever fox. He wanted the West (America) to normalize relations with Iran and tried to do this by gifting the Americans with the strategic locations of Taliban command posts, battle tactics and what troop strengths they had in certain provinces. The dog was smacked backed into reality when the Americans didn't normalize relations instead they became more aggressive. So for all this talk of Iran's grand strategy being better than Pakistan's I call that hogwash 

I have never said Pakistan was a saint. But we have never actively supported groups that have attacked Iran directly. This is a key difference that I know you will ignore. We have no interest in supporting groups that demand independence from the Iranian side of Balouchistan. We want to have peace on both sides in order to see development in the long term future. In Pakistan's case, this is linked to CPEC. Trust me the day Pakistan decides to openly arm groups to cause havoc in Iran then you will see the destruction like never before in your country. Thank your lucky stars we haven't done such a thing. 




925boy said:


> Can you provide evidence of this? I believe IF Iran worked with India, its to counterbalance Pakistan working with GCC(and maybe US) against Iran on the border. Dont play victim now. Pakistan has to take ownership for the actions and incidents on its borders with all neighboring states.



I don't need an article to prove my claim. When you know the right people then all is revealed. Kulbhushan Jadhav was operating inside Chahbahar since 2003 so are you telling me the Iranian Intelligence wasn't aware of his activities? Since his capture notice how things have calmed down in Pakistan. It doesn't take a genius to figure out he was working with Soliemani. Pakistan has never questioned Iran's right to have an economic trading relationship with India. So what gives Iran the right to question our economic relationship with the GCC countries. Karma is a bitch now you will see the favor returned when the American's will start to interfere more in your business by giving you a good pounding. 



925boy said:


> Yes, Saudis and Iranians have meddled in Pakistan....or did Pakistan allow them meddle in her affairs? You can kick them out, but you cant, and you dont want to take ownership for the calamity you're describing(if its true)..no one is denying this is true, no country is perfect, and neither is YOURS! you're like a hypocrite - you accuse iran of what Pakistan herself does! Pakistan has done the bidding of Sunni Muslim Saudis and UAEs against Shiite Iranians...thats sectarian, so who started it? bottom like is they[ve both done it..Iran has accepted the reality but you're here bichin like you've take only losses..you took payments for allowing Saudis fund Jundullah, then Iran smashed it...then Pakistan allowed a re branded ex Jundullah popped up AS JAISH UL ADL...Pakistan allowed Saudis and UAE govt fund Baluchi based groups that did hit and run attacks in Iranian IRGC and police. You guys keeps saying its just drug bandits, but how do drug bandits know how to pull off assassination operations with combat rifles?that is not the specialization of a drug and gang mafia people.No one is perfect...thats why Iran warned Pakistan. Iran had alot of respect for Pakistan and thats why Iran didn't do a military incursion into Pakistan...yes Iran flew a drone which was not good, but dont act like relations are still not stable. No relationship is perfect.



I don't want them to interfere in our domestic affairs. But we have kicked them out. I hate to break it to you but much of the Saudi support base has been destroyed. Our military has warned Saudi Arabia, not to arm groups ever again. The threat must have worked as things have calmed down in Pakistan since 2012. I wanted Pakistan to reciprocate to teach you both a lesson. Then I realize instead of dirtying our hands let the Americans take care of you. Things are working out I guess What military inclusions can Iran do into Pakistan. There is no comparison between our respective militaries. Pakistan would cripple Iran and we would have the support of the Americans. Do I want this to happen. No. But don't play the strongman card when it doesn't exists. 



925boy said:


> You dont mine the border because mining it locks in the terrorists your govt allows to operate there against Iran...when they are needed that is.



Pakistan is in the process of fencing the border and in the long term it will mine it. 



925boy said:


> Thats your main and desired rival.



Well done for stating the obvious. What does that have to do with this conversation



925boy said:


> Own up for all the attacks ISI has orchestrated against India. SHall i list them? i will go to wiki or search Google...dont claim saint now...You complain about Yadav but what about Ajmal Kassab?



Pakistan has owned up to a number of attacks that have occurred across India in the past. I am not denying it. This has debunked your myth that Pakistani's in this Forum are in the business of telling half-truths. 



925boy said:


> Can you mind your business? we dont have to have the same reasons and motivations for being here. Are you the military dictator of PDF?
> Also, i'm not wasting my time here because there are good people to exchange opinions with and PDF is still a good place for me to learn.
> 
> And what does this have to do with what we are discussing?
> I'm neither Pakistani or Iranian so i dont care where either side flocks to.



It was a simple question but it triggered you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

camelguy said:


> Don't underestimate Kurdish American ball licking abilities, these animals are dangerous and it's a big reason why Iraq cannot afford severing ties with the US.


They are landlocked CASE CLOSED



mangekyousharingan said:


> He says he is going to hit 52 targets, some are very important wtf does some mean? So the rest of the 52 targets are not? And what kind of moron president goes out in public and says he is going to hit cultural targets?


I guess moronic one as i said in previous post
attacking cultural sites is against international law I don’t have to say how much this would be used against him by democrats and their media(all media except for info wars and fox news hahahahah)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

Donald Trumps latest tweet!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10163785498580725


----------



## mangekyo

Black_cats said:


> Donald Trumps latest tweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10163785498580725









Trump wants to destroy Iranian cultural sites, another Iranian says Trump is king of Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

mangekyousharingan said:


> View attachment 597998
> 
> 
> Trump wants to destroy Iranian cultural sites, another Iranian says Trump is king of Iran



A lot of Iranians living in the West are screwed in head, they act more white than the whites themselves and this is my personal observation — they don’t realize the US would Obliterate their nation if war happens rape their women and kill mass amounts of civilians. Which would change the face of that nation. And even then if they want to go back they can’t cause nothing would be left to go back to, ask the Iraqis how they like it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mangekyo

PakFactor said:


> A lot of Iranians living in the West are screwed in head, they act more white than the whites themselves and this is my personal observation — they don’t realize the US would Obliterate their nation if war happens rape their women and kill mass amounts of civilians. Which would change the face of that nation. And even then if they want to go back they can’t cause nothing would be left to go back to, ask the Iraqis how they like it now.


Thats my personal experience too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakFactor

mangekyousharingan said:


> Thats my personal experience too.



Yup. Which part of US you in? You Pakistani?


----------



## mangekyo

PakFactor said:


> Yup. Which part of US you in? You Pakistani?


I'm in Norway and I'm Iranian


----------



## PakFactor

mangekyousharingan said:


> I'm in Norway and I'm Iranian



Oh nice.


----------



## lonelyman

PakFactor said:


> A lot of Iranians living in the West are screwed in head, they act more white than the whites themselves and this is my personal observation — they don’t realize the US would Obliterate their nation if war happens rape their women and kill mass amounts of civilians. Which would change the face of that nation. And even then if they want to go back they can’t cause nothing would be left to go back to, ask the Iraqis how they like it now.



At least a few Iranians I personally know are actually very pro-West, this got me really puzzled from the protests on streets, which one reflects true reality?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homar

I’m not Iranian, but Soleimani became something of a mythical symbol of Islamic resistance across the world. There is not enough blood in all of the United States to repay his loss. I really do hope that Iranians and Iraqis together smack the arrogance out of those inbred hicks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

lonelyman said:


> At least a few Iranians I personally know are actually very pro-West, this got me really puzzled from the protests on streets, which one reflects true reality?


Pragmatic, but independent, that's the character of an Iranian.
So no hate for the western tourist or businessmen who comes in peace, but hate for American imperialism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vizier

Now firstly,

The december27 rocket attack on usa base killing a contractor that started all these. It was in Kirkuk a peshmerga kurdish controlled zone is clearly is a false flag, a setup by usa to start all these. Very possibly peshmarga which are usa clowns did it with orders.

Instead of embassy protests Iran had to and now still focus on this.Instead of escalating the situation.

Otherwise all assets should be ready to targeting military sites but especially land/sea based cruise missiles against israeli targets for whom usa govt can and did sacrifice its own citizens gladly. as a second strike option mutually assured destruction assets need to be in place.For a non nuclear country like Iran these can be cruise missiles tipped with depleted(or not very depleted if less time to prepare you get what I mean  uranium rods.

Other than that after diplomatic measures and proving the first false flag peshmerga usa base attack, usa can be sent away from Iraq completely by Iraq by political+ means.

Iran could have supplied laser-radar warning recievers attached to vip cars which could have averted these attacks at least their targets could escape from cars during attack. Optical only targeting efficiency is limited that is why laser is popular these days.Other than that Iran instead of sending katyusha rockets kalashnikovs to resistanve groups should have sent better air defence systems(low altitude humraam style for cruise missiles high altitude Buk active radar style many times I wrote here in the forum) directly to Syrian and Iraqi govt not resistance fighters. If this does not work. They can send manpads(or say menpads like for example 80kg 15km alt pantsyr rocket can be converted with an optical targeting system), ks19 aa gun(ww2 soviet high altitude-15+km gun for drones that can be carried-towed by anything with camouflage) to resistance fighters.

Now mistake of Iran is it is very emotional as many other muslim countries are and gives very quick predictable reactions for usa to escalate situation and plan its next chess move but this can be fixed.
The problem we have is we usuallt wait things from outside to happen because we think we are good guys and problems would be solved by itself outside by something God etc. This way we stay emotional and dont overcome our mental blocks and wont become more creative at solving problems.We wait or react not creating solutions. There are problems for us to solve and we improve our creativity gain power from what we believe in as a growing channel. Not the other way that disregards unending develpment of human potential and keeps you in mental blocks-emotional reactivity. You need to be more creative with your every step at solving problems just as they are creating lies-problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

lonelyman said:


> At least a few Iranians I personally know are actually very pro-West, this got me really puzzled from the protests on streets, which one reflects true reality?



From my perspective the western Iranians are lost culturally and religiously they don’t pray or anything — most of the time their drinking or screwing a female that’s all their life revolves around. I actually feel sorry as their identity less it’s the worst form of death a person can have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Pragmatic, but independent, that's the character of an Iranian.
> So no hate for the western tourist or businessmen who comes in peace, but hate for American imperialism.



they all want to immigrate to the west


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

lonelyman said:


> they all want to immigrate to the west


West should become more multicultural then, it's not bad to create a more healthy balance and less trumpists in their societies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

mangekyousharingan said:


> View attachment 597998
> 
> 
> Trump wants to destroy Iranian cultural sites, another Iranian says Trump is king of Iran


she liked to filled with American sperms

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> West should become more multicultural then, it's not bad to create a more healthy balance and less trumpists in their societies.



I totally understand, people should pursuit best for themselves.
my puzzle and shock is from the TV news it’s like everyone in Iran hates the west. I learned something


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

lonelyman said:


> I totally understand, people should pursuit best for themselves.
> my puzzle and shock is from the TV news it’s like everyone in Iran hates the west. I learned something


90% were anti-US in last poll, now probably more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

lonelyman said:


> I totally understand, people should pursuit best for themselves.
> my puzzle and shock is from the TV news it’s like everyone in Iran hates the west. I learned something



Iran is a largely homogeneous society compared to its occupied neighbors, Afghanistan and Iraq. Remember, Iran is 90% Shia Twelver by faith and Iranics are the major ethnic group.

Any invasion of Iran will be met by massive resistance and actually won't be very effective, there are not many fault lines in Iran for US to exploit.

Seems the goal may be to destroy Iranian infrastructure to set Iran back economically and militarily. In that case, they will be in the same situation as Afghans and Iraqis, quite ironic since Iran fully supported and joined the US bandwagon against those countries.


----------



## mohsen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> 90% were anti-US in last poll, now probably more.


For the first time I'm seeing nonreligious people united on military respond against US.

It's like fools in US wanted to find the best plan to unite whole Iran!

-----------

Gen Naghdi:
revenge is absolute. Americans (should) stop sending messages, US has no capacity for a wide conflict with Iran.

سردار نقدی: انتقام قطعی است؛ آمریکایی‌ها پیغام نفرستند/ آمریکا ظرفیت رویارویی گسترده را ندارد | خبرگزاری فارس

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Iran didn't accepted Omani mediators and send them back without allowing them to see any high ranking decision maker ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Iran isn't going to revenge anyway, it's all going to be in Iraq. If our animals stay in line then we will not be dragged in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Hundreds of thousands of Iranians mourn in the funeral of Gen Suleimani in Ahwaz, it's like the whole city is gathered.



















*تصاویر هوایی از تشییع شهید سپهبد سلیمانی در اهواز*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maxpane

mohsen said:


> Hundreds of thousands of Iranians mourn in the funeral of Gen Suleimani in Ahwaz, it's like the whole city is gathered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تصاویر هوایی از تشییع شهید سپهبد سلیمانی در اهواز*


this incident unites the whole iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

In response to Trump's tweet, Christian girl (living in France) says she wants to convert to Islam and become Khamenei's soldier!


----------



## OldTwilight

Maxpane said:


> this incident unites the whole iran



its look like the reall response will come after the funeral in Tehran which will unite people ......


----------



## Maxpane

OldTwilight said:


> its look like the reall response will come after the funeral in Tehran which will unite people ......


yep. Trump made a worst ever decision just like germany who invaded USSR in ww2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

A Tweet by one of commanders of Iraqi popular army: 

In the name of God

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213734716572160001

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

mohsen said:


> A Tweet by one of commanders of Iraqi popular army:
> 
> In the name of God







IRGC commander

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Didn't Soleimani give his ring as a gift to a Turkman commander Abu Ali by the way? Ring in picture doesn't look like Soleimani's ring as well. How many shiny rings, he has? Anybody has seen his corpse?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

camelguy said:


> That Syrian bitch is only given attention because of her face, her posts are often invalid trash and conspiracy theories.



at least you know her, her job is done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

I'm still not sure that Iranian officials are acting all macho because they really mean business or they just want to appease the public.

What revenge they talk about? You kill one yankee they'll come for ten of you. They're waiting that you just make one mistake..you just slip and they'll go all guns blazing.

The cries of martyred sunni muslims from Aleppo, Idlib and Raqqa are coming back to haunt Iran.

Indeed Allah uses some of his slaves to punish others for their misdeeds. Americans too are at the end of the day subject to God's command, they too are subjugated to Him and He will use them as He wills. 

This doggy General fought ISIS, true but does it end here? How can the world forget that he acted like Bashar al Assad's front boy when he was butchering Syrian muslims!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dino

Alpha BeeTee said:


> I'm still not sure that Iranian officials are acting all macho because they really mean business or they just want to appease the public.
> 
> What revenge they talk about? You kill one yankee they'll come for ten of you. They're waiting that you just make one mistake..you just slip and they'll go all guns blazing.
> 
> The cries of martyred sunni muslims from Aleppo, Idlib and Raqqa are coming back to haunt Iran.
> 
> Indeed Allah uses some of his slaves to punish others for their misdeeds. Americans too are at the end of the day subject to God's command, they too are subjugated to Him and He will use them as He wills.
> 
> This doggy General fought ISIS, true but does it end here? How can the world forget that he acted like Bashar al Assad's front boy when he was butchering Syrian muslims!




Alot of the iranian lovers here are really living in disney land. If iran makes the mistake of killing americans and trump decides to obliterate iran, there is nothing iran can do but sit and watch the aerial devastation that takes place.

The americans know how to obliterate targets and they have enough assests in the middle east to take iran back to the stone age. They dont have to occupy iran or take troops. Just the american air and naval power will make khamenei lose everything he ever fought for.

To the folks here, the united states is not saudi arabia. If america had a president like harry truman instead of obama, iran would have been finished long ago. Don't mistake american military power with their coward politicians.


----------



## graphican

*DG ISPR (Pakistan Army Spokesman) has stated that Paksitan will not allow the use of its territory against any state. We are a partner in peace and peace alone. *

That means Pakistan has refused US requests to close borders with Iran or to help them conduct an operation against Iran from Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino

graphican said:


> *DG ISPR (Pakistan Army Spokesman) has stated that Paksitan will not allow the use of its territory against any state. We are a partner in peace and peace alone. *
> 
> That means Pakistan has refused US requests to close borders with Iran or to help them conduct an operation against Iran from Afghanistan.




Dont think too much about pakistan. America can destroy any iranian target without need for border closings. They have the world's greatest airforce than bypass any border


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

graphican said:


> That means Pakistan has refused US requests to close borders with Iran or to help them conduct an operation against Iran from Afghanistan.


Borders will be sealed Pakistan will not allow Iranian sleeper cells to cross into and use our territory as a base of operation.
Closing the border was their only demand that doesn't conflicts with our interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Borders will be sealed Pakistan will not allow Iranian sleeper cells to cross into and use our territory as a base of operation.
> Closing the border was their only demand that doesn't conflicts with our interests.


We should close the border so that Iran's proxies don't have free space to move.

Also, Pakistan can't afford a US drone strike on Pakistani territory under the pretext that Iranian militants were being targeted. That doesn't fare well for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Borders will be sealed Pakistan will not allow Iranian sleeper cells to cross into and use our territory as a base of operation.
> Closing the border was their only demand that doesn't conflicts with our interests.



There may be check on the people movement but trade/food/medicine will not be blocked and USA wanted to choke Iran of everything. Besides Pakitan's border with Iran is already porous. It will be hard to block people from moving in and out.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

I have a feeling that just like Soleimani's killing has united all inside Iran, the world outside Iran is low key united as in everybody low key wants Iran to be spanked real hard for its long list of misadventures in the ME. Offcourse this excludes the guillable Muslims who still think that Iran is a 'brotherly Muslim nation' and must be supported. They don't understand that Iran's policies and regional ambitions and actions have nothing to do with Islam. Also, the misconception that every Iran hater is a Wahabi Sunni Saudi supporter needs to be rooted out. One doesn't need to be blinded by Wahabism to see the misdeeds of this Iranian regine. One doesnt need to be a Saudi to condemn the actions of Bashar al Assad and one certainly doesn't need to be a rocket scientist to figure out that General Soliemani was the right hand of Bashar al Assad when it came to ethnic cleansing of Syrian civilian non combatant Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

1. Soeimani will not be easily replaced. This was an exceptionally capable and experienced man who has been in the role since 1998 and, essentially, functioned as an intelligence chief, a diplomat, a military strategist and a field operator all at once. 

He also has an incredible aura and credibility given Iran's successes in different parts of the Arab World over the past fifteen years or so. That is not easily replaced. 

2. The United States shocked everyone with this. This was an extraordinary, unprecedented and unexpected escalation. Suleimani is the most important person in Iran's security apparatus and axis, and the US knocked him out without much warning. 

Yes, tensions are high between the US and Iran, but not this high. Trump has said multiple times he doesn't want war and the Gulf States are trying to cool things with Iran --- this incident lurches things right back in the other direction. This is the closest the two countries have been to war in decades.

3. Anything can happen from here. Anyone who tells you, with any kind of confidence, what will happen is talking nonsense. This could escalate into all-out war or linger as a long-running crisis of moderate intensity with both shadow-punching each other across the Middle East.

Iran could launch missiles at US bases in the region and start a war, which might galvanise the Shi'ite religious-political class behind it (at a time of protests across the region), or play it safe by mumbling some nonsense and fighting around the US's troops for the next few months, mainly by killing Sunnis, moving its proxies to make some trouble and hijacking ships in the Strait of Hormuz.

US-Iranian relations have a broad spectrum, from cooperation (eg. Iraq and Afghanistan fifteen years ago) to them killing each other's soldiers. Things are closer to the latter end right now.

Our thoughts and prayers are with my people, from Syria and Iraq, to Kashmir and India, to Burma and Xinjiang, to the Gulf and Yemen.

Sunni Muslims have suffered a lot. And when one of their tormentors falls, like this person who represents the Safavid-Iranian axis, that is something to enjoy and celebrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## obj 705A

I see everybody is super impatient, 82 pages within just what, 2 days may be? & this is not the only thread about it.
so I was thinking what is Iran's possible retaliation:-
option A: kill 2 - 10 American soldiers & that's it call it a day & say "we have avenged Soleimani".
option B: storm the US embassy in Baghdad & kill/capture every American in it (like may be kill 2 dozen & capture the rest). 
Option C: direct thousands of well armed soldiers (Iranians, Hezbollah etc..) to drive the US out of eastern Syria. 
Option D: sink one or more USN warship (DDG, CVN, a supply ship or whatever), Iran has already shown that they have cruise missiles with a range of 1500km & they were very precise.
Option E: Assasinate Trump or one of his generals or whatever.

the two last options are not that hard to do but Iran needs a nuclear deterent if they were to do any of the last two, especially the last one, because if they do that then the US would 100% respond with a full nuclear attack.

personaly I hope that Iran would make do with killing just few US soldiers and call it a day, because if they do anything bigger then the entire ME (& especially Iraq) might witness the biggest war the world has ever seen since the Vietnam war, LOL speaking from a purely selfish point of view I don't want my studies in college to be disturbed, I just need two more years to graduate & that's it, but ofcourse... I highly doubt they will all say "hey let's just pause all the events & wait for obj 705A to become a dentist & then go back to war".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

925boy said:


> Irrelevant


Please replace one of your flags with Iran...are you ashamed of your origins? 
@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

"If [US President Donald] Trump retaliates to Iran’s revenge, we will strike Haifa, Tel Aviv and wipe out Israel," said Mohsen Rezaei on Sunday. The secretary added that Iran is "very serious" about taking revenge and would target all US interests in the region.




raptor22 said:


> View attachment 598092


What is this?


----------



## raptor22

mangekyousharingan said:


> "If [US President Donald] Trump retaliates to Iran’s revenge, we will strike Haifa, Tel Aviv and wipe out Israel," said Mohsen Rezaei on Sunday. The secretary added that Iran is "very serious" about taking revenge and would target all US interests in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this?


vertical in horizontal out ...> american troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Iran Rolls Back Nuke Deal Commitments, Vows to Enrich Uranium Based On Its Tech Needs – Report

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkd

So this was a setup by the US; pathetic

This is worst even by the standards of Kingship in middle ages; they too had some kind of diplomatic norms


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213858047187181569

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot786b2

Watch
General Soleimani assassination is equal to General Zia Ul Haq's assassination by CIA.
When Pakistan during late 1980's was getting stronger by the down fall of Soviet Empire in Afghanistan, the Americans quickly killed General Zia through third party parties in order for Pakistan to remain submissive. This act of killing General Soleimani is totally equal to killing Genreal Zia Ul Haq back than as he was expert in Spying process and could predict U.S. forces movement in 2 days advance for the Iranian forces along the border. Similiarly General Zia was going to purchace 200 M1-Abrams main battle tanks for Pak Army before he was killed. May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## raptor22

The funeral must be held then ....
So far JCpOA over, usa out of Iraq


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213882507562631168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213792565075550208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213892295440793600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213828930458804224

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

The Ahvaz video? How many people are they? I have never seen a crowd that big before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213840384792682498

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213833819675119616

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

pkd said:


> So this was a setup by the US; pathetic
> 
> This is worst even by the standards of Kingship in middle ages; they too had some kind of diplomatic norms
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213858047187181569


If this is true, it needs to get more coverage


----------



## raptor22

mangekyousharingan said:


> If this is true, it needs to get more coverage


probably not true ..



الحمد لله الذي جعل _أعداءنا_ من _الحمقى_


----------



## mohsen

Gen. Rezaee:
Iran will raze Israel if US responds to our coming retaliation.

رضایی خطاب به آمریکا: اگر پس از انتقام اقدام جدیدی کنید اسرائیل را با خاک یکسان می‌کنیم

US has ordered it's warships to keep a 1000km distance from Iran.
lol


----------



## mangekyo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213883793435586560


----------



## like_a_boss

500 said:


>


thats too much effort. get a life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

like_a_boss said:


> thats too much effort. get a life


I dont think there’s only one person behind that account

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FedererExpress

raptor22 said:


> The funeral must be held then ....
> So far JCpOA over, usa out of Iraq
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213882507562631168
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213792565075550208
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213892295440793600
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213828930458804224



What exactly is Iran going to do? All well and good to threaten but unless you actually do something, this is all bluster.



mohsen said:


> Gen. Rezaee:
> Iran will raze Israel if US responds to our coming retaliation.
> 
> رضایی خطاب به آمریکا: اگر پس از انتقام اقدام جدیدی کنید اسرائیل را با خاک یکسان می‌کنیم
> 
> US has ordered it's warships to keep a 1000km distance from Iran.
> lol



No, no you won’t. Iranian generals are becoming as clownish as Trump and North Koreans. It’s embarrassing.


----------



## Philosopher

FedererExpress said:


> What exactly is Iran going to do? All well and good to threaten but unless you actually do something, this is all bluster.



Time will tell what Iran will do. Do you expect something to happen instantaneously to please you?
Like I say, you should worry about the state of your country at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

FedererExpress said:


> What exactly is Iran going to do? All well and good to threaten but unless you actually do something, this is all bluster.



The longer we wait the bigger the response will be. Whether Iran wants it or not, they have to respond in a huge and disproportionate matter. A couple dead Soldiers or a couple destroyed bases is not going to do it. The hardcore supporters, for instance Hezbollah in Lebanon says they are waiting for orders to avenge his death and would gladly become martyrs avenging him. In Iran everyone wants revenge. The militants he trained in Iraq wants revenge. 

If IRGC don't do something big and unlike anything we have ever seen before, they will lose support of not only regular people like me and other Iranians, but also important followers like Hezbollah fighters. Wether they want it or not, they have to deliver something huge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

mangekyousharingan said:


> The longer we wait the bigger the response will be. Whether Iran wants it or not, they have to respond in a huge and disproportionate matter. A couple dead Soldiers or a couple destroyed bases is not going to do it. The hardcore supporters, for instance Hezbollah in Lebanon says they are waiting for orders to avenge his death and would gladly become martyrs avenging him. In Iran everyone wants revenge. The militants he trained in Iraq wants revenge.
> 
> If IRGC don't do something big and unlike anything we have ever seen before, they will lose support of not only regular people like me and other Iranians, but also important followers like Hezbollah fighters. Wether they want it or not, they have to deliver something huge



Same goes for Trump...
In the End... For both to survive... they will die...

The Paradox of Collapse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FedererExpress

mangekyousharingan said:


> The longer we wait the bigger the response will be. Whether Iran wants it or not, they have to respond in a huge and disproportionate matter. A couple dead Soldiers or a couple destroyed bases is not going to do it. The hardcore supporters, for instance Hezbollah in Lebanon says they are waiting for orders to avenge his death and would gladly become martyrs avenging him. In Iran everyone wants revenge. The militants he trained in Iraq wants revenge.
> 
> If IRGC don't do something big and unlike anything we have ever seen before, they will lose support of not only regular people like me and other Iranians, but also important followers like Hezbollah fighters. Wether they want it or not, they have to deliver something huge



Stop pretending Iran is a superpower. Iranian regime is not suicidal. For all their bluster, they haven’t done much.


----------



## mangekyo

HannibalBarca said:


> Same goes for Trump...
> In the End... For both to survive... they will die...
> 
> The Paradox of Collapse.



It's not the same for Trump. To quote Qasem: "We are children of war, we are a nation of martyrdom" 

Americans cant fight. Give them resistance and they will start crying like their sailors cried when they got captured.

In the end, they want to go back to their homes and play fortnite, have a beer with their pals, watch netflix etc. 

During Iran-Iraq war, Iranians voluntarily walked on mines because we didn't have the necessary equipment. We are not afraid of war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Iran isn't going to do shit, all the problems will be in Iraq through some PMU groups

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

camelguy said:


> Iran isn't going to do shit, all the problems will be in Iraq through some PMU groups



Do you speak Arabic?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

mangekyousharingan said:


> Do you speak Arabic?


Yes

I believe Iran isn't going to risk it's military destruction in direct confrontation, they'll use proxies whilst they seek to build nukes, if they already have them they'll obviously make it public.

If you fire your missiles, no matter what damage you bring. Eventually their response would destroy you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

camelguy said:


> Yes
> 
> I believe Iran isn't going to risk it's military destruction in direct confrontation, they'll use proxies whilst they seek to build nukes, if they already have them they'll obviously make it public.
> 
> If you fire your missiles, no matter what damage you bring. Eventually their response would destroy you.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213451893898465280
You see, you cant go on public tv like that and promise what he did, if you intent to only use proxies. If they do, everyone in Iran will lose respect for IRGC


----------



## Rasengan

FedererExpress said:


> Stop pretending Iran is a superpower. Iranian regime is not suicidal. For all their bluster, they haven’t done much.



Why don't you mind your own business? Iran can take care of itself and it doesn't need to hear a sermon from an Australian. Last time I checked your country is being barbequed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

General Soleimani was killed on an official diplomatic mission, on invitation from Iraqi states, who tried to mediate between Iran, Saudi and USA.

In short, Iraqi Prime Minister Abdul Mahdi accuses Trump of deceiving him in order to assassinate Suleimani. Trump, according to P.M. lied about wanting a diplomatic solution in order to get Suleimani on a plane to Baghdad in the open, where he was summarily executed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Im going to attend his funeral cermony in Tehran ....

Im simply can use my right hand only in train from karaj to Tehran ...

The people who are going to attend the ceremony is massive

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## powastick




----------



## Xestan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214071510220103680

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mughaljee




----------



## Aramagedon

OldTwilight said:


> Im going to attend his funeral cermony in Tehran ....
> 
> Im simply can use my right hand only in train from karaj to Tehran ...
> 
> The people who are going to attend the ceremony is massive


Around 5 millions ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

Newyork times reporter:







French Le Figaro reporter:
_World's biggest gathering after Ayatullah khomeini's death_
_

 


Al-Arabi reporter:_
_It's like doomsday_






_Vali Nasr_, former Dean of the Johns Hopkins School of Advanced International Studies:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zectech

mangekyousharingan said:


> The longer we wait the bigger the response will be. Whether Iran wants it or not, they have to respond in a huge and disproportionate matter. A couple dead Soldiers or a couple destroyed bases is not going to do it. The hardcore supporters, for instance Hezbollah in Lebanon says they are waiting for orders to avenge his death and would gladly become martyrs avenging him. In Iran everyone wants revenge. The militants he trained in Iraq wants revenge.
> 
> If IRGC don't do something big and unlike anything we have ever seen before, they will lose support of not only regular people like me and other Iranians, but also important followers like Hezbollah fighters. Wether they want it or not, they have to deliver something huge



Ask a Pakistani if India kills a top popular Pakistani general, the Pakistanis have two options in retaliation:

(1) assassinate an Indian general and have a war of attrition between India and Pakistan where Pakistan could lose
(2) every Hindu Indian leaves Kashmir and the rest of South Asia. Muslims get the whole of South Asia with Jain and Christians and Sikhs. The Hindus move to the Sahara

Which choice would Pakistan rather have the 'weak choice' of getting rid of Hindu racists, or the 'strong response' of war and revenge.

I'd take the US leaving Iraq and Syria; and Iran has best friends in a free Syria, free Lebanon and free Iraq. You win without firing a shot. Is not that better. You enemy has total defeat, and you don't even fire a shot. They retreat from a place they never intended to retreat from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

mohsen said:


> Newyork times reporter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Le Figaro reporter:
> _World's biggest gathering after Ayatullah khomeini's death_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Arabi reporter:_
> _It's like doomsday_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Vali Nasr_, former Dean of the Johns Hopkins School of Advanced International Studies:


*Funeral of Nazi SS Reinhard Heydrich the butcher of Prague *






Look at these endless crowds of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Dome pictures and Videos from Pakistan:
*پاکستان در سوگ سردار سلیمانی یک پارچه خشم و آتش شد؛ کانتینرها جان دیپلمات‌های آمریکا را نجات دادند +فیلم و تصاویر*



500 said:


> *Funeral of Nazi SS Reinhard Heydrich the butcher of Prague *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these endless crowds of people.


Don't worry, I promise no human being would attend funeral of you Zionist butchers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214105784591822848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Grank will expand now, in the end this wasn't smart by trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

mohsen said:


> Dome pictures and Videos from Pakistan:
> *پاکستان در سوگ سردار سلیمانی یک پارچه خشم و آتش شد؛ کانتینرها جان دیپلمات‌های آمریکا را نجات دادند +فیلم و تصاویر*
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I promise no human being would attend funeral of you Zionist butchers.


From the Pharaoh to Nazis many dreamed about it. You are not the first not the last, but definitely most coward and pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FedererExpress

mohsen said:


> Newyork times reporter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Le Figaro reporter:
> _World's biggest gathering after Ayatullah khomeini's death_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Arabi reporter:_
> _It's like doomsday_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Vali Nasr_, former Dean of the Johns Hopkins School of Advanced International Studies:



The entire Iranian population can attend his funeral for I care. Absolutely irrelevant. What is Iran going to do about it?


----------



## Philosopher

FedererExpress said:


> The entire Iranian population can attend his funeral for I care. Absolutely irrelevant. What is Iran going to do about it?



And who here exactly gives a toss about what you think? Your country is burning, you better worry about that.



500 said:


> From the Pharaoh to Nazis many dreamed about it. You are not the first not the last, but definitely most coward and pathetic.



And have you wondered why so many people "dream" about it?


----------



## PakAlp



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

mangekyousharingan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213451893898465280
> You see, you cant go on public tv like that and promise what he did, if you intent to only use proxies. If they do, everyone in Iran will lose respect for IRGC


Loosing respect for IRGC is better than loosing IRGC itself.


----------



## mohsen

500 said:


> From the Pharaoh to Nazis many dreamed about it. You are not the first not the last, but definitely most coward and pathetic.


Sorry, but we have no choice but to fulfill your own prophecies. 

Nazis were your ally, the whole Holocaust was a show to scare jews to migrate to Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214067502201917440Qom:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214217542576816128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214213204412424193


----------



## mangekyo

From videos I've seen, it looks like there were probably more than a million people in the streets?


----------



## BHarwana

Watch from 1.46 to know why Solemani was killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

500 said:


> From the Pharaoh to Nazis many dreamed about it.


Is the anti-Zionist Judaists on your list?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

dBSPL said:


> Is the anti-Zionist Judaists on your list?


They are just little group of freaks and totally harmless. Khamenaists are very weak at battlefield but good at murdering kids.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214183002294673409
Crying like a little girl for old butcherer. He did not shed a tear for 500,000 Syrians he murdered, not even for over 1000 Iranian murdered recently.


----------



## mangekyo

500 said:


> They are just little group of freaks and totally harmless. Khamenaists are very weak at battlefield but good at murdering kids.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214183002294673409
> Crying like a little girl for old butcherer. He did not shed a tear for 500,000 Syrians he murdered, not even for over 1000 Iranian murdered recently.



Hey jew. https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...stances-israel-from-us-over-soleimani-killing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Riea

Breaking news us is leaving Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

mangekyousharingan said:


> Hey jew. https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...stances-israel-from-us-over-soleimani-killing



Cowards! First ones to back out! I'm not even surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

Riea said:


> Breaking news us is leaving Iraq.


source?



Microsoft said:


> Cowards! First ones to back out! I'm not even surprised.


Just shows you how stupid Trump is when even warmongerer Netanyahu backs out


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214275758643929089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214279671778566147

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

wow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214273829230567425

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214278172872544256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

pkuser2k12 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214275758643929089
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214279671778566147


Out of respect lmao


----------



## Riea

mangekyousharingan said:


> source?
> 
> 
> Just shows you how stupid Trump is when even warmongerer Netanyahu backs out


Aljazeera, bbc everywhere


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Riea said:


> Aljazeera, bbc everywhere


confirmed by white house? not yet I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

There are rumors Russia have placed missiles pointed at US? Do we have any Russian users that can confirm?


----------



## Tom_Cruise

mangekyousharingan said:


> There are rumors Russia have placed missiles pointed at US?



Don't you think that's always been the case?


----------



## Oldman1

Tom_Cruise said:


> Don't you think that's always been the case?



I'm shocked and surprised that Russia has missiles pointing towards the U.S. Shocked and surprised!



BHarwana said:


> Watch from 1.46 to know why Solemani was killed.



Thats BS! Considering he was hanging with the leader of the militia that attacked the embassy? Why was the Prime Minister of Iraq not there to meet him about some peace initiative?


----------



## BHarwana

Oldman1 said:


> I'm shocked and surprised that Russia has missiles pointing towards the U.S. Shocked and surprised!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats BS! Considering he was hanging with the leader of the militia that attacked the embassy? Why was the Prime Minister of Iraq not there to meet him about some peace initiative?



LOL. The militia that attacked embassy was not militia. They were people who placed 24 bodies in grave due to USA bombing and then after placing those bodies they walked towards embassy to protest. Question no.1 why did USA bombed militia fighting isis in first place. You want me to not believe Iraqi PM and I should believe you? 
The militia you are talking here is Iraqi nationals and under Iraqi govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

BHarwana said:


> LOL. The militia that attacked embassy was not militia. They were people who placed 24 bodies in grave due to USA bombing and then after placing those bodies they walked towards embassy to protest. Question no.1 why did USA bombed militia fighting isis in first place. You want me to not believe Iraqi PM and I should believe you?
> The militia you are talking here is Iraqi nationals and under Iraqi govt.



Yeah they bombed the militia out of jealousy...

Think back what happened prior to that.


----------



## mangekyo

Oldman1 said:


> I'm shocked and surprised that Russia has missiles pointing towards the U.S. Shocked and surprised!



LOL. I meant today, there are rumors they placed hypersonic missile pointing towards US. Think its just a coincidence?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

mangekyousharingan said:


> LOL. I meant today, there are rumors they placed hypersonic missile pointing towards US. Think its just a coincidence?



Ballistic missiles or hypersonic missiles, don't matter. They built it against the U.S.


----------



## BHarwana

Oldman1 said:


> Yeah they bombed the militia out of jealousy...
> 
> Think back what happened prior to that.


I know what happened prior to that the contractor got killed. Who was the contractor? Care to post his name if there was any contractor killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

BHarwana said:


> I know what happened prior to that the contractor got killed. Who was the contractor? Care to post his name if there was any contractor killed.



Its not just the contractor. Its U.S. military personnel wounded besides the contractor. But since the U.S. military has been under attack for the last few weeks, guess Trump think enough was enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Oldman1 said:


> Its not just the contractor. Its U.S. military personnel wounded besides the contractor. But since the U.S. military has been under attack for the last few weeks, guess Trump think enough was enough.


I think you have not read fully what I wrote. What was the name of the contractor if there was any?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

BHarwana said:


> I think you have not read fully what I wrote. What was the name of the contractor if there was any?



Trump Jr.


----------



## BHarwana

Oldman1 said:


> Trump Jr.


See you don't have a name for the contractor so what did militia killed? Thin air? My friend these events are beyond your understanding. White house is jumping statements from reasons to justification in all directions. They them self don't know why they did it. So how can you tell me why they did it. Trump is retarded and you cannot explain me the reason of a mad man. White house is in panic. It is very visible on Pompeo's face.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214363613592457217


----------



## mangekyo

*Anti-Zionist Neturei Karta attend Soleimani's funeral*
ZAKA chairman blasts Neturei Karta members who attended funeral of Quds Force commander.

Arutz Sheva Staff, 07/01/20 04:42
Share






Funeral of Qassem Soleimani
Reuters
ZAKA chairman Yehuda Meshi Zahav blasted a delegation of Neturei Karta members who attended the funeral of Qassem Soleimani, commander of the Iranian Quds Force, who was eliminated by the United States in an air strike in Baghdad last week.

Neturei Karta is a radical anti-Zionist group known for its staunch opposition to the existence of the State of Israel.

"A delegation from Neturei Karta participates in Iran in the funeral of one of Israel's greatest enemies of our generation, Qassem Soleimani, a vicious and cruel murderer who was responsible for the murder of thousands of men, women and children, both Jews and non-Jews," wrote Meshi Zahav.

"And they have made a statement on Twitter: ‘We are with our people in Iran. We visited the martyrs of the Iranian state and showed that we are with them, we share in the pain of the Iranian people. We, the Jews of the Torah, pray that Zionist Israel will collapse as soon as possible," he added.

Meshi Zahav described the Neturei Karta as an “Erev Rav” who mingled with the people of Israel and as “traitors” who would historically be remembered as a disgrace.

Neturei Karta has drawn criticism over its support for the Iranian government. In 2018, members of the group met with Iran’s Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif, condemning the State of Israel while lauding the Iranian government’s policy vis-à-vis its Jewish minority.

In 2006, then-Israeli Chief Rabbi Yona Metzger called for the excommunication of Neturei Karta members, after the group sent a delegation to Tehran for government-sponsored International Conference to Review the Global Vision of the Holocaust. The event drew a number of prominent Holocaust deniers from across the globe, including former Ku Klux Klan leader David Duke.

Activists of the Neturei Karta organization in Canada regularly participate in anti-Israel demonstrations alongside extreme leftists and Islamic activists. They bring with them signs calling for the destruction of the State of Israel and the establishment of a Palestinian state throughout the Land of Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

mangekyousharingan said:


> Hey jew. https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...stances-israel-from-us-over-soleimani-killing



To avoid ban, please use the word Zionist instead of Jew. Semantics are very important.

I don't want to see any Iranian brothers banned for this reason.

Also, down with Israel terrorist state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

mangekyousharingan said:


> Hey jew. https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...stances-israel-from-us-over-soleimani-killing


So? What you and your 5 buddies made so excited? It was always Israel's policy, we are not involved in other's issues. For example when US attacked Saddam or Afghanistan or whatever. China for example has similar policies.

Unlike your regime who tries to shove its dirty nose everywhere.


----------



## mangekyo

500 said:


> So? What you and your 5 buddies made so excited? It was always Israel's policy, we are not involved in other's issues. For example when US attacked Saddam or Afghanistan or whatever. China for example has similar policies.
> 
> Unlike your regime who tries to shove its dirty nose everywhere.



mhmmmmm

*ISRAEL SAYS IT WANTS 'WAR WITH IRAN' AND IS MEETING WITH ARAB COUNTRIES TO 'ADVANCE' IT*
BY TOM O'CONNOR ON 2/13/19 AT 2:15 PM EST



US National Security Advisor John Bolton's Message To Ayatollah Of Iran
WORLDINTERNATIONAL AFFAIRSISRAELIRANWAR


Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has expressed his desire to go to war with Iran, and said he was meeting with dozens of foreign envoys, including those from the Arab world, in order to push the initiative forward.

The United States has rallied countries from across the world, especially from Europe and the Middle East, to attend a summit in Warsaw in a bid to form a united front against revolutionary Shiite Muslim Iran. In a video posted Wednesday to his office's Twitter account, Netanyahu said he had just had an "excellent meeting" in the Polish capital with Oman's foreign minister, with whom he "discussed additional steps we can take together with the countries of the region in order to advance common interests."

"From here I am going to a meeting with 60 foreign ministers and envoys of countries from around the world against Iran," the Israeli head of state continued, according to the account's English-language translation of his Hebrew remarks.

"What is important about this meeting. and it is not in secret, because there are many of those—is that this is an open meeting with representatives of leading Arab countries, that are sitting down together with Israel in order to advance the common interest of war with Iran," he added.





Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu speaks with press following a meeting with Oman’s top diplomat, in Warsaw, Poland, on February 13. Israel has attempted to break its traditional feud with Arab states in order to unite in the face of what it perceives as threats from Iran.ISRAELI GOVERNMENT PRESS OFFICE/SOCIAL MEDIA
The English-language tweets were soon deleted and re-uploaded with the phrase "combating Iran" replacing "war with Iran." The video with English subtitles was also removed.

Just before heading to the Warsaw conference, Netanyahu revealed on Tuesday that Israeli forces were behind the shelling of an observation post in Syria's southwestern Al-Quneitra province. The attack was the latest in a once-secretive, years-long campaign to target alleged Iranian and Iran-backed forces battling a 2011 rebel and jihadi uprising on behalf of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

Israel has argued that Iran was attempting to set up forward bases through its elite Revolutionary Guards' Quds Force. While the U.S. has tacitly endorsed such operations, Israeli strikes have antagonized Iranian officials, who have threatened retaliation and have also angered Assad's other major ally, Russia, which has recently called for an end to such maneuvers.

RELATED STORIES

Iran Photographer Feels 'Shame' After Trump Tweets Pic
Iran Will 'Respond Decisively' to Israeli Syria Strikes
Will Iran Be Trump's Iraq?
While a number of Arab League states have begun to repair relations with Damascus, they have done so in the interest of pushing back against Tehran's growing influence in the region, which includes friendly political forces in the capitals of Lebanon, Iraq, Syria and Yemen. In the Arab world, Saudi Arabia has led the charge against Iran, and Israel has often appealed to the kingdom to join forces against the Islamic Republic, though no high-level contacts have been publicly revealed.

Netanyahu has, however, traveled to Oman in a rare visit to one of the few Arab states that maintain ties with Israel. Upon the majority-Jewish state's establishment in 1948 and the mass exodus of Palestinians that followed, Arab powers went to war with Israel, which would go on to clash with a coalition of hostile neighbors at least twice more in the 20th century before focusing on the threat posed by Iran and its own regional partners, such as the Lebanese Shiite Muslim Hezbollah movement.

Israel and Saudi Arabia were among the few international voices supporting President Donald Trump's exit from a 2015 nuclear deal that they alleged had allowed Iran to use funds unfrozen by its agreeing to curb nuclear activities to support militant groups abroad and develop ballistic missiles, which Iranian leaders have threatened to use against Israel and U.S. bases should a conflict break out. Fellow signatories China, France, Germany, Russia and the United Kingdom have vowed to continue trading with Iran despite new U.S. sanctions.

The White House stepped up its campaign against Iran ahead of the Warsaw summit as Trump and national security adviser John Bolton attacked Tehran's leaders on social media with #40YearsofFailure hashtags mocking ongoing celebrations commemorating four decades since the 1979 Islamic Revolution that ousted a West-backed monarchy. Iranian officials have what they consider to be a conspiracy to overthrow their government.

As international representatives met in Warsaw, a suicide bombing Revolutionary Guards blamed on "terrorists" and "agents of intelligence services" struck a bus carrying members of the Iranian force, killing up to 27 and wounding 10 more, in the southeast Sistan-Baluchistan province of Iran.

_This story has been updated to include the fact that the official Israeli prime minister's office account deleted its original tweets and uploaded new ones without the phrase "war with Iran."_


----------



## 500

mangekyousharingan said:


> mhmmmmm
> 
> *ISRAEL SAYS IT WANTS 'WAR WITH IRAN' AND IS MEETING WITH ARAB COUNTRIES TO 'ADVANCE' IT*
> BY TOM O'CONNOR ON 2/13/19 AT 2:15 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> US National Security Advisor John Bolton's Message To Ayatollah Of Iran
> WORLDINTERNATIONAL AFFAIRSISRAELIRANWAR
> 
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu has expressed his desire to go to war with Iran, and said he was meeting with dozens of foreign envoys, including those from the Arab world, in order to push the initiative forward.
> 
> The United States has rallied countries from across the world, especially from Europe and the Middle East, to attend a summit in Warsaw in a bid to form a united front against revolutionary Shiite Muslim Iran. In a video posted Wednesday to his office's Twitter account, Netanyahu said he had just had an "excellent meeting" in the Polish capital with Oman's foreign minister, with whom he "discussed additional steps we can take together with the countries of the region in order to advance common interests."
> 
> "From here I am going to a meeting with 60 foreign ministers and envoys of countries from around the world against Iran," the Israeli head of state continued, according to the account's English-language translation of his Hebrew remarks.
> 
> "What is important about this meeting. and it is not in secret, because there are many of those—is that this is an open meeting with representatives of leading Arab countries, that are sitting down together with Israel in order to advance the common interest of war with Iran," he added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu speaks with press following a meeting with Oman’s top diplomat, in Warsaw, Poland, on February 13. Israel has attempted to break its traditional feud with Arab states in order to unite in the face of what it perceives as threats from Iran.ISRAELI GOVERNMENT PRESS OFFICE/SOCIAL MEDIA
> The English-language tweets were soon deleted and re-uploaded with the phrase "combating Iran" replacing "war with Iran." The video with English subtitles was also removed.
> 
> Just before heading to the Warsaw conference, Netanyahu revealed on Tuesday that Israeli forces were behind the shelling of an observation post in Syria's southwestern Al-Quneitra province. The attack was the latest in a once-secretive, years-long campaign to target alleged Iranian and Iran-backed forces battling a 2011 rebel and jihadi uprising on behalf of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> Israel has argued that Iran was attempting to set up forward bases through its elite Revolutionary Guards' Quds Force. While the U.S. has tacitly endorsed such operations, Israeli strikes have antagonized Iranian officials, who have threatened retaliation and have also angered Assad's other major ally, Russia, which has recently called for an end to such maneuvers.
> 
> RELATED STORIES
> 
> Iran Photographer Feels 'Shame' After Trump Tweets Pic
> Iran Will 'Respond Decisively' to Israeli Syria Strikes
> Will Iran Be Trump's Iraq?
> While a number of Arab League states have begun to repair relations with Damascus, they have done so in the interest of pushing back against Tehran's growing influence in the region, which includes friendly political forces in the capitals of Lebanon, Iraq, Syria and Yemen. In the Arab world, Saudi Arabia has led the charge against Iran, and Israel has often appealed to the kingdom to join forces against the Islamic Republic, though no high-level contacts have been publicly revealed.
> 
> Netanyahu has, however, traveled to Oman in a rare visit to one of the few Arab states that maintain ties with Israel. Upon the majority-Jewish state's establishment in 1948 and the mass exodus of Palestinians that followed, Arab powers went to war with Israel, which would go on to clash with a coalition of hostile neighbors at least twice more in the 20th century before focusing on the threat posed by Iran and its own regional partners, such as the Lebanese Shiite Muslim Hezbollah movement.
> 
> Israel and Saudi Arabia were among the few international voices supporting President Donald Trump's exit from a 2015 nuclear deal that they alleged had allowed Iran to use funds unfrozen by its agreeing to curb nuclear activities to support militant groups abroad and develop ballistic missiles, which Iranian leaders have threatened to use against Israel and U.S. bases should a conflict break out. Fellow signatories China, France, Germany, Russia and the United Kingdom have vowed to continue trading with Iran despite new U.S. sanctions.
> 
> The White House stepped up its campaign against Iran ahead of the Warsaw summit as Trump and national security adviser John Bolton attacked Tehran's leaders on social media with #40YearsofFailure hashtags mocking ongoing celebrations commemorating four decades since the 1979 Islamic Revolution that ousted a West-backed monarchy. Iranian officials have what they consider to be a conspiracy to overthrow their government.
> 
> As international representatives met in Warsaw, a suicide bombing Revolutionary Guards blamed on "terrorists" and "agents of intelligence services" struck a bus carrying members of the Iranian force, killing up to 27 and wounding 10 more, in the southeast Sistan-Baluchistan province of Iran.
> 
> _This story has been updated to include the fact that the official Israeli prime minister's office account deleted its original tweets and uploaded new ones without the phrase "war with Iran."_


Iranian regime is attacking both Israel and Arab countries. So we are coordinating counteractions against it. Very natural.


----------



## mangekyo

500 said:


> Iranian regime is attacking both Israel and Arab countries. So we are coordinating counteractions against it. Very natural.



You rally behind UAE and Saudi who we both know cant even fight their way out of a paper bag, yet when you actually have the chance to attack with USA, you back away.

I don't see the logic in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sammuel

mangekyousharingan said:


> mhmmmmm
> 
> *ISRAEL*
> _"_





Come on.

we have nothing against Iranians. It is the mullahs that have been preaching hate for my country for the last 40 years , for some sick reason or for propaganda reason.


As for this person Soleimani.

For the past 20 years this person was in charge of launching missiles at other countries from Lebanon , Syria , Yemen and Iraq.

Now this person got hit with a missile himself . . .

Seems the Mullah regime has some double standards about death by missiles.

Some more double standards :

A few months ago a few hundred Iranian protesters ( some say 1500 ) were killed. Yet the Mullah regime limited and sometimes arrested family members to stop them from having funeral services and mourning ceremonies for the victims.

I am sure that many Iranians see the difference between how they where treated ,to this well organized and sponsored funeral , three days event , and resent that.


~



~


----------



## 500

mangekyousharingan said:


> You rally behind UAE and Saudi who we both know cant even fight their way out of a paper bag, yet when you actually have the chance to attack with USA, you back away.
> 
> I don't see the logic in this.


We bombed ur targets in Syria hundreds times without the US.


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214533002157580294

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Rasengan said:


> What does India have to do with this conversation?


because he is an Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Dubious said:


> Please replace one of your flags with Iran...are you ashamed of your origins?
> @WebMaster


He is Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Dino said:


> Dont think too much about pakistan. America can destroy any iranian target without need for border closings. They have the world's greatest airforce than bypass any border


Is this why world's greatest air force is still flying sorties 18 years after already showing their "greatness" in Afghanistan in 2001? 
Cmon bro! Air force doesnt win wars, ground troops do. Check your recent history...



Dubious said:


> Please replace one of your flags with Iran...are you ashamed of your origins?
> @WebMaster


Wow, am i seeing a mod trolling? smh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

mangekyousharingan said:


> You rally behind UAE and Saudi who we both know cant even fight their way out of a paper bag, yet when you actually have the chance to attack with USA, you back away.
> 
> I don't see the logic in this.



They know Arabs can be manipulated and dumb naturally. Americans know they can’t afford another war - yes they can launch a conflict but the financial cost would be great compared to what they will get out of it. So simple solution have the Arabs fight.


----------



## 925boy

HRK said:


> He is Indian


FYI, I am:
0% Iranian
0% Indian.

Cheers.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Rasengan

925boy said:


> Is this why world's greatest air force is still flying sorties 18 years after already showing their "greatness" in Afghanistan in 2001?
> Cmon bro! Air force doesnt win wars, ground troops do. Check your recent history...
> 
> 
> Wow, am i seeing a mod trolling? smh.



In conventional warfare, air force does matter. In doesn't really apply in the Muslim world due to guerilla tactics hence why America struggles to win wars. Personally, I think Donald Trump must be nervous as elections are just around the corner and the economy will make a sharp correction as predicted by some of the biggest names in Wall Street.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Rasengan said:


> In conventional warfare, air force does matter. In doesn't really apply in the Muslim world due to guerilla tactics hence why America struggles to win wars. Personally, I think Donald Trump must be nervous as elections are just around the corner and the economy will make a sharp correction as predicted by some of the biggest names in Wall Street.


No one is fighting conventional warfare anymore though!! SO my point still holds imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

925boy said:


> No one is fighting conventional warfare anymore though!! SO my point still holds imo.



I agree. Looks like shit has hit the fan and Iran has struck back. Next 24 hours will be crucial in how things play out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

BHarwana said:


> See you don't have a name for the contractor so what did militia killed? Thin air? My friend these events are beyond your understanding. White house is jumping statements from reasons to justification in all directions. They them self don't know why they did it. So how can you tell me why they did it. Trump is retarded and you cannot explain me the reason of a mad man. White house is in panic. It is very visible on Pompeo's face.



Name or not, an American was killed along with more wounded. Don’t tell me Iran wouldn’t retaliate if they were in their shoes...


----------



## BHarwana

Oldman1 said:


> Name or not, an American was killed along with more wounded. Don’t tell me Iran wouldn’t retaliate if they were in their shoes...



His name was Nawres Hamid.


----------



## Oldman1

BHarwana said:


> His name was Nawres Hamid.



An American?


----------



## BHarwana

Oldman1 said:


> An American?


Iraqi and American. What was his contract?


----------



## Oldman1

BHarwana said:


> Iraqi and American. What was his contract?


Could have been a translator.


----------



## BHarwana

Oldman1 said:


> Could have been a translator.


Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

PakFactor said:


> They know Arabs can be manipulated and dumb naturally. Americans know they can’t afford another war - yes they can launch a conflict but the financial cost would be great compared to what they will get out of it. So simple solution have the Arabs fight.


Arab are not dumb , they are clever but some of them are bound in their tribal mentality ....well , their leaders never feel the public support to act bravely ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

However people want to believe this fantasy that Iran are the baddies, they’ve had sanctions imposed on them for as far as I remember until trump backed out of the nuclear deal that was about to make peace and imposed more sanctions. They say Iran has been poking the USA with no ramifications, well how about the west starving their economy and not letting them prosper. To me, it looks like the West has been goading Iran for decades which explains their hate for the US specifically.

good on Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Looks like all is good, we can all go back to sleep


----------



## Dubious

925boy said:


> Wow, am i seeing a mod trolling? smh.


How is asking you to put up your origin flag trolling?



HRK said:


> He is Indian


No wonder he is ashamed of a flag of his place of origin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Dubious said:


> How is asking you to put up your origin flag trolling?


Because there is no real flag to put up and you know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

925boy said:


> no real flag


I didnt know india is a fake state (or whatever your country of origin is)


----------



## monitor

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## 925boy

Wow, it looks like the initial rocket attack that triggered the US's retaliation of killing soleimani was a false flag attack by ISIS on US+ Iraqi troops in that base:

*Was U.S. Wrong About Attack That Nearly Started a War With Iran?*
Iraqi military and intelligence officials have raised doubts about who fired the rockets that started a dangerous spiral of events.










Iraqi soldiers surveying the launch site of a rocket attack that killed an American contractor on a military base near Kirkuk.Credit...Sergey Ponomarev for The New York Times
By Alissa J. Rubin


Feb. 6, 2020



NEPTIS, Iraq — The white Kia pickup turned off the desert road and rumbled onto a dirt track, stopping near a marsh. Soon there was a flash and a ripping sound as the first of the rockets fired from the truck soared toward Iraq’s K-1 military base.

The rockets wounded six people and killed an American contractor, setting off a chain of events that brought the United States and Iran to the brink of war.

The United States blamed an Iraqi militia with close ties to Iran and bombed five of the group’s bases. Angry Iraqis then stormed the American Embassy. The United States then killed Iran’s top general. Iran then fired missiles at American forces and mistakenly shot down a passenger jet, killing 176 people.

But Iraqi military and intelligence officials have raised doubts about who fired the rockets that started the spiral of events, saying they believe it is unlikely that the militia the United States blamed for the attack, Khataib Hezbollah, carried it out.

Continue reading the main story
Iraqi officials acknowledge that they have no direct evidence tying the Dec. 27 rocket attack to one group or another. And elements of Iraq’s security forces have close ties to Iran, which might make them reluctant to blame an Iranian-linked force.

American officials insist that they have solid evidence that Khataib Hezbollah carried out the attack, though they have not made it public.


You have 3 free articles remaining.
Subscribe to The Times
Iraqi officials say their doubts are based on circumstantial evidence and long experience in the area where the attack took place.

The rockets were launched from a Sunni Muslim part of Kirkuk Province notorious for attacks by the Islamic State, a Sunni terrorist group, which would have made the area hostile territory for a Shiite militia like Khataib Hezbollah.

Khataib Hezbollah has not had a presence in Kirkuk Province since 2014.

The Islamic State, however, had carried out three attacks relatively close to the base in the 10 days before the attack on K-1. Iraqi intelligence officials sent reports to the Americans in November and December warning that ISIS intended to target K-1, an Iraqi air base in Kirkuk Province that is also used by American forces.




*‘S.N.L.’ Imagines the Impeachment Trial That Could Have Been*



*Oscar’s Most Talented Newcomer Is 59-Year-Old Antonio Banderas*



*The Day I Realized I Would Never Find Weapons of Mass Destruction in Iraq*
Continue reading the main story
Advertisement

Continue reading the main story
And the abandoned Kia pickup was found was less than 1,000 feet from the site of an ISIS execution in September of five Shiite buffalo herders.





Image




The rockets fired at the K-1 base were launched from the back of this Kia pickup truck. Four rockets that failed to launch can be seen in their silos.Credit...Iraqi Federal Police
These facts all point to the Islamic State, Iraqi officials say.

“All the indications are that it was Daesh,” said Brig. General Ahmed Adnan, the Iraqi chief of intelligence for the federal police at K-1, using the Arabic acronym for the Islamic State. “I told you about the three incidents in the days just before in the area — we know Daesh’s movements.

“We as Iraqi forces cannot even come to this area unless we have a large force because it is not secure. How could it be that someone who doesn’t know the area could come here and find that firing position and launch an attack?”

Khataib Hezbollah has denied responsibility for the attack, and no group has claimed it.

American officials, however, said they had multiple strands of intelligence indicating that Khataib Hezbollah carried it out.

American investigators examined the Kia pickup, which yielded evidence that helped attribute the attack to Khataib Hezbollah, two American officials said, speaking on condition of anonymity to discuss intelligence matters. They did not say what about the truck connected it to the group.

One American official said they also had intercepted communications showing the group’s involvement.

Continue reading the main story
The American officials said that there had been 11 rocket attacks in November and December against Iraqi bases used by American or coalition forces. One official said that for more than half of those attacks, including the Dec. 27 attack, the United States had high confidence that Khataib Hezbollah was responsible.

The United States has not presented any of its intelligence publicly. Nor has it shared the intelligence with Iraq.





Image




Iraqi soldiers at the K-1 base, which was struck by rockets on Dec. 27.Credit...Sergey Ponomarev for The New York Times
“We have requested the American side to share with us any information, any evidence, but they have not sent us any information,” Lt. Gen. Muhammad al-Bayati, the chief of staff for former Prime Minister Adel Abdul Mahdi, said in an interview.

The director general of Iraqi Intelligence and Counterterrorism, Abu Ali al-Basri, said the United States did not consult Iraq before carrying out the Dec. 29 counterattacks on Khataib Hezbollah.

“They did not ask for my analysis of what happened in Kirkuk and neither did they share any of their information,” he said. “Usually, they would do both.”

Despite the fact that American and Iraqi forces work side by side on counterterrorism, American intelligence and defense officials said that the United States does not always share sensitive intelligence with Iraq because Iranian operatives have penetrated the Baghdad government and will feed intelligence to Tehran.

Continue reading the main story
Iraqi intelligence officials said it was difficult to assess the American assertions without seeing the American intelligence.

They said they saw nothing unusual about the truck or the rockets used in the Dec. 27 attack that would have connected them to Khataib Hezbollah. The truck was a standard Kia pickup, except that its bed had been fitted with rocket launchers, they said. The rockets — 107 mm katyushas — are used by all sides in Iraq.

General Adnan said he delivered the truck to the Americans, and that American investigators removed any rocket fragments and one unexploded rocket from the Iraqi side of the base, so it would be difficult for the Iraqis to conduct a deeper forensic investigation of their own.

One discrepancy in the intelligence concerns the number of rockets fired. The Americans said that 31 rockets were fired.

Iraqi witnesses, including General Adnan, who was the first to reach the truck, counted 11.

Several Iraqi officers on the K-1 base thought there might have been as many as 16 but definitely not 31.

Ali Farhan, a farmer and the mayor of Neptis, a tiny village about four miles from K-1 and barely a mile from the launch site, said he happened to be outside talking to his brother about the next morning’s plowing when he saw a truck coming from the southwest — territory friendly to the Islamic State. The truck veered onto a dirt track, went another half mile or so, stopped and turned off its lights.





Image




Iraqi military and police officers talk to village officials in Neptis who reported a suspicious vehicle before the rocket attack.Credit...Sergey Ponomarev for The New York Times
About 35 minutes later, at 7:20 p.m., he saw the first rocket arc into the sky. So did General Adnan, whom the mayor had called for help and who was driving as fast as he could on the dirt road toward the truck to stop it.

Continue reading the main story
“I immediately called headquarters and warned them that rockets had begun to launch toward our base,” General Adnan recalled.

When he reached the truck, he found that the attack could have been worse. There were three racks of 12 launchers, but fewer than half appeared to have had rockets in them and of those four had failed to launch. That would mean a maximum of 14 rockets were fired.

The attack was hardly unanticipated. On Nov. 6, Iraq’s National Security Council sent a report to the Americans noting that since last October, “ISIS terrorists have endeavored to target K-1 base in Kirkuk district by indirect fire (Katyusha rockets).”

An intelligence brief sent to United States officials on Dec. 25 said that Islamic State fighters were trying to gain ground northwest of K-1.

General Adnan said he had warned the Americans about the possibility of a rocket attack on K-1 as recently as lunch the day of the attack when the Iraqis had invited the American commanders at the base for security talks over chicken tikka, rice and kebabs.

One Iraqi Federal Police commander, Col. Talib Madhloum al-Tamimi, said he had beseeched the Americans to keep their reconnaissance balloon in the air to help prevent an attack, but the balloon was down that day for maintenance, he said.

Continue reading the main story
General Adnan said three rockets fell on the Iraqi side of the K-1 base, one on the perimeter fence and about seven on the American side. At least one hit a munitions store on the American side, causing a large secondary explosion.

Unlike most of the attacks against Iraqi and American targets, this one had casualties. Four American soldiers and two Iraqi federal police officers were wounded. The civilian contractor who was killed, an Iraqi-born American named Nawres Waleed Hamid, was working as an interpreter for the Americans.

For the chief of staff of the Iraqi side of the base, Brig. Gen. Amer Isa Hassan, the logical conclusion was that the Islamic State was responsible. “The villages near here are Turkmen and Arab,” he said. “There is sympathy with Daesh there. Why do we resort to blaming Hezbollah or others?”





Image




A Kia pickup truck with rocket launchers in its bed was found abandoned on this dirt track.Credit...Sergey Ponomarev for The New York Times
The Islamic State has been increasingly active in this part of Kirkuk Province in the past year, carrying out near daily attacks with roadside bombs and ambushes using small arms.

Six days after the attack on the base, Defense Secretary Mark T. Esper told reporters, “As you know, last Friday, U.S. forces were attacked by Khataib Hezbollah in — at a base near Kirkuk.”

When American officials informed the Iraqi prime minister they were about to bomb Khataib Hezbollah bases in retaliation, the Iraqis were startled.

Continue reading the main story
Iraqi officials said the group had not had a presence in Kirkuk Province in years. The only time it was active there, they said, was in 2014 during the early days of the fight against the Islamic State.

Muhammad Muhi, the spokesman for Khataib Hezbollah, denied that the militia was responsible for the attack on K-1. The group was only in Kirkuk Province for 80 days in 2014, he said in an interview.

If the Americans had proof that Khataib Hezbollah carried out the attack, he said, they should “share it.”

American officials said that the group has operated throughout Iraq, and has routinely conducted attacks in Sunni territory.

The American attacks on Khataib Hezbollah on Jan. 2 and the drone attack that killed the Iranian and Iraqi military leaders at the Baghdad airport the next day led to widespread anger against the American presence in Iraq and a vote in Iraq’s Parliament to expel all American forces.

The United States has about 5,000 troops in Iraq, whose primary mission is fighting the Islamic State and training the Iraqi military. The Iraqi government has not yet formally asked the Americans to leave but officials on both sides report that relations have been strained.

Iraqi officials say many unanswered questions remain about who was responsible for the K-1 attack.

“The identity still has not been confirmed,” said Abdul Hussain al-Hunain, an aide to Mr. Abdul Mahdi who served as prime minister until Saturday. “There are certain suspicions and I do not claim to know everything, but it be could ISIS or the Baath Party,” he said, referring to disgruntled remnants of the Sunni establishment that held sway over Iraq before the American invasion of 2003. “The situation is complicated in Iraq.”
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/06/...h-evidence.html#click=https://t.co/57CfRdGQ6Y

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

925boy said:


> Wow, it looks like the initial rocket attack that triggered the US's retaliation of killing soleimani was a false flag attack by ISIS on US+ Iraqi troops in that base:
> 
> *Was U.S. Wrong About Attack That Nearly Started a War With Iran?*
> Iraqi military and intelligence officials have raised doubts about who fired the rockets that started a dangerous spiral of events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi soldiers surveying the launch site of a rocket attack that killed an American contractor on a military base near Kirkuk.Credit...Sergey Ponomarev for The New York Times
> By Alissa J. Rubin
> 
> 
> Feb. 6, 2020
> NEPTIS, Iraq — The white Kia pickup turned off the desert road and rumbled onto a dirt track, stopping near a marsh. Soon there was a flash and a ripping sound as the first of the rockets fired from the truck soared toward Iraq’s K-1 military base.
> 
> The rockets wounded six people and killed an American contractor, setting off a chain of events that brought the United States and Iran to the brink of war.
> 
> The United States blamed an Iraqi militia with close ties to Iran and bombed five of the group’s bases. Angry Iraqis then stormed the American Embassy. The United States then killed Iran’s top general. Iran then fired missiles at American forces and mistakenly shot down a passenger jet, killing 176 people.
> 
> But Iraqi military and intelligence officials have raised doubts about who fired the rockets that started the spiral of events, saying they believe it is unlikely that the militia the United States blamed for the attack, Khataib Hezbollah, carried it out.
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Iraqi officials acknowledge that they have no direct evidence tying the Dec. 27 rocket attack to one group or another. And elements of Iraq’s security forces have close ties to Iran, which might make them reluctant to blame an Iranian-linked force.
> 
> American officials insist that they have solid evidence that Khataib Hezbollah carried out the attack, though they have not made it public.
> 
> 
> You have 3 free articles remaining.
> Subscribe to The Times
> Iraqi officials say their doubts are based on circumstantial evidence and long experience in the area where the attack took place.
> 
> The rockets were launched from a Sunni Muslim part of Kirkuk Province notorious for attacks by the Islamic State, a Sunni terrorist group, which would have made the area hostile territory for a Shiite militia like Khataib Hezbollah.
> 
> Khataib Hezbollah has not had a presence in Kirkuk Province since 2014.
> 
> The Islamic State, however, had carried out three attacks relatively close to the base in the 10 days before the attack on K-1. Iraqi intelligence officials sent reports to the Americans in November and December warning that ISIS intended to target K-1, an Iraqi air base in Kirkuk Province that is also used by American forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *‘S.N.L.’ Imagines the Impeachment Trial That Could Have Been*
> 
> 
> 
> *Oscar’s Most Talented Newcomer Is 59-Year-Old Antonio Banderas*
> 
> 
> 
> *The Day I Realized I Would Never Find Weapons of Mass Destruction in Iraq*
> Continue reading the main story
> Advertisement
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> And the abandoned Kia pickup was found was less than 1,000 feet from the site of an ISIS execution in September of five Shiite buffalo herders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rockets fired at the K-1 base were launched from the back of this Kia pickup truck. Four rockets that failed to launch can be seen in their silos.Credit...Iraqi Federal Police
> These facts all point to the Islamic State, Iraqi officials say.
> 
> “All the indications are that it was Daesh,” said Brig. General Ahmed Adnan, the Iraqi chief of intelligence for the federal police at K-1, using the Arabic acronym for the Islamic State. “I told you about the three incidents in the days just before in the area — we know Daesh’s movements.
> 
> “We as Iraqi forces cannot even come to this area unless we have a large force because it is not secure. How could it be that someone who doesn’t know the area could come here and find that firing position and launch an attack?”
> 
> Khataib Hezbollah has denied responsibility for the attack, and no group has claimed it.
> 
> American officials, however, said they had multiple strands of intelligence indicating that Khataib Hezbollah carried it out.
> 
> American investigators examined the Kia pickup, which yielded evidence that helped attribute the attack to Khataib Hezbollah, two American officials said, speaking on condition of anonymity to discuss intelligence matters. They did not say what about the truck connected it to the group.
> 
> One American official said they also had intercepted communications showing the group’s involvement.
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> The American officials said that there had been 11 rocket attacks in November and December against Iraqi bases used by American or coalition forces. One official said that for more than half of those attacks, including the Dec. 27 attack, the United States had high confidence that Khataib Hezbollah was responsible.
> 
> The United States has not presented any of its intelligence publicly. Nor has it shared the intelligence with Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi soldiers at the K-1 base, which was struck by rockets on Dec. 27.Credit...Sergey Ponomarev for The New York Times
> “We have requested the American side to share with us any information, any evidence, but they have not sent us any information,” Lt. Gen. Muhammad al-Bayati, the chief of staff for former Prime Minister Adel Abdul Mahdi, said in an interview.
> 
> The director general of Iraqi Intelligence and Counterterrorism, Abu Ali al-Basri, said the United States did not consult Iraq before carrying out the Dec. 29 counterattacks on Khataib Hezbollah.
> 
> “They did not ask for my analysis of what happened in Kirkuk and neither did they share any of their information,” he said. “Usually, they would do both.”
> 
> Despite the fact that American and Iraqi forces work side by side on counterterrorism, American intelligence and defense officials said that the United States does not always share sensitive intelligence with Iraq because Iranian operatives have penetrated the Baghdad government and will feed intelligence to Tehran.
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Iraqi intelligence officials said it was difficult to assess the American assertions without seeing the American intelligence.
> 
> They said they saw nothing unusual about the truck or the rockets used in the Dec. 27 attack that would have connected them to Khataib Hezbollah. The truck was a standard Kia pickup, except that its bed had been fitted with rocket launchers, they said. The rockets — 107 mm katyushas — are used by all sides in Iraq.
> 
> General Adnan said he delivered the truck to the Americans, and that American investigators removed any rocket fragments and one unexploded rocket from the Iraqi side of the base, so it would be difficult for the Iraqis to conduct a deeper forensic investigation of their own.
> 
> One discrepancy in the intelligence concerns the number of rockets fired. The Americans said that 31 rockets were fired.
> 
> Iraqi witnesses, including General Adnan, who was the first to reach the truck, counted 11.
> 
> Several Iraqi officers on the K-1 base thought there might have been as many as 16 but definitely not 31.
> 
> Ali Farhan, a farmer and the mayor of Neptis, a tiny village about four miles from K-1 and barely a mile from the launch site, said he happened to be outside talking to his brother about the next morning’s plowing when he saw a truck coming from the southwest — territory friendly to the Islamic State. The truck veered onto a dirt track, went another half mile or so, stopped and turned off its lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi military and police officers talk to village officials in Neptis who reported a suspicious vehicle before the rocket attack.Credit...Sergey Ponomarev for The New York Times
> About 35 minutes later, at 7:20 p.m., he saw the first rocket arc into the sky. So did General Adnan, whom the mayor had called for help and who was driving as fast as he could on the dirt road toward the truck to stop it.
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> “I immediately called headquarters and warned them that rockets had begun to launch toward our base,” General Adnan recalled.
> 
> When he reached the truck, he found that the attack could have been worse. There were three racks of 12 launchers, but fewer than half appeared to have had rockets in them and of those four had failed to launch. That would mean a maximum of 14 rockets were fired.
> 
> The attack was hardly unanticipated. On Nov. 6, Iraq’s National Security Council sent a report to the Americans noting that since last October, “ISIS terrorists have endeavored to target K-1 base in Kirkuk district by indirect fire (Katyusha rockets).”
> 
> An intelligence brief sent to United States officials on Dec. 25 said that Islamic State fighters were trying to gain ground northwest of K-1.
> 
> General Adnan said he had warned the Americans about the possibility of a rocket attack on K-1 as recently as lunch the day of the attack when the Iraqis had invited the American commanders at the base for security talks over chicken tikka, rice and kebabs.
> 
> One Iraqi Federal Police commander, Col. Talib Madhloum al-Tamimi, said he had beseeched the Americans to keep their reconnaissance balloon in the air to help prevent an attack, but the balloon was down that day for maintenance, he said.
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> General Adnan said three rockets fell on the Iraqi side of the K-1 base, one on the perimeter fence and about seven on the American side. At least one hit a munitions store on the American side, causing a large secondary explosion.
> 
> Unlike most of the attacks against Iraqi and American targets, this one had casualties. Four American soldiers and two Iraqi federal police officers were wounded. The civilian contractor who was killed, an Iraqi-born American named Nawres Waleed Hamid, was working as an interpreter for the Americans.
> 
> For the chief of staff of the Iraqi side of the base, Brig. Gen. Amer Isa Hassan, the logical conclusion was that the Islamic State was responsible. “The villages near here are Turkmen and Arab,” he said. “There is sympathy with Daesh there. Why do we resort to blaming Hezbollah or others?”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Kia pickup truck with rocket launchers in its bed was found abandoned on this dirt track.Credit...Sergey Ponomarev for The New York Times
> The Islamic State has been increasingly active in this part of Kirkuk Province in the past year, carrying out near daily attacks with roadside bombs and ambushes using small arms.
> 
> Six days after the attack on the base, Defense Secretary Mark T. Esper told reporters, “As you know, last Friday, U.S. forces were attacked by Khataib Hezbollah in — at a base near Kirkuk.”
> 
> When American officials informed the Iraqi prime minister they were about to bomb Khataib Hezbollah bases in retaliation, the Iraqis were startled.
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Iraqi officials said the group had not had a presence in Kirkuk Province in years. The only time it was active there, they said, was in 2014 during the early days of the fight against the Islamic State.
> 
> Muhammad Muhi, the spokesman for Khataib Hezbollah, denied that the militia was responsible for the attack on K-1. The group was only in Kirkuk Province for 80 days in 2014, he said in an interview.
> 
> If the Americans had proof that Khataib Hezbollah carried out the attack, he said, they should “share it.”
> 
> American officials said that the group has operated throughout Iraq, and has routinely conducted attacks in Sunni territory.
> 
> The American attacks on Khataib Hezbollah on Jan. 2 and the drone attack that killed the Iranian and Iraqi military leaders at the Baghdad airport the next day led to widespread anger against the American presence in Iraq and a vote in Iraq’s Parliament to expel all American forces.
> 
> The United States has about 5,000 troops in Iraq, whose primary mission is fighting the Islamic State and training the Iraqi military. The Iraqi government has not yet formally asked the Americans to leave but officials on both sides report that relations have been strained.
> 
> Iraqi officials say many unanswered questions remain about who was responsible for the K-1 attack.
> 
> “The identity still has not been confirmed,” said Abdul Hussain al-Hunain, an aide to Mr. Abdul Mahdi who served as prime minister until Saturday. “There are certain suspicions and I do not claim to know everything, but it be could ISIS or the Baath Party,” he said, referring to disgruntled remnants of the Sunni establishment that held sway over Iraq before the American invasion of 2003. “The situation is complicated in Iraq.”
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/06/...h-evidence.html#click=https://t.co/57CfRdGQ6Y


Even if wasn’t the Shia militias who attacked the base these neocon scums still find excuse like what they did to Saddam wheb they didn’t find any weapons of mass destruction they said well he was a bad guy any way and it’s good that we toppled his regime. The same for soliemani they say even if he didn’t attack the k1 base and the embassy he was a bad guy which we all know why he would be in Iraq himself if he was planning an attack on the Americans?! It’s just like saying bin laden went to be York in person to see the attacks?! also he was on their assassination list for long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sammuel

925boy said:


> *Was U.S. Wrong About Attack That Nearly Started a War With Iran?*




Comparing number of incidents in the Gulf where Iran was involved in , starting from the mining of tankers , up to the madness of launching ballistic missiles at a neighboring country, you can see a decline in the recent month. Seems so far that Iran is still in shock and calculating their next move.

But it is clear that had the Americans not responded , they would simply be challenged again to do so by Iran. Anyone that followed the developments in the past half year can conclude that.

But beside that.

For everyone of the thousands of rockets that flew in this region , Soleimani was personally responsible.

Now this man that was responsible for launching rockets at others , from Yemen , Lebanon , Syria and Iraq , got hit by a rocket himself.

Hopefully there would be less rockets flying around landing on civilians.

~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

*US assassinated Suleimani to quash Iran’s talks with Gulf monarchies*

The Trump administration ordered the January 3 assassination of Major General Qassem Suleimani, one of Iran’s most senior officials, not because he posed some “imminent threat,” but rather in a calculated bid to disrupt Tehran’s attempts to reach an accommodation with Washington’s allies in the region.
Last month’s assassination of General Suleimani was initially defended by Trump and administration officials as a preemptive strike aimed at foiling supposedly “imminent” attacks on US personnel or interests in the Middle East. This pretext soon fell apart, however, and the US president and his aides fell back to justifying the extra-judicial murder of a senior state official as revenge for his support for Shia militias that resisted the US occupation of Iraq 15 years earlier and retaliation for a missile strike that killed an American military contractor last December.
That strike was launched against a military base housing American troops in the northern Iraqi province of Kirkuk. Iraqi security officials have since contradicted the US claim that an Iranian-backed Shia militia was responsible for the attack. They have pointed out that the missiles were launched from a predominantly Sunni area where the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) is active, and that Iraqi intelligence had warned US forces in November and December that ISIS was preparing to target the base.
In the wake of the drone assassinations, US Secretary of State Pompeo sarcastically told the media: “Is there any history that would indicate that it was remotely possible that this kind gentleman, this diplomat of great order—Qassem Suleimani—had traveled to Baghdad for the idea of conducting a peace mission? We know that wasn’t true.”

As the _Times_ report indicates, that was precisely what Suleimani was doing in Baghdad, the US knew it and that is why it assassinated him. Iraqi Prime Minister Adel Abdul-Mahdi said at the time that General Suleimani had flown into the country, on a commercial flight and using his diplomatic passport, for the express purpose of delivering an Iranian response to a message from Saudi Arabia as part of talks aimed at de-escalating tensions.
The more that emerges about the assassination of Suleimani, the more the abject criminality of his murder becomes clear. It was carried out neither as a reckless act of revenge nor to ward off unspecified attacks. Rather, it was a calculated act of imperialist terror designed to disrupt talks aimed at defusing tensions in the Persian Gulf and to convince the wavering Gulf monarchies that Washington is prepared to go to war against Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Coward child murder is dead, just get over it.


not my writing , european writing , go complain to them .and what ever he was he never was a coward and his action showed it . I rather said the cowards are the one who resorted to assassination when he was guest of Iraq government on an official mission to deesclate conflicts in the region instead of facing him on battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> not my writing , european writing , go complain to them


There are 8 billion people on earth u dont post everything they write here.



> and what ever he was he never was a coward and his action showed it .


OK, he bravely sent poor migrant Afghan kids to murder poor Syrian kids.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> There are 8 billion people on earth u dont post everything they write here.
> 
> 
> OK, he bravely sent poor migrant Afghan kids to murder poor Syrian kids.


and he walked in front line with them
but well it won't change the fact that some people feared to fight with him in battlefield and instead resorted to assassination when he was guest of another country and was on an official mission to deescalate the tension in the region

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

500 said:


> Coward child murder is dead, just get over it.



after filthy Zionist soldiers realized Hezbollah men were not defenseless Palestinian women and children they can slaughter, there were reports of mini mutiny's..

officers safely behind computers ordering men into battle against dug in Hezbollah forces and refusing to go.... 

thats a cultural difference between coward Zionists who worship materalism and life. and a soldier of velayat who take inspiration from the battle of karbala. Qassem Soleimani was one of the most senior officers in Iran, and personally was in the dirt with his men. supervising and raising morale. his rank counterparts In other countries don't even get their uniforms dirty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Hack-Hook said:


> and he walked in front line with them
> but well it won't change the fact that some people feared to fight with him in battlefield and instead resorted to assassination when he was guest of another country and was on an official mission to deescalate the tension in the region


No he was not. He always hided behind Afghan kids.



zartosht said:


> after filthy Zionist soldiers realized Hezbollah men were not defenseless Palestinian women and children they can slaughter, there were reports of mini mutiny's..
> 
> officers safely behind computers ordering men into battle against dug in Hezbollah forces and refusing to go....
> 
> thats a cultural difference between coward Zionists who worship materalism and life. and a soldier of velayat who take inspiration from the battle of karbala. Qassem Soleimani was one of the most senior officers in Iran, and personally was in the dirt with his men. supervising and raising morale. his rank counterparts In other countries don't even get their uniforms dirty.


Assad owns Hezbalshaytain and Israel owns Assad. That's how it works.


----------



## dani92

F-22Raptor said:


> The US just assasinated the second most powerful man in Iran and an enemy of the United States.


I thought you republican neocon scumbags are against endless war?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

dani92 said:


> I thought you republican neocon scumbags are against endless war?!


Not if Iran tests their patience.


----------



## dani92

Beny Karachun said:


> Not if Iran tests their patience.


Sorry but the neocons wanted war with Iran since the revolution and later after 9/11.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rukarl

The last time when their puppet in the Middle East carried out assasinations of Iranians they were forcefully dragged in a conflict involving all the 5 continents. With India, as location, being the last and most serious warning. They ofcourse p*d their pants and retreated and all is well now.

USA needs the same treatment and they will get it. They will be fought all over the world by Iranian intelligence. Its not a matter of if but when an American ambassador or official will be blown to pieces.

1953- still continuing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trench Broom

A friend of Qasem has gone to join him in eternal hell.



> Hezbollah commander Ali Mohammed Younis was assassinated by unknown individuals in southern Lebanon on Saturday, according to Iranian media.
> 
> Younis was "responsible for pursuing spies and collaborators," according to unofficial statements, the Iranian Fars news agency reported.
> 
> 
> The Fars report included an image of a body lying next to an open vehicle.
> 
> According to the Lebanese MTV news, Hezbollah sources stated that Younis was found stabbed to death in his vehicle. Sputnik news added that he was found south of Nabatiyeh.
> 
> Video of a minaret announcing Younis's death in southern Lebanon was shared by the Iranian Tasnim news agency on their Twitter account.
> 
> According to Sputnik, Younis was a "close associate" of former IGRC Quds Force commander Qasem Soleimani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

dani92 said:


> Sorry but the neocons wanted war with Iran since the revolution and later after 9/11.


Bruh if the US wanted war Teheran would have had an American flag after the Praying Mantis operation


----------



## BATMAN

Trench Broom said:


> A friend of Qasem has gone to join him in eternal hell.


even virus is forcing FIGHTERs of sulemani to flee from Syria, back to their homes in UK and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Beny Karachun said:


> Bruh if the US wanted war Teheran would have had an American flag after the Praying Mantis operation


Would only happen after Iran and Israels destruction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

500 said:


> OK, he bravely sent poor migrant Afghan kids to murder poor Syrian kids.


https://lifeinsaudiarabia.net/daugh...SkW3zMxnaUmdCuOPlCSaByrHFw8ngTlOZ7IMMsQafOaaw

Situation was reported so grave and obviously without supply of manpower Iranian campaign in whole region would collapse, which i'm hoping after spread of COVID.


----------



## dani92

Beny Karachun said:


> Bruh if the US wanted war Teheran would have had an American flag after the Praying Mantis operation


Lol not after another Vietnam just remember how the coward Reagan ran away from Hezbollah in Lebanon so how can he handle invading Iran?!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beny Karachun

dani92 said:


> Lol not after another Vietnam just remember how the coward Reagan ran away from Hezbollah in Lebanon so how can he handle invading Iran?!


Why are you talking about things from so many years ago? If the US wills, it will absolutely wreck Iran, turn it into a bowl or glass, and make sure not even a cockroach ever land its feet there for the next century.

Remember Operation Praying Mantis, that was utter humiliation for Iran. And recently Soleimani got fried by the US.



Rukarl said:


> Would only happen after Iran and Israels destruction


Israel won't get destroyed


----------



## dani92

Beny Karachun said:


> Why are you talking about things from so many years ago? If the US wills, it will absolutely wreck Iran, turn it into a bowl or glass, and make sure not even a cockroach ever land its feet there for the next century.
> 
> Remember Operation Praying Mantis, that was utter humiliation for Iran. And recently Soleimani got fried by the US.
> 
> 
> Israel won't get destroyed


You speak as if using a nuclear weapons are some kind of game and that Iran can’t hit back with nukes/dirty bombs/EMPs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Beny Karachun said:


> Why are you talking about things from so many years ago? If the US wills, it will absolutely wreck Iran, turn it into a bowl or glass, and make sure not even a cockroach ever land its feet there for the next century.
> 
> Remember Operation Praying Mantis, that was utter humiliation for Iran. And recently Soleimani got fried by the US.
> 
> 
> Israel won't get destroyed



That operation you talk about, happened in 1988. After going through a turbulent revolution and 8 years of bloody war and a wrecked and fatiqued army, Iran couldnt do much against the US.

Back then Iran had no ballistic missiles, no submarines, no forces in the region, no anti ship missiles, no drones.... nothing, nada, zero.

Thank god US military planners arent as dumb as you are.

About Soleimani, are you kidding right ? He was responsible for the coordination and funding of slaying of atleast 4000 American occupying soldiers. 4000 Americans vs 1 general is fair enough to me.

And recently more Americans were blown up at their base. This will continue my settler friend, Irans retaliation will continue during Trump and long after he is gone.

Dumb mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beny Karachun

Rukarl said:


> That operation you talk about, happened in 1988. After going through a turbulent revolution and 8 years of bloody war and a wrecked and fatiqued army, Iran couldnt do much against the US.
> 
> Back then Iran had no ballistic missiles, no submarines, no forces in the region, no anti ship missiles, no drones.... nothing, nada, zero.
> 
> Thank god US military planners arent as dumb as you are.
> 
> About Soleimani, are you kidding right ? He was responsible for the coordination and funding of slaying of atleast 4000 American occupying soldiers. 4000 Americans vs 1 general is fair enough to me.
> 
> And recently more Americans were blown up at their base. This will continue my settler friend, Irans retaliation will continue during Trump and long after he is gone.
> 
> Dumb mistake.


Your friend here is talking about Vietnam and you're crying about 1988? Iran was humiliated, is being humiliated, and will be humiliated, by both the US and Israel, countless of times.

All your weaponry is nothing compared to what the US has to offer and a single US carrier group can wipe the floor with Iran.

And all it took to kill your most important general, second most important man in Iran, was a single drone, and a simple order to execute.
And all Iran could do in response was fire 13 ballistic missiles that did absolutely nothing at an unprotected airbase, and then get sanctioned to hell to make it even more of a poor shithole than it was the day before.

You're a delusional schizophrenic if you think Iran is winning in any shape or form, whether it is militarily, economically or politicially.



dani92 said:


> You speak as if using a nuclear weapons are some kind of game and that Iran can’t hit back with nukes/dirty bombs/EMPs.


It doesn't need nukes to defeat Iran. 

Iran can't, it doesn't have the means themselves, nor the means to deliver them.


----------



## Mithridates

Beny Karachun said:


> Your friend here is talking about Vietnam and you're crying about 1988? Iran was humiliated, is being humiliated, and will be humiliated, by both the US and Israel, countless of times.
> 
> All your weaponry is nothing compared to what the US has to offer and a single US carrier group can wipe the floor with Iran.
> 
> And all it took to kill your most important general, second most important man in Iran, was a single drone, and a simple order to execute.
> And all Iran could do in response was fire 13 ballistic missiles that did absolutely nothing at an unprotected airbase, and then get sanctioned to hell to make it even more of a poor shithole than it was the day before.
> 
> You're a delusional schizophrenic if you think Iran is winning in any shape or form, whether it is militarily, economically or politicially.
> 
> 
> It doesn't need nukes to defeat Iran.
> 
> Iran can't, it doesn't have the means themselves, nor the means to deliver them.


i hope when the day comes you can say these words again without shitting your pants.


----------



## Rukarl

Beny Karachun said:


> Your friend here is talking about Vietnam and you're crying about 1988? Iran was humiliated, is being humiliated, and will be humiliated, by both the US and Israel, countless of times.


I thought the Israelis would know what humiliation means when a few south Lebanese peasants sent your soldiers home in bodybags to their weeping mothers ?

Or US losing in Vietnam...or the US losing thousands of well equipped servicemen to ragtag flipflop wearing civilians armed with old rifles and stones.


If you were a American,Israeli dad or mom, wouldn't you be shocked and ashamed to know your son or daughter, despite having the best equipment and ammunition than anyone in the world have been killed by a former Iraqi taxi driver or a Lebanese peasant?

Thats incredibly shameful and a huge humiliation imo. Iran humiliated the US many times since 1980's. I wouldnt even go into the details as i have no time to write everything but will for sure do if you are cheeky enough. 



Beny Karachun said:


> All your weaponry is nothing compared to what the US has to offer and a single US carrier group can wipe the floor with Iran.


 They would have done it if they could when Iran openly declared war on the US government in 1980 by seizing dozens of US diplomats and military personnel.

True, US has a trillion dollar army, which can quickly turn into a 10 bilion$ organization with just 2 noor and qader anti ship missiles.



Beny Karachun said:


> And all it took to kill your most important general, second most important man in Iran, was a single drone, and a simple order to execute.



And even with a simple order now, the supreme leader of Iran can order to fire thousands of ballistic missiles into densely packed Israeli cities, leaving Israeli infrastructure cratered and paralyzed for the next decades.

Oh and there would be no warning, this time.

See my settler friend. If Iran's strategic game was based on one or two emotional and rash decisions we would have never been able to make so many friends in the region, you know.



Beny Karachun said:


> And all Iran could do in response was fire 13 ballistic missiles that did absolutely nothing at an unprotected airbase,



Oh ofcourse it did nothing, just smashed their facilities into rubbles.


















Beny Karachun said:


> and then get sanctioned to hell to make it even more of a poor shithole than it was the day before.


Sanctions dont mean anything when the government is still able to troll the US and Israel.

It also dont mean anything when the average Iranian lives on par with the average Israeli despite being sanctioned since 1980.



Beny Karachun said:


> You're a delusional schizophrenic if you think Iran is winning in any shape or form, whether it is militarily, economically or politicially.


To correct you : You're a delusional schizophrenic if you think whats being played out on the ground RIGHT NOW is some kind of US win.



Beny Karachun said:


> It doesn't need nukes to defeat Iran.


Just like how you don't need nukes to defeat a few Iraqi or Afghan peasants, right ?



Beny Karachun said:


> Iran can't,



Can't what ? Build nukes ? Its a 40'tech. It can easily be achieved by Iranian scientists. But the decision for making is something else.



Beny Karachun said:


> it doesn't have the means themselves, nor the means to deliver them.



There is no need for developing nukes, at this point, really. Not worth it considering the political opposition. What will it achieve for Iran, anyway ? We can't use them. Nukes are trash. They cant be used because no one will launch the first one. Its a imaginery weapon.

Look at that destroyed US base, that was achieved with pinpoint technology, even without armed warheads. Just empty heads.

Considering Israel's size (its 2,3 times bigger than the US airbase) , it can easily be destroyed with highly advanced BM technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar

Rukarl said:


> I thought the Israelis would know what humiliation means when a few south Lebanese peasants sent your soldiers home in bodybags to their weeping mothers ?
> 
> Or US losing in Vietnam...or the US losing thousands of well equipped servicemen to ragtag flipflop wearing civilians armed with old rifles and stones.
> 
> 
> If you were a American,Israeli dad or mom, wouldn't you be shocked and ashamed to know your son or daughter, despite having the best equipment and ammunition than anyone in the world have been killed by a former Iraqi taxi driver or a Lebanese peasant?
> 
> Thats incredibly shameful and a huge humiliation imo. Iran humiliated the US many times since 1980's. I wouldnt even go into the details as i have no time to write everything but will for sure do if you are cheeky enough.
> 
> They would have done it if they could when Iran openly declared war on the US government in 1980 by seizing dozens of US diplomats and military personnel.
> 
> True, US has a trillion dollar army, which can quickly turn into a 10 bilion$ organization with just 2 noor and qader anti ship missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> And even with a simple order now, the supreme leader of Iran can order to fire thousands of ballistic missiles into densely packed Israeli cities, leaving Israeli infrastructure cratered and paralyzed for the next decades.
> 
> Oh and there would be no warning, this time.
> 
> See my settler friend. If Iran's strategic game was based on one or two emotional and rash decisions we would have never been able to make so many friends in the region, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ofcourse it did nothing, just smashed their facilities into rubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanctions dont mean anything when the government is still able to troll the US and Israel.
> 
> It also dont mean anything when the average Iranian lives on par with the average Israeli despite being sanctioned since 1980.
> 
> 
> To correct you : You're a delusional schizophrenic if you think whats being played out on the ground RIGHT NOW is some kind of US win.
> 
> 
> Just like how you don't need nukes to defeat a few Iraqi or Afghan peasants, right ?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't what ? Build nukes ? Its a 40'tech. It can easily be achieved by Iranian scientists. But the decision for making is something else.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need for developing nukes, at this point, really. Not worth it considering the political opposition. What will it achieve for Iran, anyway ? We can't use them. Nukes are trash. They cant be used because no one will launch the first one. Its a imaginery weapon.
> 
> Look at that destroyed US base, that was achieved with pinpoint technology, even without armed warheads. Just empty heads.
> 
> Considering Israel's size (its 2,3 times bigger than the US airbase) , it can easily be destroyed with highly advanced BM technology.



few sentence for Israeli members here.


keep dreaming that JCPOA ( Iran nuclear deal ) has stop or postponed or stop R&D on Iran nuclear program

as IAEA been told to f**** off and there is no more inspection
*IAEA again demands ‘immediate cooperation’ from Iran on nuclear sites*

and Iran has told whole world Iran has no more commitments




https://www.tehrantimes.com/news/443820/Iran-takes-fifth-and-last-step-to-end-commitment-to-JCPOA

and as COVID-19 going true U.S and making is downfall coming through faster and U.S soft power going down day by day by stealing EU, Canada ( allies) mask and it losing its international states


you Israeli members can keep dreaming, I as Iranian have no problem with it

but I hold you accountable here after decade here in forum

Trump and Netanyahu promised world that Iran will be not allowed to make nuclear
will see about that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Beny Karachun said:


> Not if Iran tests their patience.


Republicans acting like they have stamina for a new, larger war = a bluff.

What a joke.



500 said:


> Assad owns Hezbalshaytain and Israel owns Assad. That's how it works.


How can Assad Own hezbollah when Hezbollah(and Iran) were critical to him surviving till today? can you make that make sense? how did the one who needed help(Assad) turn into the one in control(over Hezbollah)? once again, you are here feeding PDF lies and propaganda.



Beny Karachun said:


> Not if Iran tests their patience.


Iran is testing them today, because Iran knows they dont have stamina for an Iran situation. You are smart, so i hope and assume you've looked at the "numbers" and realities on ground. US will achieve in Iran what Turkey will achieve in Syria- after all the bombing, they will each carry their record of enemies killed and # of destroyed equipments. thats it. no territory, no change of regime,zip.



Beny Karachun said:


> Bruh if the US wanted war Teheran would have had an American flag after the Praying Mantis operation


nothing that happens inside the space of theory matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

925boy said:


> nothing that happens inside the space of theory matters.


Ironic, since you've been out there claiming you would easily defeat the US and Israel theoretically, yet never achieved anything close to such an achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Rukarl said:


> That operation you talk about, happened in 1988. After going through a turbulent revolution and 8 years of bloody war and a wrecked and fatiqued army, Iran couldnt do much against the US.
> 
> Back then Iran had no ballistic missiles, no submarines, no forces in the region, no anti ship missiles, no drones.... nothing, nada, zero.
> 
> Thank god US military planners arent as dumb as you are.
> 
> About Soleimani, are you kidding right ? He was responsible for the coordination and funding of slaying of atleast 4000 American occupying soldiers. 4000 Americans vs 1 general is fair enough to me.
> 
> And recently more Americans were blown up at their base. This will continue my settler friend, Irans retaliation will continue during Trump and long after he is gone.
> 
> Dumb mistake.



Another video from the drone of the Al-Thairan group
This time over Ayn al-Assad
What happened to the air defense system they deployed ?


*and this is an Iranian backed group not IRGC itself they are much more powerful than a rag tag group*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247932435578392578

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Beny Karachun said:


> Ironic, since you've been out there claiming you would easily defeat the US and Israel theoretically, yet never achieved anything close to such an achievement.


Stop misquoting me, i never said Iran can defeat US and ISrael. What i do know is that US and ISrael today cant defeat IRan though, which is the big problem. Why do u think America is so mad these days? the country cant beat up any countries anymore without paying a high cost, same goes for Israel. 

IN short, US and ISrael's decades of dominance are essentially over- all your Iron domes, F35s etc cant achieve what they used to achieve b4. look at US ,about to get kicked out of IRaq, by whom and for what? Look at US relying on Taliban so US can extricate itself out of Afghanistan.

bro, keep thinking we are in year 2000!



500 said:


> That's the point. Hezbalshaytan thugs are dying for Assad's family luxory cars and villas. That's despide the fact that Assad slaughtered hundreds of them in Lebanon.
> 
> In short Khamenaists and Hezbies are b&&tches of Assad and Assad is a b&&tch of Israel.


OK.....AANNNNDDD????????? why dont u mind your biz and let Hezbollah and Assad handle their own relationship?


----------



## striver44

funny to see them still bitching about bombing some hangar in iraq. 

dude,they kill your most powerful general and this is the only retaliation you'll ever get.not more not less.


----------



## 925boy

striver44 said:


> funny to see them still bitching about bombing some hangar in iraq.
> 
> dude,they kill your most powerful general and this is the only retaliation you'll ever get.not more not less.


Comment screenshot completed.


----------



## Beny Karachun

925boy said:


> Stop misquoting me, i never said Iran can defeat US and ISrael. What i do know is that US and ISrael today cant defeat IRan though, which is the big problem. Why do u think America is so mad these days? the country cant beat up any countries anymore without paying a high cost, same goes for Israel.
> 
> IN short, US and ISrael's decades of dominance are essentially over- all your Iron domes, F35s etc cant achieve what they used to achieve b4. look at US ,about to get kicked out of IRaq, by whom and for what? Look at US relying on Taliban so US can extricate itself out of Afghanistan.
> 
> bro, keep thinking we are in year 2000!


Stopping the US from destroying Iran, is called defeating the US. And you're not able to do that.

How our F35s and Iron Domes any weaker? What are you even talking about?


----------



## dani92

Beny Karachun said:


> Stopping the US from destroying Iran, is called defeating the US. And you're not able to do that.
> 
> How our F35s and Iron Domes any weaker? What are you even talking about?


Anyone can destroy anything but can they achieve victory no just like you destroyed Lebanon after they massacred your soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> funny to see them still bitching about bombing some hangar in iraq.
> 
> dude,they kill your most powerful general and this is the only retaliation you'll ever get.not more not less.


Dude, just a few weeks ago 2 american rednecks were blown to pieces by Iran.


----------



## striver44

just 2???? congratulations. your prized generals worth= 2 ordinary US soldier

and then the Americans blew scores of your soldiers and base all across Iraq.


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> just 2???? congratulations. your prized generals worth= 2 ordinary US soldier


Dumbass, Soleimani was responsible for funding and killing of 4000 Americans in Iraq. Not only did he kill thousands of American soldiers but today many Americans are sitting like a piece of meat on wheelchair with no arms and legs.

So thousands of American casualties equals to 1 Soleimani. A proud achievement actually.



striver44 said:


> just 2???? congratulations. your prized generals worth= 2 ordinary US soldier


No dumbass. The US and Israel only manage to kill the local forces aligned with Iran, you dumbass. Iran does not send its ground troops, it has many friends in the neighboring countries that share the same ideology as Iran (US=out of the middle east). You didnt kill any Iranian in Iraq you dipshit. All you managed was to kill 2 civilian security guards and a local chef cook.


An Iraqi working at the Kitchen at Karbalaa civilian airport killed last night by the #US forces was promoted to the rank of an #IRGC #Iranian General overnight by Twitterati and got thousands of retweets and likes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238435632982212614

See, people like you that are a total waste of space and oxygen fail to grasp the reality. Iraqi resistance and patriotism has nothing to do with any other external factor. Iran is just a neighboring country that helps the Iraqis fight the 17 year old occupation. By bombing Iraqi kitchen workers and branding them as ''Iranian'' is not going to help you, dumbass.


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Dumbass, Soleimani was responsible for funding and killing of 4000 Americans in Iraq. Not only did he kill thousands of American soldiers but today many Americans are sitting like a piece of meat on wheelchair with no arms and legs.
> 
> So thousands of American casualties equals to 1 Soleimani. A proud achievement actually.


I think if the US decide to kill Rouhani the price will be 4 american contractors dead, that is 2x more than the number of US soldiers killed as a retaliation of soleimani killing


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> I think if the US decide to kill Rouhani the price will be 4 american contractors dead, that is 2x more than the number of US soldiers killed as a retaliation of soleimani killing


1 Iranian general killed 4000 Americans, you dumbass. BE PROUD OF THIS !!


----------



## 925boy

striver44 said:


> and then the Americans blew scores of your soldiers and base all across Iraq.


Lies, because all the people the Americans "blew" away in Iraq were Iraqis.



striver44 said:


> I think if the US decide to kill Rouhani the price will be 4 american contractors dead, that is 2x more than the number of US soldiers killed as a retaliation of soleimani killing


US wont even kill another Iranian general because US doesnt know which country in the Middle East it will get kicked out from next if it does that.


----------



## striver44

Oh I forgot the worth of 2 most senior Iranian general (Soleimani &Muhandis)= 2 US *Ordinary soldier* and it took 2 months to do just that.


----------



## Rukarl

Soleimani singlehandedly destroyed thousands of American lives. Be proud of this you piece of shit. Move around like insects and worms and remember who did that to you !


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> 1 Iranian general killed 4000 Americans, you dumbass. BE PROUD OF THIS !!


most of the US casualties are by the sunni insurgency in the baghdad,ramadi and fallujah triangle. + and this 4000 deaths happened before Soleimani killing. so it doesnt count as *"retaliation"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> Oh I forgot the worth of 2 most senior Iranian general (Soleimani &Muhandis)= 2 US *Ordinary soldier* and it took 2 months to do just that.


Mohandis was a proud Iraqi. Not Iranian, you dumbass.

Seems like your mother dropped you on your head when you were a baby


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> 1 Iranian general killed 4000 Americans, you dumbass. BE PROUD OF THIS !!


1 hellfire missile killed 2 most prized so called axis of resistance generals
be proud of this


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> most of the US casualties are by the sunni insurgency in the baghdad,ramadi and fallujah triangle. + and this 4000 deaths happened before Soleimani killing. so it doesnt count as *"retaliation"*


No Dumbass, the general armed opposition against the US occupation was done with full Iranian blessing. We are proud to also have armed thousands of Iraqi sunnis fighting for their fatherland.

Iranian assistance to sunni groups in Iraq is well documented you dumbass.

You need to get your head out of your ASAP.


----------



## striver44

conspiracy theories* (iranians and their syrian allies love conspiracy theories).
Soleimani is actually an italian masquerading as an Iranian general


just look at those hands










*



Rukarl said:


> No Dumbass, the general armed opposition against the US occupation was done with full Iranian blessing.
> 
> You need to get your head out of your ASAP.


no they are not, the first and most violent of sunni insurgencies are done by this guy, which is very very anti Iranian





you might recognize his successor group, the So called daesh



Rukarl said:


> Mohandis was a proud Iraqi. Not Iranian, you dumbass.
> 
> Seems like your mother dropped you on your head when you were a baby


Mohandis is an iranian collaborator during iran iraq war, which happen to have an iranian mother

*PROuD IrAqI My ***



*


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> conspiracy theories* (iranians and their syrian allies love conspiracy theories).
> Soleimani is actually an italian masquerading as an Iranian general
> 
> 
> *








With Soleimani


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> With Soleimani


wow that must be the passenger of ukrainine airlines 752 after Iran retaliates by totally accurately sending missile to the americans for soleimani


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> no they are not, the first and most violent of sunni insurgencies are done by this guy, which is very very anti Iranian
> 
> you might recognize his successor group, the So called daesh



No dumbass, a few guys like al Zarqawi dont make all sunni patriot iraqis support him and his ideology. What a stupid moron you are.



striver44 said:


> Mohandis is an iranian collaborator during iran iraq war, which happen to have an iranian mother



Mohandes was living in Iraq, had Iraqi father and Iraqi nationality. What does that make him you dumbass ? a Dominican



striver44 said:


> wow that must be the passenger of ukrainine airlines 752 after Iran retaliates by totally accurately sending missile to the americans for soleimani


WOW, or it must be the few peasant afghanis that crashed in the heart of the US. I laugh at US incompetence. Constantly being killed by Irans friends.

But we had nothing to do with this for sure.


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> No dumbass, a few guys like al Zarqawi dont make all sunni patriot iraqis support him and his ideology. What a stupid moron you are.


I never said all sunnis, its a matter of *HARD AND COLD FACTS, *that most US casualties are as a result of the sunni Insurgency under zarqawi (which totally completely hate Iran) and most of the most gruesome battle are between the US and Sunni insurgency, Shia insurgency just pale in comparison.

just look at the multiple battle of fallujah as exmaple. 

so your claims that those are under iranian blessing's are totally ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

striver44 said:


> most of the US casualties are by the sunni insurgency in the baghdad,ramadi and fallujah triangle. + and this 4000 deaths happened before Soleimani killing. so it doesnt count as *"retaliation"*



US could not invade and destroy Afghanistan and Iraq without full Iranian assistance.

Today Taliban don't even want to hear their excuses. Iraqi Sunnis and Kurds are trying to get them out of Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Btw, any news about your beloved CIA guy ? 





I heard he enjoys Iranian Chole kabab in some nice villa


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Mohandes was living in Iraq, had Iraqi father and Iraqi nationality. What does that make him you dumbass ? a Dominican
> 
> 
> .


Mohandes was living in Iraq, had Iraqi father and Iraqi nationality. and somewhat fighting for iran during iran iraq war that makes him *a traitor *thank you



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> US could not invade and destroy Afghanistan and Iraq without full Iranian assistance.
> 
> Today Taliban don't even want to hear their excuses. Iraqi Sunnis and Kurds are trying to get them out of Iraq.


as I said before this people are full of delusion of themeselves.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

striver44 said:


> I never said all sunnis, its a matter of *HARD AND COLD FACTS, *that most US casualties are as a result of the sunni Insurgency under zarqawi (which totally completely hate Iran) and most of the most gruesome battle are between the US and Sunni insurgency, Shia insurgency just pale in comparison.
> 
> just look at the multiple battle of fallujah as exmaple.
> 
> so your claims that those are under iranian blessing's are totally ridiculous.



True, Daesh took advantage of Sunni sentiments. However US also helped Daesh along and later into Syria to discredit FSA.


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> I never said all sunnis, its a matter of *HARD AND COLD FACTS, *that most US casualties are as a result of the sunni Insurgency under zarqawi (which totally completely hate Iran) and most of the most gruesome battle are between the US and Sunni insurgency, Shia insurgency just pale in comparison.


 BULLSHIT, the most severe battles happened in Shia iraqi cities where the Americans got constactly killed and maimed by Iraqi shia. You dumbass.

All the evidence are there. Not to mention the Iranian funding of Sunni resistance by allowing the Shia in Iraq to collaborate with their Sunni brothers to kill Americans.




striver44 said:


> so your claims that those are under iranian blessing's are totally ridiculous.


Haha, every Joe knows that you dumbass. Have you been living under a rock since 2003 ?


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

striver44 said:


> as I said before this people are full of delusion of themeselves.



That is an understatement.

You would think that scoundrel Sulemani was Mahdi coming back from his occultation.

Maybe he killed all 4k Americans himself Godfather style. Lol.


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Btw, any news about your beloved CIA guy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he enjoys Iranian Chole kabab in some nice villa


wow , I think soleimani cute and hot daughter have to live up with this

totally not so handsome father anymore


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> Mohandes was living in Iraq, had Iraqi father and Iraqi nationality. and somewhat fighting for iran during iran iraq war that makes him *a traitor *thank you


Dumbass, if Mohandes is a traitor or not ... is up to the Iraqis to decide that...and not a gypsy like you.

We saw what position Mohandes had in Iraq. With full blessing of Iraqi people



striver44 said:


> wow , I think soleimani cute and hot daughter have to live up with this
> 
> totally not so handsome father anymore
> View attachment 622723


You know how easy it is to post photos American dead bodies torn apart by IED shrapnels ? Only gypsies like you go against forum rules to post graphic images 



striver44 said:


> wow , I think soleimani cute and hot daughter have to live up with this
> 
> totally not so handsome father anymore
> View attachment 622723


Imagine, going to a country. Having a death and injured figure of 36.000+ and at the end leaving the country to Shia patriot Iraqis and their neighbouring friends .

What a failure, you dumbass.


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> BULLSHIT, the most severe battles happened in *Shia iraqi cities* where the Americans got constactly killed and maimed by Iraqi shia. You dumbass.



*yawwwwnn*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Battle_of_Fallujah
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Ramadi_(2006)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Ramadi_(2004)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Husaybah_(2004)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Battle_of_Fallujah
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Abu_Ghraib
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramadan_Offensive_(2006)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Al_Majid


*all in sunni area, these are the worst and serious combat the US have to deal with, many later inspiring american war movies like this (based on 1st battle of ramadi) and battles against abu musab al zarqawi*







Rukarl said:


> We saw what position Mohandes had in Iraq. With full blessing of Iraqi people


a position he had after the US invasion of Iraq and the puppet goverment loyal to iran. theres a difference LOLZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Rukarl said:


> Imagine, going to a country. Having a death and injured figure of 36.000+ and at the end leaving the country to Shia patriot Iraqis and their neighbouring friends .



Their biggest success was turning Sunnis and Shias against each other. We are still fighting today in Syria and Yemen.

They opened Pandora's box in Iraq and Afghanistan by patronage to Shia militias.


----------



## Rukarl

US superpower diplomats aka spies captured and humiliated infront of the world.


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Imagine, going to a country. Having a death and injured figure of 36.000+ and at the end leaving the country to Shia patriot Iraqis and their neighbouring friends .
> 
> What a failure, you dumbass.



lol they're not leaving. in fact they just transfer more patriots to the country



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Their biggest success was turning Sunnis and Shias against each other. We are still fighting today in Syria and Yemen.
> 
> They opened Pandora's box in Iraq and Afghanistan by patronage to Shia militias.


 every claims they made about themselves, I easily debunked all that claims. 

like I said the prize of the so called MARTYR SOLEmani= 2 ordinary soldier and they need months to achieve just that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> *yawwwwnn*
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Battle_of_Fallujah
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Ramadi_(2006)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Ramadi_(2004)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Husaybah_(2004)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Battle_of_Fallujah
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Abu_Ghraib
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramadan_Offensive_(2006)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Al_Majid
> 
> 
> all in sunni area, these are the worst and serious combat the US have to deal with, many later inspiring american war movies like this (based on 1st battle of ramadi) and battles against abu musab al zarqawi



Dumbass, the Sunni factions in Iraq, -apart from the ISIS hardcore likes of zarqawi- got their direct support and funding of Shia groups in Iraq. Ask the USSD, Pompeo will tell you 

Shia militias struggle against the US occupation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Basra_(2008)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Najaf_(2004)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Sadr_City#Beginning_of_the_siege_and_subsequent_years
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_UK_bases_in_Basra
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Diwaniya
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Black_Eagle
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Karbala_(2007)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Lion's_Leap
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraq_spring_fighting_of_2008
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Sadr_City#2008_U.S._assault

Anyway, we are proud to have funded the killing of Americans in Iraq. With pleasure...

Superpower US army owned by Iranian sandstorm 










There are photos of American pigs laying dead in a very horrible manner. But i wont post them 



striver44 said:


> lol they're not leaving. in fact they just transfer more patriots to the country


You are withdrawing from Iraqi bases, dumbass. Al Assad base is just one of the few left. Eventually you will all be kicked out by patriot Iraqis.



striver44 said:


> l
> every claims they made about themselves, I easily debunked all that claims.


You didnt debunk anything you dumbass. You lack any historical knowledge of the Iraq war and the region. You constantly embarass yourself.


striver44 said:


> like I said the prize of the so called MARTYR SOLEmani= 2 ordinary soldier and they need months to achieve just that.


 Ehm, no dumbass. According to your own US state department the reason Soleimani was killed was because of many US casualties caused by him.

Soleimani 4000 - 1 USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Dumbass, the Sunni factions in Iraq, -apart from the ISIS hardcore likes of zarqawi- got their direct support and funding of Shia groups in Iraq. Ask the USSD, Pompeo will tell you
> 
> Shia militias struggle against the US occupation
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Basra_(2008)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Najaf_(2004)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Sadr_City#Beginning_of_the_siege_and_subsequent_years
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_UK_bases_in_Basra
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Diwaniya
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Black_Eagle
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Karbala_(2007)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Lion's_Leap
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraq_spring_fighting_of_2008
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Sadr_City#2008_U.S._assault
> 
> Anyway, we are proud to have funded the killing of Americans in Iraq. With pleasure...
> 
> Superpower US army owned by Iranian sandstorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are photos of American pigs laying dead in a very horrible manner. But i wont post them


so??? none as epic as these












ALL in SUNNI AREA INSURGENCY, again and again your claim are easily debunked



Rukarl said:


> You are withdrawing from Iraqi bases, dumbass. Al Assad base is just one of the few left. Eventually you will all be kicked out by patriot Iraqis.


withdrawing but not leaving lolz , #knowthedifference


----------



## Ansu fati

Rukarl said:


> You are withdrawing from Iraqi bases, dumbass. Al Assad base is just one of the few left. Eventually you will all be kicked out by patriot Iraqis.


americans will keep 2 or 3 bases with patriots but even if they decide to fully withdraw it will be deja vu scenario (2011 withdrawal-2014 coming back) this time it will be 2021 withdrawal and 2025/6 back again in Iraq after 5 years of renewed sectarian violence(2021-26)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Ehm, no dumbass. According to your own US state department the reason Soleimani was killed was because of many US casualties caused by him.
> 
> Soleimani 4000 - 1 USA



nope,its clear that your so called *Retaliation, (*which by the way retaliations always came after not before) Is
-killing 50 of your own mourners
-shooting down Ukraine flight 752 and embrassingly try to cover up and finally admitted after facing hard cold facts
-making missile strike with no us deaths
-took 1 months+ to actually kill 2 *Ordinary soldier

and that makes Soleiman/mohandes=2 regular joe's*


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> so??? none as epic as these
> View attachment 622738
> 
> View attachment 622737
> 
> View attachment 622733
> 
> View attachment 622734
> 
> 
> ALL in SUNNI AREA INSURGENCY, again and again your claim are easily debunked


You dumbass, you are constantly embarassing yourself. Sunnis and Shia fought together to kill and maim Americans, with the full blessing of neighboring Iran. IT IS A WELL KNOW FACT THAT SUNNIS RECIEVED SUPPORT BY IRAN.


Even today Sunnis continue recieving support

*For example, Liwa Salahaddin (51st Brigade) is a Sunni group based in northern Salahaddin governorate, led by Yazan al-Jabouri, the son of long-time MP and sometime Ba’athist insurgent leader Mishan al-Jabouri. The 51st Brigade works closely with Iranian-affiliated Shia PMU militias, and claims to have received weapons and intelligence support from Iran.28 *
*
https://www.iiss.org/publications/strategic-dossiers/iran-dossier/iran-19-06-ch-4-iraq*



Iran supported sunni factions in Iraq and even today supports sunni Taliban to kill Americans. Its not even a point to argue about. Whoever kills Americans is welcome by Iran.


----------



## striver44

*lets do some maths

SOleimani/Muhandis= 2 joe's

if 2 =2 

then 1 =1/2

1/2*2=1

Soleimani (alone) worth=1 American Joe 


*


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> nope,its clear that your so called *Retaliation, (*which by the way retaliations always came after not before) Is
> -killing 50 of your own mourners
> -shooting down Ukraine flight 752 and embrassingly try to cover up and finally admitted after facing hard cold facts
> -making missile strike with no us deaths
> -took 1 months+ to actually kill 2 *Ordinary soldier
> 
> and that makes Soleiman/mohandes=2 regular joe's*


Replied to your nonsense earlier.It seems you dont want to understand.

Problem with dumbasses like you is that you think retaliation is a one or two moments. You are aware that retaliation will continue and more Americans will die in the future ? All because of 1 orange infant in the white house.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Rukarl said:


> You dumbass, you are constantly embarassing yourself. Sunnis and Shia fought together to kill and maim Americans, with the full blessing of neighboring Iran. IT IS A WELL KNOW FACT THAT SUNNIS RECIEVED SUPPORT BY IRAN.
> 
> 
> Even today Sunnis continue recieving support
> 
> *For example, Liwa Salahaddin (51st Brigade) is a Sunni group based in northern Salahaddin governorate, led by Yazan al-Jabouri, the son of long-time MP and sometime Ba’athist insurgent leader Mishan al-Jabouri. The 51st Brigade works closely with Iranian-affiliated Shia PMU militias, and claims to have received weapons and intelligence support from Iran.28
> 
> https://www.iiss.org/publications/strategic-dossiers/iran-dossier/iran-19-06-ch-4-iraq*
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supported sunni factions in Iraq and even today supports sunni Taliban to kill Americans. Its not even a point to argue about. Whoever kills Americans is welcome by Iran.



These treacherous groups like Liwa Zanabiyoun and Liwa Fatimayoun are a whole other issue...

Who else uses the nationals of other states as cannon fodder in proxy wars, then proudly displays their flags?


----------



## Rukarl

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> These treacherous groups like Liwa Zanabiyoun and Liwa Fatimayoun are whole other issue...
> 
> Who else uses the nationals of other states as cannon fodder?


Who are you to call other Iraqis as treacherous ? Are you an Iraqi, to start with.?



striver44 said:


> *lets do some maths
> 
> SOleimani/Muhandis= 2 joe's
> 
> if 2 =2
> 
> then 1 =1/2
> 
> 1/2*2=1
> 
> Soleimani (alone) worth=1 American Joe
> 
> *


So trolling mode off, you see dumbass ? (sorry i have to talk with you in baby language because you have a very low IQ)

Even today, there are several Iraqi sunni groups who are friends with Iran. (see, friends with Iran  )

One of them is this fully sunni group in Salahdin province

*For example, Liwa Salahaddin (51st Brigade) is a Sunni group based in northern Salahaddin governorate, led by Yazan al-Jabouri, the son of long-time MP and sometime Ba’athist insurgent leader Mishan al-Jabouri. The 51st Brigade works closely with Iranian-affiliated Shia PMU militias, and claims to have received weapons and intelligence support from Iran.28*

_*THERE ARE EVEN SADDAM BAATHIST OFFICERS AND GENERALS THAT WORKED WITH IRAN TO KILL AMERICANS. THEY STILL EXIST TODAY, AND RECIEVE FUNDING BY IRAN*_


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Y IT IS A WELL KNOW FACT THAT SUNNIS RECIEVED SUPPORT BY IRAN.
> 
> 
> Even today Sunnis continue recieving support
> 
> *For example, Liwa Salahaddin (51st Brigade) is a Sunni group based in northern Salahaddin governorate, led by Yazan al-Jabouri, the son of long-time MP and sometime Ba’athist insurgent leader Mishan al-Jabouri. The 51st Brigade works closely with Iranian-affiliated Shia PMU militias, and claims to have received weapons and intelligence support from Iran.28
> 
> https://www.iiss.org/publications/strategic-dossiers/iran-dossier/iran-19-06-ch-4-iraq*
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supported sunni factions in Iraq and even today supports sunni Taliban to kill Americans. Its not even a point to argue about. Whoever kills Americans is welcome by Iran.



what battles does liwa salahaddin fought??? are they present during the epic battles of 1st ramadi, 2nd ramadi, 1st fallujah, 2nd fallujah, haditha???? which one?????


*btw Liwa salahaddin 51st brigade is formed after the the ISIS rmapaging through Iraq so it doesn't count as a participant in the heat of the american occuption of 2003-2011. lolz try better next time*
*



*


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> what battles does liwa salahaddin fought??? are they present during the epic battles of 1st ramadi, 2nd ramadi, 1st fallujah, 2nd fallujah, haditha???? which one?????
> 
> 
> *btw Liwa salahaddin 51st brigade is formed after the the ISIS rmapaging through Iraq so it doesn't count as a participant in the heat of the american occuption of 2003-2011. lolz try better next time*
> *
> View attachment 622751
> *


The last photo you posted, you, not me. Claimed there are 30.000 Iraqi sunnis in the PMU.

MANY OF THE IRAQI SUNNIS THAT ARE IN THE PMU OR OTHER SHIA GROUPS, HAVE FOUGHT AGAINST THE AMERICANS AND RECIEVED FUNDING AND INTEL BY IRAN.

Troll.


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Replied to your nonsense earlier.It seems you dont want to understand.
> 
> Problem with dumbasses like you is that you think retaliation is a one or two moments. You are aware that retaliation will continue and more Americans will die in the future ? All because of 1 orange infant in the white house.


what is a retaliation actually???? let me teach you a little english





retaliation is an action of returning a military attack, which means that the 4000 american casulaties doesnt count because they're dead *before* the soleimani killings of january 2020. lolz 




Rukarl said:


> MANY OF THE IRAQI SUNNIS THAT ARE IN THE PMU OR OTHER SHIA GROUPS, HAVE FOUGHT AGAINST THE AMERICANS AND RECIEVED FUNDING AND INTEL BY IRAN.
> 
> Troll.


and which of those sunni PMU actually fought during the American occupation of 2003-2011???? 

yes there's none.


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> what is a retaliation actually???? let me teach you a little english
> View attachment 622752
> 
> 
> retaliation is an action of returning a military attack, which means that the 4000 american casulaties doesnt count because they're dead *before* the soleimani killings of january 2020. lolz


Do you have problems understanding ? No one said the 4000 killed Americans is a retaliation to the US act.

What i implied, but because of lack of IQ you didnt understand, is that the retaliation will be ongoing. More Americans are going to die in the future.


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Who are you to call other Iraqis as treacherous ? Are you an Iraqi, to start with.?



are you an iraqi to start with???????



Rukarl said:


> Do you have problems understanding ? No one said the 4000 killed Americans is a retaliation to the US act.
> 
> What i implied, but because of lack of IQ you didnt understand, is that the retaliation will be ongoing. More Americans are going to die in the future.


and more Iranians will be roasted indeed, maybe this time US drones will target Rouhani and Iran will retaliate by killing 4 american joe, hey that's atleast 2 more than soleimani .


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> and which of those sunni PMU actually fought during the American occupation of 2003-2011????
> 
> yes there's none.



What do you mean ''which of those sunni PMU'' ? Your question doesnt make sense. You want me to present you a list of the name of individual Sunnis who are symphatetic to Shia and also fought against the Americans ?

The point still stands. Iraqi sunnis recieved many support from Iran to kill Americans. It is a fact, no matter how much you troll.


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> What do you mean ''which of those sunni PMU'' ? Your question doesnt make sense. You want me to present you a list of the name of individual Sunnis who are symphatetic to Shia and also fought against the Americans ?
> 
> The point still stands. Iraqi sunnis recieved many support from Iran to kill Americans. It is a fact, no matter how much you troll.


LOL dude you claim that these Sunni fought the most severe battles in iraq, before LOLZ

you claim that Iran blessing to the sunni insurgency enable them to target US forces, but you forgot that the active sunni insurgency are led by zarqawi and he is known to be very very very very very anti iran or sassanian as he like to called you. 

nope Iraq sunnis despise you that's why most sunnis are cheering when ISIS maim your shiite majority ISOF in august 2014. again you proove yourself *WRONG*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> are you an iraqi to start with???????



I am a neighbour of Iraqis. And you ? I am sure you are not from Indonesia, but from the US of assholes. 10000 km's away from a region that you have no business with.


striver44 said:


> and more Iranians will be roasted indeed, maybe this time US drones will target Rouhani and Iran will retaliate by killing 4 american joe, hey that's atleast 2 more than soleimani .


Dont embarass yourself dumbass. You targetted a senior Iranian figure on Iraqi soil, Baghdad international airport. Yes, thats the way you cowards operate. 

Dont worry, Iranian soil will never be targetted. But be sure Americans are continue going to die and Iran is going to make sure that the battle will be kept away from its soil.

The reality is like this >>

Iran kills you directly with its support in Iraq.
US goes and bombs local Iraqis inside Iraq to avenge Iran.

What a embarassment.



striver44 said:


> LOL dude you claim that these Sunni fought the most severe battles in iraq, before LOLZ
> 
> you claim that Iran blessing to the sunni insurgency enable them to target US forces, but you forgot that the active sunni insurgency are led by zarqawi and he is known to be very very very very very anti iran or sassanian as he like to called you.
> 
> nope Iraq sunnis despise you that's why most sunnis are cheering when ISIS maim your shiite majority ISOF in august 2014. again you proove yourself *WRONG*


Denying that Iranian support contributed to the most heaviest battles the US were involved with inside Iraq is total stupidity.


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> I am a neighbour of Iraqis. And you ? I am sure you are not from Indonesia, but from the US of assholes. 10000 km's away from a region that you have no business with.


It happened to me that I live in the same planet where Iraq is situated so I think Im eligible.


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> It happened to me that I live in the same planet where Iraq is situated so I think Im eligible.


So by your logic the Saudi and Afghanis had the right to kill 3000 Americans inside America because they are from the same planet, right ?


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Denying that Iranian support contributed to the most heaviest battles the US were involved with inside Iraq is total stupidity.



Because there is *NONE *no Iranian minions are present during these epic battle right here








Rukarl said:


> So by your logic the Saudi and Afghanis had the right to kill 3000 Americans inside America because they are from the same planet, right ?


nope ,but that makes me eligible to say whatever I think of of an Iraqi who happens to have fought with Iran,an enemy country of Iraq during the iraq iran wars while some fellas casually labelled him as a* PrOuD IRaqI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> nope ,but that makes me eligible to say whatever I think of of an Iraqi who happens to have fought with Iran,an enemy country of Iraq during the iraq iran wars while some fellas casually labelled him as a* PrOuD IRaqI*


An Iraqi is eligible to say wether a fellow Iraqi is a traitor or not. Not an American, dumbass,


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> *An Iraqi *is eligible to say wether a fellow Iraqi is a traitor or not. Not an American, dumbass,


and you're an *Iranian.*


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> Because there in *NONE *no Iranian minions are present during these epic battle right here
> View attachment 622771


Denying Iranian support for sunni factions in Iraq fighting the Americans 2004> period is like denying the existance of the moon 

Troll



striver44 said:


> and you're an *Iranian.*


Neighbour of Iraq.

Go meddle in Mexico or something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Neighbour of Iraq.
> 
> Go meddle in Mexico or something


But Still *not Iraqi* as you say before Lolz



Rukarl said:


> Denying Iranian support for sunni factions in Iraq fighting the Americans 2004> period is like denying the existance of the moon


Denying US support for Incompetent Shiite forces fighting the Sunni insurgency (ISIS) is like like kissing Soleimani daghter. Nice but impossible



Rukarl said:


> Troll


im not


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> But Still *not Iraqi* as you say before Lolz


 Go build the wall bro. Meddle in Mexican-American affairs



striver44 said:


> Denying US support for Incompetent Shiite forces fighting the Sunni insurgency (ISIS) is like like kissing Soleimani daghter. Nice but impossible


Troll



striver44 said:


> im not


You are a troll. Was funny to talk to you. Your mommy must be proud of having flooped out such a inbred moron obsessed with arab-iranian affairs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Go build the wall bro. Meddle in Mexican-American affairs


Im still waiting for IRGCto make an inferno of the middle east just like what fellow iranian forumer promised when they heard that US drones turn soleimani into, not so handsome soleilmani last january



Rukarl said:


> You are a troll. Was funny to talk to you. Your mommy must be proud of having flooped out such a inbred moron obsessed with arab-iranian affairs


 of course its funny , all people with unbiased view will know that all your claims are successfully debunked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> Im still waiting for IRGCto make an inferno of the middle east just like what fellow iranian forumer promised when they heard that US drones turn soleimani into, not so handsome soleilmani last january


Will happen my arab-iranian affairs obsessed american lowlife troll. Not hollywood style you are used to but ME style 



striver44 said:


> of course its funny , all people with unbiased view will know that all your claims are successfully debunked


A few trolls and pro american trolls. Everyone knows the reality about the Middle East, my lowlife troll.


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Will happen my arab-iranian affairs obsessed american lowlife troll. Not hollywood style you are used to but ME style


when?? what took the decisive and scary IRGC so long, the US killed your prized gold plated general in a finger snap and go away with it.



Rukarl said:


> Will happen my arab-iranian affairs obsessed american lowlife troll. Not hollywood style you are used to but ME style
> 
> 
> A few trolls and pro american trolls. Everyone knows the reality about the Middle East, my lowlife troll.


and the reality is Soleimani= 1 Joe


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> when?? what took the decisive and scary IRGC so long, the US killed your prized gold plated general in a finger snap and go away with it.


Well, he did most of the damage to Americans. Right now many American families miss a family member because of him 

You know, its dangerous game my lowlife troll. The goal is to keep the war and bombs away from our soil but at the same time spill American blood like sheep in Iraq and to some extent Afghanistan.

All you can do is kill local people to avenge Iran. So shameful.


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Well, he did most of the damage to Americans. Right now many American families miss a family member because of him


does 2 joe = many????



Rukarl said:


> All you can do is kill local people to avenge Iran. So shameful.


that's better than shooting your own commercial plane


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> that's better than shooting your own commercial plane


 Not our plane. Ukrainian.


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Not our plane. Ukrainian.


which happens to carry iranians. thanks you IRGC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

striver44 said:


> which happens to carry iranians. thanks you IRGC


Shit happens, it was a Western plane that happened to carry people who come from Iran. So ? Why worried so 
much about Iranian affairs ? Why worried about events in Iran ?

Dont you have to save homeless Americans that sleep in their cars because they cant afford rent? Or the 2000 Americunts that died just in the past 24 hours because of corona 

Fix your own house, troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Rukarl said:


> Shit happens, it was a Western plane that happened to carry people who come from Iran. So ? Why worried so
> much about Iranian affairs ? Why worried about events in Iran ?
> 
> Dont you have to save homeless Americans that sleep in their cars because they cant afford rent? Or the 2000 Americunts that died just in the past 24 hours because of corona
> 
> Fix your own house, troll.


why worry about whats happening in Iraq?? you're iranian
dont you have homeless and hungry Iranian that suffer under the sanctions to begn with????
there's quite a lot of corona deaths in iran after your mullah decide to legalize the licking of tombs ewww. there's more deaths in iran but likely they manage to hide the death count. just like its bff in russia and china



Rukarl said:


> Fix your own house, troll.


my house is very much intact, okay and comfy thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> OK.....AANNNNDDD????????? why dont u mind your biz and let Hezbollah and Assad handle their own relationship?


I dont care what Assad and Hezbalshaytanb are doing to each other. I dont like when they slaughter helpless civilians in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> I dont care what Assad and Hezbalshaytanb are doing to each other. I dont like when they slaughter helpless civilians in Syria.


MIND YOUR BIZNESS! thanx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

dani92 said:


> Anyone can destroy anything but can they achieve victory no just like you destroyed Lebanon after they massacred your soldiers.


121 Heroic soldiers with their hands tied dead compared to 750 dead Hezbollah soldiers with military personnel and equipment hiding in hospitals


----------



## Glass

striver44 said:


> Im still waiting for IRGCto make an inferno of the middle east just like what fellow iranian forumer promised when they heard that US drones turn soleimani into, not so handsome soleilmani last january



Me too lmao. Filthy savages with big mouths, not more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Malik Alpha said:


> A good piece of shit is the flushed POS. Thank you America for cleaning the sh*t.


After:

US sanctioned crap out of IRan
ISrael bombed crap out of Syria
US orchestrated protests in LEbanon
US orchestrated protests in Iran
US took out "most important Iranian general"
NATO supported ISIS to destroy the resistance axis


Iran is still standing. You are only mad that even US hasnt been able to decapitate Iran after 40+ years. i would be mad too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

925boy said:


> After:
> 
> "
> NATO supported ISIS to destroy the resistance axis
> 
> 
> .


Woww the axis of resistance would not able to capture baiji, ramadi, Mosul, etc without US imperialist" warplane softening up the targets.

Axis of resistance fighter exist for photo ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

I swear the Persians are so utterly retarded, no wonder that country is in flames.

Subhumans trough and trough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

striver44 said:


> Woww the axis of resistance would not able to capture baiji, ramadi, Mosul, etc without US imperialist" warplane softening up the targets.
> 
> Axis of resistance fighter exist for photo ops


i wont respond since i know u only know how to troll. enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

925boy said:


> i wont respond since i know u only know how to troll. enjoy.


there's a difference between *I won't* or *I can't.*


----------



## Hack-Hook

@striver44 a quesion for you Iran must retaliate for Iraqi commander ot Iraqi people themselves
and a nother question where is Michael D'Andrea.


----------



## 925boy

Beny Karachun said:


> 121 Heroic soldiers with their hands tied dead compared to 750 dead Hezbollah soldiers with military personnel and equipment hiding in hospitals


ISrael cant win a ground war against Lebanon, period. You guys have that American military disease- only your airforce really works.You and i know it. If u dont, then ur not as smart as i thought u were.



striver44 said:


> Woww the axis of resistance would not able to capture baiji, ramadi, Mosul, etc without US imperialist" warplane softening up the targets.
> 
> Axis of resistance fighter exist for photo ops


Why would the axis of resistance capture Mosul, Ramadi and Baiji in the first place???? lmao.. you troll so much, you dont even make sense.

Iraqi forces are the majority of the forces that liberated those cities(after US and Turkey were managing ISIS destruction of IRaq and their plan to use it to return a Sunni to power in Iraq govt), not Axis of resistance people, and some of them are aligned wit the axis of resistance, so what you are even talking about was not even the reality in the war against ISIS. Can you try better again? I think you think PMU = Axis of resistance. you are over generalizing because u dont really understand any of this really. thats why you say the wrong things and make the wrong conclusions. if u dunno, keep quiet and learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Hack-Hook said:


> @striver44 a quesion for you Iran must retaliate for Iraqi commander ot Iraqi people themselves
> and a nother question where is Michael D'Andrea.


Iran sould retaliate so that America has an excuse to bomb the shit out of Tehran, and Iraqi has to stay away from this, because Muhandis is an iraqi in name only, his loyalty is to Iran, he fought with Iran during the Iran Iraq war.



925boy said:


> ISrael cant win a ground war against Lebanon, period. You guys have that American military disease- only your airforce really works.You and i know it. If u dont, then ur not as smart as i thought u were.
> 
> 
> Why would the axis of resistance capture Mosul, Ramadi and Baiji in the first place???? lmao.. you troll so much, you dont even make sense.
> 
> Iraqi forces are the majority of the forces that liberated those cities(after US and Turkey were managing ISIS destruction of IRaq and their plan to use it to return a Sunni to power in Iraq govt), not Axis of resistance people, and some of them are aligned wit the axis of resistance, so what you are even talking about was not even the reality in the war against ISIS. Can you try better again? I think you think PMU = Axis of resistance. you are over generalizing because u dont really understand any of this really. thats why you say the wrong things and make the wrong conclusions. if u dunno, keep quiet and learn.


LOL PMU answer to Iran, A Shiite Foreign Power, without US airpower ISIS would have Capture Baghdad probably Basra by now.


----------



## Beny Karachun

925boy said:


> ISrael cant win a ground war against Lebanon, period. You guys have that American military disease- only your airforce really works.You and i know it. If u dont, then ur not as smart as i thought u were.


Lies. Israel already conquered South Lebanon twice, and made the enemy suffer much greater losses. But Israel had a weak leadership that cared more about the Lebanese civilians than the Israeli ones. Once Israel starts a war against Lebanon, rather than Hezbollah, it doesn't matter who are the forces in Lebanon, whether they are Russian, Iranian, Syrian, Lebanese or f*cking North Korean, they're all doomed because Israel is going to bomb the hell out of any piece of important infastructure Lebanon has and create havoc there. It doesn't matter who are the forces in Lebanon if we bomb all electricity powerplants over there, which means they have no power for fuel and water pumps, which means they are extremely short on supplies. Israel has enough UAVs to swarm Lebanese skies like Turkey did to Syria and proven extremely effective.


----------



## 925boy

Beny Karachun said:


> Lies. Israel already conquered South Lebanon twice, and made the enemy suffer much greater losses. But Israel had a weak leadership that cared more about the Lebanese civilians than the Israeli ones. Once Israel starts a war against Lebanon, rather than Hezbollah, it doesn't matter who are the forces in Lebanon, whether they are Russian, Iranian, Syrian, Lebanese or f*cking North Korean, they're all doomed because Israel is going to bomb the hell out of any piece of important infastructure Lebanon has and create havoc there. It doesn't matter who are the forces in Lebanon if we bomb all electricity powerplants over there, which means they have no power for fuel and water pumps, which means they are extremely short on supplies. Israel has enough UAVs to swarm Lebanese skies like Turkey did to Syria and proven extremely effective.



I would agree with all of what you said if you didnt exclude one very important game changer - Hezbollah's precision missiles.

We all know the next war will get Israel battered. if u dunno that, please exit the IDF if you're a member. ISrael is a very small country, and if Hezbollah or the resistance axis shoots precise, fast missiles at ISrael's centers such as Tel aviv, Ashkelon, etc, Israel will shut down and the states existence will be threatened. But HEzbollah and Iran will only pound Israel once a war has started.

Screen shot this comment- You Israelis havent learned crap from America and you will suffer more than you imagined in your next conflict(if there is one) because you have greatly under estimated(AGAIN) your adversaries.



striver44 said:


> Iran sould retaliate so that America has an excuse to bomb the shit out of Tehran,


Thats why we thank God you are on PDF and not in IRGC - your advise is so bad and unwise. Obviously, you dont understand warfare strategies.


> and Iraqi has to stay away from this,


Iraq is already part of Iran's Middle east axis. are you not living in reality? I notice how you start making up things to just fit your fake, dellusional dreamer realities.



> because Muhandis is an iraqi in name only,his loyalty is to Iran, he fought with Iran during the Iran Iraq war.


i can say the same about Iraqi shiites who fought with Iran against Saddam. are they not Iraqis still? cuz by your logic, you are from where you are loyal to.




> LOL PMU answer to Iran, A Shiite Foreign Power,


Maybe 30% of IRaqi PMU answers to/ is loyal to Iran. 


> without US airpower ISIS would have Capture Baghdad probably Basra by now.


No, this is what you meant to say:


> without Iranian support ISIS would have Capture Baghdad probably Basra by now.


you're welcome. pls stay out of topics you dont understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Beny Karachun said:


> 121 Heroic soldiers with their hands tied dead compared to 750 dead Hezbollah soldiers with military personnel and equipment hiding in hospitals



There is nothing heroic about occupation soldiers. We might as well praise the Nazi army for occupying towns/cities in Europe and beyond.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

925boy said:


> I would agree with all of what you said if you didnt exclude one very important game changer - Hezbollah's precision missiles.
> 
> We all know the next war will get Israel battered. if u dunno that, please exit the IDF if you're a member. ISrael is a very small country, and if Hezbollah or the resistance axis shoots precise, fast missiles at ISrael's centers such as Tel aviv, Ashkelon, etc, Israel will shut down and the states existence will be threatened. But HEzbollah and Iran will only pound Israel once a war has started.
> 
> Screen shot this comment- You Israelis havent learned crap from America and you will suffer more than you imagined in your next conflict(if there is one) because you have greatly under estimated(AGAIN) your adversaries.


And I would agree with what you said if it weren't for the fact Israel spent years ever since 2006 to defend against all sorts of artillery and has become more advanced and defended in that field than both Russia and the US.

Anyways, conventional missiles aren't enough to destroy Israel, regardless of our defense systems.
Iran and Hezbollah are being battered by so many forces so many times it's laughable.



Rukarl said:


> There is nothing heroic about occupation soldiers. We might as well praise the Nazi army for occupying towns/cities in Europe and beyond.


You're pathetic.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Beny Karachun said:


> You're pathetic.


well the fact remain Israel force occupy its neighboring country land


----------



## striver44

925boy said:


> Thats why we thank God you are on PDF and not in IRGC - your advise is so bad and unwise. Obviously, you dont understand warfare strategies.
> 
> .


Thank god many iranian forumers here on PDF irl are nobody, I still remember that Iran forumers promise to make the Middle east a sea of fire after the US killed solimani, turns out it's just a bluff and the actual worth of the dreaded and powerful general of IRGC= 2 ordinary US soldier and it took them 3 months to avenge soleimani.



925boy said:


> No, this is what you meant to say:


Iranian soldiers and proxies are good for photoshoot on facebook and instagram, the US drones did almost all of the job. we know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

striver44 said:


> Thank god many iranian forumers here on PDF irl are nobody, I still remember that Iran forumers promise to make the Middle east a sea of fire after the US killed solimani,


Ok, please let me help you understand what they meant :

1) This happens partly due to Iranians' poetic way of speaking, so its like a "figure of speech". Also, did the Iranians tell u any time frame for making the sea of fire on US ???Itseems you wanted to see that action already, but maybe Iran will do it later in the future. You need to stop taking some things so literal, because they are not literal. how can you make a sea a fire actually??? can US military turn Persian GUlf into a sea of actual fire?? It seems you are unable to do what they call "read in between the lines". With this level of understanding no wonder Iran confuses you.



> turns out it's just a bluff and the actual worth of the dreaded and powerful general of IRGC= 2 ordinary US soldier and it took them 3 months to avenge soleimani.


Please dont pee in your pants from overexcitement from this fake dream you have that you should have seen Iranians turn PG into sea of fire for US military.




> Iranian soldiers and proxies are good for photoshoot on facebook and instagram, the US drones did almost all of the job. we know.


Well if oyu know this already then why would you be mad that Iran hasnt turned the Persian GUlf into a sea of fire for US???? You are contradicting yourself too much bro.


----------



## 925boy

Beny Karachun said:


> And I would agree with what you said if it weren't for the fact Israel spent years ever since 2006 to defend against all sorts of artillery and has become more advanced and defended in that field than both Russia and the US.



I think what you are boasting about is not the real deal. Hamas rockets and artillery are not Hezbollah post 2020 artillery rockets and missiles. You've been facing inferior enemies like Hamas, PIJ for the most part(Just like Saudis have been so used to facing insurgent Houthi force from Yemen, their US updated billion dollar deal best in the world defense system cant detect or knock out Houthis Iranian-knock off drones, rockets and missiles.). They dont have the goodies that Hzb and IRGC will have. For one, Iran has missiles that can penetrate your best shied(THAAD is a paper fake weapon until it proves itself in real combat)TODAY. that is physics, not just my personal opinion. Israel probably cant intercept an entire barrage of Fateh-110s if fired from Lebanon. 



> Anyways, conventional missiles aren't enough to destroy Israel, regardless of our defense systems.


IF we are speaking literally, Israel cannot be destroyed(and it should not), but i can be made almost functionally disabled, if not disabled.



> Iran and Hezbollah are being battered by so many forces so many times it's laughable.


ha hah ..thats what you think. If they really were then i wonder why your IAF has to STILL KEEP FLYING sorties near Syria and into Syria to keep IRGC forces down. Iran obviously has sufficient forces to function even after Israel has hit IRGC in Syria. Iran's military industry has more people and is larger than Israel's. Iran is operating at a military level that Israel cant even see. Iran controls large, forces all over the middle east, meanwhile all Israel is doing is just protecting her small azz borders and making sneaky airforce attacks. Nothing your military is doing today shows bravery!! show me 1!! just remember the days of HIT AND RUN are over. If you dont pay now, then just understand you paid with credit- you will pay for it later. US is Israel's crutch, so once you remove that crutch, Iran can bog down Israel with 500,000 men, and Israel will beg for US help within 6 months(Israel begged US for shells during 2006 war and that didnt even last 2 months). 



> You're pathetic.


Thats what i think about your country's military. lol


----------



## Beny Karachun

925boy said:


> I think what you are boasting about is not the real deal. Hamas rockets and artillery are not Hezbollah post 2020 artillery rockets and missiles. You've been facing inferior enemies like Hamas, PIJ for the most part(Just like Saudis have been so used to facing insurgent Houthi force from Yemen, their US updated billion dollar deal best in the world defense system cant detect or knock out Houthis Iranian-knock off drones, rockets and missiles.). They dont have the goodies that Hzb and IRGC will have. For one, Iran has missiles that can penetrate your best shied(THAAD is a paper fake weapon until it proves itself in real combat)TODAY. that is physics, not just my personal opinion. Israel probably cant intercept an entire barrage of Fateh-110s if fired from Lebanon.


Again, pathetic.
You think your shitty rockets will win your war? Germany was bombed with more bombs than what Syria, Hezbollah and Iran have a thousand times over yet it still fought hard.
Israel doesn't use THAAD, it uses Arrow 2&3, David's Sling, Iron Dome and soon enough a new laser system. Be sure Israel will destroy most of Hezbollah's arsenal before they could launch it. 


925boy said:


> IF we are speaking literally, Israel cannot be destroyed(and it should not), but i can be made almost functionally disabled, if not disabled.


Iraq didn't manage to do shit with their scuds, Iran didn't manage to do shit with their 13 ballistic missiles launched at the American air base in Iraq, why should anyone believe you?


925boy said:


> ha hah ..thats what you think. If they really were then i wonder why your IAF has to STILL KEEP FLYING sorties near Syria and into Syria to keep IRGC forces down. Iran obviously has sufficient forces to function even after Israel has hit IRGC in Syria. Iran's military industry has more people and is larger than Israel's. Iran is operating at a military level that Israel cant even see. Iran controls large, forces all over the middle east, meanwhile all Israel is doing is just protecting her small azz borders and making sneaky airforce attacks. Nothing your military is doing today shows bravery!! show me 1!! just remember the days of HIT AND RUN are over. If you dont pay now, then just understand you paid with credit- you will pay for it later. US is Israel's crutch, so once you remove that crutch, Iran can bog down Israel with 500,000 men, and Israel will beg for US help within 6 months(Israel begged US for shells during 2006 war and that didnt even last 2 months).


You wonder why Israel has to bomb Iranian troops? Lmao I wonder why doesn't Iran respond, we're actively humiliating you.

You think war is numbers, that will be your downfall. Because a single drone killed your most important general, not 5,000 ballistic missiles, not 500,000 men, and not the entire American arms industry population.


----------



## Mithridates

Beny Karachun said:


> Germany was bombed with more bombs than what Syria, Hezbollah and Iran have a thousand times over yet it still fought hard.


#Stockholmsyndrome


----------



## Beny Karachun

Mithridates said:


> #Stockholmsyndrome


Hoe is Stockholm syndrome related?


----------



## Mithridates

Beny Karachun said:


> Hoe is Stockholm syndrome related?


obviously i'm talking about south africans.


----------



## Beny Karachun

Mithridates said:


> obviously i'm talking about south africans.


Huh?


----------



## Salmanov

His blood will be avenged



HannibalBarca said:


> El Hamdullilah.
> Justice is done in this Dunya...
> The only thing they can't control... Death.
> 
> 
> Nope... you can even see his Hand and ring around twitter and a quarter of his body...


Don’t get happy because for each drop of their blood we going to annihilate thousands of you 

also it’s you who assassinate them it was the American dogs of the Zionists it seems they really don’t care about the lives of their miserable soldiers



F-22Raptor said:


> The United States will do anything necessary to protect our forces and people.
> 
> Soleimani was a butcher and enemy of the United States. We warned Iran repeatedly. A clear message was sent tonight.


Your country is the only butcher and terrorist and you will pay get ready for it but don’t cry like bitches when you get what you deserve

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

Beny Karachun said:


> 121 Heroic soldiers with their hands tied dead compared to 750 dead Hezbollah soldiers with military personnel and equipment hiding in hospitals


Yeah with the gap between you and them they have few missile launchers while you have the best western military hardware lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Soleimani should have been executed in 2003 already, American monkeys paved the way for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

dani92 said:


> Yeah with the gap between you and them they have few missile launchers while you have the best western military hardware lol.


The gap between us and them is that they hide in civilian territory and are completely unrestrained and unbound to any law while we were restrained by our stupid government at the time. But be sure about that, every shitty village and city in Lebanon were at our mercy.


----------



## Mithridates

Beny Karachun said:


> The gap between us and them is that they hide in civilian territory and are completely unrestrained and unbound to any law while we were restrained by our stupid government at the time. But be sure about that, every shitty village and city in Lebanon were at our mercy.


they ambushed you, left and right. so please stop that BS "they hide behind civilians".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Beny Karachun said:


> The gap between us and them is that they hide in civilian territory and are completely unrestrained and unbound to any law while we were restrained by our stupid government at the time. But be sure about that, every shitty village and city in Lebanon were at our mercy.


Actually Sharon played a dirty game giving Gaza back to play this rubbish now. He had long term vision for troublemaking for the safety of the illegal state of Israel.

You would do the same to Lebanon, if you could.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

Rukarl said:


> Actually Sharon played a dirty game giving Gaza back to play this rubbish now. He had long term vision for troublemaking for the safety of the illegal state of Israel.
> 
> You would do the same to Lebanon, if you could.


What??



Mithridates said:


> they ambushed you, left and right. so please stop that BS "they hide behind civilians".


They ambushed us in villages and cities, and if it weren't for our government back then, they would have been carpet bombed before any Israeli soldier landed there. Anyways, 750 Hezbollah members died, 121 Israeli died. And that's with our hands tied.


----------



## Aramagedon

camelguy said:


> Soleimani should have been executed in 2003 already, American monkeys paved the way for them.


So you want daesh rape your women on streets?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Aramagedon said:


> So you want daesh rape your women in streets?



8the ISIS leadership, they should be in our gov


----------



## Aramagedon

camelguy said:


> 8the ISIS leadership, they should be in our gov


Good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Glass said:


> I swear the Persians are so utterly retarded, no wonder that country is in flames.
> 
> Subhumans trough and trough.


Inappropriate language! Please express your disagreement in a better way.


----------



## Glass

LeGenD said:


> Inappropriate language! Please express your disagreement in a better way.



I wont and there is really no need to bump a comment from 1month ago lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salmanov

Ansu fati said:


> View attachment 597498
> TRUMP IS FUCKING LEGEND HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


He isn’t a legend but a zio scum with many Americans lives in his hands



HannibalBarca said:


> ASSad will inshallah follow Qassem path.
> Inshallah.


Keep dreaming even if they die they will continue to slaughter you like sheep


----------



## Ansu fati

Salmanov said:


> He isn’t a legend but a zio scum with many Americans lives in his hands


He has certainly some negative things which I know yet in my opinion he’s the most “honest” american president when it comes to both conducting foreign/domestic policies
Take the Syria example he has chosen explicit words and said the truth behind keeping american forces
I prefer more someone like Trump rather than a backstabbing Obama
Regarding this particular incident Trump proved that he enforces red lines unlike previous presidents which is very important trait for american adversaries/allies/frenemies to know with whom they have business with


----------



## Salmanov

Ansu fati said:


> He has certainly some negative things which I know yet in my opinion he’s the most “honest” american president when it comes to both conducting foreign/domestic policies
> Take the Syria example he has chosen explicit words and said the truth behind keeping american forces
> I prefer more someone like Trump rather than a backstabbing Obama
> Regarding this particular incident Trump proved that he enforces red lines unlike previous presidents which is very important trait for american adversaries/allies/frenemies to know with whom they have business with


He was an honest in his presidential campaign but he proved to be another lier after he took office as for enforcing red line the Iranian hostilities just increased and this barking coward dog can’t do anything specially after they bombed his troops and killed his CIA agents in Afghanistan


----------



## Ansu fati

Salmanov said:


> He was an honest in his presidential campaign but he proved to be another lier after he took office as for enforcing red line the Iranian hostilities just increased and this barking coward dog can’t do anything specially after they bombed his troops and killed his CIA agents in Afghanistan


Iran bombed empty buildings maybe some soldiers suffered trauma-related disease but that’s not life-threatening I can bet that they are doing just fine back home in those nice sunny beaches across the florida coastline 
Regarding that CIA agent I didn’t read it on any other newspaper rather than iranian/russian
You can count these actions as retaliation I personally don’t since US actually took down Iran’s second most popular/influential man...
Some would argue that Iran did reasonable retaliation without provoking strong american reaction and they have a point but same could be said about trump’s non-existent response post January 8th strikes on american bases
In my eyes(I think supermajority would agree with me) americans won this duel/battle and they are more than happy how things moved on after the soleimani’s assassination
As the george floyd protests turn more and more violent I wouldn’t exclude another hot moment in ME as a perfect distraction
There are certainly even more interesting events that can light up tensions in ME(like Israel’s planned WB annexation) but I am specifically highlighting the protests because they will be probably the most important reason for US *possible* military action against Iran&its proxies


----------



## Salmanov

Ansu fati said:


> Iran bombed empty buildings maybe some soldiers suffered trauma-related disease but that’s not life-threatening I can bet that they are doing just fine back home in those nice sunny beaches across the florida coastline
> Regarding that CIA agent I didn’t read it on any other newspaper rather than iranian/russian
> You can count these actions as retaliation I personally don’t since US actually took down Iran’s second most popular/influential man...
> Some would argue that Iran did reasonable retaliation without provoking strong american reaction and they have a point but same could be said about trump’s non-existent response post January 8th strikes on american bases
> In my eyes(I think supermajority would agree with me) americans won this duel/battle and they are more than happy how things moved on after the soleimani’s assassination
> As the george floyd protests turn more and more violent I wouldn’t exclude another hot moment in ME as a perfect distraction
> There are certainly even more interesting events that can light up tensions in ME(like Israel’s planned WB annexation) but I am specifically highlighting the protests because they will be probably the most important reason for US *possible* military action against Iran&its proxies


They didn’t bomb an empty building but they hid in their bunkers before the attack and the Iranians did kill a CIA agent but the Americans hid the losses



Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> Alhamdulilah, the world is finaly free of qassem soleimani, who is equivalent and no different fron ariel sharon. soleimani a sectarian, genocidal devil who murdered so many hundreds of thousands will meet his due punishment in the hereafter.


Yes of course because he crushed your beloved terrorists and when we see you and the Zionists happy then we know you are on the same side



Malik Alpha said:


> Check the comments of Pakistanis on this news on facebook and elsewhere they are happy with this development. If you want to go fight for a terrorist country like Iran there is already a terrorist group made by Iran for Pakistanis called Zanabiyoon. Please join them and kill Syrian and Iraqi children.


Says the guy who his country is the biggest supporter of taliban and al qaeda



Beny Karachun said:


> Ahahahhahahah well Iran just got f*cked and cucked I'm waiting for their response


Don’t get cocky kike

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alpha

Salmanov said:


> Says the guy who his country is the biggest supporter of taliban and al qaeda



Lol its rich coming from an Iraqi, a nation which is confused If Iranians or Americans are their masters.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Malik Alpha said:


> Lol its rich coming from an Iraqi, a nation which is confused If Iranians or Americans are their masters.



Honestly the entire region has no bragging rights when it comes to this 'honor' you are mentioning here. King Fahd the former king of the land you're in now became America's biggest slave when Saddam threatened him after he took Kuwait.

It's a region of bootlickers.

Having said that, you're a known supporter of terrorism and you defended ISIS many times. They should deport a monkey like you under the disguise of Arabization, unfortunately the rulers of the Arab world are monkeys.


----------



## raptor22

Ansu fati said:


> Iran bombed empty buildings maybe some soldiers suffered trauma-related disease but that’s not life-threatening I can bet that they are doing just fine back home in those nice sunny beaches across the florida coastline
> Regarding that CIA agent I didn’t read it on any other newspaper rather than iranian/russian
> You can count these actions as retaliation I personally don’t since US actually took down Iran’s second most popular/influential man...
> Some would argue that Iran did reasonable retaliation without provoking strong american reaction and they have a point but same could be said about trump’s non-existent response post January 8th strikes on american bases
> In my eyes(I think supermajority would agree with me) americans won this duel/battle and they are more than happy how things moved on after the soleimani’s assassination
> As the george floyd protests turn more and more violent I wouldn’t exclude another hot moment in ME as a perfect distraction
> There are certainly even more interesting events that can light up tensions in ME(like Israel’s planned WB annexation) but I am specifically highlighting the protests because they will be probably the most important reason for US *possible* military action against Iran&its proxies


Even if they were empty buildings which they were not show me a country that would dare to hit american basis directly from its soil and announce it publicly ... 

It is even hard for them to criticize america let alone to hit them:






no injury or death is just an american joke ,Taji was attacked by 15 rockets 3 were killed & 12 injuries and you're telling me 13 BM didn't kill anyone? the point is they knew they were about to get attacked so were ready. 
Those empty buildings were in fact the site that operate american drone operations:

_"U.S. officials won't say if the drone strike that killed Soleimani was launched from this base. But the area from where U.S. troops launch drones suffered some of the worst damage in last week's strike._"
​And Iran razed them to the ground by its pin point missile technology:








 
The outcome of this operation so far has been pushing american to leave many Iraqi bases and concentrate in Al assad which shows its importance. while POTUS promised us targeting 52 cultural sites ..


On the other hand as we witnessed Iran shot downed american 250 million $ drone .. nothing in return.
They tried to seize our tanker .. we seized their tanker next day .. nothing in return.
We sent our tankers with online tracking and Iranian flag next to their borders .. nothing happen.
Their patriots and other ADs have been humiliated in attack against KSA oil facilities dropping 5 million productions.

So I can assure you even if entire american soil get burned down to its ashes which I doubt it they won't attack us as they know we would respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salmanov

Malik Alpha said:


> Lol its rich coming from an Iraqi, a nation which is confused If Iranians or Americans are their masters.


But still not and calling other countries terrorists when it’s your country according to your American allies support terrorism



Malik Alpha said:


> Show me one post where I supported ISIS and even if I am their supporter you cant do sh*t about it in this forum or face to face.
> 
> You are Iranian worshipping monkey who wouldn't mind killing your own Sunni Arabs to please your crooked mullahs sitting in Iran. You should be the last person to accuse me of supporting a terrorist organization like ISIS who came as blessing to Assad and Khameini.


Camelguy is an atheist of Sunni background you terrorist supporter and lover


----------



## Salmanov

Malik Alpha said:


> Calling me rat over the internet that is so brave of you like your army in Mosul
> 
> 
> Ok Majoosi.


It’s better than a dirty hindu


----------



## Ansu fati

raptor22 said:


> Even if they were empty buildings which they were not show me a country that would dare to hit american basis directly from its soil and announce it publicly ...
> 
> It is even hard for them to criticize america let alone to hit them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no injury or death is just an american joke ,Taji was attacked by 15 rockets 3 were killed & 12 injuries and you're telling me 13 BM didn't kill anyone? the point is they knew they were about to get attacked so were ready.
> Those empty buildings were in fact the site that operate american drone operations:
> 
> _"U.S. officials won't say if the drone strike that killed Soleimani was launched from this base. But the area from where U.S. troops launch drones suffered some of the worst damage in last week's strike._"
> ​And Iran razed them to the ground by its pin point missile technology:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outcome of this operation so far has been pushing american to leave many Iraqi bases and concentrate in Al assad which shows its importance. while POTUS promised us targeting 52 cultural sites ..
> 
> 
> On the other hand as we witnessed Iran shot downed american 250 million $ drone .. nothing in return.
> They tried to seize our tanker .. we seized their tanker next day .. nothing in return.
> We sent our tankers with online tracking and Iranian flag next to their borders .. nothing happen.
> Their patriots and other ADs have been humiliated in attack against KSA oil facilities dropping 5 million productions.
> 
> So I can assure you even if entire american soil get burned down to its ashes which I doubt it they won't attack us as they know we would respond.


I have already said my opinion about the events in January and how US was more than happy with minor escalation by Iran
Regarding US withdrawal it might happen only if americans calculate that it will be more beneficial for them for example: ISIS/DAESH/various insurgent groups will immediately gain ground through devastating attacks Iran&pro iranian militias will be significantly exhausted and after a few years americans will be back again in Iraq successfully achieved their target
Patriots aren’t meant to provide defense against simultaneous swarmed drones attack if we want to be honest no (even if speak about anti-drone dedicated) air defense system for now can’t deal with such attacks so you can’t say out of nowhere Patriots suck... when they will fail against an aircraft then we can say indeed they are shit
Regarding attacking Iran US has two options:
1. convenientional means(navy air and ground
2. unconventional(nuclear strike)
They won’t use the second option because it will trigger global nuclear weapons proliferation by emerging powers around the world and might give excuse to China and Russia for using nuclear weapons to solve their disputes with neighboring countries
So the 1st option will be be used but question remains when
I think americans always prefer regime change when the enemy regime is at its weakest strength point certainly if Trump wins re-election the earliest date would be 2021


----------



## Malik Alpha

Salmanov said:


> It’s better than a dirty hindu


Sorry to know that you were fathered by a Hindu. I'll call you Pajeet from now on.


----------



## raptor22

Ansu fati said:


> I have already said my opinion about the events in January and how US was more than happy with minor escalation by Iran
> Regarding US withdrawal it might happen only if americans calculate that it will be more beneficial for them for example: ISIS/DAESH/various insurgent groups will immediately gain ground through devastating attacks Iran&pro iranian militias will be significantly exhausted and after a few years americans will be back again in Iraq successfully achieved their target
> Patriots aren’t meant to provide defense against simultaneous swarmed drones attack if we want to be honest no (even if speak about anti-drone dedicated) air defense system for now can’t deal with such attacks so you can’t say out of nowhere Patriots suck... when they will fail against an aircraft then we can say indeed they are shit
> Regarding attacking Iran US has two options:
> 1. convenientional means(navy air and ground
> 2. unconventional(nuclear strike)
> They won’t use the second option because it will trigger global nuclear weapons proliferation by emerging powers around the world and might give excuse to China and Russia for using nuclear weapons to solve their disputes with neighboring countries
> So the 1st option will be be used but question remains when
> I think americans always prefer regime change when the enemy regime is at its weakest strength point certainly if Trump wins re-election the earliest date would be 2021


On drones attacked they were surprised .. no one saw the drones .. and it wasn't just that attack ... there was an attack targeting Riyadh:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244142364828065793
Bottom line is be it first or second option the american would not attack us whether now or after election ... and yeah americans always prefer regime change or war when the enemy is weak which is not Iran case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Ansu fati said:


> Patriots aren’t meant to provide defense against simultaneous swarmed drones attack if we want to be honest no (even if speak about anti-drone dedicated) air defense system for now can’t deal with such attacks so you can’t say out of nowhere Patriots suck... when they will fail against an aircraft then we can say indeed they are shit




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244142364828065793Saudi patriot fails to intercept a ballistic missile. 
also some months ago houthis launched a ballistic missile at hadi forces position and killed Saudi army airborne team commander alongside with several dozens while there were two patriots stationed in that base. and BTW Saudi foreign minister some times ago said that patriot is shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

I think the idea of trying to stop a ballistic missile is a by-chance attempt to start with with current missile technologies.


----------



## Mithridates

camelguy said:


> I think the idea of trying to stop a ballistic missile is a by-chance attempt to start with with current missile technologies.


depends on the missile, if it's faster than mach-6 most ADs can't intercept it correctly if it's slower, it's easier. dedicated ABMs are different.


----------



## -SINAN-

LeGenD said:


> Inappropriate language! Please express your disagreement in a better way.


Why don't mods just lock this thread up? Soleimani is long dead and people are using this thread to swear at each other.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

-SINAN- said:


> Why don't mods just lock this thread up? Soleimani is long dead and people are using this thread to swear at each other.



traffic makes money


----------

